# Official APH Rate Info for Universal Loews Hotel Properties



## keishashadow

*Annual Pass Holder (APH) rates are currently available through:  *


Sightings have been reported of random dates thru mid March 2022


*APH rate availability and the new release days tend to be rather random and unannounced.

This thread is a community based one, designed to help Universal Annual Pass Holders secure any discounted rates that may apply to their dates of stay.  Please report your dates/findings of APH rates here, in order to help others secure their discounted lodging rates.


Who is eligible to book an APH rate?:

*APH rates are a perk & limited to those who have a valid APH at the time of arrival.

*Be prepared to produce an APH at checkin for validation or you risk being charged the current rack rate.

*If you need to upgrade existing tickets to an APH or plan on purchasing one when at the parks, you are required to return to the hotel’s checkin desk that day to show proof.


How do I search for and book an APH rate?:

Direct Loews Hotels link to book APH rates at the Loews Universal hotels:

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=

Alternatively, Loews website (select Advanced Options & inputting Promotion Code of APH)

loewshotels.com*

Many thanks to sandam1 for sharing the following information!

Historical APH Rate Release Dates:


Rates thruReleased on5/1/2018 (not including spring break)1/1/20185/31/2018 & spring break1/25/20188/12/20184/3/20189/29/20184/12/201812/25/20187/26/20183/8/201910/9/20185/24/20191/8/2019July 20193/15/201911/2/20194/15/2019Mid-December 20196/4/20192/14/2020 & Christmas holidays9/18/20194/3/202012/18/201911/2020 (not including summer dates)2/10/2020Some Summer 2020 dates2/25/2020First few weeks of December 20207/20/202012/25/20207/27/20202/12/202111/3/20203/25/202111/12/2020May 20212/3/20218/14/20212/26/202111/1/20215/26/2021


----------



## keishashadow

Link to current date & rate thread, including several previous years:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/“official”-2019-on-site-hotel-date-rate-thread.3694755/
Informational permanent links to the various Universal Loews properties can be found in this forum in order to assist planning your trips.


----------



## keishashadow

How do I apply an APH rate to my existing reservation?

1.  make sure there is an APH rate available for the same type of room, dates & occupants.  (Checking via the above link, Loews website or calling directly are all valid options.)

2.  Then call Universal Loews @ 888-464-3617 and request that they apply the APH rate to your existing reservation, easy-peasy 

3.  The original deposit will remain in place.

4.  Be prepared to produce proof of said APH at the time of checkin.  If not, they can charge you the prevaiing rack rate for your stay.  If you are planning to purchase an APH/redeem voucher at GS, make sure to return to the resort desk to prove it as early as possible, as your form of payment is generally charged for your stay the night prior to checkout.  

5.  If you want to handle the process entirely online, you could also first book the new reservation but would a new deposit to hold the room.  Then, you would need to cancel the original one, and await a refund of the original deposit.


What if I want to switch my type of room to a different category or bedding configuration?

1.  Inquire when you call.  If the new category is available, you can modify. Naturally, any increased daily one-day rate will be due at this time.


What if I want to switch to a different onsite resort?

1.  Unfortunately, even if staying for the same dates at a different property, your orignal deposit is not transferable to what is considered a totally new reservation number.  

2.  You must rebook the new reservation, then cancel the original one.

3.  Allow up to five to seven business days for your form of payment to be credited from the original reservation’s cancellation.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Is this the thread to watch for new 2020 APH discount releases?  It looks like discounts are out through Feb 13th, and I'm waiting on the weekend of the 14th.


----------



## macraven

Yes
When Keishashadow returns from vacation, she will add info in the above boxes  when Info is released
Anyone can share their bookings, questions, or thoughts in the thread


----------



## keishashadow

CvilleDiane said:


> Is this the thread to watch for new 2020 APH discount releases?  It looks like discounts are out through Feb 13th, and I'm waiting on the weekend of the 14th.


I’ll take your word for it, thanks!

this is a community driven info type of thread.

please post your findings as to date. What APH rate would also be helpful


----------



## CattailGal

For the week of 1/13/20, the best "APH" rate I see for four people is $324 at HRH.  Is that as good as it will get?  That's not much different from what I've always paid without the AP.  I thought this was a slowish time and rates would be down.

Thanks,

KC


----------



## CvilleDiane

CattailGal said:


> For the week of 1/13/20, the best "APH" rate I see for four people is $324 at HRH.  Is that as good as it will get?  That's not much different from what I've always paid without the AP.  I thought this was a slowish time and rates would be down.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> KC



It looks like that's a deluxe 2 queen room? Personally, I'd book that, because I love that room type! But I'd keep an eye out for a lower rate room, because inventory does come and go. My guess is that you had a lower room category if you booked a similar rate without AP.


----------



## chimoe

Does anyone know when Universal will open up the Marsh APH discounts?


----------



## katherine52478

keishashadow said:


> *Annual Pass Holder (APH) rates are currently available through:  *



Thank you for all this information! Looking at our trip, we can pay only $48 more for me to buy the AP instead of our 2-day 2-park ticket and I can change from the Surfside Inn to the Royal Pacific for only $259 total for our whole stay!

Do you know if I can book two rooms with the AP rate since we are traveling with my in-laws? If so, that makes it an even better deal!


----------



## cschaaf

katherine52478 said:


> Thank you for all this information! Looking at our trip, we can pay only $48 more for me to buy the AP instead of our 2-day 2-park ticket and I can change from the Surfside Inn to the Royal Pacific for only $259 total for our whole stay!
> 
> Do you know if I can book two rooms with the AP rate since we are traveling with my in-laws? If so, that makes it an even better deal!



We have only tried this once with the AP and were told that you need 1 AP per room. My wife and I each had one, but none of our adult daughters do. The person that checked us in said my wife had to go in one room and I had to go in the other. So that's the way we checked in. We had no intention of actually splitting the rooms that way.

I didn't think about it until later, but that would have caused issues with our room keys opening the proper door. When we returned to get our room assignment (after they called us and said the room was ready), I explained to the person giving us our room and she had no issues moving us around to the proper rooms and still applying the discount.


----------



## cschaaf

chimoe said:


> Does anyone know when Universal will open up the Marsh APH discounts?



From the top post


keishashadow said:


> APH rate availability and the new release days tend to be rather random and unannounced*.*


That's pretty accurate. The best advice is to just keep checking.

Here's what I do: I use the windsurfers link in the first post and set my dates and room capacity, then save that link. Then I just have to click that link every few days and see if an AP rate pops up. Takes a few seconds to check.

ETA: you can also just edit this part of that windsurfers URL:  checkin=1/22/2018&nights=1&rooms=1&adults=2&children=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=

change the check in date, nights, rooms, adults, and children number as appropriate, then save that as your link to check monthly, weekly, daily, hourly, etc.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

It doesn’t seem to be advertised but I just managed to get an AP rate at HRH for 20 December 2019 of US$ 254.


----------



## damo

Welsh_Dragon said:


> It doesn’t seem to be advertised but I just managed to get an AP rate at HRH for 20 December 2019 of US$ 254.



It is there ... https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=&currid=0


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

damo said:


> It is there ... https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=&currid=0


Indeed. What I meant is that when you look at the AP hotels and packages tab,  it doesn’t specifically include December 2019 dates, but only September 6 to November 2, 2019. So I was surprised when I found it.


----------



## damo

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Indeed. What I meant is that when you look at the AP hotels and packages tab,  it doesn’t specifically include December 2019 dates, but only September 6 to November 2, 2019. So I was surprised when I found it.



Ya, don't believe those statements, lol.


----------



## cfoxga

To add to cshaaf's suggestion, if you create a folder of bookmarks in your browser (I use Chrome but assume other browsers are similar), you can then right-click on the folder and click "Open All" to open each bookmark in a separate tab.  I save each date I'm potentially interested in and open them all up at once.  Save tons of time vs changing the dates around in a single window.


----------



## mom2mikel

katherine52478 said:


> Thank you for all this information! Looking at our trip, we can pay only $48 more for me to buy the AP instead of our 2-day 2-park ticket and I can change from the Surfside Inn to the Royal Pacific for only $259 total for our whole stay!
> 
> Do you know if I can book two rooms with the AP rate since we are traveling with my in-laws? If so, that makes it an even better deal!



I booked two rooms with my AP pass last year at Royal Pacific.  It was no problem.  They actually gave me a key to both rooms and everyone else was assigned to a particular room.

HTH!


----------



## cschaaf

mom2mikel said:


> I booked two rooms with my AP pass last year at Royal Pacific.  It was no problem.  They actually gave me a key to both rooms and everyone else was assigned to a particular room.
> 
> HTH!


I guess like any answer when any level of customer service is involved, the answer is "It depends"


----------



## katherine52478

cschaaf said:


> I guess like any answer when any level of customer service is involved, the answer is "It depends"



The site will let me book two rooms under my name both at the AP rate. I figure I will buy my AP direct from Universal and the rest will get two day tickets from UT. If I end up needing a second AP for the second room, I’ll just have my husband or sister-in-law upgrade their ticket to an AP that day. 

Thanks all!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Do you now need to have the AP on check-in day? I thought you used to be able to upgrade any time within your stay and show it by check out.


----------



## damo

CAPSLOCK said:


> Do you now need to have the AP on check-in day? I thought you used to be able to upgrade any time within your stay and show it by check out.



I don't believe anything has changed.


----------



## keishashadow

katherine52478 said:


> Thank you for all this information! Looking at our trip, we can pay only $48 more for me to buy the AP instead of our 2-day 2-park ticket and I can change from the Surfside Inn to the Royal Pacific for only $259 total for our whole stay!
> 
> Do you know if I can book two rooms with the AP rate since we are traveling with my in-laws? If so, that makes it an even better deal!


Doubtful it will be an issue


cschaaf said:


> We have only tried this once with the AP and were told that you need 1 AP per room. My wife and I each had one, but none of our adult daughters do. The person that checked us in said my wife had to go in one room and I had to go in the other. So that's the way we checked in. We had no intention of actually splitting the rooms that way.
> 
> I didn't think about it until later, but that would have caused issues with our room keys opening the proper door. When we returned to get our room assignment (after they called us and said the room was ready), I explained to the person giving us our room and she had no issues moving us around to the proper rooms and still applying the discount.


They go above & beyond to make things right for their guests.  As with cruise ships, they just want to avoid having a non connecting room with minors & no superving adult as to liability reasons.


katherine52478 said:


> The site will let me book two rooms under my name both at the AP rate. I figure I will buy my AP direct from Universal and the rest will get two day tickets from UT. If I end up needing a second AP for the second room, I’ll just have my husband or sister-in-law upgrade their ticket to an AP that day.
> 
> Thanks all!


Doubtful you will need the 2nd AP. Please report back if you run into this, even then I’d ask to speak to a manager.  Enjoy your trip.


CAPSLOCK said:


> Do you now need to have the AP on check-in day? I thought you used to be able to upgrade any time within your stay and show it by check out.


Technically, yes as I understand it.  It’s an accommodation to let guests not present it at checkin in the first place IMO, easy enough to stop back at the desk later that day.


----------



## cschaaf

keishashadow said:


> They go above & beyond to make things right for their guests.  As with cruise ships, they just want to avoid having a non connecting room with minors & no superving adult as to liability reasons.


I should have specified - our youngest would have been 21 at the time (and the oldest 25), so it wasn't that.

It could have easily been a TM that didn't know the policies, not sure. We weren't too put out as my wife and I were already planning a second trip and having APs made sense for the two of us.


----------



## wmoon

We have just booked for the start of February. $84 per night for Endless Summer, $119 per night for Aventura and $229 per night for Hard Rock.

We are just waiting for rates for our final night 14th Feb.


----------



## reneenh

I booked Portofino Bay hotel, Feb 13-14th 2020 AP @$264-bay view 2 queen beds. We have a 3rd adult so +$35 and 12.5% tax for a total of $337.


----------



## NYHeel

I can't seem to find any APH availability during my January vacation. I tried every single night. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Ideally I'd like 1/20-1/21 but I tried every night from 1/14 - 1/22 and found nothing.


----------



## wmoon

NYHeel said:


> I can't seem to find any APH availability during my January vacation. I tried every single night. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Ideally I'd like 1/20-1/21 but I tried every night from 1/14 - 1/22 and found nothing.



Hard rock is there at $254 from 20th - 21st. Pool view. I went in via the link on the first page


----------



## damo

NYHeel said:


> I can't seem to find any APH availability during my January vacation. I tried every single night. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Ideally I'd like 1/20-1/21 but I tried every night from 1/14 - 1/22 and found nothing.



Try this ... link

Fiddle with the dates on the top.


----------



## karalecia26

Just booked Dec 20-26 at CB Volcano Bay View Roon for $100 a night!  Was booked at Disney for the same dates but for 1/4 the cost for a last minute trip, it was a no brained!  So excited to be back and doing a mom and me with my youngest over Christmas!


----------



## cschaaf

Just bought 2 Preferred 2-park APs and booked:

12/23 - Endless Summer (our first stay here)
For 2 (my wife and I) = $74
For 3 (our adult daughters) = $84 

12/24 & 12/25 - Royal Pacific
For 2 = $184/night
For 3 = $219/night

Even with the APs, that's over $700 in savings - not even counting the 2 additional park tickets I'd need to buy if we didn't get APs.


----------



## FireflyFi

Quick question - when does the balance of a booking need to be paid? I have three bookings at different hotels over a 10 day stretch, but none of the confirmation emails mention this point.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

FireflyFi said:


> Quick question - when does the balance of a booking need to be paid? I have three bookings at different hotels over a 10 day stretch, but none of the confirmation emails mention this point.


Check out day.


----------



## keishashadow

cschaaf said:


> Even with the APs, that's over $700 in savings - not even counting the 2 additional park tickets I'd need to buy if we didn't get APs.


Depending on which APH you purchased, onsite perks vary.  don’t forget to check out all the current ones, dining discounts especially can produce nice savings over the course of a trip.


----------



## cschaaf

keishashadow said:


> Depending on which APH you purchased, onsite perks vary.  don’t forget to check out all the current ones, dining discounts especially can produce nice savings over the course of a trip.


Oh yes, I flash that AP as often as I can.


----------



## Ava

Is there any rhyme or reason to when APH rates are released? I need to book for Feb 17-21; I've been checking for a few weeks now but the latest date available is still Feb 13.


----------



## DisGhost

Ava said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to when APH rates are released? I need to book for Feb 17-21; I've been checking for a few weeks now but the latest date available is still Feb 13.


I'm looking for almost the same dates and it's been ages. Very frustrating. We're only staying until the 20th. Last year we went around the same time but had no AP yet, and we did the stay more play more so it was I think around $375/night. But not staying long enough this year to even get that discount. RPH is $434/night right now which is insane.


----------



## keishashadow

President’s day weekend a popular time to visit with so many kids out of school & people off work.  Likely going to take their sweet time waiting to see how the hotels fill before releasing APH dates


----------



## LJS87

Do they typically release APH rates for Spring Break times, or no since It is a busy time?  I was shocked at the price for Spring Break!  Way more than when we stayed before.


----------



## disneyseniors

My husband and I are going to buy nonresident AP's (the cheapest as we don't vacation at the times that are blocked out).  I have a question and don't know where to ask it, so here goes:
I know the AP doesn't activate until you actually use it the first time at Universal.  I get that.  However, we are going to check in to RPR early and won't have the AP activated til we get to the park later.  Do we have to get it activated and then go back to the hotel to give them the proof, or can we wait until later when we are done at the parks to show them the AP?
Also, when I call in to the resort to book a room I won't have the activated AP at that time.  Will I be able to use the paid in full receipt or whatever they give you when you pay for the AP but haven't used it yet?
Any help will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks so much


----------



## macraven

You can show the ap anytime while you are staying at the hotel

many don’t activate the ap until after it has been used to enter the parks 

you will not have any problems keeping the ap booked hotel rate


----------



## Pharmgirl123

What is going on Dec 14-15?!? Hard Rock is sold out and the only rooms available at RP and PB are the expensive suites that are $1,000+ per night. Definitely can’t afford those! I really thought Universal wouldn’t be so busy those days


----------



## AnneK

Orlando Informer Meetup are those days, hotels booked fast. Event is sold out.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

AnneK said:


> Orlando Informer Meetup are those days, hotels booked fast. Event is sold out.



Ugh!! Isn’t that event in the evening? How bad will days at the parks be? We are used to staying at RP but will probably end up at Cabana Bay. Will we be ok without express passes?


----------



## AnneK

I don't think crowds will be super bad, just expect the parks to close early those days for the event.


----------



## Average Joes

I'm I crazy?  We have never been to Universal. 2 adults plus kids at 11 and 8.  
We are going Jan 4-11.  Flight prices mandate it.  Up at 3am for arrival flight. Two options for my price point of around $2700 (with 5 day, 3 parks with park to park):  
a) Rosin Inn Sat-Sun.  Hard Rock Sun-Thur.  Endless Summer Thur-Sat.   Buying 1 passholder.
b) Endless Sat-Wed and Royal Wed-Sat.  No options for Passholder.  

No plans to attend the parks on Saturday either way. I am thinking (a) to have Express for the last Christmas day on Sunday would be very helpful . Touringplans has it as an 8/10.  Going 4 days to the parks plus Volcano if warm enough.  
We have done three split stays at Disney once but over 11 nights.  It was manageable but 7?


----------



## FireflyFi

Average Joes said:


> We have done three split stays at Disney once but over 11 nights.  It was manageable but 7?



I can't answer to the 'manageable' but I'm doing something similar as option a. CB 11/14-17, HRH 11/17-20, SF 11/20-22. Hrh is too expensive for when we first arrive (leading into the weekend) and we're going to KSC 11/21 and driving home 11/22, so no point paying for deluxe. It's not my dream vacation plan, but I have a budget and making it work best. If you've done split stays before, you'll have experience not planning on having access to a room in the middle of the day, and how to handle your packing accordingly.


----------



## keishashadow

Average Joes said:


> I'm I crazy?  We have never been to Universal. 2 adults plus kids at 11 and 8.
> *We are going Jan 4-11. * Flight prices mandate it.  Up at 3am for arrival flight. Two options for my price point of around $2700 (with 5 day, 3 parks with park to park):
> a) Rosin Inn Sat-Sun.  Hard Rock Sun-Thur.  Endless Summer Thur-Sat.   Buying 1 passholder.
> b) Endless Sat-Wed and Royal Wed-Sat.  No options for Passholder.
> 
> No plans to attend the parks on Saturday either way. *I am thinking (a) to have Express for the last Christmas day on Sunday would be very helpful . Touringplans has it as an 8/10.  Going 4 days to the parks plus Volcano if warm enough. *
> We have done three split stays at Disney once but over 11 nights.  It was manageable but 7?



your post is confusing, you visiting in January or over Christmas?

As a first time visitor to U, an  EP on any holiday is essential.  I wouldn’t want to move more than once in a 5 day trip, period.

Do the onsite hotel w/FOTL first...2 nights gives you 3 days of FOTL (including your checkout day). 

Many here give great reviews to doubletree & drury inn in the general area.


----------



## Average Joes

keishashadow said:


> your post is confusing, you visiting in January or over Christmas?
> 
> As a first time visitor to U, an  EP on any holiday is essential.  I wouldn’t want to move more than once in a 5 day trip, period.
> 
> Do the onsite hotel w/FOTL first...2 nights gives you 3 days of FOTL (including your checkout day).
> 
> Many here give great reviews to doubletree & drury inn in the general area.



Thanks.  I meant that Sunday January 5 is the last day that Universal Orlando is doing Christmas related events.


----------



## sandam1

Average Joes said:


> I'm I crazy? We have never been to Universal. 2 adults plus kids at 11 and 8.
> We are going Jan 4-11. Flight prices mandate it. Up at 3am for arrival flight. Two options for my price point of around $2700 (with 5 day, 3 parks with park to park):
> a) Rosin Inn Sat-Sun. Hard Rock Sun-Thur. Endless Summer Thur-Sat. Buying 1 passholder.
> b) Endless Sat-Wed and Royal Wed-Sat. No options for Passholder.
> 
> No plans to attend the parks on Saturday either way. I am thinking (a) to have Express for the last Christmas day on Sunday would be very helpful . Touringplans has it as an 8/10. Going 4 days to the parks plus Volcano if warm enough.
> We have done three split stays at Disney once but over 11 nights. It was manageable but 7?



For a 5-day, I would probably skip EP altogether and stay at one hotel. Yes, your first day may be busy, but use that day to get your bearings, do the Christmas stuff, maybe a show or two, and hit up any low wait rides that you come across. 

We did a split stay (one night at HRH and then move to CB) in September and it was NOT worth it. First off, you are homeless for a good part of the day (between check-out at one hotel and check-in at the next). And if you don't have a car, transportation and checking bags at bell services just take up too much time IMHO.

If you think that you want to do Volcano Bay, you might want to consider Cabana Bay instead of Endless Summer. The location is so much more convenient to VB and the food choices are better.


----------



## georgina

I’ve done several 5 day split stays, usually 2 nights at an EP resort and 3 at CB. Not really difficult, on check out mornings leave bags with bell services, go to a park for a while (no need to rush out early in the AM if have EP), go back and collect bags and grab a ride over to the other place. There are cars out front that will transport you between resorts for $10 plus tip. My rooms at CB have always been ready for me, even when I have arrived at 11 AM.

I have also done many 4-5 day stays at CB also which are just fine!


----------



## georgina

Average Joes said:


> I'm I crazy?  We have never been to Universal. 2 adults plus kids at 11 and 8.
> We are going Jan 4-11.  Flight prices mandate it.  Up at 3am for arrival flight. Two options for my price point of around $2700 (with 5 day, 3 parks with park to park):
> a) Rosin Inn Sat-Sun.  Hard Rock Sun-Thur.  Endless Summer Thur-Sat.   Buying 1 passholder.
> b) Endless Sat-Wed and *Royal Wed-Sat.  No options for Passholder.*
> 
> No plans to attend the parks on Saturday either way. I am thinking (a) to have Express for the last Christmas day on Sunday would be very helpful . Touringplans has it as an 8/10.  Going 4 days to the parks plus Volcano if warm enough.


HRH has a pass holder rate from Weds-Sat those dates.


----------



## keishashadow

georgina said:


> My rooms at CB have always been ready for me, even when I have arrived at 11 AM.


Lucky you.  I expected the same, wanted to be settled in well before heading to HHN but it didn’t quite work out on recent trip.  Was our first visit to CB coming in on a Wednesday, the last week of September, for 4 nights. 

They noted at check in that their system indicated I was a a Loews “VIP guest”, which equated to a thank you for visiting their property.   While the  you first program is sadly no more, the other hotels have since typically offered a much appreciated upgrade to a garden or pool view room.  There we found ourselves in the same class room we booked (no problem) & it was not available until nearly 4 pm (wasn’t happy to have to rush to get into the park for stay & scream).


----------



## sandam1

keishashadow said:


> it was not available until nearly 4 pm (wasn’t happy to have to rush to get into the park for stay & scream).



We never seem to have a problem getting an early check-in at Cabana Bay. I think 1 p.m. was the latest we've ever received a room and have had rooms available at early as 10 a.m. However, at HRH, it was very close to 4 p.m. before our room was ready. And I suspect it was only ready at that point because we showed up back at the hotel and checked since we were having issues with receiving their texts. 

But it is important to plan for 5 hours of "homelessness" when switching hotels. If you get less, you are lucky.


----------



## sandam1

Can I just say that Universal is driving me CRAZY waiting for the next set of dates to be released? I have a trip planned from 2/20-2/25 and right now the rates are outrageous ($202 per night for a Cabana Bay standard). At that price, I'm going to wind up going off-site, which isn't ideal, but if it is the case, I just want to know. Come on, Universal, work with me!

Okay, whine over!


----------



## Polyonmymind

sandam1 said:


> Can I just say that Universal is driving me CRAZY waiting for the next set of dates to be released? I have a trip planned from 2/20-2/25 and right now the rates are outrageous ($202 per night for a Cabana Bay standard). At that price, I'm going to wind up going off-site, which isn't ideal, but if it is the case, I just want to know. Come on, Universal, work with me!
> 
> Okay, whine over!



Mardi Gras day is 2/25 and lots of schools have that entire week off (2/24-2/28).   Could be the reason why CB has an inflated cost and why there's no real published discounts.


----------



## keishashadow

Polyonmymind said:


> Mardi Gras day is 2/25 and lots of schools have that entire week off (2/24-2/28).   Could be the reason why CB has an inflated cost and why there's no real published discounts.



Are you talking those areas that don’t observe the traditional long summer break?  President’s day is 2/17,  many schools in north have a long weekend off

There’s also a race at WDW 2/20-2/23. I’ve observed a noticeable spike in U attendance around those periods when we’ve visited.  Rates never really seemed to be much different @ U for those periods i’ve Checked in the past

WDW hotels are definitely more expensive then and parks crowded.  If we find a preselected week of vacation that coincides with a race, we deliberately will Schedule the U portion of our trip to avoid the race days.

FYI U has their inaugural (i think) 5 & 10K races 2/1 & 2/2.  Going to guess APH rates will be in short supply.


----------



## sandam1

Polyonmymind said:


> Mardi Gras day is 2/25 and lots of schools have that entire week off (2/24-2/28). Could be the reason why CB has an inflated cost and why there's no real published discounts.



The current batch of APH rates end on 2/13. So it isn't just this week that is missing. In fact, the popularity of the week is why I am checking for the release on a daily basis.



keishashadow said:


> There’s also a race at WDW 2/20-2/23. I’ve observed a noticeable spike in U attendance around those periods when we’ve visited. Rates never really seemed to be much different @ U for those periods i’ve Checked in the past



Yep, the Disney race is why I'm going to there. I am running on Saturday and Sunday, but our loyalty (and money) is otherwise with Universal for the trip.


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> Lucky you.  I expected the same, wanted to be settled in well before heading to HHN but it didn’t quite work out on recent trip.  Was our first visit to CB coming in on a Wednesday, the last week of September, for 4 nights.
> 
> They noted at check in that their system indicated I was a a Loews “VIP guest”, which equated to a thank you for visiting their property.   While the  you first program is sadly no more, the other hotels have since typically offered a much appreciated upgrade to a garden or pool view room.  There we found ourselves in the same class room we booked (no problem) & it was not available until nearly 4 pm (wasn’t happy to have to rush to get into the park for stay & scream).



I wonder if that is because Cabana Bay never participated in the "Youfirst" rewards system since it wasn't officially a Loews hotel but just a Universal Hotel?  We did receive our fruit basket last time we were at Portofino and I was surprised by that.


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> I wonder if that is because Cabana Bay never participated in the "Youfirst" rewards system since it wasn't officially a Loews hotel but just a Universal Hotel?  We did receive our fruit basket last time we were at Portofino and I was surprised by that.


Not sure, good point though.  After the program ended we did receive a smaller fruit basket @ all RP & PB (both times upgraded from standard room).  Recent HR stay in Oct, we enjoyed a complimentary upgrade to GV but no food goodies.  This was our first trip back in years since their stays didn’t qualify for the youfirst program.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

Hello!  I'm not sure if I missed the AP rates or I am just doing something wrong, but I haven't been able to find anything at all the first week in January.  Did they not offer them that week, or did I just miss them?  I dont' see them at any resort that week, even if I put the start date of the 1st instead of the 31st since I know NYE is crazy expensive everywhere.  Thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Hello!  I'm not sure if I missed the AP rates or I am just doing something wrong, but I haven't been able to find anything at all the first week in January.  Did they not offer them that week, or did I just miss them?  I dont' see them at any resort that week, even if I put the start date of the 1st instead of the 31st since I know NYE is crazy expensive everywhere.  Thanks!


NY day could be blocked out too, try working forward from the 2nd etc.

If you find something perhaps you can link two reservations, chance of needing to move.  I’d contact hotel if you go that route

Split stay might be an option those pricier days.


----------



## Average Joes

Not an AP rate but I was able to get Portofino  from Costco at Club level for a little cheaper than AP.  On top of that about $190 Costco Gift card back. The upgrade to Club level was about $30 total on Costco’s website over their regular room rate.  January during the week, 5 nights.  If you include the weekend the math no longer works. Just another option to consider.


----------



## Average Joes

keishashadow said:


> NY day could be blocked out too, try working forward from the 2nd etc.
> 
> If you find something perhaps you can link two reservations, chance of needing to move.  I’d contact hotel if you go that route
> 
> Split stay might be an option those pricier days.


I have been checking for a month and Saturday Jan 4 is expensive so we are doing a slit stay at a non universal hotel.  I would imagine pre Jan 4 is no better. Prices drop from Jan 5 onward.


----------



## georgina

Average Joes said:


> Not an AP rate but I was able to get Portofino  from Costco at Club level for a little cheaper than AP.  On top of that about $190 Costco Gift card back. The upgrade to Club level was about $30 total on Costco’s website over their regular room rate.  January during the week, 5 nights.  If you include the weekend the math no longer works. Just another option to consider.


All I can ever find on Costco website is packages with tickets included. How did you get a room only rate?


----------



## Average Joes

georgina said:


> All I can ever find on Costco website is packages with tickets included. How did you get a room only rate?


I didn’t.  We needed tickets. The price for tickets was similar to undercover. There is an option to remove tickets but one person needs to buy them.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

Average Joes said:


> I didn’t.  We needed tickets. The price for tickets was similar to undercover. There is an option to remove tickets but one person needs to buy them.


Aw bummer we have AP's so we don't need tickets, lol.  Thanks for the tip for Costco though!  We are looking at individual days and multiple day combinations and it is high that week.  I'll keep looking!  Thanks!


----------



## scarr3392

How often do they release AP rates?  Right now dates are available through 2/13, my trip starts 2/16.  Less then 3 months.  Would like to finalize my trip and its getting annoying checking multiple times a day.


----------



## smiths02

scarr3392 said:


> How often do they release AP rates?  Right now dates are available through 2/13, my trip starts 2/16.  Less then 3 months.  Would like to finalize my trip and its getting annoying checking multiple times a day.


My travel agent was told 60-90 days in advance generally, I guess if your trip is at the end of a block of dates (like February 13th) you get lucky and get more notice, but it looks like we got caught in no man's land.  Our trip starts Feb 15th.  I have limited myself to looking once a day.


----------



## dandemom

HI everyone.  I"m loving the tips I"m getting here!  Does the name on the reservation need to match the person with the annual pass or does the annual pass holder just need to be part of the party in the room?  The plan was for me to have the AP but when I ordered my tickets online this morning (great deal, plus 10% off!) ticket #1 has MY name on it, so thinking now I should get the AP with hubby's name on it.  However the hotel is reserved in my name.


----------



## AJA

dandemom said:


> HI everyone.  I"m loving the tips I"m getting here!  Does the name on the reservation need to match the person with the annual pass or does the annual pass holder just need to be part of the party in the room?  The plan was for me to have the AP but when I ordered my tickets online this morning (great deal, plus 10% off!) ticket #1 has MY name on it, so thinking now I should get the AP with hubby's name on it.  However the hotel is reserved in my name.



I would wait and purchase the AP at the hotel right after you check in, that way you can ask them if it would matter what the first name on the room is  (I am almost certain it wouldn’t matter) We usually wait and purchase our AP’s at the hotels after we check in. Only once have we been asked to “come back and show our AP” when booking the AP rate. That was at Sapphire Falls and it did not matter which one of us (me or my husband) verified our AP, both of our names were listed as guests in the room


----------



## FireflyFi

FireflyFi said:


> Quick question - when does the balance of a booking need to be paid? I have three bookings at different hotels over a 10 day stretch, but none of the confirmation emails mention this point.





Welsh_Dragon said:


> Check out day.



Just thought I'd drop in that each of the three hotels I stayed at required the balance paid at check in plus a set amount for each day.  

And, because I've seen this question a few times, no one ever asked for my APH.  But I had bought it online before arriving, so I'm guessing their system linked the two together (the APH and the APH rate hotel room booking).


----------



## georgina

FireflyFi said:


> Quick question - when does the balance of a booking need to be paid? I have three bookings at different hotels over a 10 day stretch, but none of the confirmation emails mention this point.


Echoing the response above me, I was charged the balance on checkin last week at Cabana Bay. First time this has ever happened to me at Universal. They charged it to my credit card because I was caught off guard and did not have my gift cards ready at checkin. Later they reversed the charge and applied my gift cards. (as usual it took a full week for the credit to show up on my CC account)


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

georgina said:


> Echoing the response above me, I was charged the balance on checkin last week at Cabana Bay. First time this has ever happened to me at Universal. They charged it to my credit card because I was caught off guard and did not have my gift cards ready at checkin. Later they reversed the charge and applied my gift cards. (as usual it took a full week for the credit to show up on my CC account)


That is new! Usually just a hold on the card at check in.


----------



## WaterLinds

I seem to have caught the window for AP rates for my surprise upcoming January trip! My dad decided out of the blue that he would like to take me and my kids to Universal, he and my stepmom love Harry Potter and so they're gifting us a trip as a Christmas present. We were going to do at least 3 park days anyway, which is at that break-even point for an AP, so I checked APH rates and it looks like we've gotten lucky. Interestingly I checked rates on both my desktop browser and my ipad browser and the AP rates only showed up on the ipad, so if anyone is having a hard time finding rates try using different browsers/devices I guess?

We're doing 2 family suites at Cabana Bay for 5 nights, and I managed to grab one night in the middle at RPR as well if we decide we want to use the express pass benefits. It was $269 for the night at RPR for all 5 of us, so if we need the passes those two days it will be a huge savings. We're going late January, after MLK Day, so I know we may not need the passes...I may let the room go when we get closer to the date, we'll see. But it's a Friday night, so we'd get the EP benefits on a Saturday, which might be useful?

My oldest son and I did one day at Universal this past spring as an add-on to a family Disney trip, but this will be the first time for everyone else and the first time staying on site/doing a longer trip, so I'm excited to get planning!


----------



## smiths02

So a discounted rate e-mail has come out into March, why haven't the AP rates dropped past Feb 13th?  We will go anyway, but I was hoping to have a little more Christmas money (or maybe upgrade to Club level for the same price or something like that)!


----------



## scarr3392

smiths02 said:


> So a discounted rate e-mail has come out into March, why haven't the AP rates dropped past Feb 13th?  We will go anyway, but I was hoping to have a little more Christmas money (or maybe upgrade to Club level for the same price or something like that)!


I called universal the other day to change my reservations due to the new 35% off promo.  I asked them about AP rates coming out and they said that they currently have AP promos only for Florida residents and that the promos for us non Floridians wouldn't come out til after that promo is done.  Which they said was early January.  Kind of frustrating having to wait so long to see if it would be worthwhile.


----------



## FoxC63

I did see AP rates for Royal Pacific if anyone is interested in a last minute trip!
Starting Dec 8th or 9th. 




But nothing after the 10th.


----------



## FoxC63

I feel like I missed the AP boat completely!  I'm looking for Jan 17 - Jan 23
I'll keep checking but at this point Royal Pacific doesn't even show up!


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing FoxC63
Great find!

I’m sure later ap rates will show up later this month


----------



## FoxC63

Here’s another nice AP discount at *Hard Rock Jan 20 – Jan 23* for anyone doing a split stay!


----------



## Husker Mike

scarr3392 said:


> I called universal the other day to change my reservations due to the new 35% off promo.  I asked them about AP rates coming out and they said that they currently have AP promos only for Florida residents and that the promos for us non Floridians wouldn't come out til after that promo is done.  Which they said was early January.  Kind of frustrating having to wait so long to see if it would be worthwhile.


How do you learn about that 35% promotion; is that an email list or for previous guests?


----------



## FoxC63

@Husker Mike , I received an email and had stayed at RPR previously.  I also have an upcoming trip planned there as well.


----------



## georgina

Husker Mike said:


> How do you learn about that 35% promotion; is that an email list or for previous guests?


I'm not sure how they decided who got that email. Are you signed up to receive promotional emails from Universal? I also had a stay at CBBR in November and have an AP, so it could be from any of those.


----------



## 3boymthr

Husker Mike said:


> How do you learn about that 35% promotion; is that an email list or for previous guests?


I got the email and I’ve not stayed at any of Universal’s hotels before. I do have a reservation for the spring at HRH.


----------



## Matty123

I didn't get the email either, and I have reservations for both RPR and CBBR for February. I signed up for emails but haven't stayed on-property before. Basic 2 queen room at RPR is about 450 during our stay. Sigh. Any discount would make our trip much easier, so I wish I didn't have to wait till January to finalize plans.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

I haven't gotten the email despite staying onsite numerous times and having a trip planned, but maybe they know I'm coming anyway?     I'm very happy with my stay more, save more rate for early January.  

But, I want to use an AP rate for later in the winter, if I'm not going to get a better offer.  Can I really book now even though I won't be buying my AP until January?


----------



## macraven

This thread was listed on the Dis Daily Updates today
Dec 9
Nice to be recognized on the boards


----------



## georgina

KatieCharlotte said:


> But, I want to use an AP rate for later in the winter, if I'm not going to get a better offer.  Can I really book now even though I won't be buying my AP until January?



Yes. Definitely. If you see an AP rate you want, book it ASAP. You can get your AP once there and show it to them at the desk during your stay.


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> This thread was listed on the Dis Daily Updates today
> Dec 9
> Nice to be recognized on the boards



That's awesome!!!  Congrats @keishashadow and  for all your hard work!


----------



## vetrik

Just a heads up that there are AP rates up for the week of 2/17 - I think there were some other people looking! 

I have been searching for 2/17-2/21 and I see Hard Rock for $344, Portofino Bay for $354, Cabana Bay for $154.


----------



## Lindsay Smith

Looks like the AP is now through April 3, according to my findings when searching dates.


----------



## peacefrogdog

Just booked for March 21-24 at Hard Rock, $344 for first night, $311 for the next two.  Season rates were $529 for first night and $499 the rest.


----------



## Dollyrar

Interestingly, I’ve waited all this time for AP rates for Endless Summer in Feb and on the same day that they came out, the price on Hotels.com in the UK has also dropped, which was actually the cheaper option of the two for me, as well as earning bonus nights. It’s at least worth a look at other sites before you lay your money down.


----------



## smiths02

Looks like I can save $400 for the week and upgrade to Bay View at Portofino.  I was hoping to either get club for about what we already had reserved or get a better discount on standard.  Oh well, we will change our reservation now and hope availability goes up


----------



## Matthew81

looking to do a budget 3 night trip with my wife 3/29-4/1 and see that the two new Budget Hotels are 124 a night hoping for closer to 79 a night rate which we saw for early November last year and also hoping to snag one night at an express Pass hotel for a little over two hundred right now they are over 300.  I'll keep checking every day...maybe I'll book 3 nights at dockside for 124/night as worst case scenario...


----------



## meryll83

When is it likely late October APH rates will be released?


----------



## crazywig

meryll83 said:


> When is it likely late October APH rates will be released?



This year rates for Oct. came out in April.


----------



## Ava

Thank you for this thread! Just booked Hard Rock for 2/17-2/21, $344/night each for two pool view 2 queen rooms.

I’m debating switching to Endless Summer for our first night since our flight doesn’t get in until 5pm but need to research logistics of switching hotels. There are 6 of us and we aren’t planning to rent a car.


----------



## hhoope01

Ava said:


> I’m debating switching to Endless Summer for our first night since our flight doesn’t get in until 5pm but need to research logistics of switching hotels. There are 6 of us and we aren’t planning to rent a car.


Probably the "easiest" option would be to use Uber (or similar).  Given how close the 2 hotels are, the cost shouldn't be much (i.e. $10 or less).  Given there are 6 of you, I'd say put all the luggage in the Uber car and have 1 or 2 persons ride over with the luggage.  Everyone else can use the buses to City Walk and then walk to the HRH.  Shouldn't take much coordinating.

If you want to not spend any money, you could have everyone load up on the buses (with their luggage), ride over to City Walk and then either walk your luggage through City Walk to the HRH or catch a  bus to the HRH (though I think those may only run every 30 minutes rather than continuously like at the lower level hotels.)


----------



## damo

Matthew81 said:


> looking to do a budget 3 night trip with my wife 3/29-4/1 and see that the two new Budget Hotels are 124 a night hoping for closer to 79 a night rate which we saw for early November last year and also hoping to snag one night at an express Pass hotel for a little over two hundred right now they are over 300.  I'll keep checking every day...maybe I'll book 3 nights at dockside for 124/night as worst case scenario...



Early November is much more of a value season compared to late March /early April.


----------



## keishashadow

hhoope01 said:


> If you want to not spend any money, you could have everyone load up on the buses (with their luggage), ride over to City Walk and then either walk your luggage through City Walk to the HRH or catch a bus to the HRH (though I think those may only run every 30 minutes rather than continuously like at the lower level hotels.)


Perhaps if traveling, really light, as in if you just have a book bag or two

I’m all about saving a few $ to make things work, but think this isn’t the way to go.  

consider you have to go thru security after drop off.

Might want to check to see if luggage is permitted on the hotel shuttles.  Multiple checked or carryon wheeled bags would be rather bulky on the shuttles (that often are crowded & have people standing). It could easily be a bit of an imposition on fellow guests.  Not sure how a small child could wrangle their own luggage in this manner,  it’s not exactly a short walk from the hotel bus drop off point. 

With the number of ‘onsite’ hotels increasing, woudn’t be surprised to see U offer some sort of luggage service for those doing split stays in the future.  Until that time, ride share service probably best bet but need to take into consideration the # of bags.  Many of the vehicles are smaller (compact to mid size) & won’t hold more than 2 large bags in the trunk


----------



## christophfam

hhoope01 said:


> If you want to not spend any money, you could have everyone load up on the buses (with their luggage), ride over to City Walk and then either walk your luggage through City Walk to the HRH or catch a  bus to the HRH (though I think those may only run every 30 minutes rather than continuously like at the lower level hotels.)



I wonder if you can actually go through citywalk. You’d have to go through security with the suitcases. Definitely wouldn’t be allowed through if you had a razor or tweezers or such.


----------



## damo

I had my luggage transferred from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific last week.


----------



## hhoope01

My daughter and I transferred from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific a year or so ago using the buses to City Walk (when we asked about getting luggage sent to RPR, they said they no longer did that, but maybe they have brought it back) and then using the buses and water taxis.  Note all our stuff fit in backpacks we could carry (we packed to carry our luggage on an airplane), so we had no issues getting through City Walk security and walking through City Walk.

I do agree though that if I had large pieces of heavy luggage, it might not get through City Walk security and even if it did, it would be a pain to walk through City Walk with it.  If *damo*'s experience is again possible, that may be the best/easiest way to go, but if it isn't, my first choice would be to use Uber (or a similar service).


----------



## damo

hhoope01 said:


> My daughter and I transferred from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific a year or so ago using the buses to City Walk (when we asked about getting luggage sent to RPR, they said they no longer did that, but maybe they have brought it back) and then using the buses and water taxis.  Note all our stuff fit in backpacks we could carry (we packed to carry our luggage on an airplane), so we had no issues getting through City Walk security and walking through City Walk.
> 
> I do agree though that if I had large pieces of heavy luggage, it might not get through City Walk security and even if it did, it would be a pain to walk through City Walk with it.  If *damo*'s experience is again possible, that may be the best/easiest way to go, but if it isn't, my first choice would be to use Uber (or a similar service).



We took our bags to the luggage services desk at Cabana Bay at about 8 am and picked them up at Royal Pacific around dinner time.  They couldn't guarantee a time but the service was there.


----------



## sandam1

Ava said:


> I’m debating switching to Endless Summer for our first night since our flight doesn’t get in until 5pm but need to research logistics of switching hotels. There are 6 of us and we aren’t planning to rent a car.



Based on my September trip, I would not recommend a split stay. It sounded like a brilliant idea - spend one night at HRH, get 2 days of EP, before switching to Cabana Bay for the rest of our trip.

Things that we didn't anticipate:

- Our room wasn't available until very close to 4 p.m. (and I'm convinced the only reason we got a room then was because we showed back up at the hotel). We had an early morning flight, it was a hot day, and we desperately needed a 30 minute nap. This could very well happen to you on your cross-over day, leaving you "homeless" for several hours.
- It was frustrating to figure out our way around a brand new (to us) hotel - where the room, food, transportation, etc. were - for less than 24 hours.
- There were lines at the check-in desks at both hotel - and at the baggage check at HRH - to be dealt with. Thankfully our room at CB was ready when we got there at 11 a.m. or there would have been another baggage check.
- While the transport from HRH to CB should have been easy (I had the Lyft app all set up and there was only two of us), there was a known glitch that prevented pick-ups from HRH. After struggling with it for way too long, we wound up getting a ride from a Universal car. 

If Universal had on-line check-in and and reliable luggage transfer service, I might consider it again. Until then, I've sworn off split stays.


----------



## Lindsay Smith

I now see AP rates up through May 22. 
Nothing for my week though of May 25-29. That's a holiday week. I'm guessing they don't usually offer AP rates for the holiday week? Does anyone know? 
We're staying at Royal Pacific. Just a basic 2 queen room.


----------



## Ava

I decided to do the split stay. $440 ($220 on each room) is a significant enough savings that we can deal with the inconvenience of being “homeless” for a day. It will be our first park day so we’ll likely be in the parks most of the day anyway. It also looks like an Uber XL (which will fit all 6 of us) between Endless Summer and Hard Rock should be less than $10.


----------



## FoxC63

Just cancelled our Room Only Universal trip, Jan 17-23rd for RPR.  This was such a great rate too AP Stay More, Save More - Standard 2 Queen Room.  Grand Total:  *$1,665.56*


----------



## cschaaf

We did a split stay last week between CB and RP. First time we've done an 'on property' split - in the past, we've done one night at the Fairfield, then moved to Universal.

Actually, we did 3 hotels in 4 nights. Our first night was at the Best Western at Disney Springs so that we could get the early FP+ booking and would be close to those parks. Then we moved to CB, then RP.

We felt the split was totally worth it - especially because we needed 2 rooms at each place. 

We did have to wait a few hours for our room in RP, but we left our bags at the baggage counter and headed to the parks.


----------



## macraven

This thread was listed today on the Dis Daily Updates

This thread will help many when seeking out APH rates


----------



## lebeau

Did they make a change to the Loews website?  I used to enter the APH code to see if a discount is available, but now I can't find the option to enter promo codes.


----------



## vetrik

Lindsay Smith said:


> I now see AP rates up through May 22.
> Nothing for my week though of May 25-29. That's a holiday week. I'm guessing they don't usually offer AP rates for the holiday week? Does anyone know?
> We're staying at Royal Pacific. Just a basic 2 queen room.



I don’t know about May, but we’re going 2/17-2/21, which is a holiday week with President’s Day and I wondered the same thing. APH rates were available through 2/13 quite a while ago. They did just release discounts that include that week, although of course it’s more expensive than non-holiday weeks.


----------



## cschaaf

lebeau said:


> Did they make a change to the Loews website?  I used to enter the APH code to see if a discount is available, but now I can't find the option to enter promo codes.


I don't see a place to enter it, either. You can add "&promo=aph" (without the quotes) to the end of the URL.

Or, use the Universal version of the windsurfers site: https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=

Note that you can change any of the date, nights, rooms, and people parameters in that URL to get you directly where you want.


----------



## davidzellner

First of all i want to thank everyone for such valuable information. Myself, my wife, my daughter, age 9 and son age 4 will be making the trip to universal March 30-April 2. We are planning to stay at RP, HRH, or PF, to take advantage of the quick pass. the stay and play package was $2700 for the duration, but i found this thread, thankfully, and it looks like i can get HRH and seasonal passes for all 4 of us for $2200.

i have a couple of quick questions:
1) we will be there during mardi gras. will just having seasonal pass kick us out of anything since mardi gras is during that time?
2) do the hotel rates change? should i go ahead and get a reservation now or will the price go down?
3) is it better to go ahead and purchase the season pass now or wait and see if there is a better deal? will there be any rate hikes from now until the end of march?
4) am i missing anything?

once again, thank you all so much. i am so happy i found this thread.


----------



## hhoope01

1. If there is a concert in US, you won't be able to get into that park.  I don't think the exact dates have been released yet:  https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/mardi-gras
    Last year they had concerts most every Saturday and maybe every other Sunday as well:  https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201901/6533/

2. If you make the hotel reservation directly with Loews/Universal (rather than a 3rd party or package deal), you should be able to cancel it with no penalties usually up to 5 days or so before your stay.  So there is no reason to wait on making a reservation.  But to answer your question, in general, the rates don't usually go down as you get closer to the date, they go up.  Yes, APH rates may or may not have been released yet for your dates (and you may or may not ever see them for you dates), but if you've made a direct hotel reservation and you find a cheaper rate, grab it and cancel your original reservation. 

If you go through a 3rd party or purchase a "package deal", you need be very careful of the cancellation/change policies as you could be locked in with penalties if you make a rate (or any other) change later.

3.  In general, you aren't going to see major deals on AP purchases.  You might find something during a few special "purchase days" like Black Friday and such, but other than that, I don't remember seeing much in AP discounts.  And do note, it is possible the AP prices could go up if you wait around too long.

4. Depending on your spending patterns, there can be benefits from having one person with a higher level AP (i.e. food discounts, etc.)  So you might look at the benefits of the more expensive APs and see if you purchase 3 Seasonal Passes and 1 higher pass, you might save more than the extra cost.

5. One more thing, since all of you will have APs, in years past, Universal has offered AP holders the opportunity to sign-up for participating in one of their afternoon Mardi Gras parades.  We did that a few years ago and you ride the float and throw out the beads to everyone as the floats pass by.  My daughter loved doing that.   It gives you a much different experience from just watching the floats go by.


----------



## georgina

Finally! I booked my CBBR stay Feb 3-8 back in July at the SMSM rate,$130.50 weekdays, $141.75 Friday (was poolside). When AP rates came out, they did not include standard rooms. I watched over the last few months as more rate categories disappeared from the AP listing, as it seemed they were getting booked up. Then today, just 1 month before my trip, the standard room showed AP rates. Down to $119.00 weekday/$139 Friday. Saved me about $55, which makes me happy.

AND, following up, I advised someone a few days ago that the SMSM rates are often better than the AP rates once you get past 5 days, so I checked the SMSM rates again for the standard room and sure enough, better than the AP. Now I have $115.50 weekday/$126.75 Friday. Saved another $29.50. Pays to keep checking


----------



## Polyonmymind

I have 2 trips planned this year...HHN, and a concert in July the week after the 4th....possibly a trip after Thanksgiving (so maybe 3 trips?).    I've only made reservations for HHN so far.   I'll use this page as I book the reservations/get a deal with the AP. 

HHN:  Royal Pacific King Suite dates 10/8 - 10/12 (Thur-Mon)  avg $388 a night SMSM rate 

July :  July 8-11 (Wed-Sat) would like to stay at HR but not booked yet due to the $500+ cost.. "developing" 

Nov/Dec:  probably Cabana Bay... "developing"


----------



## keishashadow

sandam1 said:


> Our room wasn't available until very close to 4 p.m. (and I'm convinced the only reason we got a room then was because we showed back up at the hotel). We had an early morning flight, it was a hot day, and we desperately needed a 30 minute nap. This could very well happen to you on your cross-over day, leaving you "homeless" for several hours.


Thank you for sharing your experience.  You definitely do trade off a degree of comfort & need to be flexible when doing a spit stay.  This is true with split hotel stays at both U &WDW.  Have to be prepared that you may very well be waiting until stated checkin time...sometimes even later unfortunately.

Personally, I’m not a fan of online checkin.  Correction, I appreciate Hilton’s version, just not WDW’s version of it.  After several years of being unhappy with my room assignment after online checkin was introduced, i realized that things worked out better when I stopped at their resort desk in the morning.  Something about a face-to-face with a CM seems to make my room requests (that I’ve previously had faxed thru touring plans) generally materialize.  Have enjoyed many lovely conversations with the staff as a bonus.

Since the Loews youfirst program is a thing of the past, I always stop at the checkin desk whenever we arrive onsite. In the past I knew I had a suite awaiting us.  Easy enough to stop since already storing luggage & parking our rental car.  The staff at the HRH, PBH, RP & SF have always been very considerate of my preferences in accordance with the room inventory available.


----------



## georgina

Feb AP rates for my dates at CBBR just dropped again ($20 per night). Keep checking people!


----------



## CvilleDiane

georgina said:


> Feb AP rates for my dates at CBBR just dropped again ($20 per night). Keep checking people!



That's great news! I'm just waiting for July to be released now.


----------



## smiths02

georgina said:


> Feb AP rates for my dates at CBBR just dropped again ($20 per night). Keep checking people!


I keep checking everyday.  Last year, I was able to go from Standard View SMSM to Bay View APH and save money, and then got to Standard View APH rate and saved even more.  Inventory seems to have done nothing but diminish for PBH, HRH, and RP, though.  
Only King rooms at PBH available now for our dates.  Nothing at RP or HRH
We are going President's Day week, which I guess is worse than Spring Break last year (it wasn't Easter but was early April)


----------



## sandam1

georgina said:


> Feb AP rates for my dates at CBBR just dropped again ($20 per night). Keep checking people!



Thanks for the head's up! I was able to save $16 per night on my CB reservation as well. Every little bit helps!


----------



## A&CsMom

Please confirm - I can upgrade my 3 day 2 park tickets (got the third day through a promo) purchased from a third party ticket seller (Visit Orlando) when I arrive to the lowest level of AP (Will be at Universal in about a week) and take advantage of AP hotel rates for my dates? It appears I'll save $150 on the hotel. How much is the upgrade? Simply the difference in the price of the tickets? Sorry for my ignorance.  I'm new at This!


----------



## Hook326

A&CsMom said:


> Please confirm - I can upgrade my 3 day 2 park tickets (got the third day through a promo) purchased from a third party ticket seller (Visit Orlando) when I arrive to the lowest level of AP (Will be at Universal in about a week) and take advantage of AP hotel rates for my dates? It appears I'll save $150 on the hotel. How much is the upgrade? Simply the difference in the price of the tickets? Sorry for my ignorance.  I'm new at This!



yes, you can upgrade your ticket when you get there and book the APH rate now. I bought buy 2 days, get 3 days free tickets last year from undercover tourist and upgraded us to the lowest pass (seasonal) for $23/ticket. I did it once we had used the ticket inside the park because people online said you’d get more value for the ticket. I have no idea if this is true but $23 to upgrade each ticket was great!

And you might know this, but you need to book APH rate before you go if there is one. You don’t automatically get it at the hotel.


----------



## A&CsMom

Thanks! That's great!


----------



## tony67

As others have mentioned check back every day - last week it was 211 a night for a deluxe at Aventura - this morning it was 165


----------



## MamaKate

Lindsay Smith said:


> I now see AP rates up through May 22.
> Nothing for my week though of May 25-29. That's a holiday week. I'm guessing they don't usually offer AP rates for the holiday week? Does anyone know?
> We're staying at Royal Pacific. Just a basic 2 queen room.



I'm also waiting for APH rates for 5/25-5/29.  I currently have the SMSM rate booked but hoping to save a little bit more...


----------



## CheriePenguin

So much helpful info here - but lots to wade through!  I haven't been on the boards in quite a while, and we are totally new to Universal planning.  I had been wondering why there were no tickets for longer than 5 days, then I started seeing how an AP was cheaper than some 4-5 day tickets, so now we're looking into the AP.  

We're thinking of staying ~7 nights, probably at Royal Pacific for the Express Pass perk, in late June.  I had considered a split stay at Cabana Bay, partially due to cost but partially since the 5 of us will be pretty crammed in the standard double queen (DSx3 - ages 8,13,16) and the lazy river looked cool.  But due to many comments I've read I'm wondering if that will be more trouble than it's worth.

Any idea when the AP prices generally go up?  Or when we might see APH rates for late June - or won't summer be likely to get any? (just looking for ballpark guess as I have no clue)

Also was trying to figure out if we get the APs if we'd try to slip in another trip before they expire.  They can't change the blackout dates for 2020 now that they've been posted, can they?  Could they possibly black out late June plus all of July for 2021?  Are October or November dates ever blocked out? 

Thanks for any advice you might have for us!


----------



## georgina

CheriePenguin said:


> So much helpful info here - but lots to wade through!  I haven't been on the boards in quite a while, and we are totally new to Universal planning.  I had been wondering why there were no tickets for longer than 5 days, then I started seeing how an AP was cheaper than some 4-5 day tickets, so now we're looking into the AP.
> 
> We're thinking of staying ~7 nights, probably at Royal Pacific for the Express Pass perk, in late June.  I had considered a split stay at Cabana Bay, partially due to cost but partially since the 5 of us will be pretty crammed in the standard double queen (DSx3 - ages 8,13,16) and the lazy river looked cool.  But due to many comments I've read I'm wondering if that will be more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> Any idea when the AP prices generally go up?  Or when we might see APH rates for late June - or won't summer be likely to get any? (just looking for ballpark guess as I have no clue)
> 
> Also was trying to figure out if we get the APs if we'd try to slip in another trip before they expire.  They can't change the blackout dates for 2020 now that they've been posted, can they?  Could they possibly black out late June plus all of July for 2021?  Are October or November dates ever blocked out?
> 
> Thanks for any advice you might have for us!


I have done several split stays 2 nights deluxe, 3 nights CBBR. It has never been much of a hassle. Especially with 7 nights. I usually have a leisurely morning at the deluxe resort, then take my bags and get a ride over to CBBR in one of the black cars they have out front. Used to be free, now is $10+tip. I have been very lucky that my CBBR rooms have almost always been ready by 11 AM (no guarantees). I have never tried to have them transfer my bags.

I have no idea when AP prices will go up. I would definitely expect to see AP rates for June, but they are not usually better than a 5 day Stay More Save More rate that is available now. I did get a 5 day rate at CBBR recently that was better than the current SMSM rate however, so it can happen.

They sometimes change the posted blockout dates, but only to remove some, never to add additional dates. They generally have the same types of blockout dates each year for each type of pass. We had to upgrade DH's seasonal pass this year to a Power pass so he could get into the Studios on a Manheim Steamroller concert night (Sat/Sun starting in mid-November). While US and IOA are blocked out for July only this summer, Volcano Bay is currently blocked June 12- Aug 16


----------



## smiths02

CheriePenguin said:


> So much helpful info here - but lots to wade through!  I haven't been on the boards in quite a while, and we are totally new to Universal planning.  I had been wondering why there were no tickets for longer than 5 days, then I started seeing how an AP was cheaper than some 4-5 day tickets, so now we're looking into the AP.
> 
> We're thinking of staying ~7 nights, probably at Royal Pacific for the Express Pass perk, in late June.  I had considered a split stay at Cabana Bay, partially due to cost but partially since the 5 of us will be pretty crammed in the standard double queen (DSx3 - ages 8,13,16) and the lazy river looked cool.  But due to many comments I've read I'm wondering if that will be more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> Any idea when the AP prices generally go up?  Or when we might see APH rates for late June - or won't summer be likely to get any? (just looking for ballpark guess as I have no clue)
> 
> Also was trying to figure out if we get the APs if we'd try to slip in another trip before they expire.  They can't change the blackout dates for 2020 now that they've been posted, can they?  Could they possibly black out late June plus all of July for 2021?  Are October or November dates ever blocked out?
> 
> Thanks for any advice you might have for us!


Maybe you prefer Royal Pacific, but just an FYI that with AP rates or SMSM rates, they aren't always the cheapest option, especially depending on when you book. (I think Royal Pacific fills up fast.) For us this time around, HRH has seen the best AP rates and Portofino has been about $10 higher.  Royal Pacific hasn't even had any rooms that would fit 5 available that I have seen for AP rates.  Anyhow, just to say that HRH and Portofino might be a consideration with larger rooms and not necessarily more expensive than Royal Pacific.


----------



## shanew21

My February dates dropped $30 a night at Cabana Bay. Really great to see. Hoping something pops up for RPR/HRH/PBH but it's hard to beat $159 a night on a holiday weekend.


----------



## KandyM

Hey ShaneW21, wondering what are your Feb dates?  I’m there Feb 25-29 and hoping to see a little drop for those dates.


----------



## Tormania

This may have already been answered but I will ask anyway.  We have 2 nights booked at RPR for Nov (Thanksgiving timeframe) and I am looking at getting the Seasonal Pass to take advantage of the discounted hotel rates, if possible.  If there is a discounted rate offered would I need to have already purchased the Seasonal Pass beforehand in order to get it?  Would I be able to apply that discount to a room I have already booked or would I need to cancel and re-book?  I'm not 100% sure how the process works in my circumstance.  Thanks!  BTW, the current rate we booked at was $409/nt.


----------



## macraven

You can book a room with the ap discount but need to show it when you check into the hotel so your prebooked room rate stays valid

Some peeps will show the voucher when they check in(or confirm email) and activate that ap at the park that day

Using your ap to enter the park activates your AP

Later in the day stop in at the check counter  at the hotel and show your ap to the employee.

This will validate your pre booked rate will be honored


----------



## shanew21

KandyM said:


> Hey ShaneW21, wondering what are your Feb dates?  I’m there Feb 25-29 and hoping to see a little drop for those dates.


14-16


----------



## damo

Tormania said:


> This may have already been answered but I will ask anyway.  We have 2 nights booked at RPR for Nov (Thanksgiving timeframe) and I am looking at getting the Seasonal Pass to take advantage of the discounted hotel rates, if possible.  If there is a discounted rate offered would I need to have already purchased the Seasonal Pass beforehand in order to get it?  Would I be able to apply that discount to a room I have already booked or would I need to cancel and re-book?  I'm not 100% sure how the process works in my circumstance.  Thanks!  BTW, the current rate we booked at was $409/nt.



Be careful if you are going to be at the parks on a weekend in late November and have the Seasonal Pass.  Mannheim Steamroller starts their weekend concerts in Mid November and you'd be blocked out of the Studios those days.

Like Mac said, you don't need the AP in hand to book.  You'll just need to be able to show it at some point while you are there.


----------



## georgina

KandyM said:


> Hey ShaneW21, wondering what are your Feb dates?  I’m there Feb 25-29 and hoping to see a little drop for those dates.


Keep checking, daily if you can. My rate for Feb 3 just dropped Jan 8. The lowest price for standard rooms was there a few days, then disappeared again so I only saw poolside rooms. Today it says no rooms of any type available at AP rates at CBBR those dates! (Although RPR king room is available for $206 a night)


----------



## DisGhost

I had PBR Bay View 2 Queen room at $354 APH rate Feb 16-19 but just refreshed and found I could downgrade to a Garden View for $40/night cheaper so I did it. This morning when I checked there were only King rooms at $500+/night seasonal rate, so it really does pay to keep checking. I don't care much about the view lol.


----------



## Husker Mike

And I just checked for my dates, and the rates actually went up because garden view isn't available anymore.  Moral of the story... don't wait to think about it... Grab your dates; you can always cancel.


----------



## Wosmama6

Husker Mike said:


> And I just checked for my dates, and the rates actually went up because garden view isn't available anymore.  Moral of the story... don't wait to think about it... Grab your dates; you can always cancel.


Yep same. Glad I didnt hesitate.


----------



## DisGhost

Ooops, that was probably me since after I changed to the garden view they didn't show that rate anymore. 



Husker Mike said:


> And I just checked for my dates, and the rates actually went up because garden view isn't available anymore.  Moral of the story... don't wait to think about it... Grab your dates; you can always cancel.


----------



## Tege

Keep checking, the price of the Portifino just went down to the same price as HR for my March trip so swapped to it since we love it so much.  However the prices at HR have gone up over the last week so they are constantly changing so you need to check daily to get the best deal.  Last year I got a better rate for our Spring Break trip 1 week out.


----------



## KyGirl

This is probably dumb but I want to make sure I understand.

Even if I have already booked hotels at an AP rate, those rates could still go down?  And if they do, then should I just call the Universal hotel line and ask them to decrease my rate as well?  Or do you have to actually rebook the whole thing?

We definitely have the AP bug.  We visited last week, January 19 through the 22.  We are annual Disney visitors but decided to try Universal this year for my Harry Potter obsessed seven year old.  I had originally bought four day tickets from Undercover Tourist and booked two nights at Endless Summer followed by one night at Royal Pacific.  On Saturday the 18th we visited Disney Springs and found it to be PACKED so I panicked and wanted to change my second night at Endless Summer to Royal Pacific to add another day of Express Pass, especially as that extra day was going to be the MLK day holiday.  When I called, the guy on the phone asked if I had an AP and I said no but that I thought I could upgrade our tickets for just a little money.  He told me to do it and it would save $100 a night on the RPR rate so I told him we'd do that.  He could not "add" that night but booked a separate reservation and made a big deal that we would probably be "homeless" between check out and check in but this wasn't a big deal because we had our car and could just leave our stuff in it while we were in the parks.  Then when I tried to change the Endless Summer down to one night, it wasn't available.  BUT he got us into Cabana Bay for one night at a cheaper AP rate than what we had already booked at Endless Summer.  So on Sunday, our first day in the park, we used our tickets to get in, then went to Guest Services back by Men in Black. The line out front was really long but there was NO line back there.  When I upgraded to Seasonal APs he refunded me $70, on the credit card that I bought the tickets on, even though I bought them from Undercover Tourist.  I about died.  With this one move I had saved over $300.  THEN when we checked into RPR on Monday morning, they were able to link the two reservations and we didn't have to move after all.  We could have if we'd had to but it was nice that we didn't.  Sorry for the rambling story but I had to share that with somebody!  The whole thing left me totally amazed.

So now we have these APs burning a hole in our pockets and I'm thinking of taking DD back in mid June for her birthday but it would be tough for us to swing that if we don't get good rates, as we've already been once this year.  

Should I go ahead and book before the rates come out then keep an eye on things?  If that happens can I just call and have the AP rate added?  THEN if the rate drops again can I do the same thing?  I was so pleased with how things worked out but I'd rather do it without all the uncertainty once we were already in Orlando that we had this time.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## smiths02

KyGirl said:


> This is probably dumb but I want to make sure I understand.
> 
> Even if I have already booked hotels at an AP rate, those rates could still go down?  And if they do, then should I just call the Universal hotel line and ask them to decrease my rate as well?  Or do you have to actually rebook the whole thing?
> 
> We definitely have the AP bug.  We visited last week, January 19 through the 22.  We are annual Disney visitors but decided to try Universal this year for my Harry Potter obsessed seven year old.  I had originally bought four day tickets from Undercover Tourist and booked two nights at Endless Summer followed by one night at Royal Pacific.  On Saturday the 18th we visited Disney Springs and found it to be PACKED so I panicked and wanted to change my second night at Endless Summer to Royal Pacific to add another day of Express Pass, especially as that extra day was going to be the MLK day holiday.  When I called, the guy on the phone asked if I had an AP and I said no but that I thought I could upgrade our tickets for just a little money.  He told me to do it and it would save $100 a night on the RPR rate so I told him we'd do that.  He could not "add" that night but booked a separate reservation and made a big deal that we would probably be "homeless" between check out and check in but this wasn't a big deal because we had our car and could just leave our stuff in it while we were in the parks.  Then when I tried to change the Endless Summer down to one night, it wasn't available.  BUT he got us into Cabana Bay for one night at a cheaper AP rate than what we had already booked at Endless Summer.  So on Sunday, our first day in the park, we used our tickets to get in, then went to Guest Services back by Men in Black. The line out front was really long but there was NO line back there.  When I upgraded to Seasonal APs he refunded me $70, on the credit card that I bought the tickets on, even though I bought them from Undercover Tourist.  I about died.  With this one move I had saved over $300.  THEN when we checked into RPR on Monday morning, they were able to link the two reservations and we didn't have to move after all.  We could have if we'd had to but it was nice that we didn't.  Sorry for the rambling story but I had to share that with somebody!  The whole thing left me totally amazed.
> 
> So now we have these APs burning a hole in our pockets and I'm thinking of taking DD back in mid June for her birthday but it would be tough for us to swing that if we don't get good rates, as we've already been once this year.
> 
> Should I go ahead and book before the rates come out then keep an eye on things?  If that happens can I just call and have the AP rate added?  THEN if the rate drops again can I do the same thing?  I was so pleased with how things worked out but I'd rather do it without all the uncertainty once we were already in Orlando that we had this time.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


I can't answer all your questions because I use a TA friend to book the hotel (more to help her out).  Anyhow, last year we booked Stay More, Save More.  I notified the TA when APH rates dropped but we could only get a Bay View room at Portofino at that rate (which was still cheaper than Stay More, Save More).  Anyhow, I kept watching and snagged an APH rate standard room.  For us, it wasn't that the price went down, just that a standard room became available.  

ETA: Looking at my emails to the TA, our reservation number didn't change and nothing about our deposit changed, so it doesn't look like a cancel and rebook but rather a modification of the original reservation.


----------



## smiths02

KyGirl said:


> This is probably dumb but I want to make sure I understand.
> 
> Even if I have already booked hotels at an AP rate, those rates could still go down?  And if they do, then should I just call the Universal hotel line and ask them to decrease my rate as well?  Or do you have to actually rebook the whole thing?
> 
> We definitely have the AP bug.  We visited last week, January 19 through the 22.  We are annual Disney visitors but decided to try Universal this year for my Harry Potter obsessed seven year old.  I had originally bought four day tickets from Undercover Tourist and booked two nights at Endless Summer followed by one night at Royal Pacific.  On Saturday the 18th we visited Disney Springs and found it to be PACKED so I panicked and wanted to change my second night at Endless Summer to Royal Pacific to add another day of Express Pass, especially as that extra day was going to be the MLK day holiday.  When I called, the guy on the phone asked if I had an AP and I said no but that I thought I could upgrade our tickets for just a little money.  He told me to do it and it would save $100 a night on the RPR rate so I told him we'd do that.  He could not "add" that night but booked a separate reservation and made a big deal that we would probably be "homeless" between check out and check in but this wasn't a big deal because we had our car and could just leave our stuff in it while we were in the parks.  Then when I tried to change the Endless Summer down to one night, it wasn't available.  BUT he got us into Cabana Bay for one night at a cheaper AP rate than what we had already booked at Endless Summer.  So on Sunday, our first day in the park, we used our tickets to get in, then went to Guest Services back by Men in Black. The line out front was really long but there was NO line back there.  When I upgraded to Seasonal APs he refunded me $70, on the credit card that I bought the tickets on, even though I bought them from Undercover Tourist.  I about died.  With this one move I had saved over $300.  THEN when we checked into RPR on Monday morning, they were able to link the two reservations and we didn't have to move after all.  We could have if we'd had to but it was nice that we didn't.  Sorry for the rambling story but I had to share that with somebody!  The whole thing left me totally amazed.
> 
> So now we have these APs burning a hole in our pockets and I'm thinking of taking DD back in mid June for her birthday but it would be tough for us to swing that if we don't get good rates, as we've already been once this year.
> 
> Should I go ahead and book before the rates come out then keep an eye on things?  If that happens can I just call and have the AP rate added?  THEN if the rate drops again can I do the same thing?  I was so pleased with how things worked out but I'd rather do it without all the uncertainty once we were already in Orlando that we had this time.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


Also going to add that, this year, I was able to change a SMSM rate to an APH Bay View again.  The prices have not gone down and there really has been limited availability for the Deluxe resorts (I am going a more crowded week this year).  Just to let you know that you might not save $100 a night every time especially if you book early and get SMSM in the first place.


----------



## DisGhost

KyGirl said:


> This is probably dumb but I want to make sure I understand.
> 
> Even if I have already booked hotels at an AP rate, those rates could still go down?  And if they do, then should I just call the Universal hotel line and ask them to decrease my rate as well?  Or do you have to actually rebook the whole thing?
> 
> We definitely have the AP bug.  We visited last week, January 19 through the 22.  We are annual Disney visitors but decided to try Universal this year for my Harry Potter obsessed seven year old.  I had originally bought four day tickets from Undercover Tourist and booked two nights at Endless Summer followed by one night at Royal Pacific.  On Saturday the 18th we visited Disney Springs and found it to be PACKED so I panicked and wanted to change my second night at Endless Summer to Royal Pacific to add another day of Express Pass, especially as that extra day was going to be the MLK day holiday.  When I called, the guy on the phone asked if I had an AP and I said no but that I thought I could upgrade our tickets for just a little money.  He told me to do it and it would save $100 a night on the RPR rate so I told him we'd do that.  He could not "add" that night but booked a separate reservation and made a big deal that we would probably be "homeless" between check out and check in but this wasn't a big deal because we had our car and could just leave our stuff in it while we were in the parks.  Then when I tried to change the Endless Summer down to one night, it wasn't available.  BUT he got us into Cabana Bay for one night at a cheaper AP rate than what we had already booked at Endless Summer.  So on Sunday, our first day in the park, we used our tickets to get in, then went to Guest Services back by Men in Black. The line out front was really long but there was NO line back there.  When I upgraded to Seasonal APs he refunded me $70, on the credit card that I bought the tickets on, even though I bought them from Undercover Tourist.  I about died.  With this one move I had saved over $300.  THEN when we checked into RPR on Monday morning, they were able to link the two reservations and we didn't have to move after all.  We could have if we'd had to but it was nice that we didn't.  Sorry for the rambling story but I had to share that with somebody!  The whole thing left me totally amazed.
> 
> So now we have these APs burning a hole in our pockets and I'm thinking of taking DD back in mid June for her birthday but it would be tough for us to swing that if we don't get good rates, as we've already been once this year.
> 
> Should I go ahead and book before the rates come out then keep an eye on things?  If that happens can I just call and have the AP rate added?  THEN if the rate drops again can I do the same thing?  I was so pleased with how things worked out but I'd rather do it without all the uncertainty once we were already in Orlando that we had this time.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


I have the same question, I have an AP rate booked at PBH, I did change the room view type to garden after that went down by $40 a night (I had Bay view before and garden wasn't even available at the time I booked) but I have been keeping an eye out. There's basically NOTHING left though that week (Presidents Week). So it's really just a pipe dream that I will find a chance to switch views back  lol.


----------



## sandam1

KyGirl said:


> Even if I have already booked hotels at an AP rate, those rates could still go down? And if they do, then should I just call the Universal hotel line and ask them to decrease my rate as well? Or do you have to actually rebook the whole thing?



Absolutely! Once I've booked my hotel, I check my rates daily. I've had my room (Cabana Bay suite) go down $25-40 per night. If you are staying at the same hotel and call, they will adjust the rate and you will be credited what you overpaid on your deposit on your final bill (i.e. if the room goes from $160 per night to $150 per night, you will get that $10 added to your final bill). Or you can cancel and rebook it if you just want to do it yourself on-line. But then you will get your original deposit back and have another charge. If you are switching hotels, you have to cancel one and rebook the new one.



KyGirl said:


> Should I go ahead and book before the rates come out then keep an eye on things? If that happens can I just call and have the AP rate added? THEN if the rate drops again can I do the same thing?



If you find a room rate that you can live with, go ahead and book it. That way you know that you have a room. If you can get a discount later, great!


----------



## smiths02

DisGhost said:


> I have the same question, I have an AP rate booked at PBH, I did change the room view type to garden after that went down by $40 a night (I had Bay view before and garden wasn't even available at the time I booked) but I have been keeping an eye out. There's basically NOTHING left though that week (Presidents Week). So it's really just a pipe dream that I will find a chance to switch views back  lol.


Ha ha  We are going President's Week as well.  I never found a standard room, man, I was checking nearly everyday, must have been a day I missed.


----------



## DisGhost

smiths02 said:


> Ha ha  We are going President's Week as well.  I never found a standard room, man, I was checking nearly everyday, must have been a day I missed.


I booked it as bay view on the day we got back from Disney World lol (December 28th). I wasn't expecting AP rates for another couple of weeks but my in-laws live in FL and we are visiting them in Feb (got 18 month APs last Feb visit) so they were going to book with the Florida rate for us, and I went to check and voila. Then I downgraded to the garden view a few weeks later. Went from $354/night to $314 so was worth the downgrade. They went SUPER fast. Like after I booked, there were maybe King rooms left at RPR and PBR and then they were gone a week later.


----------



## georgina

Some last minute price drops. I checked out of habit this morning for my Feb 3rd stay (I'm also looking for May but my Feb dates automatically pop up). Saw RPR for $206 and Portofino for $244! If that had happened earlier I may have switched or done a split stay; too late for me now.


----------



## emmabelle

I just booked a one night stay at HRH for Feb 13th.  Their cheapest room was club level for $344.  I could have booked RPR for less but we already stayed there last year and I wanted to try a different hotel.  I hope we aren't too disappointed in their club level.  I'm going to keep looking though to make sure PBR doesn't open up some of their cheaper rooms.


----------



## FreddyGlove

Hi everyone! It's been forever since I've posted here. Please forgive me if this is a dumb question - but how early do you start looking for onsale APH rates? I have a trip coming in September but I never seem to see the APH rate posted when I look. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## macraven

September AP rates have not been released yet 

I’m waiting for the month also to book


----------



## barb969

Last year rates for the fall came out around the beginning of June.  Start checking the middle of May at least once a day. The APH rates can come out late morning and not all hotels at once.


----------



## klmmom

I'm looking for mid June.  Any idea as to when they would come out?


----------



## EveDallas

Can anyone tell me where to put in APH when checking prices? Since Universal changed their website, I can't find anywhere to put APH.


----------



## SPAM

EveDallas said:


> Can anyone tell me where to put in APH when checking prices? Since Universal changed their website, I can't find anywhere to put APH.


Same here unless I’m on some mobile version?


----------



## barb969

Go to   Universalorlando.com
click menu lines top right
scroll down to annual passholders    Make sure Florida resident yes no is correct
click hotels and package
click start booking at any hotel
next screen will have all their hotels  when you choose dates and hotel it will give you the AP rates or tell you it s not available.
bookmark


----------



## macraven

keishashadow also has a direct link in this hotel sticky
Look at the first page for the link

damo also has the link listed in another of the stickies


----------



## keishashadow

Husker Mike said:


> And I just checked for my dates, and the rates actually went up because garden view isn't available anymore.  Moral of the story... don't wait to think about it... Grab your dates; you can always cancel.


I’ve seen them go up & down

Never hurts to check in private mode & clear your cookies when booking anything.


----------



## emmabelle

I was just able to change my one night of 2/13 at HRH from club level to standard.  It pays to check every day multiple times.  Now I won't have to listen to my husband complain about it, since we will be coming from GF's club level. 

I want the express pass and HRH will be $500 cheaper than what we would've been paying for the GF that night.  GF is nice, but it's not that spectacular.


----------



## keishashadow

emmabelle said:


> I want the express pass and HRH will be $500 cheaper than what we would've been paying for the GF that night. GF is nice, but it's not that spectacular.


GF, while their flagship resort, is one of the few WDW deluxes we haven’t booked.  Main reason - the large number of non guests who clog the public spaces, especially around holidays.  Many of the rooms a bit too far flung from monorail  for my liking.

Plenty of choices at WDW for all tastes and budgets but I do question many of theIr hotels having deluxe designations

PBH, HRH, RPH (and even SF imo) could Easily stack up as deluxe even if they weren’t  onsite properties


----------



## MamaKate

keishashadow said:


> GF, while their flagship resort, is one of the few WDW deluxes we haven’t booked.  Main reason - the large number of non guests who clog the public spaces, especially around holidays.  Many of the rooms a bit too far flung from monorail  for my liking.



GF was never on our radar, but we did a sort of last minute trip and I was able to find 3 nights in a row using my DVC so I thought what the heck.  It's definitely not our style.  We're more of an AKL, Polynesian, RPR kind of family but I will say that had awesome customer service and the beds are amazing.  I got the best sleep ever in those beds lol.


----------



## keishashadow

MamaKate said:


> but I will say that had awesome customer service and the beds are amazing. I got the best sleep ever in those beds lol.


lol can’t argue with either of those points!  We r DVC too. OT. Did u feel the building was too out of the way?


----------



## MamaKate

keishashadow said:


> lol can’t argue with either of those points!  We r DVC too. OT. Did u feel the building was too out of the way?



A little.  The pool was convenient and it wasn't too bad getting to the main lobby/monorail.  But I did think the quick service dining and boat to MK was bit of a trek.


----------



## carseatguru

Just booked APH rate for September but still no summer APH rates available.


----------



## CvilleDiane

carseatguru said:


> Just booked APH rate for September but still no summer APH rates available.


Which Sept dates? I don't see for my long weekend


----------



## keishashadow

Yes, need updates if into September!  

Will be surprised if this round of dates includes the stated HHN time period though.


----------



## macraven

carseatguru said:


> Just booked APH rate for September but still no summer APH rates available.


Your post caught my eye and checked  the link Keishashadow has listed.
My late September dates don’t include the aph discount yet


----------



## jlbf06

I’m travelling 10/25-30 and the APH rates are up for all but the deluxe hotels on my dates.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Any ideas on what's going on? Are they just not including summer or express pass resorts? I've looked for dates I'm considering in July, Sept and October with none showing for HRH, LPB or LRP.


----------



## tony67

I always go every year for HHN and they usually dont have the AP rates this early, so if your dates are not available I would not worry too much.
If you find a rate that works book and and change it later IMO
I am assuming there will be more availability and possible better rates as time goes on - my rate goes from 114 to 189 over the length of my stay - 189 is pretty high for AP rate for Aventura in my experience - even for an HHN weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

jlbf06 said:


> I’m travelling 10/25-30 and the APH rates are up for all but the deluxe hotels on my dates.


Thank you for posting!! Thread updated

I see the same results no EP resorts



CvilleDiane said:


> Any ideas on what's going on? Are they just not including summer or express pass resorts? I've looked for dates I'm considering in July, Sept and October with none showing for HRH, LPB or LRP.


Who knows? Could be new pricing strategy with discounts released later.

so many have the option for discounted rates via the different APH, it may be that the few rooms released will go faster


tony67 said:


> I *always go every year for HHN and they usually dont have the AP rates this early,* so if your dates are not available I would not worry too much.
> If you find a rate that works book and and change it later IMO
> I am assuming there will be more availability and possible better rates as time goes on - my rate goes from 114 to 189 over the length of my stay - 189 is pretty high for AP rate for Aventura in my experience - even for an HHN weekend.


Not sure of that. I’m thinking they started to trickle out in July.  You can search back to prior year’s threads & check.


----------



## carseatguru

CvilleDiane said:


> Which Sept dates? I don't see for my long weekend



 Sept. 17-20


----------



## Polyonmymind

jlbf06 said:


> I’m travelling 10/25-30 and the APH rates are up for all but the deluxe hotels on my dates.



Thank you!  I am going 10/8 - 10/12 with a room booked at RPR.   I have not been checking October dates figuring I was too far out, but I will now.

I do check every single day for July 8-11 with no luck thus far.  I am looking at CB for this trip.


----------



## lynnfitz

2 years ago when we stayed at RP  in August, I have in my notes that I got the APH rate in April. We're going again this August-booked a King Suite at RP-didn't think of checking this early, but i guess you never know!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Just booked SF 10/27-10/30 w/ APH rate. 

The APH rates are available for SF, CB, and Aventura through 11/1 (but the Fri/Sat nights are much more expensive, as expected) including the standard view rooms. Looked like Endless Summer only is showing upgraded views for APH rates on those late Oct dates thus far.


----------



## ktate82

How do you check for APH rates?  I have went through the links in the first page, but I don't see where to enter the code.  The last time we had an AP, it was the old site.


----------



## macraven

In the hotel sticky, @keishashadow has the direct link to the ap room rates

Some dates for the ap rates are not listed yet for the premier hotels


----------



## damo

The direct link is in the first post in this thread.  You don't enter a code, it is already programmed into the link.  Just enter your dates.  If there are no AP rates for those dates, the normal rate will come up.


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> The direct link is in the first post in this thread.  You don't enter a code, it is already programmed into the link.  Just enter your dates.  If there are no AP rates for those dates, the normal rate will come up.


Thanks again for submitting that direct link so long ago!


----------



## DizznyChick

I don’t know why, but I find the universal website hard to use. I’m looking for an ap rate for April 25 - may 2 for pb, rpr, or hr. I must be doing something wrong. I wanted to check cl too. Can someone help?


----------



## CvilleDiane

DizznyChick said:


> I don’t know why, but I find the universal website hard to use. I’m looking for an ap rate for April 25 - may 2 for pb, rpr, or hr. I must be doing something wrong. I wanted to check cl too. Can someone help?


Try this link:
https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=0&currid=0


----------



## CvilleDiane

DizznyChick said:


> I don’t know why, but I find the universal website hard to use. I’m looking for an ap rate for April 25 - may 2 for pb, rpr, or hr. I must be doing something wrong. I wanted to check cl too. Can someone help?



It looks like HRH has the best prices with garden view 2Q $275 and club level 2Q $366


----------



## DizznyChick

Ok thank you. pretty good rates. I was checking yesterday and this morning and I can’t get a hang of their site.


----------



## AngiTN

DizznyChick said:


> Ok thank you. pretty good rates. I was checking yesterday and this morning and I can’t get a hang of their site.


It's really very easy.
If you've used the link on the first page you just enter your dates, number of people click Update and it returns all available rooms, even those without AP rates available.


----------



## damo

DizznyChick said:


> Ok thank you. pretty good rates. I was checking yesterday and this morning and I can’t get a hang of their site.



Use this link.  Can't be simpler.  It is the link for all hotels, not just Portofino Bay.

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


----------



## The_Duchess

keishashadow said:


> *Annual Pass Holder (APH) rates are currently available through:
> 
> 5/22/20 post #108
> 4/3/20
> 2/11/20:  rates thru 10/20, non EP resorts*
> 
> 
> APH rate availability and the new release days tend to be rather random and unannounced*.*
> 
> This thread is a community based one, designed to help Universal Annual Pass Holders secure any discounted rates that may apply to their dates of stay.  Please report your dates/findings of APH rates here, in order to help others secure their discounted lodging rates.
> 
> 
> *Who is eligible to book an APH rate?:*
> 
> *APH rates are a perk & limited to those who have a valid APH at the time of arrival.
> 
> *Be prepared to produce an APH at checkin for validation or you risk being charged the current rack rate.
> 
> *If you need to upgrade existing tickets to an APH or plan on purchasing one when at the parks, you are required to return to the hotel’s checkin desk that day to show proof.
> 
> 
> *How do I search for and book an APH rate?:*
> 
> Direct Loews Hotels link to book APH rates at the Loews Universal hotels:
> 
> https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=
> 
> Alternatively, Loews website (select Advanced Options & inputting Promotion Code of *APH)*
> 
> loewshotels.com



This link does not take me to anywhere that I can find rates for an annual passholder.  Unless I am missing something?  I've been on websites, written emails and had Chats.  I can't seem to get an answer anywhere


----------



## macraven

I just went to check the link out 
I put in my dates and info shows up

Dates are added at different periods

If your dates do not reflect an AP discount, check again later as they are not released all at once

If rooms are filling up for a time period, Loews will not see the need to discount rooms for specific dates

If they receive a flurry of cancellations or less bookings for a specific time period, they can release lower room rates at times to fill those rooms


----------



## Polyonmymind

the link takes you directly to the AP page.   Enter the dates you wish to travel, occupancy amount and hit "Update".   The site will reset to show all of the Resorts available and their average nightly cost.  Select the resort of choice.....


If there is an AP discount for your specific dates, you will see this image...




If no AP rates are available, there will be a Green Highlighted line above the travel dates you selected stating..

"The requested rate is not available; however, we would like to offer you these available rates."


----------



## damo

The_Duchess said:


> This link does not take me to anywhere that I can find rates for an annual passholder.  Unless I am missing something?  I've been on websites, written emails and had Chats.  I can't seem to get an answer anywhere



You must be putting in dates where the APH rates is unavailable.  What are your dates?


----------



## AngiTN

The_Duchess said:


> This link does not take me to anywhere that I can find rates for an annual passholder.  Unless I am missing something?  I've been on websites, written emails and had Chats.  I can't seem to get an answer anywhere


Then there are no AP rates for your dates. They aren't offered every day and can be sold out


----------



## FoxC63

klmmom said:


> I'm looking for mid June.  Any idea as to when they would come out?



I booked months ago, not sure exactly when but I've not see any AP's for mid June.

We plan on driving down from MI to Orlando so I booked a few RP rooms for mid June.
*Plan A:*  Friday, June 12 - Tuesday June 16

SMSM, Standard 2 Qn. ($434.36) $1737.44 with tax
*Plan B:  *Thursday, June 11 – Tuesday, June 16

SMSM, Water View 2 Qn.  ($428.40) $2142 with tax
Not sure which one we'll keep.  Still hoping for AP discounts!


----------



## FoxC63

Quick question, how do I find out when my Universal AP expires?  I don't see dates on our passes.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

FoxC63 said:


> Quick question, how do I find out when my Universal AP expires?  I don't see dates on our passes.



Unless you got it with a promotion it is one year from the date you first used it. Can you recall that date. Also I believe there is a number on the back to call which also gives other details such as blackout dates if it’s a lower tier pass.


----------



## FoxC63

It was a promotion via third party then we upgraded.  I know the date of the upgrade but not when we actually used it for the first time. Looks like I'll be calling! Thanks


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> Quick question, how do I find out when my Universal AP expires?  I don't see dates on our passes.


I get an email from UO when it is about a month out from my preferred ap expiration 

I have alway use the link to renew


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> I get an email from UO when it is about a month out from my preferred ap expiration
> 
> I have alway use the link to renew



Is the offer the best option or more like hassle free?


----------



## macraven

The renewal rate has a discount already included in it


----------



## Lisa0620

I was FINALLY able to get AP rate for CBBR for April 7-11!  I was so discouraged that later dates were opening up and was worried that our week had been skipped over but today it finally worked.  It pays to keep trying!


----------



## macraven

Lisa0620 said:


> I was FINALLY able to get AP rate for CBBR for April 7-11!  I was so discouraged that later dates were opening up and was worried that our week had been skipped over but today it finally worked.  It pays to keep trying!


WOOT !!


----------



## AngiTN

We finally snagged an AP rate for our Anniversary trip in mid April. At Hard Rock. Saved $700!


----------



## MamaKate

AngiTN said:


> We finally snagged an AP rate for our Anniversary trip in mid April. At Hard Rock. Saved $700!



Awesome!

I'm still hoping for AP discounts for Memorial week.  If I can save a couple hundred bucks for our 4-night stay, I'll be happy!


----------



## patster734

MamaKate said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm still hoping for AP discounts for Memorial week.  If I can save a couple hundred bucks for our 4-night stay, I'll be happy!



I’m also looking for AP rates for Memorial Weekend.


----------



## Deb1993

Checked this thread today and got AP rate for mid April saving us over $1000!


----------



## TNKim

patster734 said:


> I’m also looking for AP rates for Memorial Weekend.


Me, too!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

TNKim said:


> Me, too!


Me too! I’ve got something booked but rack is KILLING ME!


----------



## obbut

Wow-I saved $250 for one day by switching from HR to PB in mid-April.  HR still doesn't have AP rates for the date I'm going.

Question about PB: Do they "really" make you show your AP at check-in to get the AP rate?  I have a regular ticket and was planning on upgrading during my trip but wasn't going to before I checked in.  Any advice?


----------



## macraven

As long as you show your AP to the front desk during your stay, your discounted rate will be valid
Don’t wait until you check out as charges and final bill is processed during your last night stay


----------



## Suprachica79

The last two times I’ve stayed, I’ve asked if they need to see my ap and they said no. Either they consider me a frequency flyer or there’s something in the system that tells them for me? Or they’re just really trusting...


----------



## macraven

They probably have it on file and shows an active AP is my guess


----------



## AJA

Thanks again for this thread! 
I was able to save $80 over the SMSM rate!


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Unless you got it with a promotion it is one year from the date you first used it. Can you recall that date. Also I believe there is a number on the back to call which also gives other details such as blackout dates if it’s a lower tier pass.


Website lists the blackout dates for each tier of APH


----------



## keishashadow

Haven’t seen the SMSM rate pop up recently for 3 night+ stays I’ve priced out

Today, “Be a Savvy Traveler” rate popped up when searching via APH link, savings varied depending on the hotel but nothing earth shattering and less than I’d expect an APH rate to produce.

Be a Savvy Traveler
Take advantage of special deals—fit for a savvy traveler like yourself! Plus, receive FREE Universal Express Unlimited to skip the regular theme park lines. Not valid at Universal’s Volcano Bay. Not combinable with other offers/discounts. Theme park tickets not included...


----------



## TotallyTink

keishashadow said:


> Haven’t seen the SMSM rate pop up recently for 3 night+ stays I’ve priced out
> 
> Today, “Be a Savvy Traveler” rate popped up when searching via APH link, savings varied depending on the hotel but nothing earth shattering and less than I’d expect an APH rate to produce
> Be a Savvy Traveler
> Take advantage of special deals—fit for a savvy traveler like yourself! Plus, receive FREE Universal Express Unlimited to skip the regular theme park lines. Not valid at Universal’s Volcano Bay. Not combinable with other offers/discounts. Theme park tickets not included...


I noticed that new Savvy Traveler rate too. It seems like they renamed the SMSM because I saw the same rate that I booked under the SMSM label pop up as a Savvy Traveler rate now. I am just hoping for an AP rate for my late June dates!


----------



## KMc Charlotte

I got a nice APH rate for Royal Pacific for first weekend in May: $244  (May 2) and $219 (May3)!   Friday May 1 was $300+ for APH at Royal Pacific- but I'm thrilled about the rates on 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## sandshal

Just booked 2nd and 3rd June for $279 + Tax APH at Portofino, looks like summer discounts may finally be showing.


----------



## Bethany10

WOOT. headed to check it out now.

ETA: was able to change our rate from 05/31- 06/2. Saving us over $800. This is on Portofino rooms. I checked CBBR as well for the second half of our stay and while the big suite (grumbling at DH sleeping next to me) is NOT included in the rate (why should it be, they already have our money) the other room styles are. 

Come on Summer!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

sandshal said:


> Just booked 2nd and 3rd June for $279 + Tax APH at Portofino, looks like summer discounts may finally be showing.


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## rlduvall

Yay - finally AP rate for May 30 - June 1 at PBH.


----------



## TNKim

Still no AP rates for my dates of May 23-27 at Royal Pacific.  Since this is Memorial Day weekend, do you think they won't offer AP rates for Royal Pacific?


----------



## rlduvall

TNKim said:


> Still no AP rates for my dates of May 23-27 at Royal Pacific.  Since this is Memorial Day weekend, do you think they won't offer AP rates for Royal Pacific?



Last year the never offered an APH rate for RPR, HRH or PBH during Memorial Day weekend.  I know because I was monitoring for that weekend and finally gave up.  It was the first time I wasn't able to get an APH rate for those three. I did notice that PBH has an APH rate right now for Memorial Day weekend.  AND, they are during room renovations during that time . . . of course.


----------



## SPAM

Thanks for posting! I just rebooked my May 19-25 trip at Cabana Bay for $129/night + tax.


----------



## patster734

Thanks everyone!  I just switched my RPR Savvy Traveler water view to a PBH APH bay view, and saved $231.00.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Yay!! Booked RPR for July!! 

edited to add: with the APH rate


----------



## FoxC63

sandshal said:


> Just booked 2nd and 3rd June for $279 + Tax APH at Portofino, looks like summer discounts may finally be showing.





Thanks for posting, re-booked our trip (RPR) & saved $257 at Portofino!
June 11-June 16


----------



## momof2lilboys

No APH for Hard Rock May25-29th but I'm happy with my rate. I'll keep checking though.


----------



## MamaKate

momof2lilboys said:


> No APH for Hard Rock May25-29th but I'm happy with my rate. I'll keep checking though.



I have the exact same dates but at RPR.  There are PBH APH rates for a little more than my RPR SMSM rates so I'm trying to decide if I should switch for the extra space???


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

AP rates out for July 2020.  Rate for HRH dropped from $494/555 to $339/381.


----------



## CheriePenguin

Still watching and hoping for a good AP rate for our RPR room in June.  So far only the big suites have them.


----------



## TotallyTink

CheriePenguin said:


> Still watching and hoping for a good AP rate for our RPR room in June.  So far only the big suites have them.



Me too. We could save $212 by switching from RPR standard room with the SMSM rate to HRH garden view with the AP rate, but my family wants to stay at RPR. So for now I am waiting to see....


----------



## Matthew81

Why do I see most Sunday-Thursday stays for $89/night at the 2 budget hotels in April and May but for 3/29-4/2 the lowest I've seen is 109/night?


----------



## macraven

When hotel reservations increase for a specific time period, rates can increase 

UO at those times do not need to lower prices to fill the rooms
Weekends brings in lots of people


----------



## CvilleDiane

Matthew81 said:


> Why do I see most Sunday-Thursday stays for $89/night at the 2 budget hotels in April and May but for 3/29-4/2 the lowest I've seen is 109/night?



That might be the biggest spring break week this year


----------



## wmoon

I was hoping for APH rate for RPR for club level for a week in July, so far only 2 of our nights are available. I’ll keep checking.


----------



## magpomom

I've been looking for mid August at one of the express pass hotels. There are AP rates for the other hotels, but nothing for those yet. Do you think they'll be coming or am I out of luck?


----------



## 1911

Looks like the passholder rates came out for our dates and are much better than the stay more save more.I already have a room reserved,do I  call in and modify it or do I just cancel and rebook online?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

1911 said:


> Looks like the passholder rates came out for our dates and are much better than the stay more save more.I already have a room reserved,do I  call in and modify it or do I just cancel and rebook online?


I rebooked, in case the rate quickly disappeared and then when I received the booking confirmation, cancelled my original booking.


----------



## georgina

1911 said:


> Looks like the passholder rates came out for our dates and are much better than the stay more save more.I already have a room reserved,do I  call in and modify it or do I just cancel and rebook online?


I prefer to do things online, so I book a new reservation then cancel the old one. It takes about a week to get the deposit refund to show up on my credit card. When I have tried to switch by phone from one type of rate to AP, they have told me they have to cancel and rebook also, they can't apply the SMSM deposit to an AP reservation. This was a few years ago, I haven't tried since.


----------



## Deb1993

I called the reservation line and changed my reservation to the new rate.  Did it twice so far.


----------



## FoxC63

Happy to have an AP for Portofino but ...

What happened to RPR?  I looked regularly and never saw 2 Qn. bed being available.  Did I miss it?  June 11-16 .  I've seen King & Hospitality.  Does Universal hold back?


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Just booked a few days the first week in June after watching and waiting.  And also took advantage of the $59 Southwest sale!!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Nothing for late August yet, will have to keep checking!


----------



## TNKim

rlduvall said:


> Last year the never offered an APH rate for RPR, HRH or PBH during Memorial Day weekend.  I know because I was monitoring for that weekend and finally gave up.  It was the first time I wasn't able to get an APH rate for those three. I did notice that PBH has an APH rate right now for Memorial Day weekend.  AND, they are during room renovations during that time . . . of course.



Anyone know why there are no AP rates for Royal Pacific for Memorial Day weekend but there ARE AP rates for Portofino and Hard Rock?  Queen rooms at Royal Pacific have stayed priced at $382, but Portofino and Hard Rock have come down to $299 and $269.  I really don't want to change resorts but this is frustrating as to why they would offer a discount at two of the deluxe resorts but not the third.


----------



## macraven

Possible that all the RP rooms that qualified for the AP rates, have been filled


----------



## TNKim

macraven said:


> Possible that all the RP rooms that qualified for the AP rates, have been filled


I've been watching every day for 2 months and AP rates have never been available.


----------



## shh

I've noticed that RP hosts a lot of biz conventions...not sure about the other two deluxes, but have a feeling that weighs into their AP avail


----------



## macraven

Business conventions book blocks of rooms sometimes years in advance 
If they do not fill them xxx days out, they release them back to the hotel 

When those rooms are released to the public, they can go fast

In past years I have been able to book a room at RP when that happened
(And room rate was great)


----------



## angryduck71

I switched from RPR to PB for May 26-31.  Saved about $150 overall, but have never stayed at PB so I'm good.  My son may bulk at it being not as close to the parks, but I think he'll love the pool.  We always said we'd pool hop.... we never have in many visits.


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> Possible that all the RP rooms that qualified for the AP rates, have been filled



Nooooo!  You're suppose to tell us just check back and we'll magically see AP discounts at RPR - all rooms available!!! 

I know, I know.... keep checking!


----------



## 1911

no express pass hotels are showing  8-2 to 8-10 for me as of today.


----------



## wmoon

FoxC63 said:


> Nooooo!  You're suppose to tell us just check back and we'll magically see AP discounts at RPR - all rooms available!!!
> 
> I know, I know.... keep checking!



Last summer they released PB and HRH first. RPR rates did eventually come up for our dates but we stuck with Hard Rock so you never know. That was for July.


----------



## patster734

TNKim said:


> Anyone know why there are no AP rates for Royal Pacific for Memorial Day weekend but there ARE AP rates for Portofino and Hard Rock?  Queen rooms at Royal Pacific have stayed priced at $382, but Portofino and Hard Rock have come down to $299 and $269.  I really don't want to change resorts but this is frustrating as to why they would offer a discount at two of the deluxe resorts but not the third.



I switched without hesitation.  PBH is a beautiful hotel, and saving $231 is worth it.  If RPH AP rate is released,  I might switch back.  But for now, I’m happy with my decision.


----------



## SCSabresfan

1911 said:


> Looks like the passholder rates came out for our dates and are much better than the stay more save more.I already have a room reserved,do I  call in and modify it or do I just cancel and rebook online?


On numerous occasions I have been able to call the reservation number from the confirmation email to have the AP rate added. Usually I just explain that I have an existing reservation, there is now AP rates available, and can they add discount to my room. Have never had to cancel and re-book. Phone conversation lasted less than five minutes. Received the updated confirmation email within minutes.


----------



## keishashadow

1911 said:


> Looks like the passholder rates came out for our dates and are much better than the stay more save more.I already have a room reserved,do I  call in and modify it or do I just cancel and rebook online?


Call, Easy Peasy.


----------



## FoxC63

SCSabresfan said:


> On numerous occasions I have been able to call the reservation number from the confirmation email to have the AP rate added. Usually I just explain that I have an existing reservation, there is now AP rates available, and can they add discount to my room. Have never had to cancel and re-book. Phone conversation lasted less than five minutes. Received the updated confirmation email within minutes.





keishashadow said:


> Call, Easy Peasy.



Nope!  Did not work, I called (888) 464-3551 and Kim told me *if the room is available* then they would change my reservation to reflect an AP discount.  This is just like Disney's policy.  2 Queen's are not available for mid June at Royal Pacific.


----------



## SCSabresfan

FoxC63 said:


> Nope!  Did not work, I called (888) 464-3551 and Kim told me *if the room is available* then they would change my reservation to reflect an AP discount.  This is just like Disney's policy.  2 Queen's are not available for mid June at Royal Pacific.


Just to clarify, my dates showed up on the website as having APH rates available for the room type that I had already booked. Only then did I call and have them add the discount.


----------



## FoxC63

SCSabresfan said:


> Just to clarify, my dates showed up on the website as having APH rates available for the room type that I had already booked. Only then did I call and have them add the discount.



Now that makes sense!  Oh well, I'll keep hoping!


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> Nope!  Did not work, I called (888) 464-3551 and Kim told me *if the room is available* then they would change my reservation to reflect an AP discount.  This is just like Disney's policy.  2 Queen's are not available for mid June at Royal Pacific.



Were you expecting a different answer?  Of course that’s how it works. If the rate is available, they will flip an existing reservation over as long as you are not in the cancellation period.

keep checking, inventory changes frequently; especially as the date nears & room blocks are released.

Perhaps  you are talking a different room type in this scenario, If a room isn’t available when you check your existing reservation rate via a search for the exact same:  bedding, type/view, dates & number of occupants...how would you even know if there was an APH rate for your dates?


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> Were you expecting a different answer?  Of course that’s how it works. If the rate is available, they will flip an existing reservation over as long as you are not in the cancellation period.
> 
> keep checking, inventory changes frequently; especially as the date nears & room blocks are released.
> 
> Perhaps  you are talking a different room type in this scenario, If a room isn’t available when you check your existing reservation rate via a search for the exact same:  bedding, type/view, dates & number of occupants...how would you even know if there was an APH rate for your dates?



What's the problem here? I didn't ask a question.  And no, if both the room and rate is available then and only then will Universal flip an existing reservation. 
That's not what is implied here, is it?

"On numerous occasions I have been able to call the reservation number from the confirmation email to have the AP rate added. Usually I just explain that I have an existing reservation, there is now AP rates available, and can they add discount to my room. Have never had to cancel and re-book. Phone conversation lasted less than five minutes. Received the updated confirmation email within minutes."

"Call, Easy Peasy."

And just how are people to know all the ins and outs of Universal if they haven't been there as often as you obviously.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

You guys rock!! Just snagged an ap rate for RP Aug king suite.....wouldn't of looked.....I figured it was too far out. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> Nope!  Did not work, I called (888) 464-3551 and Kim told me *if the room is available* then they would change my reservation to reflect an AP discount.  This is just like Disney's policy.  2 Queen's are not available for mid June at Royal Pacific.


You didn’t ask a question as much as remark upon my response as to how to easily convert an existing reservation to a lower price via calling.



FoxC63 said:


> What's the problem here? I didn't ask a question.  And no, if both the room and rate is available then and only then will Universal flip an existing reservation.
> That's not what is implied here, is it?
> 
> "On numerous occasions I have been able to call the reservation number from the confirmation email to have the AP rate added. Usually I just explain that I have an existing reservation, there is now AP rates available, and can they add discount to my room. Have never had to cancel and re-book. Phone conversation lasted less than five minutes. Received the updated confirmation email within minutes."
> 
> "Call, Easy Peasy."
> 
> And just how are people to know all the ins and outs of Universal if they haven't been there as often as you obviously.



Up until reading this, had no idea there was a problem

I have no idea what you are implying.  I was merely responding as to how I interpreted your statement as to the lack of ease in modifying a Loews reservation via calling them direct

I do wish one could modify Loews reservations online to a different rate as easily you can with DIsney World but we have to work within the current system in place.

This thread was originated to try to keep track of the APH rates, as well as being factual,  encouraging and supportive to all who post here.  It is unfortunate that you feel that you have received anything less, I’m sure it wasn’t intended.

One thing I know with utmost certainty is that none of us here know ‘all the ins and outs of Universal’, ergo these boards.

Frequency of visits certainly doesn’t equate to one who finds the best price on their lodgings either. As for the people I know who travel the most, price is rarely their bigggest concern/criteria.  Doesn’t apply to me, I have to stretch my travel budget to cover my habit.


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> What's the problem here? I didn't ask a question.  And no, if both the room and rate is available then and only then will Universal flip an existing reservation.
> That's not what is implied here, is it?
> 
> "On numerous occasions I have been able to call the reservation number from the confirmation email to have the AP rate added. Usually I just explain that I have an existing reservation, there is now AP rates available, and can they add discount to my room. Have never had to cancel and re-book. Phone conversation lasted less than five minutes. Received the updated confirmation email within minutes."
> 
> "Call, Easy Peasy."
> 
> And just how are people to know all the ins and outs of Universal if they haven't been there as often as you obviously.


1.  Tone it down 
2.  Don’t mock posters 
3.  Play nice


----------



## tmart4312

Long Time lurker, first time poster..... 8/2 to 8/4; booked Portofino Club 2Q $429 APH rate today (other room types available too, e.g., standard)   8/2 to 8/4;  split stay at Cabana Family suite 8/4 - 8/8 APH $154/nt


----------



## georgina

FoxC63 said:


> Happy to have an AP for Portofino but ...
> 
> What happened to RPR?  I looked regularly and never saw 2 Qn. bed being available.  Did I miss it?  June 11-16 .  I've seen King & Hospitality.  Does Universal hold back?



Most definitely yes they hold back/release more later and that is why many of us check daily for AP rates for months. Sometimes the initial AP rate I book goes down even more and I rebook that. Online I was unable to modify my reservation to the lower rate for the exact same room type and dates but I added a non-existent child to my reservation and then I could grab the lower rate. A bit crazy I know but I will do anything to avoid calling. I am usually booking Cabana Bay and I often see APH rates only on the more expensive rooms, eventually standard ones come out.

SCSabresfan had a different experience with modifying to AP rate than I did, perhaps they have changed their policy. Or maybe my aging memory is failing and I was trying to also switch resorts.


----------



## keishashadow

tmart4312 said:


> Long Time lurker, first time poster..... 8/2 to 8/4; booked Portofino Club 2Q $429 APH rate today (other room types available too, e.g., standard)   8/2 to 8/4;  split stay at Cabana Family suite 8/4 - 8/8 APH $154/nt


Welcome to the thread! If interested, please feel free to post your info in the other thread that is of a ‘just the facts’ type vs this one

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2020-onsite-hotel-date-rate-thread.3777289/


----------



## keishashadow

JIK i missed it here when I was away, in order to keep the thread up to date, have we seen any APH rates past the reported 10/20?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Yes, they're available through the night of 10/31.

But not seeing the deluxes that far out yet.


----------



## keishashadow

CAPSLOCK said:


> Yes, they're available through the night of 10/31.
> 
> But not seeing the deluxes that far out yet.


Ok, thanks, page one updated


----------



## DurangoJim

Just got $500 off for our stay at HRH in July!


----------



## ktate82

Just booked a one bedroom at Portofino for July!  $700 all in for the six of us.  We were wanting to try Hard Rock, but I would rather have the savings (plus Portofino is my fav!).


----------



## SCSabresfan

georgina said:


> Most definitely yes they hold back/release more later and that is why many of us check daily for AP rates for months. Sometimes the initial AP rate I book goes down even more and I rebook that. Online I was unable to modify my reservation to the lower rate for the exact same room type and dates but I added a non-existent child to my reservation and then I could grab the lower rate. A bit crazy I know but I will do anything to avoid calling. I am usually booking Cabana Bay and I often see APH rates only on the more expensive rooms, eventually standard ones come out.
> 
> SCSabresfan had a different experience with modifying to AP rate than I did, perhaps they have changed their policy. Or maybe my aging memory is failing and I was trying to also switch resorts.


It also depends very much on the mood of the person you talk to when trying to change rates. If they have had a long day of people complaining or yelling at them, it could definitely put them in a bad, uncooperative mood. I always try to be nice and cheerful to them as I can only imagine that the majority of callers are calling to complain. I have had several thank me for taking the time to ask them how they are doing. Little things go a long way. It's possible I just got very fortunate and caught the right people on the right day.


----------



## lynnfitz

DisneyFix-are you going the beginning of August? I have a King suite booked starting August 9th, looks like the AP rate isn't available yet for that date-Getting close...but not close enough, lol!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

lynnfitz said:


> DisneyFix-are you going the beginning of August? I have a King suite booked starting August 9th, looks like the AP rate isn't available yet for that date-Getting close...but not close enough, lol!



Yes we are going Aug 2-9. Best of luck!


----------



## Polyonmymind

I wasn't planning on any type of spring break trip, ours falls the week before Easter this year.. but saw a rate of $286 at RP Garden 2 Queen for a Sunday to Wednesday (3/29-4/1). Rate was up for about a week.  Kept telling myself to book it, reasoning to myself that we could catch the end of MG, also get the March/April AP pins.   Saw it again yesterday morning, told myself just DO IT!!  Welp got busy at work, went home to book the room and it was gone.    Ugh..    

However, there was an AP rate of $314 at HR for the same dates, Garden View 2 Queens.   Not as low as that RP rate but still a good deal for the HR so I booked the room to make myself feel better for letting that RP room get away from me...    Never stayed at HR so this will be a new adventure and I'm pretty happy about it!  I guess I'm getting addicted as this is now 3 trips I have on the books for this year.  AP really does pay off!


----------



## andieb0602

Just checked and my rate for CBBR in early May has gone down by $10/night.  I found that if I changed to a different room category (exterior entry family suite), saved the change, and then went back to the original room category (interior entry family suite) I could change to the lower rate without having to call.  From what I remember of the rates it looks like only CBBR and Endless Summer have gone down.  Aventura, SF and the deluxe resorts still have the same rates (as far as I remember).


----------



## FoxC63

Just re-booked Portofino had Bay View now have Garden View 6/11 - 6/16 $1659.38 and saved $225


----------



## georgina

Saw a small drop in my May rate at CBBR also, from my email rate special of $116.35 to APH rate $114. For 3 nights it's only $8 total, so I haven't bothered to change. Hoping it will drop more. (Hoping I can still go in May!)


----------



## poohbear8

My CBBR rate also dropped from $124 to $114 a night today for April 19-24.

EDITED: is it normal for the deposit to not be correct now? I paid $139.50 deposit for the $124 a night price. It now shows the deposit is $128.25, so I am missing $11. I called and asked about it and they said they are able to see the change and it will balance out when I check in. When I went in the Fall, I also was able to get a better rate, but then the deposit amount stayed the same.


----------



## SPAM

Thanks for the tip I rebooked my Cabana Bay trip May 19-25 and was able to save $70!


----------



## LoryBeth77

poohbear8 said:


> My CBBR rate also dropped from $124 to $114 a night today for April 19-24.
> 
> EDITED: is it normal for the deposit to not be correct now? I paid $139.50 deposit for the $124 a night price. It now shows the deposit is $128.25, so I am missing $11. I called and asked about it and they said they are able to see the change and it will balance out when I check in. When I went in the Fall, I also was able to get a better rate, but then the deposit amount stayed the same.



It doesn't matter what the deposit shows. They still keep track of what you paid. I always try to pay off my stay before my arrival date and the deposit still shows the same thing.


----------



## KMc Charlotte

I didn't realize that APH rates could go lower.  I followed the advice of others and bookmarked my dates.  The APH rates dropped a little for the same room that I booked.  I was able to change the reservation over the phone


----------



## S@r@

Booked Aventura for 2 nights from 9/16 (HHN) and APH rate was $89. FYI it was the same for CBBR and $79 for the two Endless Summer Resorts.


----------



## peanut520

Is it worth saving $400 over 3 nights to move from pb club level to hard rock standard room that just opened for our dates?  it’s me, my bf and my dd11 for our first trip.


----------



## Suprachica79

peanut520 said:


> Is it worth saving $400 over 3 nights to move from pb club level to hard rock standard room that just opened for our dates?  it’s me, my bf and my dd11 for our first trip.



That’s sort of like comparing apples and potatoes. Pb club level is the best club level offered, where you get a deluxe room at PBH which is 490 sq ft. You get access to breakfast with hot options, afternoon snacks and evening options that include a hot meal and crudités, beer and wine in addition to a dessert hour. An HRH standard room is considerably smaller accommodation and obviously no club level perks. It really depends how much time you plan to spend at the resort, and how often you plan to utilize the club lounge food offerings to decide if monetarily it is worth it to you. If you don’t plan to eat breakfast and dinner there, I’d say probably not worth it. It’s a great experience though.


----------



## peanut520

Suprachica79 said:


> That’s sort of like comparing apples and potatoes. Pb club level is the best club level offered, where you get a deluxe room at PBH which is 490 sq ft. You get access to breakfast with hot options, afternoon snacks and evening options that include a hot meal and crudités, beer and wine in addition to a dessert hour. An HRH standard room is considerably smaller accommodation and obviously no club level perks. It really depends how much time you plan to spend at the resort, and how often you plan to utilize the club lounge food offerings to decide if monetarily it is worth it to you. If you don’t plan to eat breakfast and dinner there, I’d say probably not worth it. It’s a great experience though.


thanks. I planned on breakfast in the club but I’m not sure if we would use it for anything else besides water and Diet Coke for my bf.


----------



## macraven

Look at thre menu and prices for food in the park, hotels and city walk

If you think the 3 of you are going to eat $135 of food per day by taking advantage of the club, then stay with PB for your 3 night stay

If you only plan to do the breakfast and water/soda, club would be a waste of money


----------



## SCSabresfan

So glad I keep checking the APH rates! My Dockside dates in May went from 109 to 99. Saved $30 for 3 nights. Made a quick call and the operator was very pleasant to deal with. Had the lower rates added to my reservation in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## hhoope01

peanut520 said:


> Is it worth saving $400 over 3 nights to move from pb club level to hard rock standard room that just opened for our dates?  it’s me, my bf and my dd11 for our first trip.


Before I answer, I have to admit that I really like the PBH club lounge and the size of their Deluxe rooms.  As mentioned earlier, the rooms will be noticeably larger with a Deluxe room at PBH and you might be able to snag a true balcony room.  (The only balcony rooms onsite at Universal are a few Deluxe rooms at PBH.  So no guarantees on getting one, but arriving early and asking for one helps.)  

With that out of the way, given this is your first trip, I would agree with trying to eat dinner out in Citywalk or some of the hotel restaurants.  It is a great part of the on-site experience at Universal and shouldn't be missed.  If you were a regular with a few trips under your belt, then maybe trying to get dinner in the club lounge would be a good option as sometimes it could save money or at least be fairly cost neutral (i.e. family of 5 eating most of their meals in the lounge and grabbing snacks from the lounge as well) .   So I'd recommend going with the standard room at HRH for your first trip and try to experience as much of Universal as you can and use that $400 there rather than the club lounge.


----------



## peanut520

hhoope01 said:


> Before I answer, ...


That is what I was thinking and I just saw dates for RP standard 2 queens opened up too and it would be closer to a $450 saving.  That is would pay for most of our food for the 3 days.  I guess folks are cancelling or moving their trips.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

AP rates for PB have dropped for July. Would you swap HRH for PB for a $50 saving?


----------



## hhoope01

Everyone's preferences are different, so what influence's you most may be different than others.  But here some of my thoughts:  Unless your staying in a HRH 2-Queen Deluxe (500 sqft) or a suite room, the rooms at PBR will be noticeably larger and roomier.  Also, PBR is the most "upscale" of the On-site hotels and it has 3 different pools to choose from.    While HRH is closer to the parks than PBR, it isn't that much closer, your talking about an extra 1 or 2 minute ride on the water taxi.  So it isn't a significant difference.

For me, I'd go with PBR even if it were $50 more than HRH.  So any time it is less than HRH, it wouldn't take me a second to decide.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

hhoope01 said:


> Everyone's preferences are different, so what influence's you most may be different than others.  But here some of my thoughts:  Unless your staying in a HRH 2-Queen Deluxe (500 sqft) or a suite room, the rooms at PBR will be noticeably larger and roomier.  Also, PBR is the most "upscale" of the On-site hotels and it has 3 different pools to choose from.    While HRH is closer to the parks than PBR, it isn't that much closer, your talking about an extra 1 or 2 minute ride on the water taxi.  So it isn't a significant difference.
> 
> For me, I'd go with PBR even if it were $50 more than HRH.  So any time it is less than HRH, it wouldn't take me a second to decide.


Thank you for this. I have listened and rebooked . The only thing causing me to hesitate is that I know my way around HRH.


----------



## momof2lilboys

I'm watching May 25-29th, at Hard Rock. Just noticed they added a regular queen room at Royal Pacific for $219 that's the cheapest i've seen for that week for a hotel with express. If my husband would be okay with switching thats what I would do lol. Staying at HRH was his only request as he likes how close it is. We've stayed at all three of the express hotels.


----------



## rlduvall

momof2lilboys said:


> I'm watching May 25-29th, at Hard Rock. Just noticed they added a regular queen room at Royal Pacific for $219 that's the cheapest i've seen for that week for a hotel with express. If my husband would be okay with switching thats what I would do lol. *Staying at HRH was his only request as he likes how close it is.*



Don't you just hate when they _finally_ decide to interject their opinion into the vacation we are putting together and it messes us up?  Gotta love 'em.


----------



## richkaryn

So an AP discount for my dates next week became available. I currently have a package that includes room, APs, and Superstar shuttle to/from airport/resort.  The current room portion of package was $1500. This would have made the room $992. So I called to have it changed. She basically told me: 
1. Because it was a package she couldn't cancel and rebook and had to "Change the package" and said the AP package included breakfast at Leaky Cauldron and a photo shoot package along with keepsake luggage tags (essentially that is the Harry Potter Package).  
 2. I HAD TO go to park and get AP before I could even check in.  

Since I was going to hotel on shuttle I didn't want to mess with all that hassle prior to checking in, but said "Well, I'll just figure it out" (Thinking in my mind I'd ask at hotel desk to make sure she wasn't full of it.)   But she gave me total of new package and it was only going to save me $100 (basically I'd be paying most of the difference in hotel for all those extras I didn't want).    Nope, forget that. I pay the extra $100, and keep my park time by not having to do the photo shoot thing and a late breakfast.


----------



## peanut520

peanut520 said:


> That is what I was thinking and I just saw dates for RP standard 2 queens opened up too and it would be closer to a $450 saving.


I did rebook at RP as both my dd and bf liked the look of the resort the best, but I will not be saving much from PB club level since I decided to surprise the crew with a king suite which is still $60/night less than PB club level deluxe.  I figured I will order groceries for $50-100 and still be even with my previous res with a bigger room and the ability to give my dd11 some privacy.  There are a lots of room categories opening up!  

Can anyone confirm that the coffee for the kurig machine are not an extra charge (I saw a video showing a $4 charge for them) or should I bring my own?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

peanut520 said:


> I did rebook at RP as both my dd and bf liked the look of the resort the best, but I will not be saving much from PB club level since I decided to surprise the crew with a king suite which is still $60/night less than PB club level deluxe.  I figured I will order groceries for $50-100 and still be even with my previous res with a bigger room and the ability to give my dd11 some privacy.  There are a lots of room categories opening up!
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the coffee for the kurig machine are not an extra charge (I saw a video showing a $4 charge for them) or should I bring my own?



I’ve never paid for coffee provided in the room......


----------



## georgina

poohbear8 said:


> My CBBR rate also dropped from $124 to $114 a night today for April 19-24.
> 
> EDITED: is it normal for the deposit to not be correct now? I paid $139.50 deposit for the $124 a night price. It now shows the deposit is $128.25, so I am missing $11. I called and asked about it and they said they are able to see the change and it will balance out when I check in. When I went in the Fall, I also was able to get a better rate, but then the deposit amount stayed the same.


Check your email. I got a 40% offer for CBBR and aventura today which is lower than my current rate.


----------



## LoryBeth77

georgina said:


> Check your email. I got a 40% offer for CBBR and aventura today which is lower than my current rate.


 

I received the email offer also but unfortunately the rate is still higher then Aph rates. I'm curious if the Aph rates will go down now


----------



## angryduck71

Royal Pacific AP rate just went down for end of May.


----------



## LoryBeth77

angryduck71 said:


> Royal Pacific AP rate just went down for end of May.


Do you call in and have them adjust the rate?


----------



## TNKim

Is there any chance Royal Pacific wouldn't honor the AP rate if you book the AP rate without having an actual AP in hand?  I plan to buy the 2 day park-to-park ticket + 2 free days for all 4 of us, then upgrade one ticket to a seasonal AP once we arrive.  Or would it be better to just order 1 seasonal AP pass online when booking the AP rate, and add 3 2-day park-to park tickets?  I would still have to activate the AP upon arrival, so would Royal Pacific still honor the AP rate?  Changing our booking to the AP rate would save about $375.


----------



## poohbear8

georgina said:


> Check your email. I got a 40% offer for CBBR and aventura today which is lower than my current rate.


I don't get any emails from them...guess I need to sign up for them. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Suprachica79

TNKim said:


> Is there any chance Royal Pacific wouldn't honor the AP rate if you book the AP rate without having an actual AP in hand?  I plan to buy the 2 day park-to-park ticket + 2 free days for all 4 of us, then upgrade one ticket to a seasonal AP once we arrive.  Or would it be better to just order 1 seasonal AP pass online when booking the AP rate, and add 3 2-day park-to park tickets?  I would still have to activate the AP upon arrival, so would Royal Pacific still honor the AP rate?  Changing our booking to the AP rate would save about $375.



Not a chance - they require you to show them your AP prior to check-out, not check in.


----------



## TNKim

Suprachica79 said:


> Not a chance - they require you to show them your AP prior to check-out, not check in.



 So would it be better to buy all 4 park to park tickets online when I book the AP rate for the resort, then upgrade 1 ticket to a seasonal AP when we get there, or would it be better to just go ahead and order 1 seasonal AP pass online with the 3 2-day park-to park tickets? Then I would just activate the AP upon arrival vs. upgrading to the AP. Or does it even matter?


----------



## angryduck71

LoryBeth77 said:


> Do you call in and have them adjust the rate?


You can.  I just canceled online and then rebooked.


----------



## Suprachica79

TNKim said:


> So would it be better to buy all 4 park to park tickets online when I book the AP rate for the resort, then upgrade 1 ticket to a seasonal AP when we get there, or would it be better to just go ahead and order 1 seasonal AP pass online with the 3 2-day park-to park tickets? Then I would just activate the AP upon arrival vs. upgrading to the AP. Or does it even matter?



It honestly doesn’t matter. You can do all the ticket stuff right at the hotel so whether you buy what you need from the onset or upgrade at the hotel/park doesn’t matter because you have to go to the desk to get your physical tickets anyways. If it were me, I would just buy what I want from the get-go and pick them up at the hotel.


----------



## macraven

You can book a room w/AP discount
But you are asked to see the AP day before you check out to hold that booked rate

Your room rate will be changed to present rate costs if no ap


----------



## MamaKate

angryduck71 said:


> Royal Pacific AP rate just went down for end of May.



I booked with the lower RPR rate but still kept my PBH reservation because I can't decide...  Before when PBH was less it was a no brainer because we love this hotel.  We also love RPR but just prefer the amenities at PBH a little more.  But do I enjoy them enough to spend $113 more??? It's only about $28 per night more for PBH but the saver in me is conflicted...


----------



## angryduck71

MamaKate said:


> I booked with the lower RPR rate but still kept my PBH reservation because I can't decide...  Before when PBH was less it was a no brainer because we love this hotel.  We also love RPR but just prefer the amenities at PBH a little more.  But do I enjoy them enough to spend $113 more??? It's only about $28 per night more for PBH but the saver in me is conflicted...


I have never stayed at PBH and wanted to. My kid could care less. He honestly would rather be closer to the parks. So, saved $200 for my trip.


----------



## lynnfitz

I have a question...I use to be able to have the option on the Universal sight when looking at the hotels to put in the code (APH), now the sight changed and I don't seem to see that option-would it come up automatically (the aph rates) for my dates?? Just want to make sure I'm not  missing it-we're going Aug 9-14th at RP and booked in a King suite as of now-Thanks!!


----------



## LoryBeth77

lynnfitz said:


> I have a question...I use to be able to have the option on the Universal sight when looking at the hotels to put in the code (APH), now the sight changed and I don't seem to see that option-would it come up automatically (the aph rates) for my dates?? Just want to make sure I'm not  missing it-we're going Aug 9-14th at RP and booked in a King suite as of now-Thanks!!


Use the link on the first page of this thread and it will automatically take you to the Aph rates if they are available


----------



## Foxfiregrrl

My husband was determined to stay in a King suite at RP and we are going May 25-29th.  Previously I was getting AP discounts on other room types but not the King Suite.  Just checked and was able to save us $50 a night on a King suite.  Yay!!    It definitely pays to keep checking.


----------



## Lindsay Smith

MamaKate said:


> I booked with the lower RPR rate but still kept my PBH reservation because I can't decide...  Before when PBH was less it was a no brainer because we love this hotel.  We also love RPR but just prefer the amenities at PBH a little more.  But do I enjoy them enough to spend $113 more??? It's only about $28 per night more for PBH but the saver in me is conflicted...



I am in this same dilemma! We are going end of May and would save the same amount if we switched back to RPR. I think i'll just wait and see if rates go even lower. Seems unlikely but you never know!


----------



## patster734

Lindsay Smith said:


> I am in this same dilemma! We are going end of May and would save the same amount if we switched back to RPR. I think i'll just wait and see if rates go even lower. Seems unlikely but you never know!



That is what we are doing too.  We have a Bay View Room at the PBH over Memorial Weekend, and if we switched to a Standard Room at RPH, we would save about $70 per night.  But we have never had a Bay View Room, so I want to keep it at this point.


----------



## lynnfitz

Thanks LoryBeth!


----------



## TotallyTink

An AP rate for a standard 2 Queen at RPR at the end of June is now available for my dates! I saved $437 for my 4 night stay. The rate is $289 per night.


----------



## Jenny412

TotallyTink said:


> An AP rate for a standard 2 Queen at RPR at the end of June is now available for my dates! I saved $437 for my 4 night stay. The rate is $289 per night.


I saw this also but for my time the difference between Portofino and Royal Pacific's only $10 a night. I can't decide if I should switch To Royal Pacific.


----------



## georgina

RPR is now available for my May dates for $219, tempting, but I'm going to just stick with CBBR.


----------



## CheriePenguin

WooHoo!  AP rates finally extended to our entire week in June for the Club level 2Q room we booked at RPR!
  Original was SMSM - 7nts - avg 446/nt  ($3512)
  New AP rate is - 7 nts - avg 416/nt ($3277)
Keeping fingers crossed that we can take the trip.


----------



## nkereina

Generally speaking, are APH rates usually available in late October during the height of HHN season? I realize this year may be different with everything going on, but just trying to gauge past experience.


----------



## MikeNamez

nkereina said:


> Generally speaking, are APH rates usually available in late October during the height of HHN season? I realize this year may be different with everything going on, but just trying to gauge past experience.



Yes they are, already have this years booked with an APH rate. Oct 9-12 @ Adventura.


----------



## macraven

I don’t expect the aph rates for the premier hotels to be released until another month or two.


----------



## Lindsay Smith

I booked Cabana Bay Sept 14-18 for $89/night. Premier hotels don't have AP rates up yet. Might upgrade if its a good price once released.


----------



## andieb0602

Booked an APH rate for Portofino in late July for 4 nights at $294/night despite swearing I would never go to Florida in the summer again.  No APH rates for yet for our December trip but I went ahead and booked Royal Pacific club level for $287/night with the Be a Savvy Traveler rate.  We've never stayed club level before and figured our 20th anniversary justified the splurge.


----------



## Jamie Sinkula

I am a new AP, how far in advance do the AP rates usually come out for the Express Pass hotels? We're looking to go in December to from our recently rescheduled trip in March. Wondering how long I have to wait to book my hotel!


----------



## macraven

The premier hotels gives all guests the free unlimited  express pass
RP
HR
PB


----------



## cfoxga

Jamie Sinkula said:


> I am a new AP, how far in advance do the AP rates usually come out for the Express Pass hotels? We're looking to go in December to from our recently rescheduled trip in March. Wondering how long I have to wait to book my hotel!


I'm sure it depends on the time of year, but it has been around 2 months for our previous trips...


----------



## lynnfitz

I have in my vacation notes, that AP came out in April 2 years ago for August. Nothing at RP yet for our dates of Aug 9-14th, we're booked in a King suite with a rate of $388.


----------



## lilkimmyk

lynnfitz said:


> I have in my vacation notes, that AP came out in April 2 years ago for August. Nothing at RP yet for our dates of Aug 9-14th, we're booked in a King suite with a rate of $388.



I've been keeping an eye out for those same dates and actually the room rates have come down in recent weeks.  I was able to rebook and save on the Be a Savvy Traveler rate.  
I just looked quickly again and an RP King Suite is showing at $348 before taxes.  Maybe you can rebook to save until then?


----------



## keishashadow

nkereina said:


> Generally speaking, are APH rates usually available in late October during the height of HHN season? I realize this year may be different with everything going on, but just trying to gauge past experience.


Depends on which resorts, will see more for the non FOTL properties. I haven’t snagged any for the deluxe during late Sept/early Oct for a few years but that includes weekend dates.  Weekdays without HHN nights  seem to definitely have them available 


Jamie Sinkula said:


> I am a new AP, how far in advance do the AP rates usually come out for the Express Pass hotels? We're looking to go in December to from our recently rescheduled trip in March. Wondering how long I have to wait to book my hotel!


Things are likely going to be much different this year due to the CV19 closures

Many of us would be pricing & deals will be prevalent, same as seen after 9-11.  Jury is out but I sure wouldn’t be looking at any non refundable rates thru the 3rd party bookers.

That said, might want to find the sticky for 2019 date & rate thread & look to get an idea when they rolled out last year.


----------



## lynnfitz

Hi, just checked,our king suite is still at $388-we have 3 adults in the room, I'm thinking that might be the difference in price compared to the $348.  Thanks for the heads up though! I keep checking!


----------



## keishashadow

lynnfitz said:


> Hi, just checked,our king suite is still at $388-we have 3 adults in the room, I'm thinking that might be the difference in price compared to the $348.  Thanks for the heads up though! I keep checking!


I had to look, yes it’s now $40 pp extra adult per night

Ouch, strikes me as an industry high surcharge


----------



## stlrod

AP rates now available through October at the 3 EP resorts.


----------



## macraven

I was hoping for better rates with the aph
I booked my room months ago with ST rate so I could lock in my stay.

If I switch to that aph rate, it’s less than a $40 savings for me on a ten night booking.

But for those that been waiting for this release, hope you can lock in your room and start planning your trip!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy dance, my rates dropped substantially...enough to add on another weekend day & still save $2.59

That hasn’t happened in, well, forever.


----------



## lynnfitz

My rate for RP king suite dropped as well! from $388 to $364, I also look at this as a positive sign, that the resorts will be open in August!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Yay! This is what I've been waiting for ! Now, off to pick our week....


----------



## lynnfitz

Quick question-I don't have my original reservation with me (at work now)-what's the best way to cancel the first reservation, without calling-do you log in somewhere? sorry if this has been asked before!


----------



## Polyonmymind

SWEET!!   I dropped down a category at HR in October and saved over $500 for the entire stay!!


----------



## Artygal90

stlrod said:


> AP rates now available through October at the 3 EP resorts.


Yay! I just got $269 for a 2-queen garden view at PBH for the night of August 22, down from $414 (!) rack rate for the same room and date. I've been stalking the website and I'm so excited to finally be able to rebook the last night of my makeup birthday trip (already snagged Sapphire Falls for the 20th-22nd).


----------



## keishashadow

lynnfitz said:


> Quick question-I don't have my original reservation with me (at work now)-what's the best way to cancel the first reservation, without calling-do you log in somewhere? sorry if this has been asked before!


I usually just modify & use the same DP if staying at same property

they should be able to pull up ur res via ur personal info


----------



## SCSabresfan

lynnfitz said:


> Quick question-I don't have my original reservation with me (at work now)-what's the best way to cancel the first reservation, without calling-do you log in somewhere? sorry if this has been asked before!


If you have the email with your reservation number, you can make changes via the link in the email. There should be a dropdown box for the annual pass rates if one is available for your dates. I think this might only work if keeping the same room style.


----------



## jenjersnap

I saved $250 changing from RPR water view ST rate to HRH garden view AP rate. I am a little sad because I love RPR but I was outvoted by my tween/teens in favor of larger rooms and proximity to Voodoo Donuts.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

SCSabresfan said:


> If you have the email with your reservation number, you can make changes via the link in the email. There should be a dropdown box for the annual pass rates if one is available for your dates. I think this might only work if keeping the same room style.


I tried this but it told me that the APH rate wasn’t available (I was looking between 17 and 31 October) but when I checked the APH link there were APH rates available for every night, so I ended up rebooking and then cancelling.


----------



## lynnfitz

thanks-when I went to make the new reservation, I saw where you could cancel. Saved $105 for the 5 night stay! Figured that helps offset the parking cost at RP!


----------



## keishashadow

SCSabresfan said:


> If you have the email with your reservation number, you can make changes via the link in the email. There should be a dropdown box for the annual pass rates if one is available for your dates. I think this might only work if keeping the same room style.


I’ve cancelled from the email but had no idea you could make changes to dates of existing reservation


----------



## mcdaniel2903

Just changed my reservation from RP to PB using ap rate and saved 800 on 5 night stay. I have never stayed at RP and was looking forward to it but could not pass up that much savings. AP is the way to go for sure. Staying in october for HHN. Hope it is still a go then.


----------



## Lindsay Smith

It looks like more premier hotels now have AP discounts. Just checked for August 31 - Sept 4, and Royal Pacific is only $189/night. Total trip with tax for Mon-Fri is only $850! It's very tempting to upgrade from Cabana Bay. We will wait and see..

Edit: Oh, looks like this was discovered yesterday by others


----------



## keishashadow

Lindsay Smith said:


> It looks like more premier hotels now have AP discounts. Just checked for August 31 - Sept 4, and Royal Pacific is only $189/night. Total trip with tax for Mon-Fri is only $850! It's very tempting to upgrade from Cabana Bay. We will wait and see..
> 
> Edit: Oh, looks like this was discovered yesterday by others


Lol aways good to share

I checked dates early in August yesterday AM. The deluxes dropped to under $200+ a night, probably will go lower IMO

I cancelled our DVC room on our points for that week, just didn’t want to lose them if the parks not open. Had priced out values there for the week.  The standard room ones started out via current promo to approx $130 a night. 

i will be booking a split trip  even though i’ll Have to buy park tix for the GD at U vs her just using her WDW APH>


----------



## imprint

I booked our early October stay a few months ago.  The price dropped a couple of weeks ago, so I rebooked.  Today I rebooked again this time using the APH rate.   A few hours later, it dropped a few more dollars.  I'll wait to see if it drops more before rebooking a third time.  BTW, I just call and give them my reservation number.  They confirm my name and email address, then they just adjust the rate.  I get a new email with the same confirmation number but a new rate.  I've saved about $300 for the week so far, but I'll keep checking for lower rates.


----------



## cfoxga

imprint said:


> I booked our early October stay a few months ago.  The price dropped a couple of weeks ago, so I rebooked.  Today I rebooked again this time using the APH rate.   A few hours later, it dropped a few more dollars.  I'll wait to see if it drops more before rebooking a third time.  BTW, I just call and give them my reservation number.  They confirm my name and email address, then they just adjust the rate.  I get a new email with the same confirmation number but a new rate.  I've saved about $300 for the week so far, but I'll keep checking for lower rates.


Are you sure the actual prices dropped for a given room type?  The only time I've actually seen a room price drop is when APH rate become available or a cheaper room type opens up...


----------



## macraven

True but Loews is trying to fill the rooms as many peeps are not sure how safe they will be with the covid virus issues.

I am impressed that atricks is getting good deals for his booking.
That time period around/near Columbus Day period usually has higher rates.
Last few years the week prior to it had great rates.

I have had great success of scoring great values on the premier rooms before but not so much for this year
on my dates.

I win some and lose some this time around on my booking rates.
But still the possibility for rates change in the near future if bookings stay down.


----------



## keishashadow

cfoxga said:


> Are you sure the actual prices dropped for a given room type?  The only time I've actually seen a room price drop is when APH rate become available or a cheaper room type opens up...


For early Oct stay originally booked the ST rate.  It did drop approx $25 for a 3 day period a few weeks later...then the APH rate was released

Unless there is unprecedented demand (unlikely as too many folks are putting off travel this year), expect the rates to continue to drop. 

Could be we’d see more of a push towards bundling rooms with resort credits or ‘free’ add-ons (a dinner or reduced/free parking) vs bundling as a traditional ticket package.


----------



## cfoxga

keishashadow said:


> For early Oct stay originally booked the ST rate.  It did drop approx $25 for a 3 day period a few weeks later...then the APH rate was released
> 
> Unless there is unprecedented demand (unlikely as too many folks are putting off travel this year), expect the rates to continue to drop.
> 
> Could be we’d see more of a push towards bundling rooms with resort credits or ‘free’ add-ons (a dinner or reduced/free parking) vs bundling as a traditional ticket package.


With our kids in school, I am typically looking for holiday trips.  I'm sure those are always full, so there isn't much need for Loews to reduce rates further.  I have been looking at Oct 9-12 and the prices pretty much stayed the same until the APH rates came out (which I immediately booked!).  And they've held at that rate.  

It would make sense that the other times of they year, Loews might need to change prices around to try and fill up the hotels.  And things are definitely in unprecedented territory with the virus...


----------



## macraven

That time period is when crowds come in due to HHN being held.
Columbus Day weekend has always been packed in past years.
I can understand why hotel rates are low this year for that period as they want to raise hhn numbers up


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> That time period is when crowds come in due to HHN being held.
> Columbus Day weekend has always been packed in past years.
> I can understand why hotel rates are low this year for that period as they want to raise hhn numbers up


Exactly!  They obviously don’t have the number of rooms currently booked or they’d have never released APH rates for the HHN weekends.  That weekend of Columbus Day for the EP properties usually has a 3 day minimum as the date gets closer.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Just booked at PBH for Aug 16-21, 2020 - splurged on Bay View  (2 Queen)  - APH rate $264/night ($297 w/tax.)
Aaaah, the joy of finally having a Universal resort ressie on the books again !


----------



## kimili8

I’m nervous to rebook with the APR. Right now we are booked in a deluxe 2Q at HRH. We all have regular park tickets but was planning on upgrading to AP if I found a good rate. With the new APH rate we would save about $100/night (!) for our trip in August, BUT would need to downgrade to a standard 2Q with rollaway. Here‘s were my concerns lie: DH is concerned about getting the smaller room as there are 5 of us. Kids are all grown now, so that’s more of a squeeze in a regular size room. We have stayed in the deluxe before and love the extra room and fold out couch. The First half of our trip we will be in Disney for 5 days, so we were planing on a more relaxing second half ergo more time spent in the resort/room. Do they ever release discounts for the deluxe rooms? My biggest concern though is the AP itself. Do you think there might be a possibility of additional blackout Dates for APs due to social distancing and reduced capacity in the parks?


----------



## Tiggr88

Can you check the APH rates without having a current AP?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Tiggr88 said:


> Can you check the APH rates without having a current AP?



Yep!

Use this link: Loews Royal Pacific Resort 

It says Royal Pacific but disregard that - you can see all on-site hotels once you enter your dates.


----------



## Tiggr88

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Yep!
> 
> Use this link: Loews Royal Pacific Resort
> 
> It says Royal Pacific but disregard that - you can see all on-site hotels once you enter your dates.


Thanks!


----------



## macraven

kimili8 said:


> I’m nervous to rebook with the APR. Right now we are booked in a deluxe 2Q at HRH. We all have regular park tickets but was planning on upgrading to AP if I found a good rate. With the new APH rate we would save about $100/night (!) for our trip in August, BUT would need to downgrade to a standard 2Q with rollaway. Here‘s were my concerns lie: DH is concerned about getting the smaller room as there are 5 of us. Kids are all grown now, so that’s more of a squeeze in a regular size room. We have stayed in the deluxe before and love the extra room and fold out couch. The First half of our trip we will be in Disney for 5 days, so we were planing on a more relaxing second half ergo more time spent in the resort/room. Do they ever release discounts for the deluxe rooms? My biggest concern though is the AP itself. Do you think there might be a possibility of additional blackout Dates for APs due to social distancing and reduced capacity in the parks?


If all the kids are 18 and over, you will be hit with the surcharge for all of them.

Ask yourself, do you want to save money or splurge for the larger room.
$40 per person surcharge over the 2 adults ( you and spouse) adds up per night.

If most of your time will be spent in the parks or city walk and only in the room to sleep, standard room
might work ok.


----------



## kimili8

macraven said:


> Ask yourself, do you want to save money or splurge for the larger room.
> $40 per person surcharge over the 2 adults ( you and spouse) adds up per night.


The $100 savings is including the surcharge for the extra adults in the room and the cost of the rollaway. So it’s really a significant savings for the downgrade  
I guess I’m most concerned with the thought that there might be blackout dates On the AP bc of social distancing. 
Are you allowed to make more than one reservation for the same dates?


----------



## hhoope01

Sure you can make more than one reservation, but you will need to put a separate deposit on each reservation you make.


----------



## kimili8

hhoope01 said:


> Sure you can make more than one reservation, but you will need to put a separate deposit on each reservation you make.


TY! 
I think that may be my plan then!


----------



## imprint

cfoxga said:


> Are you sure the actual prices dropped for a given room type?  The only time I've actually seen a room price drop is when APH rate become available or a cheaper room type opens up...



I originally booked a pool view, since it was the cheapest.  I rebooked a standard room when it became the cheapest.  My second rebook was for APH rate in a garden view which was an upgrade.  Based on the amount of time we spend in the room vs. time in the parks and City Walk, the view doesn't matter to me; but, the APH was an upgraded room at a cheaper rate.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

It looks as though a lot of APH rates have disappeared (July and October) and there is a new warning on the hotel reservations site.


----------



## kimili8

Finally got my deluxe 2 queen AP rate- saving about $200! Very grateful to this thread and tips to check the booking site daily- perseverance pays off


----------



## Erica Ladd

kimili8 said:


> Finally got my deluxe 2 queen AP rate- saving about $200! Very grateful to this thread and tips to check the booking site daily- perseverance pays off



What are your dates?


----------



## kimili8

Erica Ladd said:


> What are your dates?


8/12-16


----------



## FoxC63

Just popping in to say AP discounts are available for October at RP.  Did not check other resorts.

Also does Universal send an email to renew AP pass at a discount?  We received one from Disney but not USO.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Looked at HRH in September with AP discount and they had some really good rates. And if you purchase an AP through September 2020 they are extending them an additional 3 months. Looks like Universal will be getting our money this fall and winter....


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> Also does Universal send an email to renew AP pass at a discount?  We received one from Disney but not USO.



Yes. 
UO will send out an email to renew your ap.


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> Yes.
> UO will send out an email to renew your ap.



Thank you.
Maybe since they added additional time to the expiration date, it's too early for the notice.  We did receive a few AP Updates including the By Invitation Only for AP holders reopening but nothing about renewing.


----------



## Bethany10

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you.
> Maybe since they added additional time to the expiration date, it's too early for the notice. We did receive a few AP Updates including the By Invitation Only for AP holders reopening but nothing about renewing.



we're in the same boat. Our original renewal date is next week, but with the closure it's been extended. I keep waiting for an email as we have a return trip planned and I'd like to be sure to renew at a discounted rate.


----------



## FoxC63

Bethany10 said:


> we're in the same boat. Our original renewal date is next week, but with the closure it's been extended. I keep waiting for an email as we have a return trip planned and I'd like to be sure to renew at a discounted rate.



Oh, did you see this thread:   Annual Pass Expiration Date Validation
@tony67 recommends "The only way to get the correct date is to email or call customer service."


----------



## Bethany10

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, did you see this thread: Annual Pass Expiration Date Validation
> @tony67 recommends "The only way to get the correct date is to email or call customer service."



I did not. I'll give it a couple of days to calm down and then call them. Thanks!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Bethany10 said:


> I did not. I'll give it a couple of days to calm down and then call them. Thanks!


You can use the chat function on the UOR app. They checked mine and came back with a date immediately.


----------



## MIChessGuy

As a former AP holder from days of yore (when the preferred cost less than $200), I never got around to utilizing the hotel discount.  The value wasn't really there for me as a solo; I tended to just buy the 2-park EP outright.  But I just decided to grab one night, Aug 17, at RPR since it was $199 pre-tax.  Including the parking and the tax, they will get me for about $255, but two days of even the basic EP is already over $200 if I understood their calendar correctly.  If business isn't to their liking, I suppose it could even go lower so I'll need to keep an eye on it.

But only for one night--then it's back to the two-star offsite where I belong.


----------



## Lindsay Smith

Universal is currently offering 3 months free on new AP purchases!


----------



## Erica Ladd

Lindsay Smith said:


> Universal is currently offering 3 months free on new AP purchases!



Through September 30th!!!!


----------



## poohj80

Lindsay Smith said:


> Universal is currently offering 3 months free on new AP purchases!


We just purchased APs when we were there last week and were not given the 3 months free.  Sent an e-mail to customer service but no response.  Tried the chat in the app and they couldn't help me so I have to call.

UPDATE:  They extended them 3 months, but when I look in the app it still has the original expiration date.  I'll give it a couple of days.


----------



## BrerMama

Just FYI, Seasonal and Power passes are no longer blocked during July 2020. So if you're going next month, it may make sense to get a seasonal pass just for the hotel discount.


----------



## KNJWDW

We recently decided to scrap our Discovery Cove trip and go to Universal instead this August.  We are Disney veterans, but brand new to Universal.  Last week, I booked a week at Portofino w/tickets for my family of 4.  Today, I discovered the APH for the resorts.  This almost sounds too good to be true, so I need someone to confirm what I am coming up with.  It looks like I could purchase seasonal annual passes for all 4 of us and stay at PBH for over $400 less than the package I booked for the week.  I see there are some blackout dates, but those don't interfere with our plans.  Am I missing something - is there a catch?


----------



## soniam

KNJWDW said:


> We recently decided to scrap our Discovery Cove trip and go to Universal instead this August.  We are Disney veterans, but brand new to Universal.  Last week, I booked a week at Portofino w/tickets for my family of 4.  Today, I discovered the APH for the resorts.  This almost sounds too good to be true, so I need someone to confirm what I am coming up with.  It looks like I could purchase seasonal annual passes for all 4 of us and stay at PBH for over $400 less than the package I booked for the week.  I see there are some blackout dates, but those don't interfere with our plans.  Am I missing something - is there a catch?



You could also just purchase 1 AP. You don't have to have an AP for everyone in the room. If tickets are cheaper, then just get 1 AP. It's not a scam or joke. It's real, and it's awesome! The only problem with UO AP rates is that they can come pretty late. However, you don't need an AP to see the discounts once they are released. So, you can reserve the room at the AP rate wait to the last minute to buy your AP. You could buy it when you arrive.


----------



## poohj80

We found something similar last week.  We were going to buy the Buy 2 Get 2 days free passes but found the Seasonal Passes were just a little bit more and then saved enough on the hotel to almost pay for the APs.


----------



## KNJWDW

soniam said:


> You could also just purchase 1 AP. You don't have to have an AP for everyone in the room. If tickets are cheaper, then just get 1 AP. It's not a scam or joke. It's real, and it's awesome! The only problem with UO AP rates is that they can come pretty late. However, you don't need an AP to see the discounts once they are released. So, you can reserve the room at the AP rate wait to the last minute to buy your AP. You could buy it when you arrive.


That's exactly what I was hoping I could do - book the room and wait to purchase the tickets.  Flexibility is key in the event we need to cancel.  Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## maxsmom

If you purchase a season pass and you stay at Royal Pacifica or Hard Rock do you still get early park entry and express pass? I see that those 2 things aren't included with the season pass. However, we are planning on staying at one of those 2 resorts. Thanks


----------



## soniam

maxsmom said:


> If you purchase a season pass and you stay at Royal Pacifica or Hard Rock do you still get early park entry and express pass? I see that those 2 things aren't included with the season pass. However, we are planning on staying at one of those 2 resorts. Thanks



Yes, the Early Entry and Express Pass are perks for staying at the 3 deluxes: Royal Pacific, Hard Rock, and Portofino. The premiere AP benefit is really for locals. The hotel perk is much better, because the EP is unlimited, all day, as many rides as you want.


----------



## macraven

Prior to covid-19, the seasonal ap had block out dates 
Restrictions have been lifted for this July.

I can not remember which month/s were effected but if you use the search button, and list... block out dates for seasonal ap.... threads will pop up

I’m not sure if that was your original question but taking a guess it was


----------



## S@r@

My APH rate for Aventura 9/15-18 dropped from $89 to $79. I know Endless Summer was $79 and is now $69. Not sure if the rest dropped, but they are: Cabana Bay $79, Sapphire Falls $114, Royal Pacific $189, Hard Rock $204, Portfino $224.


----------



## poohj80

My AP rate at Sapphire Falls the first week it was open was $154.


----------



## 1911

Looks like pass holder rates for all but the premiers have dropped 10 dollars a night for the end of july beginning of august. Just modified ours and saved almost 100 dollars.


----------



## poohj80

Ours for weekend of July 25th is same.


----------



## Erica Ladd

We have reservations with AP discounts for September. I’ll need to keep an eye out for drops in rates! I plan on buying AP for both DH and I and also fir all 3 kids (before 9/30/2020) to get the extra 3 months. The kids will gone with us in December and knowing we all have APs maybe they will be willing to come back with us since they will have 15 months to do so from December 2020.


----------



## poohj80

Has anyone heard when Portofino Bay is going to open up?  When I looked for AP rates for next month, Portofino isn't even listed.


----------



## hhoope01

You can start making reservations for PBR starting Aug. 1st.   So just based on that, I'd guess Aug. 1st would be the planned reopening day.


----------



## poohj80

hhoope01 said:


> You can start making reservations for PBR starting Aug. 1st.   So just based on that, I'd guess Aug. 1st would be the planned reopening day.


That's what I was worried about - I have a reservation during the last week of July and have not received any communications that they won't be open yet.

UPDATE:  I did call and was told the current proposed opening date is July 1st but they can't confirm it will really be open on that date.  She did say if the resort is not open at the time of my reservation, they will offer to move me.  I hope I get some input into where I am moved.


----------



## hhoope01

I would suggest calling to see what the status of your reservation is.  If the hotel isn't opened yet, they may be planning on moving you to either the HRH or RPR instead.  Or they may be planning on opening it a week or 2 earlier than they are taking new reservations.  That could help them work out start-up issues with maybe a smaller crowd.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

I have a reservation Julu 28-August 4 club level room. I can live without club level but really want the deluxe room since we are bring our 16 month old grandson. I think I will make another reservation at HRH Deluxe room and just wait and see which one to cancel since the cancellation fees are so generous right now


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Certain rates into Oct also dropped by $10. It's not consistent, but worth checking. Saved a little on SF in Oct.


----------



## macraven

No budge on price for RP first week of October 
It’s still the same as when I booked it


----------



## poohj80

macraven said:


> No budge on price for RP first week of October
> It’s still the same as when I booked it


HRH too.


----------



## AnOtHeRdIsNeYfReAk

Stupid question. Normally I'd like to pay for the room in full when I book, but since this whole trip is uncertain I'm only paying the deposit. Can I pay the balance before the trip, when I know we are definitely going? Or do I have to wait for them to process it when I check in?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

AnOtHeRdIsNeYfReAk said:


> Stupid question. Normally I'd like to pay for the room in full when I book, but since this whole trip is uncertain I'm only paying the deposit. Can I pay the balance before the trip, when I know we are definitely going? Or do I have to wait for them to process it when I check in?


I think one pays on check out. Why would one want to pay them earlier?


----------



## macraven

A deposit is required on all room bookings.

You pay a one nights charge to lock in this reservation.

When I check in the hotel, I pay the remainder up front.

Some may choose to have final charges set up to go through their cc the day they check out.

if you want charging privileges, you can set that up at the front desk.
Your cc will be used to clear your bill at check out date.

Anyone can set up paying for the trip prior to your arrival once you have booked.


----------



## AnOtHeRdIsNeYfReAk

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I think one pays on check out. Why would one want to pay them earlier?


 
It makes me feel better to pay as much as I can ahead of time. It's why I like the dining plans. I prefer that feeling of knowing everything is paid for and I only have to pay for souvenirs when I go. It's also easier to stay on a budget and not spend too much extra $$. Also I never charge anything to our room, so no worries about that.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

AnOtHeRdIsNeYfReAk said:


> It makes me feel better to pay as much as I can ahead of time. It's why I like the dining plans. I prefer that feeling of knowing everything is paid for and I only have to pay for souvenirs when I go. It's also easier to stay on a budget and not spend too much extra $$. Also I never charge anything to our room, so no worries about that.


Hmmm... I like to keep my money in my pocket for as long as possible.  It is easy to overspend during theme park holidays, and sometimes it can be difficult to keep track of outgoings, so I can see the merits of what you do.


----------



## georgina

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I think one pays on check out. Why would one want to pay them earlier?


When were you last there? My last 2 or 3 trips from fall 2019-2020 I was charged the full room balance on check in. Caught me by surprise the first time and I didn't have my GC ready, so they charged my card and then reversed it when I went back with my GC. Seems to be new policy.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

georgina said:


> When were you last there? My last 2 or 3 trips from fall 2019-2020 I was charged the full room balance on check in. Caught me by surprise the first time and I didn't have my GC ready, so they charged my card and then reversed it when I went back with my GC. Seems to be new policy.


Just checked my credit card statements. HRH in September and December charged on check out day. I recall they ran a check on the card on the first day. Maybe put $20 through as a hold.


----------



## georgina

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Just checked my credit card statements. HRH in September and December charged on check out day. I recall they ran a check on the card on the first day. Maybe put $20 through as a hold.


Huh. Interesting. Mine were all at CBBR, but it was definitely a change from my previous stays there.


----------



## cschaaf

I just looked back at my December statements and for both CBBR and RPR we were charged on check out day.

I guess it's like most things Universal (or Disney) - YMMV


----------



## andieb0602

My late September rate at CBBR for an interior family suite dropped $10/night to $144.

Jumping in on the balance charge discussion:  for our November stay at CBBR last year we were charged at check-in.  I remember because it went against what I had read here and he (with many years of traveling for work) had never been charged upfront for a room, so it was a bit of a surprise.  (Our stay was for 7 nights - not sure if that makes a difference or not.)


----------



## NMK62303

When do APH rates come out for holiday season?  Looking for  over Thanksgiving.  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

I used to be able to pin down release dates for aph hotel rates but with this year, can only guess

With covid-19 and park adjustments happening, my prediction could be invalid.


----------



## cbsnyber1

macraven said:


> I used to be able to pin down release dates for aph hotel rates but with this year, can only guess
> 
> With covid-19 and park adjustments happening, my prediction could be invalid.



Hey Mac:

If I book a rack rate now, before AP rates are released for my dates, buy my AP, show up at the front desk on check in day, present my AP, and ask for the AP rate, will I get it? 

Do the AP rates vary over time?


----------



## poohj80

cbsnyber1 said:


> Hey Mac:
> 
> If I book a rack rate now, before AP rates are released for my dates, buy my AP, show up at the front desk on check in day, present my AP, and ask for the AP rate, will I get it?
> 
> Do the AP rates vary over time?


I think it's based on availability as only a certain number of rooms can be booked at the AP rate.  You could book a rack rate room now and then when AP rates come out, call and ask them to apply the rate to your existing reservation.


----------



## cbsnyber1

poohj80 said:


> I think it's based on availability as only a certain number of rooms can be booked at the AP rate.  You could book a rack rate room now and then when AP rates come out, call and ask them to apply the rate to your existing reservation.



Ah, I was afraid of that...no free lunch. Called into Universal today to discuss annual passes and the agent told me that AP rates typically come out about 100 days out. Will book and then mark my calendar...


----------



## macraven

Just saw your post 

The only way to get locked into the ap
rate is by booking with it

I had the savvy travelor rate made back in the winter
When ap rates came out for my fall trip this year , I cancelled and rebooked with the ap rate.

My priority was dates and hotel involved
Costs were secondary


----------



## DCLMP

I booked Royal Pacific in August with an annual pass discount. I bought 3 day \3 park park hoppers through undercover tourist. Can I upgrade these to any of the annual passes? I was planning on a seasonal pass 3 park.


----------



## macraven

You can upgrade them


----------



## patster734

DCLMP said:


> I booked Royal Pacific in August with an annual pass discount. I bought 3 day \3 park park hoppers through undercover tourist. Can I upgrade these to any of the annual passes? I was planning on a seasonal pass 3 park.



Yes.  I believe the concierge desk located to the left of the checkin desks can upgrade those for you.  A few years ago, we upgraded multi-day passes to Preferred APs at Sapphire Falls, and RPR will have the same capability.


----------



## keishashadow

NMK62303 said:


> When do APH rates come out for holiday season?  Looking for  over Thanksgiving.  Thanks!


First post should have a link to last year’s info but as mac said, we’ve entered new territory here 

That said, know the rates over Thanksgiving, including the weekend afterward until Sunday are high as we tend to travel then.  I usually skip booking U that weekend & hit the 1st weekend in Dec as it prices out much less.


patster734 said:


> Yes.  I believe the concierge desk located to the left of the checkin desks can upgrade those for you.  A few years ago, we upgraded multi-day passes to Preferred APs at Sapphire Falls, and RPR will have the same capability.


YMMV but the line always seems to be so much shorter in the resorts when we stroll past


----------



## meryll83

I'm looking at an APH rate at HRH in October... does anyone know what the cancellation policy is, or where I'll find it?

The T&Cs only seem to reference reservations made by two days ago, for stays through the end of August! 

*Guarantee Policy*
A refundable deposit equal to 1 night stay is required At the time of booking and will be charged to your Credit Card
*Cancellation Policy*
Reservations made by 6/30/2020 for travel through 8/31/2020 are fully refundable up to 24 hours prior to arrival. One night’s room deposit will not be refunded when cancelling within 24 hours of arrival.


----------



## keishashadow

meryll83 said:


> The T&Cs only seem to reference reservations made by two days ago, for stays through the end of August!


Not getting the funny

Via my personal experience, It is one of the most lenient I’ve seen rolled out in response to the uncertainty of the pandemic

particular notice should be directed to the booking date, which has passed. Believe it was left in place on website for reference to those who have already booked

Not valid to new bookings At this point.  unless they elect to extend or replace it with another, any reservations booked fall under their standard cancellation policy.

Direct link to this time sensitive policy for tickets, packages & room only reservation follows for those interested in the details

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/terms-of-service/booking


----------



## hhoope01

keishashadow said:


> Not getting the funny


I'd guess the humor comes in given the fact that the currently applied rate T&Cs state they apply only to reservations made on or before June 30th.  Thus any reservations made after June 30th, have no rate T&Cs applied to them.  Probably not true, but it reads that way.  

In answer to the original question, the only two options I can see are the temporary T&Cs would be considered extended or old T&Cs are back in place.  The old rate T&Cs stated you had until 5 days before your trip to cancel and still receive a full refund.  In either case, if you make a reservation today for later this year, you should be able to cancel without any penalties until at least 5 days (maybe closer in) before your trip.  Universal/Loews requiring one night's rate as a deposit wasn't affected by the temporary relaxation of the normal cancellation policy.  So I'd expect it will still be in effect.

Note that the T&Cs referenced are for direct hotel reservations through Universal or Loews websites (i.e. not package deals or 3rd party reservations which would have their own specific T&Cs).


----------



## keishashadow

hhoope01 said:


> The old rate T&Cs stated you had until 5 days before your trip to cancel and still receive a full refund. In either case, if you make a reservation today for later this year, you should be able to cancel without any penalties until at least 5 days


Correct, unless they again decide to put in special Cancellation accommodations going forward. Even then, that might  only apply to new reservations within a certain time frame 

if their room matrix is currently sufficiently booked, probably won’t see anything new offered


----------



## meryll83

Thanks all for the replies - it just made me laugh that even though I was looking at making an October reservation, the policies specifically outlined that they weren't even addressing this period... I'm struggling to find any other T&Cs on the website at the moment, so think I'll give them a call to be sure...


----------



## poohj80

meryll83 said:


> Thanks all for the replies - it just made me laugh that even though I was looking at making an October reservation, the policies specifically outlined that they weren't even addressing this period... I'm struggling to find any other T&Cs on the website at the moment, so think I'll give them a call to be sure...


I'm not up on the Universal lingo...what's T&Cs?


----------



## meryll83

poohj80 said:


> I'm not up on the Universal lingo...what's T&Cs?


Sorry, just general shorthand laziness from me - terms and conditions


----------



## poohj80

So, I just received an e-mail from UO regarding an issue with my Portofino Bay reservation in a few weeks (guessing they're finally admitting it won't be open).  The e-mail asks me to call but also states "We wish to extend a $50 Hotel Dining Credit* to use at select hotel dining outlets during your stay of 2+ nights, because of any inconvenience this may have caused. "  So the fact that I'm only staying one night means I haven't been inconvenienced?

UPDATE:  Portofino Bay will be closed at least until July 26th.  We were moved to the Hard Rock at not additional charge (Portofino was ~$30 less when I booked it).  I was told I was the first one to call after the notices were sent so they are trying to figure out how to transfer the deposit from my original reservation.


----------



## andieb0602

poohj80 said:


> So, I just received an e-mail from UO regarding an issue with my Portofino Bay reservation in a few weeks (guessing they're finally admitting it won't be open).  The e-mail asks me to call but also states "We wish to extend a $50 Hotel Dining Credit* to use at select hotel dining outlets during your stay of 2+ nights, because of any inconvenience this may have caused. "  So the fact that I'm only staying one night means I haven't been inconvenienced?
> 
> UPDATE:  Portofino Bay will be closed at least until July 26th.  We were moved to the Hard Rock at not additional charge (Portofino was ~$30 less when I booked it).  I was told I was the first one to call after the notices were sent so they are trying to figure out how to transfer the deposit from my original reservation.



I experienced the exact same thing.  The TM told me they weren't opening Portofino until July 31st.  I had to ask to switch to HRH at the same rate since Portofino was less when I booked, too.  Do you still get the credit despite it being a one night stay?

I'm disappointed because I was looking forward to the size of the room but at least we'll be closer to the parks.


----------



## poohj80

andieb0602 said:


> I experienced the exact same thing.  The TM told me they weren't opening Portofino until July 31st.  I had to ask to switch to HRH at the same rate since Portofino was less when I booked, too.  Do you still get the credit despite it being a one night stay?


She said the credit would be on my account so I'll have to see when we check in.  They couldn't transfer my deposit so cancelled and refunded my first deposit and just told me to pay in full when I check in which surprised me!


----------



## andieb0602

poohj80 said:


> She said the credit would be on my account so I'll have to see when we check in.  They couldn't transfer my deposit so cancelled and refunded my first deposit and just told me to pay in full when I check in which surprised me!



I like your TM much more than mine!  We had to cancel the old and book the new.


----------



## poohj80

andieb0602 said:


> I like your TM much more than mine!  We had to cancel the old and book the new.


They were figuring out as they went along.  She had just gotten the e-mail about Portofino 7 minutes before I did so she was surprised I was calling so fast.


----------



## Lindsay Smith

Looks like the non-premier hotels have been extended. I saw Cabana Bay had AP rates for at least up to the first few weeks of December. I didn't check further though.


----------



## SCSabresfan

Lindsay Smith said:


> Looks like the non-premier hotels have been extended. I saw Cabana Bay had AP rates for at least up to the first few weeks of December. I didn't check further though.


Thanks so much for posting this! We have two separate stays booked at Dockside for late November/Early December. Cost on one reservation dropped from $194/nt to $89/nt! That is more than half off! Hopefully we can make it for the trip.


----------



## C&B Young

Just booked Cabana Bay for $84/night 2nd week in November.  Hopefully the Canada/US border is open by then!


----------



## georgina

Booked 2 nights in Dec 5-7 with AP rate at RPR - $199 Sat night, $174 Sunday night 2 Q standard (plus tax of course), taking advantage of the $50 dining credit I was offered since I had to cancel May. Also booked Aventura Friday night Dec 4 for $94 + tax.


----------



## Lindsay Smith

georgina said:


> Booked 2 nights in Dec 5-7 with AP rate at RPR - $199 Sat night, $174 Sunday night 2 Q standard (plus tax of course), taking advantage of the $50 dining credit I was offered since I had to cancel May. Also booked Aventura Friday night Dec 4 for $94 + tax.


 THANK YOU! I've been waiting for this! Just booked our stay for Dec 5-9! Avg $180/night at RP.


----------



## barb969

I’m waiting for HRH. hopefully soon.


----------



## OrlandoGirl357

georgina said:


> Booked 2 nights in Dec 5-7 with AP rate at RPR - $199 Sat night, $174 Sunday night 2 Q standard (plus tax of course), taking advantage of the $50 dining credit I was offered since I had to cancel May. Also booked Aventura Friday night Dec 4 for $94 + tax.


I booked Sunday-Tuesday night for 174 a night.


----------



## georgina

Yay December peeps! I have a ticket for the OI meetup Saturday night, really hope this trip happens!


----------



## becauseimnew

I booked RPR for Thanksgiving break! Now I just have to get myself an AP.


----------



## Suprachica79

Looks like they’re holding off putting out HRH and PBH APH rates for late November and December for some reason. All other resorts have APH rates for my dates.


----------



## irt9206

Just saved $260 using the APR at RPR for Dec 5-12. 2-3 free dinners at Cowfish is how I look at it.


----------



## NMK62303

Waiting for APH rates for HRH for Thanksgiving week - RPR rate is out - trying to decide to book there or not as contingency plan .......


----------



## Jamie Sinkula

NMK62303 said:


> Waiting for APH rates for HRH for Thanksgiving week - RPR rate is out - trying to decide to book there or not as contingency plan .......


That's what I did! I booked RPR now and will cancel and rebook at HRH if/when the rate gets dropped.


----------



## patster734

After reading the great APH rates over Thanksgiving Weekend, we booked a Friday to Wednesday stay at RPR.
*Room Rate Per Night *

Nov 27 - 28$209.00​Nov 29 - Dec 1​$174.00​


----------



## barb969

APH rates for HRH up to Dec. 25 are out.


----------



## NMK62303

Booked HRH For Thanksgiving week today!!


----------



## snowpack

Woohoo, just modified my December trip to reflect the AP rates. Hoping they go down a bit further, but will take what I can get. At this point, I just want our girls trip to finally happen.


----------



## easyas123

Had booked Royal Pacific  at $214 per night in October, and $169/night in December - but just noticed my original dates in October are now at $169 as well, so rebooked that.  I'm new to Universal and got a AP in Feb. during my first stay (for a convention).


----------



## becauseimnew

Our Thanksgiving reservation dropped $20/night.


----------



## andieb0602

Our late Sept/early Oct trip at Hard Rock dropped $30/night (standard room).  We decided to add a day on to the front of the trip because of the rumors of the parks being closed on Mondays and Tuesdays after Labor Day and it increased the stay by $100.

Still hoping for the club level AP rates for RPR for December to drop a bit more (or for HRH and/or PB CL rates to come more in line with RPR).


----------



## Lindsay Smith

easyas123 said:


> Had booked Royal Pacific  at $214 per night in October, and $169/night in December - but just noticed my original dates in October are now at $169 as well, so rebooked that.  I'm new to Universal and got a AP in Feb. during my first stay (for a convention).



Thank you so much! Looks like our dates dropped by $6/night. Can I call and just have them update the price? I don't want to cancel because it has our free $50 dining credit on the reservation.


----------



## easyas123

Lindsay Smith said:


> Thank you so much! Looks like our dates dropped by $6/night. Can I call and just have them update the price? I don't want to cancel because it has our free $50 dining credit on the reservation.



 I'm a novice at this and this is my first AP stay/leisure stay at Universal.   I tried to re-do it on line but ended up calling and having them change it over the phone.  Not sure if the only way to it is to call or if I fouled it up somehow online.  Either way it was simple & quick to do over the phone.  Said I'd get a email in 24 hours with changed rate reflected, but I got it in about 5 minutes.  I did not have a dining credit though, so can't say about how'd that would go.  I wouldn't have known if my BIL who is  long time AP holder and goes a few times a year told me.  Good luck.


----------



## keishashadow

becauseimnew said:


> Our Thanksgiving reservation dropped $20/night.


Same for that week & sept/oct, approx $20 nt GB at HRH

others reporting much larger discounts tho



andieb0602 said:


> We decided to add a day on to the front of the trip because of the rumors of the parks being closed on Mondays and Tuesdays after Labor Day and it increased the stay by $100.


Wish they’d confirm that 


Lindsay Smith said:


> Thank you so much! Looks like our dates dropped by $6/night. Can I call and just have them update the price? I don't want to cancel because it has our free $50 dining credit on the reservation.


Had no luck online, no wait calling in today


----------



## easyas123

keishashadow said:


> Wish they’d confirm that




Saw another post just a few minutes ago indicating that the app now lists the park hours thru end of October and days apparently open.


----------



## georgina

My RPR rates in Dec went down a little, $10 lower Sat night and $5 lower Sunday night. I called to modify just now, no wait on the phone.

Here's a weird thing - originally I had Friday night booked at Aventura for $94, but I cancelled that when the group rate for the OI meetup came out, got it for $80 through that. When I look today, that night at Aventura is now $114 AP rate! Same standard room.


----------



## Lindsay Smith

keishashadow said:


> Same for that week & sept/oct, approx $20 nt GB at HRH
> 
> others reporting much larger discounts tho
> 
> 
> Wish they’d confirm that
> 
> Had no luck online, no wait calling in today



Sweet, I just got mine updated. Saved $28 more on an already incredibly cheap rate. And they kept my $50 dining credit. Phone line was no wait for me too!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Same for that week & sept/oct, approx $20 nt GB at HRH
> 
> others reporting much larger discounts tho
> 
> 
> Wish they’d confirm that
> 
> Had no luck online, no wait calling in today



We’re in a Deluxe 2 queen went from about $330 per night to $285


----------



## frank808

PBH 2 queen club level originally booked at $509 rebooked at $469 and now it is down to $354 for Oct 30&31.  Nov 1 is at $329 for the night.  

Guess with low on site demand because of HHN being cancelled, rates have dropped.


----------



## keishashadow

frank808 said:


> PBH 2 queen club level originally booked at $509 rebooked at $469 and now it is down to $354 for Oct 30&31.  Nov 1 is at $329 for the night.
> 
> Guess with low on site demand because of HHN being cancelled, rates have dropped.


end of september/APH rates only saw $20/day price drop for our rooms

Curious, do you find the value in club still there considering Covid policies?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Keep checking your rate right up til you go. Our lagoon view room at Sapphire Falls went down $20 per night Friday. We checked in this morning & they modified it to the better rate for us !


----------



## Llama mama

So I have read conflicting info . We have a vacation package I just modified because we upgraded our length of stay tickets to premiere annual passes . They applied our new passholder rate . Will they give us our annual passes at check in since it was a vacation package through Universal? We will be at Royal Pacific. Or do we get our passes from a kiosk ?


----------



## frank808

keishashadow said:


> end of september/APH rates only saw $20/day price drop for our rooms
> 
> Curious, do you find the value in club still there considering Covid policies?


We thought it was worth it when we stayed in late June at HRH club level.  There was continental breakfast, afternoon munchies, evening drinks, hot appetizers and something sweet each evening.  It is about $80 more per night compared to the same deluxe room without club access.  

For the convenience factor of having a place to just grab something to snack and drink is worth it to me.  Value wise, we could would spend less than $240 (3 night stay) for the food and drinks that we consume in the lounge.  But the staff is very nice and they want to make your stay as pleasant as possible.


----------



## keishashadow

frank808 said:


> We thought it was worth it when we stayed in late June at HRH club level. There was continental breakfast, afternoon munchies, evening drinks, hot appetizers and something sweet each evening. It is about $80 more per night compared to the same deluxe room without club access.


Thanks for that info!

Normally, when adult only trip, we tend to spend am into early afternoon at the pool, if not later. then have our main meal  before heading into the parks.

Our travel habitats aren’t normally conducive to Club but thinking with need to wear masks/heat fatigue may just spend more non-pool time at the resorts.


----------



## Disneytam

frank808 said:


> PBH 2 queen club level originally booked at $509 rebooked at $469 and now it is down to $354 for Oct 30&31.  Nov 1 is at $329 for the night.
> 
> Guess with low on site demand because of HHN being cancelled, rates have dropped.


You might want to call in and check on your reservation as it looks like PBH will be closed until at least the end of the year. I was checking some dates for my son to go to Universal in December and only three hotels came up with PBH not being one of them. I just called in and was told they are not currently taking any bookings for PBH this year.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

With the resort closures, we decided to pull the trigger on our mini Christmas trip now vs. later:

DoryGirl1963
12/24-26/2020
Royal Pacific
2 Queen Water View
$194 APH  12/24
$214 APH  12/25

SO looking forward to staying at RPR for the first time !


----------



## cschaaf

Just booked:

10/13 - ES:SIS $74
10/14 - HR $189 (our first stay at HR)
10/15 - HR $189
10/16 - HR $214

We drive down and arrive late on our first night (usually after 10pm), so I hate paying the full rates for that first night (we usually stay at the Fairfield that first night, but we'll try ES:SIS this trip instead. 

Considering changing it up and just doing RPR for the full trip - it would be ~$30 more than the above plan. We wouldn't have to change hotels that way... but I'm cheap and I like the idea of having that $30 to spend on something else.


----------



## Erica Ladd

So mad I missed out on this. Have HRH booked for the family December 10-13 in a deluxe queen and I tried to modify to get AP rates but there’s no availability. Now I’m debating changing our dates all together or maybe just skipping it. Any chance availability might open up?  When I made the reservation the team member said I should go ahead and book it and I could modify the ‘price’ but keep the room but evidently they gave me incorrect information.


----------



## Lynne G

Erica, if you booked only room only, you can cancel 5 days before without penalty.  And any time you see a lower priced room, you can call and update your reservation to the new rate.  I did a quick check, during your stay, saw only AP for club room, $330, and higher priced rooms were the only AP rates.  So, I guess, either keep and hope lower prices, then cancel if not willing to stay at price you have.  AP rates are to fill rooms, so once they get enough rooms filled, no rooms, or generally the lowest priced rooms, are removed from having the AP discount. But keep checking, you never know.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Anyone familiar with any other type of room that would work for dh and I plus 3 teens?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Erica Ladd said:


> So mad I missed out on this. Have HRH booked for the family December 10-13 in a deluxe queen and I tried to modify to get AP rates but there’s no availability. Now I’m debating changing our dates all together or maybe just skipping it. Any chance availability might open up?  When I made the reservation the team member said I should go ahead and book it and I could modify the ‘price’ but keep the room but evidently they gave me incorrect information.


Sometimes I find that the modify option doesn’t have the APH rate/room availability. So I use the APH link to rebook at the better rate, pay another deposit and then when all confirmed cancel the old reservation.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Erica Ladd said:


> Anyone familiar with any other type of room that would work for dh and I plus 3 teens?


This says 5 guests, for your dates...


----------



## andieb0602

Erica Ladd said:


> So mad I missed out on this. Have HRH booked for the family December 10-13 in a deluxe queen and I tried to modify to get AP rates but there’s no availability. Now I’m debating changing our dates all together or maybe just skipping it. Any chance availability might open up?  When I made the reservation the team member said I should go ahead and book it and I could modify the ‘price’ but keep the room but evidently they gave me incorrect information.



The Orlando Informer meetup is that weekend.  I think a lot of availability disappeared when they started moving people from Sapphire Falls to RPR and HRH for the event.  IIRC there were AP rates available the next weekend and they weren't bad at all.


----------



## Erica Ladd

I am looking at changing our dates and hopefully that will help. Even the weekend before would work but I’m waiting on ds to see if his final on 12/4 is being moved


----------



## schumigirl

Erica Ladd said:


> I am looking at changing our dates and hopefully that will help. Even the weekend before would work but I’m waiting on ds to see if his final on 12/4 is being moved



Not sure it`ll make a difference to you but the weekend before has the Orlando Informer meet up too.

Dates are Sat/Sun 5-6th and Fri/Sat 11th-12th December 2020.

Good luck with your changes.


----------



## Erica Ladd

schumigirl said:


> Not sure it`ll make a difference to you but the weekend before has the Orlando Informer meet up too.
> 
> Dates are Sat/Sun 5-6th and Fri/Sat 10th-11th December 2020.
> 
> Good luck with your changes.




Do these meet ups tend to create much heavier crowds? I could potentially move it to  the 17-18 weekend but was afraid as I get closer to Christmas the crowds would get worse. I guess I’m wondering if the meetups are better/worse/the same as holiday crowds??


----------



## tony67

Erica Ladd said:


> Do these meet ups tend to create much heavier crowds? I could potentially move it to  the 17-18 weekend but was afraid as I get closer to Christmas the crowds would get worse. I guess I’m wondering if the meetups are better/worse/the same as holiday crowds??


Im not sure - its after hours so hard to say.
You might want to check it out though - need to look into it myself but sounds like a good deal.
Rix Flix was at the last one so there video of it on youTube


----------



## snowpack

schumigirl said:


> Not sure it`ll make a difference to you but the weekend before has the Orlando Informer meet up too.
> 
> Dates are Sat/Sun 5-6th and Fri/Sat 10th-11th December 2020.



Will the parks close early those days. We plan on being there the 10-11


----------



## schumigirl

snowpack said:


> Will the parks close early those days. We plan on being there the 10-11



It`s actually the 11th and 12th Vicki for OI event.....my error.....

Parks will close at 7pm on the 11th when you will be there. They`ll close at 8pm on the 12th.


----------



## snowpack

schumigirl said:


> It`s actually the 11th and 12th Vicki for OI event.....my error.....
> 
> Parks will close at 7pm on the 11th when you will be there. They`ll close at 8pm on the 12th.




Thanks for the info. We will be there throughout the weekend, but have to leave early Monday. Appreciate knowing this, so if there is night time activities we need to do it before Fri.


----------



## schumigirl

snowpack said:


> Thanks for the info. We will be there throughout the weekend, but have to leave early Monday. Appreciate knowing this, so if there is night time activities we need to do it before Fri.



You`re very welcome Vicki......  

It` not something we`ve ever done before as our dates have never aligned.....it looks a good event, but can see why you would be concerned about times and such.


----------



## djmeredith

Thinking of switching Disney trip to Universal and getting AP for the deluxe hotel discount. I can't figure out how to check an AP rate for October. I tried the advice in the first post but it appears to be outdated. How do I check for AP rates on the Universal site? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Erica Ladd

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...6.2010090942.1598151949-1730035296.1598151949
not sure if this will work


----------



## Erica Ladd

Looks like no. If you go to the menu part in the upper right hand corner of the page there’s an annual pass holder option then it goes to hotels and packages


----------



## soniam

djmeredith said:


> Thinking of switching Disney trip to Universal and getting AP for the deluxe hotel discount. I can't figure out how to check an AP rate for October. I tried the advice in the first post but it appears to be outdated. How do I check for AP rates on the Universal site? Thanks in advance!



The link in the first post works.


----------



## macraven

Ditto to what Soniam posted.


----------



## tony67

snowpack said:


> Will the parks close early those days. We plan on being there the 10-11


BTW - the OI folks can start to enter that parks at 5PM - so it might start to get busier at that point

It does look like that is affecting the hotel availability for those weekend - maybe they have a number of rooms blocked off for them that might become available later


----------



## djmeredith

Thanks, it worked. Not sure what I did wrong last time I tried and could only get it to show FL resident rates.


----------



## tony67

Looks like HRH and RPR have rooms during the OI weekends currently.


----------



## jdrum3

For those interested, Oct 12-17 is pretty stacked with deals. 6 days/5 nights You can get standard room RPR for less than 1000 after tax, Cabana Bay under 500 for standard room.  We have only stayed at RPR, but for the price, we are trying Cabana Bay family suite for the first time for $579 after taxes.


----------



## Mabel67

I would speculate that there is more than a few International visitors, myself included, who have reservations for December. Those reservations may be subject to cancellation depending on what happens with Covid-19 and travel restrictions from the home country. If that happens, there may be a lot of rooms become available. Perhaps this is stating the obvious, and I know some people like to have things sorted out well ahead of time. 

We have a DVC booked for Dec 1-4 and RPR booked Dec 4-11. If travel is still not advised, we will be forced to cancel. Still hanging onto hope though!


----------



## kevtlas

Hello. Probably Asked and answered, but when do annual passholder rates usually come out? We are looking to book for July 2021 and I've read that APH discounts are often better than military discounts, so just trying to price out our trip and best options.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

kevtlas said:


> Hello. Probably Asked and answered, but when do annual passholder rates usually come out? We are looking to book for July 2021 and I've read that APH discounts are often better than military discounts, so just trying to price out our trip and best options.



AP rates usually seem to come out 3-4 month ahead of time .


----------



## tony67

kevtlas said:


> Hello. Probably Asked and answered, but when do annual passholder rates usually come out? We are looking to book for July 2021 and I've read that APH discounts are often better than military discounts, so just trying to price out our trip and best options.


Hard to say - especially this year - they could add six months on January first - seems like they added availability very far out shortly after they reopened.

March seems to get added very late - maybe because of the change in rates from year to year - so like late January early February IMO.  Id start looking for July in late March Early April - but also check maybe once a week starting in January.
I usually just book something if I am sure I am going to go and then adjust alter.


----------



## poohj80

kevtlas said:


> Hello. Probably Asked and answered, but when do annual passholder rates usually come out? We are looking to book for July 2021 and I've read that APH discounts are often better than military discounts, so just trying to price out our trip and best options.


You could always book the military rate now and then ask Universal to apply the APH rate when it comes out of it’s lower.


----------



## kevtlas

poohj80 said:


> You could always book the military rate now and then ask Universal to apply the APH rate when it comes out of it’s lower.


Thanks, that's a good idea. I think the military rate can be cancelled and is fully refundable up until shortly before the date of check in, so changing wouldn't be an issue if that's right.


----------



## HulaHoopy

I can't get the link on the first page to work.  Is there another one to try?


----------



## barb969

It just worked for me.  Try a different browser. Shut down and try again.

I use this link:
https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...00.135306264.1595688351-1869042831.1595547868


If this doesn’t work there is a way to get there from universal’s site. There’s a lot of steps. Post again and I’ll give you the steps.


----------



## HulaHoopy

barb969 said:


> It just worked for me.  Try a different browser. Shut down and try again.
> 
> I use this link:
> https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...00.135306264.1595688351-1869042831.1595547868
> 
> 
> If this doesn’t work there is a way to get there from universal’s site. There’s a lot of steps. Post again and I’ll give you the steps.


It worked when I switched browsers.  Thanks!


----------



## KT0191

Anyone else patiently waiting for APH rates for January?


----------



## lavelle

KT0191 said:


> Anyone else patiently waiting for APH rates for January?


i keep checking everyday...


----------



## hezell123

Me too...I really thought they would be out at the beginning of October. My daughter and I are hypothesizing that they are trying to figure out which hotels to open or close?


----------



## macraven

I read there are a couple more hotels opening in January


----------



## OrlandoGirl357

KT0191 said:


> Anyone else patiently waiting for APH rates for January?


Last year, rates for after the holidays came out around October 20th. I keep checking for my early February dates.


----------



## keishashadow

Once the free HRH night promo broke for reward members (with even a few points to trade for voucher); noticed that nights I was watching for decent APH rate there sold out


----------



## DoryGirl1963

DoryGirl1963 said:


> With the resort closures, we decided to pull the trigger on our mini Christmas trip now vs. later:
> 
> DoryGirl1963
> 12/24-26/2020
> Royal Pacific
> 2 Queen Water View
> $194 APH  12/24
> $214 APH  12/25
> 
> SO looking forward to staying at RPR for the first time !


Welp, change of plans. Hubby's birthday is Christmas Eve & he wants Cabana Bay plus we can do 3 nights there vs. only 2 at RPR, so now it's 12/23-26/20 at CBBR . 

APH rate for poolside exterior entry family suite $109/night 12/23 & 24 & $129 for 12/25, all before tax. 

We had a fantastic vacay in Aug 2020 (stayed at Sapphire Falls - so lovely) & can't wait for our Cabana Bay Christmas at UO !


----------



## dmetcalfrn

I just booked Portofino for end of Dec with APH. Looks like they are going to be opening


----------



## hezell123

Hopefully, this means they will release AP rates for January soon!


----------



## unfreshdiva1

I booked Portofino for 12/22-12/26 at APH rates. So happy we can spend Christmas at our favorite resort.


----------



## hezell123

AP RATES are available through at least January!!


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

AP rates are released for January! I just booked at Royal Pacific


----------



## OrlandoGirl357

Rates are out until checkout 2/12 for all hotels.


----------



## snowpack

Ick need them for February 20


----------



## Jamie Sinkula

I am currently a power pass AP and thinking about upgrading to preferred for discounts. Do you pay the full $40 difference even though I am 6 months in to my pass, or is it prorated for how much is left on the pass?


----------



## soniam

Jamie Sinkula said:


> I am currently a power pass AP and thinking about upgrading to preferred for discounts. Do you pay the full $40 difference even though I am 6 months in to my pass, or is it prorated for how much is left on the pass?



I had to pay the full amount when I have previously upgraded. That was a couple of years ago. I did go from 2 park to 3 park, so maybe that makes a difference. I kept the same level.


----------



## Jamie Sinkula

I contacted Universal, you do have to pay the full price difference to upgrade.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

You pay the whole difference. But $40 is easy to offset in the discounts, especially considering it is good at all of City Walk and all merchandise purchases (no minimum). 

And a no brainer if you would pay for parking too.


----------



## WendiDarling

snowpack said:


> Ick need them for February 20



I need for that next week too.  Bummer...
What's the best way to find out when they are released?  Do you have to just keep checking?  Or is there some kind of alert?


----------



## macraven

Keep checking 
Usually someone posts when they were allowed to book and shares that info


----------



## eagles1281

End of February open but I'm only getting certain room categories so far at Portofino


----------



## cam757

Anyone else getting an error message when trying to access the ap rates page?

Update: Must be a work firewall issue.  I can access the site on my phone.


----------



## LaDonna

When I plugged in my data only got dockside inn and cabana bay I’ve never been or stayed at Universal before I’m guessing cabana bay would be much better it’s only $100 difference for the entire stay from dockside


----------



## jdrum3

They have released AP rates for mid-March right now, but more like normal AP rates and not the crazy deals that have been had since re-opening.  Probably a good idea to book now, keep checking and get price adjustment if it drops.


----------



## WendiDarling

Wow that week of Feb 14-20 is crazy expensive.  Luckily I locked in a rate at PBH back in mid-October that looks pretty great now, compared to what's available!

Question - I reserved Feb 14-20 b/c I wasn't sure what days I'd be going.  So I need to modify down to either 3 or 4 nights. But it's not letting me do it on the website b/c it says the rooms are sold out. Anyone have experience with calling and modifying a reservation down?  I'm thinking I have the room booked, so taking nights off the reservation shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## hhoope01

WendiDarling said:


> I'm thinking I have the room booked, so taking nights off the reservation shouldn't be a problem.


That depends on the hotel's reservation system and what days you want to change.  For example, I know to change your check-in date on Marriott's system they have to create a new reservation.  They can't modify the check-in date, but they can with the check-out date.  

Not sure with Loews reservation system.  So you will have to call to see if they can (and will) do it.  And note that technically, if you can contact the hotel directly, they have the ability to do virtually anything they want to a reservation.  So if the normal reservation agents can't help you, you might try calling PBH directly and seeing if they might help you.


----------



## macraven

For some periods in the year, Saturday and Sunday are required within a booking.

If op only wants to remove specific weekdays, maybe it will be allowed?

It’s a question for the hotel
They would know.


----------



## WendiDarling

Thank you both -I did contact the hotel directly.  They must cancel and rebook entirely.  So not sure I'll be able to make the trip now.  very disappointing...

They did say it was up to the hotel if I go down and check in the original date and want to remove nights at the end, it's their discretion, but I could be charged the full amount of the reservation.  Which I'm not willing to gamble on.  I'm going to have some very sad kids, but I cannot afford a 6 night trip. 

So, just a warning to everyone else! I thought it was safe to book more nights and modify down.  Not the case.

ETA - I called back today to in-house reservations and they were able to help! Modified down to what I needed. No APH rates available, but at least i was able to keep the rate I booked last month (which is less expensive than what is currently showing). So in-house reservations hooked me up


----------



## CRSTEPHE

I'm booked at HRH for Dec 2-5  with an AP rate but need to get a room for night of Dec.5.  There is nothing available at ANY of the "value" hotels, only the 3 deluxe.  Does this sound right?  Are the value hotels really booked for Dec 5? The deluxe resorts are super expensive for Sat. Night.


----------



## patster734

CRSTEPHE said:


> I'm booked at HRH for Dec 2-5  with an AP rate but need to get a room for night of Dec.5.  There is nothing available at ANY of the "value" hotels, only the 3 deluxe.  Does this sound right?  Are the value hotels really booked for Dec 5? The deluxe resorts are super expensive for Sat. Night.



Probably.  I’ve been checking weekend prices for the past couple month, and weekends are typically sold out.  Furthermore, that weekend has a special private event Saturday and Sunday night causing an increase of hotel demand.


----------



## OrlandoGirl357

CRSTEPHE said:


> I'm booked at HRH for Dec 2-5  with an AP rate but need to get a room for night of Dec.5.  There is nothing available at ANY of the "value" hotels, only the 3 deluxe.  Does this sound right?  Are the value hotels really booked for Dec 5? The deluxe resorts are super expensive for Sat. Night.


That night is an Orlando Informer meet up night, which could be why many rooms are booked.


----------



## kabbie

Sorry, if this has been previously asked & answered - For existing reservations booked before AP rates were released, do you have to call to add the discount?  If I have purchased the AP online, but haven't used it yet at the parks, does that count towards being an AP?


----------



## peajay18

kabbie said:


> For existing reservations booked before AP rates were released, do you have to call to add the discount?


You just cancel your existing reservation and make a new one with the discount as soon as they are released - either call or use the link in the first post of this thread to make the AP discount booking.



kabbie said:


> If I have purchased the AP online, but haven't used it yet at the parks, does that count towards being an AP?



As long as you can show a valid AP before you check out, you will be ok to book at AP rates anytime before then.


----------



## macraven

The AP rate is not always available.
Only a select number of rooms and types qualify for the ap discount booking rate.

Room needs to be booked in advance


----------



## barb969

You do not need an AP to book AP rates. You need your AP to show the front desk before you checkout. You need to call to have the AP rate applied to your ressie,if it is available. Universal is easy to call.  There are not endless questions before you get connected. A real person answers almost immediately.  Only 1 person in the room needs an AP.


----------



## macraven

True you can book an ap rate room at UO but you need to have the active ap In order to keep the ap booking rate before you check out of the hotel.


----------



## WendiDarling

AP rate for February President's week was previously sold out, but I checked today and it was available for all the nights I needed!  Ended up saving $120 on my PBH nights.  Not too shabby! I had a good discount but the AP discount was better 

Just FYI, all the Express Pass hotels were showing as available from Feb 13-17 so if anyone has been not able to make a reservation (like I was earlier), looks like you can now!


----------



## macraven

Nice score for you wendidarling!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

macraven said:


> True you can book an ap rate room at UO but you need to have the active ap In order to keep the ap booking rate before you check out of the hotel.



This is something I've been trying to figure out.  We have tickets from a secondary sellers that I would upgrade while there.  Problem is, our arrival night is late and ticket windows will be closed.  So, if I book an AP rate, I can still check in under the AP rate as long as I upgrade before we check out?  Is that how this works?


----------



## barb969

You need to have your AP before you check out. You can upgrade anytime. Also only 1 person needs an AP.


----------



## macraven

Barb969 beat me to it!
Lol

it’s exactly like she posted

you will be fine as long as you show the ap before you check out of the hotel

Your booked rate will be valid.
No worries!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

macraven said:


> Barb969 beat me to it!
> Lol
> 
> it’s exactly like she posted
> 
> you will be fine as long as you show the ap before you check out of the hotel
> 
> Your booked rate will be valid.
> No worries!



Thanks - this is exactly what I needed to know.  Now all I need to do is watch the site and see if they ever actually offer any.  Given that we are travelling on Spring Break, I'm not entirely optimistic.


----------



## keishashadow

All we need to see now is some actual rates


----------



## TNKim

How far in advance are APH rates released?  Seems like last year when I booked it was about 2 months in advance but I can't remember.  I'm looking for rates for late May.  Thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

TNKim said:


> How far in advance are APH rates released?  Seems like last year when I booked it was about 2 months in advance but I can't remember.  I'm looking for rates for late May.  Thanks!


Late May, including Memorial Day may not be a big discount, especially on the weekend.  Haven’t monitored it for some time. In the past noticed rates & crowds over that holiday period weren’t as high as other major holiday periods.

in the past it would vary somewhat but you could see patterns fo rm on release dates, etc. if you studied the annual rate threads.  Often APH rates were released in groups, earlier than two months.

you never know, things may morph back to those patterns, or not.

might want to look at 2019 & 2020 sticky for your dates & see rates others found & keep checking


----------



## Charade67

I have been considering taking a brief trip either at the end of September or beginning of October. I have never considered APs until someone mentioned it on another thread. It looks like the cost of a seasonal pass would be about the name as a 2 day, 2 park ticket. 
I have skimmed this thread. Please tell me if I understand this correctly.
1. The AP goes into effect the day you first use it, not the day you purchase it. So, if I were to purchase it soon, but not actually use it until October 1, it would be good until September 30 of next year?
2. I can use it as often as I want as long as it isn’t on the blackout dates. 
3. I can  book a hotel AP rate before I actually purchase the AP, just need proof of AP purchase before I check out. 
4. Hotel AP rates can change, so I should keep checking even after I book the room.

Is there anything I am missing?


----------



## barb969

Yes to all. You’re not missing anything.


----------



## barb969

2 other thing:

Everyone in the room does not need an AP.

You can buy discounted tickets from vendors like Undercover Tourist. Then convert to an AP  and receive credit for the amount you would have paid buying from UO.


----------



## bdvorachek

I am booked for the end of March 24-27th.  I see passholders rates drop it quite a bit but they only show up for the night of the 24th and 25th.  I can't find any passholder rates beyond the 25th so I believe they aren't posted yet.  Do I wait or do I book 2 reservations?  The passholder drops it by quite a bit for the first 2 nights.  Seems like we are getting kind of close.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

bdvorachek said:


> Do I wait or do I book 2 reservations?  The passholder drops it by quite a bit for the first 2 nights.  Seems like we are getting kind of close.


I would book 2 reservations now. They are refundable. If AP rates come out for the whole week, you can always book one single reservation then and drop the others.


----------



## Charade67

barb969 said:


> Yes to all. You’re not missing anything.





barb969 said:


> Everyone in the room does not need an AP


Thanks for confirming everything. Now I can form a game plan. If I do take this trip it will be solo. 


CAPSLOCK said:


> I would book 2 reservations now. They are refundable.


This actually answers a question I had. Thank you.


----------



## sandam1

Charade67 said:


> I have been considering taking a brief trip either at the end of September or beginning of October. I have never considered APs until someone mentioned it on another thread. It looks like the cost of a seasonal pass would be about the name as a 2 day, 2 park ticket.



Just a quick side note - that time of year is our FAVORITE time to visit. Yes, it is hot, but the crowds are usually low. The only thing you have to be aware of is Halloween Horror Nights, which may make the parks busier/hotel rates higher on the weekends. And the Studios side closes early (5 p.m.) on HHN nights. If you don't want to do HHN and come during the week (we usually do Sunday thru Wednesday), you are golden.

Also, consider joining the UO passholder Facebook page to find out more about passholder special perks. Warning: it can be a bit snarky at times, but most of the people mean well.


----------



## macraven

IOA park does not participate with hhn, so many move over to that park when the Studios closes at 5 to the public.

The ap will allow you to park hop.
Switch parks when the Studio closes on hh nights.


----------



## sandam1

macraven said:


> IOA park does not participate with hhn, so many move over to that park when the Studios closes at 5 to the public.
> 
> The ap will allow you to park hop.
> Switch parks when the Studio closes on hh nights.



Or you could do that as well. I like taking advantage of the lower crowds and cheaper hotel prices on non-HHN days.


----------



## Charade67

Normally I would not even consider going during HHN time. I am not a fan of the horror genre at all. I am thinkg about going this year to meet some of the people I have been posting with for the past few years.  I will probably take Macraven's advice and go to IOA in the evenings, or just hang out at whatever hotel I choose.


----------



## macraven

With the studios closing at 5, many do go to the other park then.

To avoid a large crowd, switch parks earlier such as 3:30 or 4:00 that day

Depending on the date you go and switch parks, can make a difference on the crowd level.

Saturday’s will be very busy for most dates in October and sometimes end of September.


----------



## sandam1

macraven said:


> To avoid a large crowd, switch parks earlier such as 3:30 or 4:00 that day



And DO NOT try taking the Hogwarts Express anytime near closing time at Studios - just don't. We made that mistake once.


----------



## macraven

sandam1 said:


> And DO NOT try taking the Hogwarts Express anytime near closing time at Studios - just don't. We made that mistake once.


 Bet that was an hour of your life you’ll never see again.
Read two years ago some peeps had a 90 minute wait on a weekend date to get to the other side.


----------



## sandam1

macraven said:


> Bet that was an hour of your life you’ll never see again.



At least! I think it was actually closer to 90 minutes. The queue area was almost completely full downstairs. This was our first trip to UO and we didn't know any better.


----------



## LaDonna

This is a great deal! I saved another $100 over the AP rate I already had! For some reason I could not find it on the website, this link, I had to go back to the Facebook group that posted it So I could share it here
https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ource=A000250909.000005426&IndivKey=338941171


----------



## keishashadow

LaDonna said:


> This is a great deal! I saved another $100 over the AP rate I already had! For some reason I could not find it on the website, this link, I had to go back to the Facebook group that posted it So I could share it here



1st page, 1st post here has direct link for ready reference


----------



## LaDonna

keishashadow said:


> 1st page, 1st post here has direct link for ready reference


OK I know this seems very odd but for some reason that link that you’re referring to does not give you the same price....... I was confused myself because I went to both links yesterday and I got a different price I got a better price with the link I posted I don’t know what the difference is and I can’t even find it on universals website I had to go back to a Facebook group to find the link so I’m not even sure how you navigate on Universal site to find it


----------



## keishashadow

Odd indeed.  Rates could’ve change? Are you sure it’s not FL resident?

NM clicked thru...

That is a ‘special’ offer for PH with an expiration date.  You will find them periodically as well as other offers sent to you if signed up via email.

*Note the phrase “staycation” popped out to me...are you sure this isn’t a FL resident offer?  For those you are definitely asked to produce a FL driver’s license to prove you are entitled *

Passholder deals like this don’t come around often so book your staycation now. Treat yourself to exclusive theme park perks. A location oh-so-close to the parks. And accommodations that make you say "Am I really staying here?! 'Cause wow!” You’re gonna love the extra space that comes with your free Family Suite upgrade.

Book this exclusive offer by February 5, 2021. Travel by May 27, 2021.


----------



## LaDonna

keishashadow said:


> Odd indeed.  Rates could’ve change? Are you sure it’s not FL resident?
> 
> NM clicked thru...
> 
> That is a ‘special’ offer for PH with an expiration date.  You will find them periodically as well as other offers sent to you if signed up via email.
> 
> *Note the phrase “staycation” popped out to me...are you sure this isn’t a FL resident offer?  For those you are definitely asked to produce a FL driver’s license to prove you are entitled *
> 
> Passholder deals like this don’t come around often so book your staycation now. Treat yourself to exclusive theme park perks. A location oh-so-close to the parks. And accommodations that make you say "Am I really staying here?! 'Cause wow!” You’re gonna love the extra space that comes with your free Family Suite upgrade.
> 
> Book this exclusive offer by February 5, 2021. Travel by May 27, 2021.



You might be right I just sent it to my TA I’m gonna have to ask her to make sure now


----------



## TNKim

LaDonna said:


> This is a great deal! I saved another $100 over the AP rate I already had! For some reason I could not find it on the website, this link, I had to go back to the Facebook group that posted it So I could share it here
> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ource=A000250909.000005426&IndivKey=338941171



What link did you use?


----------



## LaDonna

TNKim said:


> What link did you use?


The link right above your reply

I just went through the whole booking process looked at all the terms and conditions and I can’t find anything that says Florida but it is weird that it says staycation
like I said I also don’t know how to navigate to this particular link I can’t find it going through Universal‘s website, all I have is the direct link


----------



## keishashadow

LaDonna said:


> You might be right I just sent it to my TA I’m gonna have to ask her to make sure now


Not intending to rain on your parade, just know all the parks are super strict re resident discounts.  

IMO As it should be, those who live there deserve it with all the tourists in their backyard  

as indicated earlier, since it’s a separate landing page other than the standard APH one, believe it’s one of the special emails.

Best way to explain is that they are targeted, short duration offers. Generally for non EP properties  offer slightly larger discount or ‘free’ upgrades, dining credits etc.  

Tend to offers eligible to AP, resident or even elusive pin codes.


----------



## LaDonna

keishashadow said:


> Not intending to rain on your parade, just know all the parks are super strict re resident discounts.
> 
> IMO As it should be, those who live there deserve it with all the tourists in their backyard
> 
> as indicated earlier, since it’s a separate landing page other than the standard APH one, believe it’s one of the special emails.
> 
> Best way to explain is that they are targeted, short duration offers. Generally for non EP properties  offer slightly larger discount or ‘free’ upgrades, dining credits etc.
> 
> Tend to offers eligible to AP, resident or even elusive pin codes.



I’m glad you brought it to my attention so my ta can look into it
I’ll let you all know what she finds out
All I know is she was able to book it for me without a Florida address and I couldn’t find anything when reading through terms and conditions anything about Florida, just AP
Dunno but I hope I can keep it if not no biggie still a great rate through other link too
This is my first Universal trip so I’m definitely no expert on any of this


----------



## limace

Yeah it says AP rate, not FL resident rate. Crossing my fingers for you! Hoping for something similar at HRH.


----------



## keishashadow

Appears this link was shared on FB.  Guessing you have no idea if the person posting it is FL resident or how she managed to obtain it

Your TA can easily Call & ask what specific discount code was used/restrictions 

you are correct, I see no FL resident restrictions in fine print.


All prices, options and hotel amenities are subject to availability and to change without notice and additional restrictions may apply. Must present valid Seasonal or Annual Pass at check-in, one room per annual pass credential. Complimentary upgrade from a standard room to a family suite at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort is valid for travel now – 5/27/21. Rates are based on Value 1 season rates in a standard room and family suite double occupancy. Rates vary by hotel, length of stay, room type, travel dates, season and are subject to availability. Rates are higher on Friday/Saturday and holidays. Rates are per night plus tax and the number of rooms available at these rates are limited. No group rates or other discounts apply. Blockout dates and other restrictions may apply. Reservations must be booked by 2/5/21 and are subject to availability. Travel must be completed during promotional period(s).

**Requires theme park admission. Early Park Admission begins one (1) hour prior to regularly scheduled park opening to either Universal Studios Florida or Universal’s Islands of Adventure as determined by Universal Orlando, and Universal’s Volcano Bay. Valid at select attractions at each park. Attractions are subject to substitutions without notice. Additional restrictions may apply.


----------



## limace

I am tempted to book this-I was planning a trip with my kids and husband just decided to join which boosted us to 5. I still would really like a deluxe but might be worth grabbing this just in case.


----------



## limace

I went ahead and booked-three nights in May for about $400-figure we can rebook if needed. Thanks so much for sharing this!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

LaDonna said:


> This is a great deal! I saved another $100 over the AP rate I already had! For some reason I could not find it on the website, this link, I had to go back to the Facebook group that posted it So I could share it here
> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ource=A000250909.000005426&IndivKey=338941171


I received an email with this offer last Friday. I'm both a FL resident & UOAP. Used it to book our May vacay. We were going then anyway & planning to stay at Cabana Bay in a family suite already, so this was super awesome !


----------



## keishashadow

DoryGirl1963 said:


> I received an email with this offer last Friday. I'm both a FL resident & UOAP. Used it to book our May vacay. We were going then anyway & planning to stay at Cabana Bay in a family suite already, so this was super awesome !


Veering a tad OT here...

Helping somebody plan something for end of next month.  Confused as to the 3 suites I’m seeing.  One appears to be standard with inside access.  The other two are pool, access - one with inside, one outside (1st floor maybe?). 

any idea if the suites are all about the same, other than the view/building? 

My experience is limited to a standard room with view of adventura resort that was convenient to lazy river area pool section.


----------



## AJA

keishashadow said:


> Veering a tad OT here...
> 
> Helping somebody plan something for end of next month.  Confused as to the 3 suites I’m seeing.  One appears to be standard with inside access.  The other two are pool, access - one with inside, one outside (1st floor maybe?).
> 
> any idea if the suites are all about the same, other than the view/building?
> 
> My experience is limited to a standard room with view of adventura resort that was convenient to lazy river area pool section.



Each time we have stayed at Cabana Bay, we’ve chosen the Exterior Entry, where you can park near your room (if you get lucky with a space lol) We were on the 3rd floor each time with an Exterior Entry Room facing the road (no pool view). But had the car right outside.

Since we go to Orlando area shops/dining its nice having the car close instead of parked in the parking garage.

Edited to add THANKS for the link yesterday PP! We saved $200 on our April trip!


----------



## Bethany10

keishashadow said:


> Helping somebody plan something for end of next month. Confused as to the 3 suites I’m seeing. One appears to be standard with inside access. The other two are pool, access - one with inside, one outside (1st floor maybe?).



Family suites are all the same on the inside. 
Inside access- like a hotel, long hallway with doors. Windows in the bedroom look out on either the pool (pool view room) or I assume parking lot. 
Outside access- like a MOTEL. Doors are exposed to the outside, with walkways for the upper floors. Pool access faces the pool. 

You're going to pay more for the nicer view. I don't like staying in an outside  room, so we had an interior access but the AP rate let us get a pool view for cheaper. We found the music from the pool to be louder than we'd like but I admit we're also picky. 

All depends on what you're comfortable with. As the PP mentioned, having close access to the car was a perk for them. For me (and I book the room therefore I book what I prefer  ) having inside access is more important.


----------



## LaDonna

LaDonna said:


> I’m glad you brought it to my attention so my ta can look into it
> I’ll let you all know what she finds out
> All I know is she was able to book it for me without a Florida address and I couldn’t find anything when reading through terms and conditions anything about Florida, just AP
> Dunno but I hope I can keep it if not no biggie still a great rate through other link too
> This is my first Universal trip so I’m definitely no expert on any of this



so what I can gather with my TA told me it seems that this probably was sent in emails to some passholders? She said originally the guy had asked if I had got this in an email and she told him she wasn’t sure that she just had the link and screenshots I sent her and he said OK and put it through
When she called again to double check that it wasn’t just for Florida residents the girl told her it was not and that all I would need was my annual pass


----------



## LaDonna

Also did find this site that also gives u the link to this deal.....so apparently it’s out there and not just thru emails dunno https://wdwnt.com/2021/01/universal...uPKcVRieOFIelZk81mE02GtTOmjz5Z0dxUxR0tVv5kqGo


----------



## ricosuave

Just booked for our May trip. We stayed in an interior suite last time and barely slept. Leaf blowers going by 7:30 am every morning and pretty loud by the pool. Hoping for better luck this time.


----------



## Bethany10

ricosuave said:


> Just booked for our May trip. We stayed in an interior suite last time and barely slept. Leaf blowers going by 7:30 am every morning and pretty loud by the pool. Hoping for better luck this time.



Our DD was most bothered by the pool noise on our 2019 trip. I found earplugs In the gift shop and those worked well for her. I've just started adding them to our travel box.


----------



## keishashadow

FYI, the combo 2021 & 2020 Date & Rate thread is open for business!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2020-onsite-hotel-date-rate-thread.3777289/
Please share your findings to help all score a great rate!

additionally, does anyone knows the date for which AP rates are currently extended?


----------



## Artygal90

keishashadow said:


> FYI, the combo 2021 & 2020 Date & Rate thread is open for business!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2020-onsite-hotel-date-rate-thread.3777289/
> Please share your findings to help all score a great rate!
> 
> additionally, does anyone knows the date for which AP rates are currently extended?



The last date I see AP rates for is Thursday, March 25.

There is also an emailed AP offer for a free upgrade to a Cabana Bay family suite, book by Feb 5, for check-ins through May 28th. Starts at $84/night, rates around $115/night on weekends.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Artygal90 said:


> The last date I see AP rates for is Thursday, March 25.
> 
> There is also an emailed AP offer for a free upgrade to a Cabana Bay family suite, book by Feb 5, for check-ins through May 28th. Starts at $84/night, rates around $115/night on weekends.



I wish this deal was valid through the meetup!


----------



## macraven

Patience little grasshopper......... patience


----------



## mickeyfan0805

For those watching for April, some new rates popped up this morning.  We are going the week after Easter (4/4-4/9) and an AP rate emerged for Portofino as well as some of the other hotels.  RPH and HR don't have available AP rates, but I was able to switch us to the Portofino for $80/n less than the RPH rate I had booked last year.


----------



## Bethany10

mickeyfan0805 said:


> For those watching for April, some new rates popped up this morning.  We are going the week after Easter (4/4-4/9) and an AP rate emerged for Portofino as well as some of the other hotels.  RPH and HR don't have available AP rates, but I was able to switch us to the Portofino for $80/n less than the RPH rate I had booked last year.



I was just coming in to say the same thing. AP rates have been released all the way through to June 1. Of course our dates start June 6, but I'm suddenly looking at end of school schedule and wondering about moving our dates. We'd save over a grand on rooms.


----------



## Artygal90

mickeyfan0805 said:


> For those watching for April, some new rates popped up this morning.  We are going the week after Easter (4/4-4/9) and an AP rate emerged for Portofino as well as some of the other hotels.  RPH and HR don't have available AP rates, but I was able to switch us to the Portofino for $80/n less than the RPH rate I had booked last year.



Thank you! I will be able to book for our May trip 

Edit: Prices for my dates dropped to ~$306/night at Portofino, down from $426/night for the seasonal rate.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Bethany10 said:


> I was just coming in to say the same thing. AP rates have been released all the way through to June 1. Of course our dates start June 6, but I'm suddenly looking at end of school schedule and wondering about moving our dates. We'd save over a grand on rooms.


Thank you so much! Booked for May!


----------



## limace

Oh man-portofino is $250 for my dates in May ($290 for my family of 5)-I wanted hard rock but it’s be $400. We have the cabana family suite booked for $390 total for three nights. Thought? I haven’t stayed at portofino before.


----------



## TNKim

Anyone know why Royal Pacific hasn't released AP rates thru June?  Seems Hard Rock & Portofino have.  I have Royal Pacific King Suite booked for 4 nights on the Be A Savvy Traveler rate at $1,778.39.  I can book the AP rate at Hard Rock for a Deluxe 2 Queen for $1,486.13.  Would you switch to Hard Rock or wait to see if Royal Pacific releases AP rates for the King Suite?  We've never stayed at either resort.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

TNKim said:


> Anyone know why Royal Pacific hasn't released AP rates thru June?  Seems Hard Rock & Portofino have.  I have Royal Pacific King Suite booked for 4 nights on the Be A Savvy Traveler rate at $1,778.39.  I can book the AP rate at Hard Rock for a Deluxe 2 Queen for $1,486.13.  Would you switch to Hard Rock or wait to see if Royal Pacific releases AP rates for the King Suite?  We've never stayed at either resort.



I've noticed that for our dates (April), RPH has been increasing regularly these past few weeks.  In total, it has jumped upwards of $100/n.  I don't know exactly what is going on, but I was surprised to see Portofino for so much less.


----------



## TNKim

Looks like AP rates for Royal Pacific just came online!  

So now my dilemma, Royal Pacific King Suite will be $1,556.09.  Hard Rock Deluxe 2 Queen will be $1,486.13.  Either will work for our family.  Which resort do you prefer and why? I know Hard Rock is a little closer to the parks.  We have 2 15 year old boys. At either resort, they will be sharing the sofabed.


----------



## NYHeel

TNKim said:


> Looks like AP rates for Royal Pacific just came online!
> 
> So now my dilemma, Royal Pacific King Suite will be $1,556.09.  Hard Rock Deluxe 2 Queen will be $1,486.13.  Either will work for our family.  Which resort do you prefer and why? I know Hard Rock is a little closer to the parks.  We have 2 15 year old boys. At either resort, they will be sharing the sofabed.


You found dates in June? I was looking for 6/20 and don't see anything there yet.


----------



## TNKim

NYHeel said:


> You found dates in June? I was looking for 6/20 and don't see anything there yet.



No, end of May.


----------



## lcc2

TNKim said:


> Looks like AP rates for Royal Pacific just came online!


Thanks! I checked a few times this morning for my May dates and only Hard Rock and Portofino AP rates were available. I debated switching to one of them. Figures they would drop Royal Pacific when I stopped looking lol but glad I was able to call in and get AP rate applied to our reservation


----------



## mickeyfan0805

TNKim said:


> Looks like AP rates for Royal Pacific just came online!



Thanks for posting.  I went back on and was able to grab Easter week at Hard Rock.  AP rate for Hard Rock is $150/n less than the Savvy rate I booked late last year.  That $750 in savings will go a long way!


----------



## limace

limace said:


> Oh man-portofino is $250 for my dates in May ($290 for my family of 5)-I wanted hard rock but it’s be $400. We have the cabana family suite booked for $390 total for three nights. Thought? I haven’t stayed at portofino before.


And now HRH has dropped-$282 for my dates. May 8-11, Saturday through Monday. Think I need EP then? I’m leaning yes-but we’d save $ and have more space at Cabana. Help!


----------



## patster734

Thanks.  I just book RPR for my wife’s birthday from Saturday to Tuesday, May 15 to 18.  $767.25 for the three night, including tax.


----------



## Artygal90

limace said:


> And now HRH has dropped-$282 for my dates. May 8-11, Saturday through Monday. Think I need EP then? I’m leaning yes-but we’d save $ and have more space at Cabana. Help!



I'm splurging on Portofino that same weekend. I don't think it will be super-crowded, but I just love the freedom of being able to ride anything anytime. Also, in my past experience traveling during "low crowd" times, waits aren't bad on weekdays but still spike on weekends. The trip where I was staying at HRH, I didn't notice a big difference in my wait times, just that there were more people around overall. The trip where I was staying at Cabana, I really missed my EP and didn't ride as many rides.

Edit: also, I think it depends on your touring style. My Universal trips are very rides-focused, so I'm happy to spring extra for the EP hotels when I go because it means I spend more vacation time on rides and less waiting in line, and I feel I'm using the perk to its full advantage. However, my family of origin is more into having leisurely breakfasts and afternoons by the hotel pool while on vacation. They're happy to ride their favorites once per trip, and they don't mind skipping rides with long lines even if it means they don't get to go on it that trip.  If money is no object, of course it's nice to stay at the EP hotels, but for them the prime value hotels make a lot of sense.


----------



## cfoxga

limace said:


> And now HRH has dropped-$282 for my dates. May 8-11, Saturday through Monday. Think I need EP then? I’m leaning yes-but we’d save $ and have more space at Cabana. Help!


So you have CB at $130, PBH at $250, and HRH at $282. I guess you need to ask yourself how you value the following:

1. EPs for 5 people.  To buy them separately would be over $500 per day.  But if budget is tight, then you can work around it. 
2. Proximity to the parks.  HRH is very close and walkable.  PBH you'd likely use the boat, which we love.  CB is a very long walk, or you take the bus to CityWalk security.
3. Nicer hotel/rooms.  The finishings in the deluxe hotels are nicer than the value hotels.  Beds are more comfortable, walls seems a little better soundproofed, better restaurants, etc.

Personally, the EPs alone justify the deluxe hotels for us, and the other benefits seal-the-deal.  We did a split stay over Thanksgiving with 4 nights at HRH and 3 nights at ESS.  It was like two different trips.  At HRH, we slept in late, rode everything we wanted, and still had time for pool/naps in the afternoon.  At ESS, we were up extra early to get to the parks at opening, and rushed through as many rides as we could before the waits got more than 60 minutes each.  We still enjoyed being there, but the extra $150 per night we paid at HRH was well worth it to us...


----------



## keishashadow

Artygal90 said:


> The trip where I was staying at Cabana, I really missed my EP and didn't ride as many rides.


It’s a totally different experience IMO.  Aside from the EP, you are comparing a value hotel to a true deluxe resort.  

Not to say it wouldn’t be enjoyable for many if that’s their end-choice, all depends on preference & budget


----------



## davper

limace said:


> And now HRH has dropped-$282 for my dates. May 8-11, Saturday through Monday. Think I need EP then? I’m leaning yes-but we’d save $ and have more space at Cabana. Help!


When we stayed at CB, in a 2 queen room, my wife and I felt claustrophobic in the room with just 2 of us.


----------



## limace

Thanks all! HRH would be a no-brained for us-that’s where we stayed last time and we loved it-if we weren’t traveling with five this time. That makes the question a little more complicated as we have a family suite at cabana.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

limace said:


> And now HRH has dropped-$282 for my dates. May 8-11, Saturday through Monday. Think I need EP then? I’m leaning yes-but we’d save $ and have more space at Cabana. Help!


You could consider Sat. night at HRH and move over to CBBR for the last 2 nights (you'd then have EP for the whole weekend).


----------



## limace

CAPSLOCK said:


> You could consider Sat. night at HRH and move over to CBBR for the last 2 nights (you'd then have EP for the whole weekend).


Good idea. We don’t fly out til Tuesday but that would give us EP for the weekend days which I assume are busier?


----------



## keishashadow

davper said:


> When we stayed at CB, in a 2 queen room, my wife and I felt claustrophobic in the room with just 2 of us.


It wasn’t the styling of the room or smallish size for the two of us that was an issue.  The square footage struck me as similar to SF resort, which we love & wish it offered EP even if at a higher price point.)

All things considered, if one is happy with the early entry hour, wants/needs lower price and is ok with a value sort of hotel for a few days, it’s nice to have the option


----------



## keishashadow

limace said:


> Good idea. We don’t fly out til Tuesday but that would give us EP for the weekend days which I assume are busier?



Looks like you will be there Mother’s Day weekend, if so, yes there usually is an attendance bump that particular Fri, Sat & Sunday.  

Additionally, not sure how it roll this year but, in the past dining slots have always seemed to fill up quickly for that weekend, especially the (then) special ‘mother’s day’ buffets at the resorts.


----------



## mvansear

Woooohoooo just booked RPR aph rates for memorial day weekend...Did some thinking and since we usually stay club level (did it a week ago and it's different for covid but still great), looked at hrh.  There were no club aph rates at RPR so we switched to HRH got club with aph and decided to splurge on 2 rooms.  Canceled the RPR reservation.  We have stayed HRH club before and gotten a deluxe queen room...anyone know if they ever have those deluxe rooms w the aph discount...was not there this morning


----------



## BorderTenny

Universal must be more confident in their ability to fill rooms in the spring. Checked the AP rate for a night at RPR either side of my day off nearest my birthday (weeknights last third of April), and it's $50 more than the FL resident rate I paid Christmas Eve! Guess I'll save myself some money and just do a day trip.


----------



## hhoope01

Just a note, the base room at PBR is 450 sqft in size.  A family suite at CBBR is 430 sqft in size.  And the Deluxe rooms at PBR are 490 sqft. 

Personally, I'd go with with the PBR room at $250.  You get a lot of room in PBR plus you won't have to deal with the buses.


----------



## shawthorne44

limace said:


> Good idea. We don’t fly out til Tuesday but that would give us EP for the weekend days which I assume are busier?



Weekends are much busier. 
We are doing something similar the week before you. Split-Stay with some in a Cabana Bay Family Suite and one night each in two premier hotels. With a Drury Stay between the Premier stays for the $$ savings and free dinner and breakfast. But, then we have car and can move easily (and are cheap). 

One argument against spending the money for the premier for your entire trip is that while most of the rides are included on the EP (all except Pter.Flyers and Hagrids), people spend lots of time slack-jawed walking slowly through the HP areas. Then if you get a wand, that can take a couple of hours to do all the spells and find the hidden ones. I like to spend time in SeussLand. It is just so stinking happy. Then there is the time waiting in line for Hagrid's. Hagrid's does have virtual lines on busy days. For example, it had it yesterday, but not today. 

Are you planning on the waterpark? Cabana Bay has that 5 minute walk to it, whereas everyone else has to take a bus. 

Of course, if Cabana Bay didn't have passholder rates and the premier did, then the small price difference might not be worth changing hotels.


----------



## keishashadow

BorderTenny said:


> Checked the AP rate for a night at RPR either side of my day off nearest my birthday (weeknights last third of April), and it's $50 more than the FL resident rate I paid Christmas Eve!


Not sure that’s a oranges to oranges comparison as two very different sort of rates.

My understanding is that  FL residents rates are among the lowest offered, generally beating AP ones.

Know many of us non-locals felt compelled to wait it out but eventually pul the plug on our typical holiday travel to Orlando.  Possibly that hotel metrics were so low they decided to  ‘dump’ rooms via FL resident rates

Regardless, enjoy that BD celebration, with the two different categories of rates you are eligible to book might be able to find something, perhaps after the normal cancellation period kicks into play.


----------



## Seeker615

How do you look up rates for APH? Is there a code you need?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Seeker615 said:


> How do you look up rates for APH? Is there a code you need?



There's a link in the very first post on this thread - that's the one I've always used with great success !


----------



## 03GirlsMom

Seeker615 said:


> How do you look up rates for APH? Is there a code you need?


No code needed. You can search for availability for your dates on Universal's passholder site - https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/annual-passes/hotel-guide.


----------



## Seeker615

Thank you


----------



## hmcater

Seeker615 said:


> How do you look up rates for APH? Is there a code you need?


https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/annual-passes/hotel-guide


----------



## Calee

I just saw someone elsewhere mention that you can not apply your Annual Pass discount to your first stay.  This doesn't sound right to me.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## hhoope01

I think they were referring to the parking benefit for the Preferred and Premier passes.  You can't use the parking benefits until the AP has been activated which will normally occur during your first visit with that AP, but after you have already parked.


----------



## Calee

hhoope01 said:


> I think they were referring to the parking benefit for the Preferred and Premier passes.  You can't use the parking benefits until the AP has been activated which will normally occur during your first visit with that AP, but after you have already parked.


This was on a facebook group and they specifically said "The annual pass discount doesnt count towards your first stay " in response to someone asking about hotel room bookings.  Someone else weighed in and said if you activated your AP before check in you could use the discount.  I was under the impression that as long as you activated before check out you could use your AP discount on the room......


----------



## hhoope01

Yes.  You just have to show your AP to the hotel desk staff before you check-out.  It doesn't have to be activated when you are checking-in.


----------



## AJA

Calee said:


> This was on a facebook group and they specifically said "The annual pass discount doesnt count towards your first stay " in response to someone asking about hotel room bookings.  Someone else weighed in and said if you activated your AP before check in you could use the discount.  I was under the impression that as long as you activated before check out you could use your AP discount on the room......



We have taken many AP trips and never had a problem checking in, getting our AP rate and THEN walking to the ticket desk in the lobby and buying our AP’s (if needed)

Now this could be something new Universal started today? But even if it is just stop at the ticket desk first, then you will have your AP to check in.

Editing to add: A lot of people here find Universal after years of knowing and dealing with Disney. Remember Loews manages these hotels just like they manage the Hotels in any big city. WHY would Loews make it hard on their customers? 
Just like on Disney property Swan/Dolphin may handle something differently than a Disney owned hotel would. 

We have stayed in every hotel category at Universal and other Loews properties and never had a problem with their customer service.


----------



## Erica Ladd

We booked AP rates at both our stays and honestly I don’t remember anyone asking to see them.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Every experience I have had with Universal has been old school Disney The guest is always right . They want to keep their guests unlike the competition . Love Universal Studios Orlando !


----------



## policycobb

Booked my first AP rate for a stay at Royal Pacific in October.  Didn't have my passes yet when I checked-in.  They never asked to see it.  I did pick up my pass at the resort.


----------



## cfoxga

DL1WDW2 said:


> Every experience I have had with Universal has been old school Disney The guest is always right . They want to keep their guests unlike the competition . Love Universal Studios Orlando !


This!  When we showed up for our 2/12-2/15 trip they pointed out that my reservation was for 3/12-3/15.  I'm not sure how I got the dates wrong, but after looking at my confirmation email it was clear that I had messed up.  The young lady that was helping us went back and had the manager change the dates with no hassle.


----------



## keishashadow

cfoxga said:


> This!  When we showed up for our 2/12-2/15 trip they pointed out that my reservation was for 3/12-3/15.  I'm not sure how I got the dates wrong, but after looking at my confirmation email it was clear that I had messed up.  The young lady that was helping us went back and had the manager change the dates with no hassle.


That is amazing.  Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## jenjersnap

AP rates have become available for my dates in June! Booked Royal Pacific...went from rack rate of $419 to $274.


----------



## hmcater

jenjersnap said:


> AP rates have become available for my dates in June! Booked Royal Pacific...went from rack rate of $419 to $274.


Thank you so much for posting!  I got our dates, June 27th-July 1st at HRH.  Went from $476 to $339!!


----------



## Disney Ron

jenjersnap said:


> AP rates have become available for my dates in June! Booked Royal Pacific...went from rack rate of $419 to $274.



Hi Jen we booked the AP rate for 6/15-6/25 also at RPR. Our trips will be here before we know it, have a great time.


----------



## angryduck71

Just got an APH rate for early June.  Saved $600!!!  YIPPEE!


----------



## jenjersnap

Yay, that is a great rate.  My DS who will be celebrating a birthday wanted to try HRH this time but, for our dates, the AP rate was too high to justify the move.



hmcater said:


> Thank you so much for posting!  I got our dates, June 27th-July 1st at HRH.  Went from $476 to $339!!


----------



## jenjersnap

What a nice long trip! Hope it fun and relaxing! 



Disney Ron said:


> Hi Jen we booked the AP rate for 6/15-6/25 also at RPR. Our trips will be here before we know it, have a great time.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

When do AP rates come out for late August normally? Thanks!


----------



## MinnieMSue

Booked June 16-20 at RPR. We haven’t been to universal for years. Very excited! Will buy the AP next month.


----------



## jenushkask8s

Booked club king at HRH for the OI meet-up in June!


----------



## weather_lady

As of this morning, APH rates have been extended through the first two weeks of August.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

weather_lady said:


> As of this morning, APH rates have been extended through the first two weeks of August.


Thank you!  That gives me an idea of prices if they become available end of August.


----------



## weather_lady

allaboutthemouse said:


> Thank you!  That gives me an idea of prices if they become available end of August.



Me, too. I've been checking every day. We're booked to arrive 8/17, but our room category (HRH, deluxe 2-queen) is fully booked for our dates, so I assume they won't even offer an APH rate for it unless someone cancels and one of those rooms becomes available. Still, hope springs eternal!


----------



## weather_lady

[oops- double post, please ignore]


----------



## weather_lady

allaboutthemouse said:


> Thank you!  That gives me an idea of prices if they become available end of August.



Me, too. I've been checking every day. We're booked to arrive 8/17, but our room category (HRH, deluxe 2-queen) is fully booked for our dates, so I assume they won't even offer an APH rate for it unless someone cancels and one of those rooms becomes available. Still, hope springs eternal!


----------



## figmentfinesse

I’m considering becoming an AP, I was hoping to find out about what Royal Pacific would cost for August 1st, is there any way to see that without being an AP?

EDIT- read the first post! It worked great!


----------



## keishashadow

figmentfinesse said:


> I’m considering becoming an AP, I was hoping to find out about what Royal Pacific would cost for August 1st, is there any way to see that without being an AP?
> 
> EDIT- read the first post! It worked great!


Rates were great for dates i’ve Checked this summer


allaboutthemouse said:


> Thank you!  That gives me an idea of prices if they become available end of August.


There’s a link in the first post that subsequently links to previous year’s rates.  Last year likely will prove to be a bit of an anomaly but, you can often use the body of info to see trends as to pricing.


----------



## weather_lady

figmentfinesse said:


> I’m considering becoming an AP, I was hoping to find out about what Royal Pacific would cost for August 1st, is there any way to see that without being an AP?
> 
> EDIT- read the first post! It worked great!



There are several ways to get there on the Universal website, but anyone can check passholder rates (and book them) at any time. You can click the link on the page below that says "explore all passholder hotel rates," and then change the dates to reflect those you want to check out. (FWIW, APH rate for a standard 2-queen at Royal Pacific on August 1st is $274.)

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/annual-passes/hotel-offers


----------



## Disney Ron

2 days ago we booked an AP rate for RPR. My question is do AP rates ever change for the same dates?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Disney Ron said:


> 2 days ago we booked an AP rate for RPR. My question is do AP rates ever change for the same dates?


In my experience, they do, but only by about $10 or $20.


----------



## Disney Ron

Welsh_Dragon said:


> In my experience, they do, but only by about $10 or $20.



Thank you.


----------



## CheriePenguin

Thanks for posting about the June AP rates being out!  I hadn't been thinking AP rates for June would be out so soon, so hadn't really been checking that frequently.  Now we checked flights too and saw that our preferred flights had low availability, so we talked it over and decided to go ahead and book today for 7 nights in June - Royal Pacific Club level !  Both the per-person flights and daily AP room rates end up just around $10 less than when we booked last year.  We'll keep an eye out in case the room ones go lower (unlikely though).

Hope we aren't sorry or disappointed later.  We had carefully planned for last June and then were bummed when we ended up canceling.  We've only looked at travel plans on and off since then.  Today was kind of an unexpected rush to decide and book.  

We had vouchers from Southwest, and unused they were good till Sept 2022, but now that we've used them, if we cancel they'll only be good through Feb 22, so hard to use.  Had thought we'd be waiting until the whole family got vaccines, but if we wait till NEXT summer there would be college prep stuff interfering, and after that our oldest will be off to college.  

Fingers crossed that everyone stays healthy before, during, and after the trip!  Sounds like many reports indicate that due to all the precautions, many families have been less likely to get sick during their theme park trips now than in the past.  We always tried to use lots of hand sanitizer and baby wipes, but one of the kids (or one time Daddy) usually ended up getting sick in the middle-end of our Disney trips.  We've never been to Universal Orlando.  (DH and I were to Universal in CA once long ago.)


----------



## CheriePenguin

We plan to get APs (seasonal for 4 of us and preferred for 1).  Universal's current 15 month deal sounds good as we might possibly be able to get a 2nd summer vacation of admissions out of them.  

It says "pick up at ticket window - have ID ready to show at front gate."  Does this mean we must pick them up at the front gate of the park (and is it either park?), or is it possible to pick them up somewhere in the hotel?  Can you purchase APs at the hotel?

Thanks!


----------



## peajay18

You can collect or purchase your APs from the 'vacation planning' desk at your Universal hotel.


----------



## CheriePenguin

peajay18 said:


> You can collect or purchase your APs from the 'vacation planning' desk at your Universal hotel.


Thank you so much!  That's what I was hoping, but was worried how it was worded on the Universal site.


----------



## Dizney73

Bought our Preferred annual passes today to get the free 3 months!  Booked a few hotel dates (just to be safe) but need to wait for fall Annual pass rates!  I'm so excited!


----------



## patster734

Dizney73 said:


> Bought our Preferred annual passes today to get the free 3 months!  Booked a few hotel dates (just to be safe) but need to wait for fall Annual pass rates!  I'm so excited!



Welcome to the Preferred AP.  You’ll love your perks!


----------



## Artygal90

Piggybacking off the above question - I have a confirmation number to pick up a three-month pass from Guest Services. Guest Services will be closed when I check in to our hotel that I have booked on an AP rate. Can I pick up my pass from the "vacation planning" desk in the hotel lobby at like 11:30 at night? Or will I be able to wait until the next morning and go to Guest Services at Volcano Bay?


----------



## 1911

passholder rates for the values, cbbr and aventura are better than last summer so far,at least for the first week of august.


----------



## weather_lady

Artygal90 said:


> Piggybacking off the above question - I have a confirmation number to pick up a three-month pass from Guest Services. Guest Services will be closed when I check in to our hotel that I have booked on an AP rate. Can I pick up my pass from the "vacation planning" desk in the hotel lobby at like 11:30 at night? Or will I be able to wait until the next morning and go to Guest Services at Volcano Bay?



I don't have personal experience with this, but I've been Googling around for the answer since we'll be in the same boat. Everything I've read says that because you now need to pick APs up at a park entrance and can't get them at your hotel, you are NOT expected to present your AP at check-in. You can show them your confirmation e-mail to prove you've purchased APs, or simply swing by the front desk at some point later during your stay to show them your pass.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Considering an anniversary trip in Nov, and based on ticket prices, we will likely get a seasonal AP (it is slightly cheaper then the 4 day ptp ticket) When do the AP rates typically come out for fall? Rates are actually pretty decent for the reg be savvy rate should AP rates not be common for Nov. 
TIA


----------



## cfoxga

FinnsMom7 said:


> Considering an anniversary trip in Nov, and based on ticket prices, we will likely get a seasonal AP (it is slightly cheaper then the 4 day ptp ticket) When do the AP rates typically come out for fall? Rates are actually pretty decent for the reg be savvy rate should AP rates not be common for Nov.
> TIA


We've been the last two Thanksgivings and it us usually 2-3 months before when APH rates come out for deluxe resorts.  BaST for that week shows 20% off, but I would expect the APH rate to be 40-45% (around $250).


----------



## Artygal90

FinnsMom7 said:


> Considering an anniversary trip in Nov, and based on ticket prices, we will likely get a seasonal AP (it is slightly cheaper then the 4 day ptp ticket) When do the AP rates typically come out for fall? Rates are actually pretty decent for the reg be savvy rate should AP rates not be common for Nov.
> TIA



Just a heads up that seasonal APs have blackout dates on the Universal Studios side on the holiday concert dates (although who knows if that will be happening or not this year).  In 2019 that was starting the weekend of Nov. 16. Just something to factor into your budget if you are planning to come on a weekend in the latter half of Nov.

And like the poster above said the rule of thumb on AP rates is that they generally come out 60-90 days ahead of time.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Artygal90 said:


> Just a heads up that seasonal APs have blackout dates on the Universal Studios side on the holiday concert dates (although who knows if that will be happening or not this year).  In 2019 that was starting the weekend of Nov. 16. Just something to factor into your budget if you are planning to come on a weekend in the latter half of Nov.
> 
> And like the poster above said the rule of thumb on AP rates is that they generally come out 60-90 days ahead of time.


Thanks, we are planning to come 10th to 17th but spending 13th (Sat) at Epcot - if Sunday is blocked for one park that won't be a major issue we can plan around that.


----------



## asuburbanman

So am I imagining this but I just priced out two preferred AP passes and a two night stay at Royal Pacific for July. It came out cheaper than buying two day tickets with a two night stay. I feel like I’m missing something.  Why would this be the case.

If you haven’t redeemed your AP yet can you show your confirmation at check in to make sure the rate is honored?


----------



## macraven

Sounds like a sweet deal on your price for your dates of stay

yes you can show your voucher or confirmation email for the ap when you check in
You need to book your room as having the ap in order to get that ap room rate 

Just show proof you have the ap voucher when you check in and activate it then


----------



## shawthorne44

asuburbanman said:


> So am I imagining this but I just priced out two preferred AP passes and a two night stay at Royal Pacific for July. It came out cheaper than buying two day tickets with a two night stay. I feel like I’m missing something.  Why would this be the case.
> 
> If you haven’t redeemed your AP yet can you show your confirmation at check in to make sure the rate is honored?




Because they treat their passholders well. Also passholders come back. For us, a one-time 3-4 day visit has turned into three week-long trips

When you think about, far distant passholders are probably the ideal customer. We are far enough away that we need to stay nearby and will be buying lots of restaurant meals. Being passholders we are more likely to buy merch too.


----------



## asuburbanman

We already said well now we can come back again. So I guess it worked!


----------



## 03GirlsMom

shawthorne44 said:


> Because they treat their passholders well. Also passholders come back. For us, a one-time 3-4 day visit has turned into three week-long trips
> 
> When you think about, far distant passholders are probably the ideal customer. We are far enough away that we need to stay nearby and will be buying lots of restaurant meals. Being passholders we are more likely to buy merch too.


This is so true! We had originally only planned on one trip during spring break. After pricing out the APs with the 15 month deal, we now have an additional 3 trips planned. We even changed our plans for our fall trip (which was originally only a Disney trip) to a split stay at UO


----------



## Dizney73

We did exactly the same!  We have a trip planned for June and decided the Universal passes were such a  great deal that I have now switched hotels from Disney to Hardrock for a few nights, plus we added a trip to UO for Thanksgiving and Christmas.  All of these trips would have been on Disney property but Universal's deals on tickets and hotels have attracted and switched this family to make the switch.  It's a great time since we have a 15 and 12 year old who are definitely more interested in thrill rides!


----------



## FinnsMom7

shawthorne44 said:


> Because they treat their passholders well. Also passholders come back. For us, a one-time 3-4 day visit has turned into three week-long trips
> 
> When you think about, far distant passholders are probably the ideal customer. We are far enough away that we need to stay nearby and will be buying lots of restaurant meals. Being passholders we are more likely to buy merch too.


This.. recently we were stuck in disney for 2 extra days after a wedding due to snow back.home... paid for 3 individual day tickets because we got stuck 2 diff times so didn't expect multiple park days... had that been universal we would have had an AP ... instead we were 600 bucks awY from a possible disneh AP that isn't even on sale... our 1 year anniversary trip will be UO now with plans for 1 or 2 more next year


----------



## shawthorne44

Dizney73 said:


> We did exactly the same!  We have a trip planned for June and decided the Universal passes were such a  great deal that I have now switched hotels from Disney to Hardrock for a few nights, plus we added a trip to UO for Thanksgiving and Christmas.  All of these trips would have been on Disney property but Universal's deals on tickets and hotels have attracted and switched this family to make the switch.  It's a great time since we have a 15 and 12 year old who are definitely more interested in thrill rides!



I haven't stayed there (yet, will on the next trip). But, my research has told me that Universal's hotels are in reality a grade above Disney's equivalent grade (and cheaper).  Perfect example is Cabana Bay which has a lazy river and a 5 minute walk to a park. Cabana Bay is Prime Value.


----------



## schumigirl

shawthorne44 said:


> I haven't stayed there (yet, will on the next trip). But, my research has told me that Universal's hotels are in reality a grade above Disney's equivalent grade (and cheaper).  Perfect example is Cabana Bay which has a lazy river and a 5 minute walk to a park. Cabana Bay is Prime Value.



Cabana Bay is more like a 15-20 minute walk to the parks. 

HRH is around a few minutes walk to the Studios. RP around 7-10 and PB about 15 minutes.


----------



## FinnsMom7

shawthorne44 said:


> I haven't stayed there (yet, will on the next trip). But, my research has told me that Universal's hotels are in reality a grade above Disney's equivalent grade (and cheaper).  Perfect example is Cabana Bay which has a lazy river and a 5 minute walk to a park. Cabana Bay is Prime Value.


Yes its comparable to pop but at like 60$ less a night...with a bowling alley,  2 pool bars, and much better transportation to parks.  Disney had the magical express bonus but taking that away is another push to universal.   Even with the magical express after 2 nights the UO resort savings covers the uber or taxi cost.


----------



## weather_lady

shawthorne44 said:


> I haven't stayed there (yet, will on the next trip). But, my research has told me that Universal's hotels are in reality a grade above Disney's equivalent grade (and cheaper).  Perfect example is Cabana Bay which has a lazy river and a 5 minute walk to a park. Cabana Bay is Prime Value.



Absolutely! We've stayed at a dozen different WDW hotels, and at HRH and RPR at Universal. If I just compare Disney deluxes and the Universal top-tier hotels, my experience is that the Universal resorts are every bit as well-themed and lovely (and staffed with excellent employees) as the WDW ones -- but with better pools, more accessible restaurants and lounges, and an appreciably lower price point (looking at standard rooms at both, after typical seasonal and other discounts are applied to each).


----------



## keishashadow

shawthorne44 said:


> I haven't stayed there (yet, will on the next trip). But, my research has told me that Universal's hotels are in reality a grade above Disney's equivalent grade (and cheaper).  Perfect example is Cabana Bay which has a lazy river and a 5 minute walk to a park. Cabana Bay is Prime Value.


we enjoy the WDW values when we find ourselves out of DVC points.  They serve the purpose, perfect for a shorter trip.  One of my favorite pools is ASMusic.  Pop is basic, AoA gets my nod but you cannot discount how nice it is to hop on the gondolas.   CB surely has it’s fans, just not my ‘jam’.  It’s wonderful to have so many different pricepoints & options in both parks.

The deluxe properties at both are lovely IMO.  All have their own vibe and special amenities.   Do agree that, with an APH rate, the U onsite properties are true bargains; especially when you factor in the EP



FinnsMom7 said:


> Yes its comparable to pop but at like 60$ less a night...with a bowling alley,  2 pool bars, and much better transportation to parks.  Disney had the magical express bonus but taking that away is another push to universal.   Even with the magical express after 2 nights the UO resort savings covers the uber or taxi cost.


Many fans love both parks & regularly combine a split stay between the two.  Doesn’t have to be a them or us sort of thing, despite many WDW fans still looking down their noses at the U properties. I cringe when I see somebody reference a “throw away room”.  

WDW has yet to offer the sale of APs to the general public.  We plan on keeping ours renewed as long as viable.  From the crowds we experienced last week there, I question both, whether they will sell new ones anytime soon & the wisdom of them increasing capacity above what they state as 50%.  

U certainly gets the nod as to customer service working with us on multiple AP issues during last year & and for keeping their prices reasonable.  I lost count of the number of times & hours I spent on hold dealing with disney.  It all worked out in the end but was quite the process.

Unfortunately, if predictions do come true and ‘revenge travel’ takes off this summer & fall, the current heavily discounted U APH rates will likely go ‘poof’. Ultimately, it all comes down to their metrics & profit margins.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Do APH rates fluctuate after they have been announced for a particular date?  Just got a lower rate at HRH because a standard room became available, so I can ditch the garden view I originally booked.  If I keep checking back, is it possible I'll see an actual lower rate, or does Loews' dynamic pricing not apply to APH after the original offering?


----------



## Bethany10

ClapYourHands said:


> Do APH rates fluctuate after they have been announced for a particular date? Just got a lower rate at HRH because a standard room became available, so I can ditch the garden view I originally booked. If I keep checking back, is it possible I'll see an actual lower rate, or does Loews' dynamic pricing not apply to APH after the original offering?



It depends on your dates. We're going at the end of May/beginning of June and I just keep seeing room prices go up along with demand. More and more people being comfortable traveling means Universal can make up some of the money they lost when everything had to shut down. 

If you're going at a less than peak time then you may see prices drop as demand drops.


----------



## jolene63

ClapYourHands said:


> Do APH rates fluctuate after they have been announced for a particular date?  Just got a lower rate at HRH because a standard room became available, so I can ditch the garden view I originally booked.  If I keep checking back, is it possible I'll see an actual lower rate, or does Loews' dynamic pricing not apply to APH after the original offering?


We have had our APH rate lower before for the same room category.  We just call and they adjust the rate.


----------



## R&RsMom

Piggybacking on the earlier mention of blackout dates for the seasonal pass: 
have there historically been blackouts for the seasonal pass in October? our dates are 10/21-10/23. Hoping there might be some sort of APH rate for one of the three deluxe properties.


----------



## shawthorne44

R&RsMom said:


> Piggybacking on the earlier mention of blackout dates for the seasonal pass:
> have there historically been blackouts for the seasonal pass in October? our dates are 10/21-10/23. Hoping there might be some sort of APH rate for one of the three deluxe properties.



Fall is the normal Passholder Appreciation Time.  Don't know about those dates precisely since we prefer our local park for Halloween Stuff.


----------



## weather_lady

R&RsMom said:


> Piggybacking on the earlier mention of blackout dates for the seasonal pass:
> have there historically been blackouts for the seasonal pass in October? our dates are 10/21-10/23. Hoping there might be some sort of APH rate for one of the three deluxe properties.



The last several years, seasonal pass blackout dates have been limited to: the weeks of Christmas and New Year's, the weeks before and after Easter Sunday, and the whole month of July. Universal Studios Florida (but not Islands of Adventure) is also blacked out on concert dates, which aren't always announced very far ahead. I know some of the concerts are during the Mardi Gras season: I don't know if there are any at other times of the year. There should still be some APH rates available for your dates, however. The last extension to the schedule was a big one -- through mid-August -- so it may be another 1-3 months before it gets extended into the fall. I suggest doing an APH search for your dates, bookmarking the results page (so you don't have to fill in your details again on subsequent visits to the site), and checking it every few days. Or just continue to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## R&RsMom

Thank you. I have filled in and bookmarked the page and will definitely check back here.


----------



## emmabelle

just booked Portofino for 6/12 to 6/16.  $329 for a Bay View king.  Compared to Disney prices it's a good deal.


----------



## asuburbanman

Just booked a night at Cabana for our arrival night in July. We land at 10pm. Was going to stay at a hotel near the airport but it was literally only $20 more to stay at Cabana.  $114 is crazy cheap for an on site hotel. Also officially ordered our AP. Figure we will do breakfast and maybe some pool time before walking over to Royal Pacific, which is where will stay the next two nights.


----------



## jenjersnap

We are doing something similar. Our flight arrives at 9 pm, so we are spending the first night at SF (fingers crossed that they open, Cabana Bay only had family suites left by the time I booked flights) before moving to Royal Pacific.

I am stressing about food that night a little. We have a long flight, not much will be open at airport, looks like the resort and Citywalk restaurants will be closed, even DoorDash looks pretty slim pickings at that hour. 



asuburbanman said:


> Just booked a night at Cabana for our arrival night in July. We land at 10pm. Was going to stay at a hotel near the airport but it was literally only $20 more to stay at Cabana.  $114 is crazy cheap for an on site hotel. Also officially ordered our AP. Figure we will do breakfast and maybe some pool time before walking over to Royal Pacific, which is where will stay the next two nights.


----------



## asuburbanman

You could always have your car service or Uber stop somewhere (if you are using one). That is what we will do if nothing is available at the airport. Or just save room for all the eating we will do the next three days!


----------



## limace

I might buy an extra sandwich for everyone in my departure airport to have on hand.


----------



## jenjersnap

Yeah, considering a car service. We always arrive at night - usually we rent a car, not this time - so I know from experience there is no food available at MCO.



asuburbanman said:


> You could always have your car service or Uber stop somewhere (if you are using one). That is what we will do if nothing is available at the airport. Or just save room for all the eating we will do the next three days!


----------



## jenjersnap

Hmm, if I weren’t worried about it going bad, I would do that, for sure. It might be jerky and protein bars! I didn’t want this extra special celebratory trip to start this way, but it can’t be helped. Hopefully, SW will have a sale and I can change to an earlier flight.  



limace said:


> I might buy an extra sandwich for everyone in my departure airport to have on hand.


----------



## limace

I think something simple like ham and cheese would be fine. Heck, you could even throw a small ice pack in an insulated lunch bag in a carry on. We would be really happy with something like good cheese and bread and salami-that keeps just fine for a fight.


----------



## FinnsMom7

This may be a silly question but, I know that you have to have the AP sometime during your stay for them to honor the AP rate (can book whenever it is available) but can I buy my AP now online (before the end of March to get the 3 free months) but not activate until we arrive in Nov? Not sure I really need the bonus 3 months, other than I will be tempted to book a trip for Jan 2023 to get more use of it.


----------



## limace

FinnsMom7 said:


> This may be a silly question but, I know that you have to have the AP sometime during your stay for them to honor the AP rate (can book whenever it is available) but can I buy my AP now online (before the end of March to get the 3 free months) but not activate until we arrive in Nov? Not sure I really need the bonus 3 months, other than I will be tempted to book a trip for Jan 2023 to get more use of it.


I think we are doing that-Buying this month for a trip in May.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

FinnsMom7 said:


> This may be a silly question but, I know that you have to have the AP sometime during your stay for them to honor the AP rate (can book whenever it is available) but can I buy my AP now online (before the end of March to get the 3 free months) but not activate until we arrive in Nov? Not sure I really need the bonus 3 months, other than I will be tempted to book a trip for Jan 2023 to get more use of it.


Yes, this is fine. We bought our APs in January and will be activating them during our early April trip.


----------



## Erica Ladd

jenjersnap said:


> Hmm, if I weren’t worried about it going bad, I would do that, for sure. It might be jerky and protein bars! I didn’t want this extra special celebratory trip to start this way, but it can’t be helped. Hopefully, SW will have a sale and I can change to an earlier flight.



Our car service (TH) offers the free supermarket stop. It’s usually Publix and they have tons of premise sandwiches and salad that would make a great quick dinner, plus you can pick up a case of water and any snacks you might want for the room. Luggage services will keep your stuff for you including refrigerated stuff so no need to worry about wasting anything!


----------



## weather_lady

FinnsMom7 said:


> This may be a silly question but, I know that you have to have the AP sometime during your stay for them to honor the AP rate (can book whenever it is available) but can I buy my AP now online (before the end of March to get the 3 free months) but not activate until we arrive in Nov? Not sure I really need the bonus 3 months, other than I will be tempted to book a trip for Jan 2023 to get more use of it.



Yes, just do the "pay in full" option and you can activate the APs when you want. We usually purchase the APs online months ahead of time -- as soon as we start planning a trip -- and don't activate/pick our passes until we arrive on property. And YES, you will absolutely be tempted to book additional trips!  

My understanding (from Terms and Conditions someone posted in another thread for the APs) is that if you use the FlexPay option and pay in installments, your AP is activated at the time of purchase.


----------



## FinnsMom7

weather_lady said:


> Yes, just do the "pay in full" option and you can activate the APs when you want. We usually purchase the APs online months ahead of time -- as soon as we start planning a trip -- and don't activate/pick our passes until we arrive on property. And YES, you will absolutely be tempted to book additional trips!
> 
> My understanding (from Terms and Conditions someone posted in another thread for the APs) is that if you use the FlexPay option and pay in installments, your AP is activated at the time of purchase.


I would get the seasonal pass which doesn't allow for the flex pay anyway but I did note a few different things people noted about the FlexPay being different based on renewal and such.

I know we are going but I feel like once I buy those passes it will be more real LOL


----------



## jenjersnap

Thank you! That is how I am leaning since SW‘s June sale started today and my flight can’t be moved.



Erica Ladd said:


> Our car service (TH) offers the free supermarket stop. It’s usually Publix and they have tons of premise sandwiches and salad that would make a great quick dinner, plus you can pick up a case of water and any snacks you might want for the room. Luggage services will keep your stuff for you including refrigerated stuff so no need to worry about wasting anything!


----------



## trishadono

FinnsMom7 said:


> This may be a silly question but, I know that you have to have the AP sometime during your stay for them to honor the AP rate (can book whenever it is available) but can I buy my AP now online (before the end of March to get the 3 free months) but not activate until we arrive in Nov? Not sure I really need the bonus 3 months, other than I will be tempted to book a trip for Jan 2023 to get more use of it.


I booked today with a TA. She got me the room with AP discount and the 15 month AP. She said I will pick up my AP at the resort when I arrive. 

Since it doesn't cost anything extra maybe do that way?


----------



## policycobb

limace said:


> I might buy an extra sandwich for everyone in my departure airport to have on hand.


Not sure how late you arriving.  Maybe order a pizza from offsite.


----------



## tony67

So at the beginning of this thread it states " Rates extended thru 1st two weeks of August, 2022 " - is that correct or was it 2021?

Has anyone had any luck with APH for September - been checking every day for well over a month now - have something booked already but hope to do better.


----------



## FinnsMom7

tony67 said:


> So at the beginning of this thread it states " Rates extended thru 1st two weeks of August, 2022 " - is that correct or was it 2021?
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with APH for September - been checking every day for well over a month now - have something booked already but hope to do better.


I am booked for Nov (ST rate) and didn't plan to check for APH rate until summer time.  A previous post stated the last rate drop was 2/26 thru first 2 weeks of August.  the 2022 is likely a typo, and everyone being ready to FF to 2022 when hopefully normalcy is back


----------



## Gentry2004

FinnsMom7 said:


> I am booked for Nov (ST rate) and didn't plan to check for APH rate until summer time.  A previous post stated the last rate drop was 2/26 thru first 2 weeks of August.  the 2022 is likely a typo, and everyone being ready to FF to 2022 when hopefully normalcy is back



I am following too because I need an APH rate for the third week of December. Do they ever have NO APH rates? Or are they just in limited quantity? We just returned from Hard Rock and we are hooked, but DH will never agree to rack rate!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Gentry2004 said:


> I am following too because I need an APH rate for the third week of December. Do they ever have NO APH rates? Or are they just in limited quantity? We just returned from Hard Rock and we are hooked, but DH will never agree to rack rate!


I am not sure, our first USO trip was last Feb, we stayed Aventura (split stay with Disney) and got hooked.  I looked at premier and was like no way, we are never in room/at resort that money is drinks and dinners LOL - but given this trip is 8 days (just added an extra oops) and we are getting the AP if a good rate comes out I would switch in a heartbeat.  to us (2 adults) the express pass isn't a major incentive so sapphire will likely be our resort, now it is just a matter of, will I save another ~20% or pay what I am paying.  I need a vacation so bad I will not be upset either way


----------



## macraven

tony67 said:


> So at the beginning of this thread it states " Rates extended thru 1st two weeks of August, 2022 " - is that correct or was it 2021?
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with APH for September - been checking every day for well over a month now - have something booked already but hope to do better.


I booked my sept stay with the Savvy Travelers rate ((previously called stay more save more rate)

When and if my time period is eligible for the ap rate eventually, I will call and see if the price is better, and if my dates are available for ap rate

Sometimes it’s not.


----------



## sandam1

Gentry2004 said:


> I am following too because I need an APH rate for the third week of December. Do they ever have NO APH rates? Or are they just in limited quantity? We just returned from Hard Rock and we are hooked, but DH will never agree to rack rate!



APH rates usually don't get published until 3-4 months before your stay dates. So get comfy and hang out for a while! They tend to drop in batches so look for people to start posting here for dates similar to yours (or check the UO website daily which I've been known to do as well).

If you see a rate that you could live with, grab it. You can always modify it if something better comes along.


----------



## starry_solo

sandam1 said:


> APH rates usually don't get published until 3-4 months before your stay dates. So get comfy and hang out for a while! They tend to drop in batches so look for people to start posting here for dates similar to yours (or check the UO website daily which I've been known to do as well).
> 
> If you see a rate that you could live with, grab it. You can always modify it if something better comes along.



thanks! I’m looking for AP rates for early November 2021...


----------



## starry_solo

macraven said:


> I booked my sept stay with the Savvy Travelers rate ((previously called stay more save more rate)
> 
> When and if my time period is eligible for the ap rate eventually, I will call and see if the price is better, and if my dates are available for ap rate
> 
> Sometimes it’s not.



how often can you change rates by calling (assuming it gets better more than once)?


----------



## macraven

Savvy Travelers is a general discount for anyone 
to use 

AP room discounts are for those that have a valid AP when  they check into the hotel room
But the stay has to be in the dates that the ap rate qualifies for 
Not all dates are available


----------



## sandam1

starry_solo said:


> how often can you change rates by calling (assuming it gets better more than once)?



I believe as many times as it drops. I think the most I've done it is 2-3 times. But for one trip, we changed/rebooked dates and hotels five different times. That got a little crazy, making sure that the appropriate deposits were being charged and credited, but it was a split stay that got impacted by a hurricane so the whole trip planning process was a little hairy. (Just a side note: If you are just modifying your price, you don't have to rebook. It is if you are changing hotels or dates, you need to cancel the first one and put down a new deposit on the new booking)


----------



## starry_solo

sandam1 said:


> I believe as many times as it drops. I think the most I've done it is 2-3 times. But for one trip, we changed/rebooked dates and hotels five different times. That got a little crazy, making sure that the appropriate deposits were being charged and credited, but it was a split stay that got impacted by a hurricane so the whole trip planning process was a little hairy. (Just a side note: If you are just modifying your price, you don't have to rebook. It is if you are changing hotels or dates, you need to cancel the first one and put down a new deposit on the new booking)



Ok thanks! Do they charge one night as a deposit? I have never booked at USO hotels.


----------



## sandam1

starry_solo said:


> Do they charge one night as a deposit? I have never booked at USO hotels.



Yes, they do.


----------



## tony67

macraven said:


> I booked my sept stay with the Savvy Travelers rate ((previously called stay more save more rate)
> 
> When and if my time period is eligible for the ap rate eventually, I will call and see if the price is better, and if my dates are available for ap rate
> 
> Sometimes it’s not.


Yeah that's exactly what I did as well - as I recall from previous years its usually pretty late in the summer - maybe early August?


----------



## ultimatefans

If the Annual Passholder in the room is under 18, can the APH discount still apply?  I want to reserve 3 rooms for extended family, but only 2 adults and 1 teenager in the group are passholders.  I know we can get the discount for the first 2 rooms but I'm not sure about the third.


----------



## macraven

ultimatefans said:


> If the Annual Passholder in the room is under 18, can the APH discount still apply?  I want to reserve 3 rooms for extended family, but only 2 adults and 1 teenager in the group are passholders.  I know we can get the discount for the first 2 rooms but I'm not sure about the third.


Guest must be 21 to book the onsite hotel at universal


----------



## ultimatefans

macraven said:


> Guest must be 21 to book the onsite hotel at universal


Yes, but in this case the booking would be made as 3 rooms with the APH discount.  They only require one name to book all three rooms, and that person has an AP and is over 21.  I know we're supposed to show one annual pass per room after check-in in order to keep the APH discount.  Will it be ok if one of the Annual Passes belongs to a teenager?  All 3 rooms will have guests over 21, it's just that annual passholder in one of the rooms isn't 21.


----------



## macraven

I can only write what are the hotel policies
Why don’t you call the hotel directly and ask if one of the two pass holders be allowed to book the third room since you are under age and going as a group split up into three separate rooms
And let them know there will be a 21 or older assigned to your room but does not have the ap, but you do

all you can do is ask
But get the name of the person that you talked to so you have back up in case it is needed.

we can only tell you about UO hotel rules
Discuss it with Loews department

hope this helps!


----------



## ultimatefans

macraven said:


> I can only write what are the hotel policies
> Why don’t you call the hotel directly and ask if one of the two pass holders be allowed to book the third room since you are under age and going as a group split up into three separate rooms
> And let them know there will be a 21 or older assigned to your room but does not have the ap, but you do
> 
> all you can do is ask
> But get the name of the person that you talked to so you have back up in case it is needed.
> 
> we can only tell you about UO hotel rules
> Discuss it with Loews department
> 
> hope this helps!


Thanks for taking the time to answer, I appreciate it!


----------



## sandam1

tony67 said:


> as I recall from previous years its usually pretty late in the summer - maybe early August?



We usually do a September trip. In 2019, the APH rates were booked on 7/29 and in 2018, it was on 7/11. The rates tend to come out in groups so the HHN (i.e. Sept-Oct) comes out together.


----------



## weather_lady

tony67 said:


> So at the beginning of this thread it states " Rates extended thru 1st two weeks of August, 2022 " - is that correct or was it 2021?
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with APH for September - been checking every day for well over a month now - have something booked already but hope to do better.



First off, yes that was a typo -- the rates were extended through the first half of August 2021.

We're visiting in late August. My best guess is that the rates for the rest of August, plus September and into October, will drop around the same time Universal announces the "Passholder Appreciation Days" dates and perks (which, if they follow last year's pattern, would be expected to come out between mid-May and early June, with the "appreciation days" scheduled from mid-August through September). But, who knows? It won't necessarily follow any pattern at all in these unpredictable times. I still keep an APH search for my dates bookmarked and check it every morning, just in case.


----------



## keishashadow

tony67 said:


> So at the beginning of this thread it states " Rates extended thru 1st two weeks of August, 2022 " - is that correct or was it 2021?


Oops, A case of fat fingers...it’s been edited on 1st post to...

*2021*



ultimatefans said:


> Will it be ok if one of the Annual Passes belongs to a teenager? All 3 rooms will have guests over 21, it's just that annual passholder in one of the rooms isn't 21.


Smart advice to call & verify.  

Going by how WDW rolls, thinking no.  My GD had their AP & her parents (regular passes) were unable to book the rate with her in the party.  They were told it was due to her being under the permissable age to actually book a reservation.


----------



## keishashadow

weather_lady said:


> My best guess is that the rates for the rest of August, plus September and into October, will drop around the same time Universal announces the "Passholder Appreciation Days" dates and perks (which, if they follow last year's pattern, would be expected to come out between mid-May and early June, with the "appreciation days" scheduled from mid-August through September). But, who knows? It won't necessarily follow any pattern at all in these unpredictable times. I still keep an APH search for my dates bookmarked and check it every morning, just in case.


They’ve been pretty consistent over the years and patterns do tend to form.  

The last year has been such a mess, who knows how things will roll out  

At least we have this thread and some diligent DIS’rs who check the rates frequently.


----------



## bobafemme

I'm in the same position as @weather_lady . We are going the week after the APHs are announced. I check daily as this has been a big money saver in the past. I'll definitely share if I find the APH has been extended.  Many people poo-poo August, but if that is the only times work & school allows for, so be it. We're booked right now for Savvy rate at PBH, so even if no APH rates come out, we'll be okay.


----------



## keishashadow

bobafemme said:


> I'm in the same position as @weather_lady . We are going the week after the APHs are announced. I check daily as this has been a big money saver in the past. I'll definitely share if I find the APH has been extended.  Many people poo-poo August, but if that is the only times work & school allows for, so be it. We're booked right now for Savvy rate at PBH, so even if no APH rates come out, we'll be okay.


we’ve found that crowds tend to start falling off the 2nd week in august.  Same as with our beach trips to Myrtle beach the same time period.  Told many of the southern states start up their year relatively early vs what we are accustomed to in our area up North That observes the traditional summer break period.

Of course Summer in MCO will be challenging as to humidity & heat.  we’ve had similar sweltering experiences from the end of May well into October there over the years, managed to enjoyed them all quite nicely.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

keishashadow said:


> we’ve found that crowds tend to start falling off the 2nd week in august.  Same as with our beach trips to Myrtle beach the same time period.  Told many of the southern states start up their year relatively early vs what we are accustomed to in our area up North That observes the traditional summer break period.
> 
> Of course Summer in MCO will be challenging as to humidity & heat.  we’ve had similar sweltering experiences from the end of May well into October there over the years, managed to enjoyed them all quite nicely.



This tends to be fairly reliably true in our experience.  Summer travel will likely be up all-around this year, but it will still begin to taper off in August.  Not only do some schools begin in August, but others that begin in September start their sports programs in August, restricting family travel.  The weather is brutal, but little worse than July, and the crowds are notably lower.  

We just got back from a spring break trip to Universal and upgraded the whole family to AP's in order to add a few days to our WDW trip in August.  We'll be at Portofino for 2 nights August 9-11 (was surprised to find the rates out already).  I only wish they had a place we could park our travel trailer!


----------



## LilMamiBella

So I see that I can reserve a room with the e annual pass but I can’t see the ap ticket rates. Does anyone know what the prices are and how to buy them? Or it cheaper through some other vendor?


----------



## mickeyfan0805

LilMamiBella said:


> So I see that I can reserve a room with the e annual pass but I can’t see the ap ticket rates. Does anyone know what the prices are and how to buy them? Or it cheaper through some other vendor?



They are for sale on the website.  Costs and comparative benefits are all listed there.  Just make sure you are looking at the right page.  FL residents have different costs/options than others.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

LilMamiBella said:


> I can’t see the ap ticket rates. Does anyone know what the prices are and how to buy them? Or it cheaper through some other vendor?


Do you mean the discounted tickets you can buy with the AP? I think you can only buy them at the gate and no other discounts apply. % off depends on AP level.
"10-15% off multi-day theme park admission tickets purchased at the front gate (Up to 6 tickets per transaction per day; not valid on Universal Express passes, or tickets with Universal Express)"

If you'd be buying full price tickets, that's probably the best discount. But when there are promos (ie buy 2 days get 2 free) those will be a bigger savings.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

How often are new/additional AP rates added as you get closer to a date?  I caught a couple of AP rate nights at PBH for our August trip, but was surprised at the limited number of rooms and options there were for dates that were 4 months out (I'd rather be at RPH for the walk to IoA).  Is it likely additional opportunities will come up later, or is this probably all there will be.?


----------



## macraven

For some time periods, AP room rates can go fast.

Savvey Travelor (stay more, save more ) has an allotted number of rooms based on dates

Some discounted hotel rooms using a discount booking code do go fast and slots fill up.

Varies all the time for when discount rates are released.

If a hotel has many vacancies, discounts usually pop up.
The more the rooms are booked, chances are you are looking at limited discounts or rack rates.

Hotels want a high occupancy and it varies when they release ap or savvy travelers rates.

Just keep checking and many find a decent rate two months out at times.

People cancel all the time and discounts can be found when more rooms have not been booked.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

macraven said:


> For some time periods, AP room rates can go fast.
> 
> Savvey Travelor (stay more, save more ) has an allotted number of rooms based on dates
> 
> Some discounted hotel rooms using a discount booking code do go fast and slots fill up.
> 
> Varies all the time for when discount rates are released.
> 
> If a hotel has many vacancies, discounts usually pop up.
> The more the rooms are booked, chances are you are looking at limited discounts or rack rates.
> 
> Hotels want a high occupancy and it varies when they release ap or savvy travelers rates.
> 
> Just keep checking and many find a decent rate two months out at times.
> 
> People cancel all the time and discounts can be found when more rooms have not been booked.



Thanks!  This is along the lines of what I anticipated.  I'll keep watching.


----------



## starry_solo

When should we start looking for a stay in November?


----------



## shawthorne44

starry_solo said:


> When should we start looking for a stay in November?



Book now, and continue to watch for cheaper rates. You can always switch to a lower rate that is available.  
Sometimes, like this Spring Break, prices went ABOVE rack rates.


----------



## macraven

Spring break, holidays, summer, etc generally have higher hotel rooms costs 

book early when you see a price you can live with.

Adjust your booking rate later if it drops.


----------



## FinnsMom7

starry_solo said:


> When should we start looking for a stay in November?


I booked my Nov trip with the Savvy Traveler rate (which is lower than a normal value at Disney) for Sapphire Falls and plan to check back for AP rates - the rate I have is fine so if I don't snag AP I am ok with it but wouldn't mind some savings.


----------



## mamapenguin

shawthorne44 said:


> Book now, and continue to watch for cheaper rates. You can always switch to a lower rate that is available.
> Sometimes, like this Spring Break, prices went ABOVE rack rates.


Edit: My apologies, I quoted the wrong person.

I booked my October trip last August/September (booked then upgraded a week later) Savvy Traveler rate. My hotel isn’t available for my dates at this point for any room category. I will check back for an AP rate, but I’m not holding my breath. I followed Macraven’s advice. From the time I booked my rates only went up and then availability disappeared. Just something to think about.


----------



## shawthorne44

mamapenguin said:


> Edit: My apologies, I quoted the wrong person.
> 
> I booked my October trip last August/September (booked then upgraded a week later) Savvy Traveler rate. My hotel isn’t available for my dates at this point for any room category. I will check back for an AP rate, but I’m not holding my breath. I followed Macraven’s advice. From the time I booked my rates only went up and then availability disappeared. Just something to think about.



Yes, we are going there this weekend. But, I'd been originally thinking early Feb. I'd been tempted by some unusually cheap RP AP rates. I though it over for a day or two. By the time I called the AP rates were gone. By then I'd had my heart set on RP then, and they didn't have ANY rooms.


----------



## Erica Ladd

shawthorne44 said:


> Yes, we are going there this weekend. But, I'd been originally thinking early Feb. I'd been tempted by some unusually cheap RP AP rates. I though it over for a day or two. By the time I called the AP rates were gone. By then I'd had my heart set on RP then, and they didn't have ANY rooms.



we are going this weekend too! And we are also staying at RP!  Maybe we will see you there


----------



## 03GirlsMom

mamapenguin said:


> Edit: My apologies, I quoted the wrong person.
> 
> I booked my October trip last August/September (booked then upgraded a week later) Savvy Traveler rate. My hotel isn’t available for my dates at this point for any room category. I will check back for an AP rate, but I’m not holding my breath. I followed Macraven’s advice. From the time I booked my rates only went up and then availability disappeared. Just something to think about.


We also booked our Oct stay toward the end of last year and this has also been my experience. We preferred a club level hospitality suite at RPR due to there being 7 of us on this trip & wanting the convenience of the lounge while the 2 year old is napping. I’m so glad I booked when I did with the Savvy Traveler rate; there are no more rooms in that category available and I’ve noticed the prices on the other room categories slowly start ticking up. My best advice will always be to book when you find a price you can live with. It can always be adjusted later if you find a better rate & then you’re guaranteed the room category you prefer.


----------



## johnnyr

Trying to figure out which AP is best for our situation. We are 3 adults and are planning to get 1 AP for a 4 day trip in August. The other 2 adults will have the  2-Park - 4-Day Park-to-Park Promo Ticket. Not interested in Volcano Bay this time. Looking to use the AP to get a discounted room and we probably won't visit Universal again before the AP expires. Is it better just to purchase the Seasonal pass or the Preferred pass which includes other perks in this situation?


----------



## shawthorne44

johnnyr said:


> Trying to figure out which AP is best for our situation. We are 3 adults and are planning to get 1 AP for a 4 day trip in August. The other 2 adults will have the  2-Park - 4-Day Park-to-Park Promo Ticket. Not interested in Volcano Bay this time. Looking to use the AP to get a discounted room and we probably won't visit Universal again before the AP expires. Is it better just to purchase the Seasonal pass or the Preferred pass which includes other perks in this situation?



One seasonal pass will work for the discounted room.   With preferred you get free parking and early admission.   But if you are staying onsite, neither is of benefit to you.  So, you would just need the cheapest one that wasn't blacked out for your dates.  

Also, you can get tickets for all of you and then if you can't get an AP rate room, then just use the tickets. If you can get an AP rate, then upgrade one pass. Although the price might be about the same.


----------



## johnnyr

shawthorne44 said:


> One seasonal pass will work for the discounted room.   With preferred you get free parking and early admission.   But if you are staying onsite, neither is of benefit to you.  So, you would just need the cheapest one that wasn't blacked out for your dates.
> 
> Also, you can get tickets for all of you and then if you can't get an AP rate room, then just use the tickets. If you can get an AP rate, then upgrade one pass. Although the price might be about the same.



Thank you. Does the Seasonal Pass allow park to park access or is it just 1 park per day?


----------



## Erica Ladd

Park to park


----------



## shawthorne44

What Erica said.    It is just a pass with more blackout dates.   So, if all you want is a hotel discount, then get the cheapest one that isn't blacked out for your dates.  They use the word "Seasonal" instead of annual because so much of the year is blacked out.  But, then it is really cheap.   

Note, if you get the seasonal pass and fall in love with Universal and decide you want to come back, you can always upgrade your passes by paying the price difference. Tickets can be upgraded to passes as long as they aren't used up. 

Our original plan was a Feb 2020 trip and a Jan 2021 trip.


----------



## Martie Parker

We are going to Universal May 25th & 26th; we have seasonal passes but I would like to add Express passes. I looked at staying at one of the hotels that offer EP for our one night stay on Tuesday, May 25th. The only thing available is the suites beginning at $800 per night. What are the chances that a cheaper room will come available in your experience? There are some available on the Mon and Wed of the same week! We cannot move our dates to to flights and Disney trip. Also would if be worth it to stay at a Universal hotel that doesn’t offer EP passes to get in early entry? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## sandam1

johnnyr said:


> Is it better just to purchase the Seasonal pass or the Preferred pass which includes other perks in this situation?



The most valuable thing (IMHO) that Preferred gives you over Seasonal is a 10% discount on almost all food and merchandise that you buy (some of the small carts are excluded). Is it "worth it"? It depends on what you intend to spend. But it can add up. Also, you will be traveling during what is likely to be UO's Passholder Month(s) and there are often extra perks (some little, some bigger) to look out for.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Martie Parker said:


> We are going to Universal May 25th & 26th; we have seasonal passes but I would like to add Express passes. I looked at staying at one of the hotels that offer EP for our one night stay on Tuesday, May 25th. The only thing available is the suites beginning at $800 per night. What are the chances that a cheaper room will come available in your experience? There are some available on the Mon and Wed of the same week! We cannot move our dates to to flights and Disney trip. Also would if be worth it to stay at a Universal hotel that doesn’t offer EP passes to get in early entry? Thanks for any advice!



How many people do you have with you?  I'm seeing garden rooms at Portofino for that night for $410 right now.


----------



## Martie Parker

mickeyfan0805 said:


> How many people do you have with you?  I'm seeing garden rooms at Portofino for that night for $410 right now.


We have 2 I will take another look!


----------



## Martie Parker

Martie Parker said:


> We have 2 I will take another look!


I don’t see it it is only showing HR and RP at $800 unless I’m not on right site! I’m in Universal AP benefits site.


----------



## shawthorne44

Well, preferred passes gets early entry on all but a few days a year.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Martie Parker said:


> We are going to Universal May 25th & 26th; we have seasonal passes but I would like to add Express passes. I looked at staying at one of the hotels that offer EP for our one night stay on Tuesday, May 25th. The only thing available is the suites beginning at $800 per night. What are the chances that a cheaper room will come available in your experience? There are some available on the Mon and Wed of the same week! We cannot move our dates to to flights and Disney trip. Also would if be worth it to stay at a Universal hotel that doesn’t offer EP passes to get in early entry? Thanks for any advice!


Have you seen the new announcement for 30% discount on Express Pass,  limit one per passholder , purchase at Front gate for Annual Passholders and seasonal passholders?  The express pass offer is available 4/11-6/30 and must be purchased and redeemed before 6/30/21.
Dont forget the AP also allows express pass after 4, I Think.


----------



## TNKim

sandam1 said:


> The most valuable thing (IMHO) that Preferred gives you over Seasonal is a 10% discount on almost all food and merchandise that you buy (some of the small carts are excluded). Is it "worth it"? It depends on what you intend to spend. But it can add up. Also, you will be traveling during what is likely to be UO's Passholder Month(s) and there are often extra perks (some little, some bigger) to look out for.


What type of extra perks are offered during passholder months?


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Martie Parker said:


> I don’t see it it is only showing HR and RP at $800 unless I’m not on right site! I’m in Universal AP benefits site.



Yep - I just looked back and it seems to be gone now.  Sorry.  Keep looking, maybe one will pop up!  Good luck.


----------



## patster734

DL1WDW2 said:


> Have you seen the new announcement for 30% discount on Express Pass,  limit one per passholder , purchase at Front gate for Annual Passholders and seasonal passholders?  The express pass offer is available 4/11-6/30 and must be purchased and redeemed before 6/30/21.
> Dont forget the AP also allows express pass after 4, I Think.



The express pass after 4 only applies to the Premier Annual Pass.


----------



## Martie Parker

DL1WDW2 said:


> Have you seen the new announcement for 30% discount on Express Pass,  limit one per passholder , purchase at Front gate for Annual Passholders and seasonal passholders?  The express pass offer is available 4/11-6/30 and must be purchased and redeemed before 6/30/21.
> Dont forget the AP also allows express pass after 4, I Think.


So I must wait to buy this at the gate to receive the 30% discount? I can book a cheaper option Universal hotel such as Sapphire Falls and still get EE and discounted EPs?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Does the person with the AP have to be the lead guest on the reservation? My daughter and I had/have APs which expired/will expire in September 2020 and March 2021, plus whatever time UO added for Covid closures. We have not been able to travel from the U.K. and UO have offered us two complimentary 14 day tickets. When we travel  in December 2021, my adult son will be with us and I plan to buy an AP in his name. However the HRH booking is in my name. When/if APH rates are released, should I rebook in my son’s name, rather than mine or is it sufficient for any guest in the room to be an APH? Thank you.


----------



## macraven

One adult listed in the room will need the ap for that discount to hold firm for the booking rate

it should not be an issue when you check in as they can list the ap adult holder as lead on the room charges
( front desk staff can change name of responsible
Adult)

policies do change so contact the hotel front desk for present info either in advance or wait until you check in

As long as the lead person is 21 or older, reservation can be in their name


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

macraven said:


> One adult listed in the room will need the ap for that discount to hold firm for the booking rate
> 
> it should not be an issue when you check in as they can list the ap adult holder as lead on the room charges
> ( front desk staff can change name of responsible
> Adult)
> 
> policies do change so contact the hotel front desk for present info either in advance or wait until you check in
> 
> As long as the lead person is 21 or older, reservation can be in their name


Thank you.


----------



## macraven

Always glad to help


----------



## bdyy

I had a room in Hard Rock booked with AP rate but with incorrect # of guests -- should be 3 instead of 2. But when I tried to modify the AP rate is no longer available -- is that going to be a problem with check-in ? We want EP for all three guests. Do I need to contact the hotel to update the reservation, or can we just show up the day of ?


----------



## Erica Ladd

bdyy said:


> I had a room in Hard Rock booked with AP rate but with incorrect # of guests -- should be 3 instead of 2. But when I tried to modify the AP rate is no longer available -- is that going to be a problem with check-in ? We want EP for all three guests. Do I need to contact the hotel to update the reservation, or can we just show up the day of ?



I would prolly call just to have it dealt with prior. Is the 3rd guest an adult? Are you all adults? That will cause a price increase of $40. But team members work with guest services to resolve issues like this all the time even if you can’t fix it online


----------



## bdyy

Erica Ladd said:


> I would prolly call just to have it dealt with prior. Is the 3rd guest an adult? Are you all adults? That will cause a price increase of $40. But team members work with guest services to resolve issues like this all the time even if you can’t fix it online


Thank you Erica. I'll call the hotel to sort it out before arrival. Only 1 adult.


----------



## macraven

No issue if you call now or wait until you check in

Main thing is you you have already locked in your room.


----------



## FinnsMom7

I know that it seems APH drops are random and in post 2020 anything is possible - given the last drop was end of Feb, what are the odds another set of dates will come out soon? And will the next drop include such a large set of dates (Feb drop went out 24 weeks) or will it slowly get released? 
I know it is all speculation but I am itching to do anything involving vacation planning lately LOL - I have our room booked with the ST and it's a great rate but I love checking every day - I am doing the same with my airfare wondering when I should finally book.


----------



## sandam1

FinnsMom7 said:


> I know that it seems APH drops are random and in post 2020 anything is possible - given the last drop was end of Feb, what are the odds another set of dates will come out soon? And will the next drop include such a large set of dates (Feb drop went out 24 weeks) or will it slowly get released?



Usually they will drop the rest of August, September and October all at one time. In 2019, it was at the end of April. It appears that in 2018, it might have been in mid-July (I'm looking at my old email files so I'm not 100% on this date). I believe in 2019, they dropped the premier hotel rates first and then the rest of them about a week or so later. 

The next group after that is usually November through mid-December (cutting off before the Christmas week). 

With all of the uncertainty in the travel world, I would be very surprised to see them release a large block of dates at one time. But I've been wrong before!


----------



## FinnsMom7

sandam1 said:


> Usually they will drop the rest of August, September and October all at one time. In 2019, it was at the end of April. It appears that in 2018, it might have been in mid-July (I'm looking at my old email files so I'm not 100% on this date). I believe in 2019, they dropped the premier hotel rates first and then the rest of them about a week or so later.
> 
> The next group after that is usually November through mid-December (cutting off before the Christmas week).
> 
> With all of the uncertainty in the travel world, I would be very surprised to see them release a large block of dates at one time. But I've been wrong before!


Thanks! I know even in a normal world it varies but I am so itching to get more plans set LOL - I mean we are going no matter what but setting some things in stone helps the excitement


----------



## sandam1

FinnsMom7 said:


> setting some things in stone helps the excitement



I completely understand!

However, if you see a rate right now that you could live with, I would book it. You can always modify the rate (if staying the same dates at the same hotel) or cancel and rebook (if changing hotels) when the APH rates come out. I always like knowing that I have a room and then I look for the better deal.


----------



## FinnsMom7

sandam1 said:


> I completely understand!
> 
> However, if you see a rate right now that you could live with, I would book it. You can always modify the rate (if staying the same dates at the same hotel) or cancel and rebook (if changing hotels) when the APH rates come out. I always like knowing that I have a room and then I look for the better deal.


OH yea I booked already, SF rate was awesome, but hoping maybe to move to a premier if rates work, either way cannot wait to get back!


----------



## weather_lady

FinnsMom7 said:


> I know that it seems APH drops are random and in post 2020 anything is possible - given the last drop was end of Feb, what are the odds another set of dates will come out soon? And will the next drop include such a large set of dates (Feb drop went out 24 weeks) or will it slowly get released?
> I know it is all speculation but I am itching to do anything involving vacation planning lately LOL - I have our room booked with the ST and it's a great rate but I love checking every day - I am doing the same with my airfare wondering when I should finally book.



Traveling back in this thread, it looks like last year the APH hotel rates were extended into the fall 2020 on or about May 19, 2020. Announcements about Passholder Appreciation Days (which took place during the same period) were made shortly thereafter, in early June. While I know it varies widely from year to year, if they follow last year's timing we're probably getting close to another APH rate drop, and to some more specifics about other applicable perks for the late summer/early fall!


----------



## FinnsMom7

weather_lady said:


> Traveling back in this thread, it looks like last year the APH hotel rates were extended into the fall 2020 on or about May 19, 2020. Announcements about Passholder Appreciation Days (which took place during the same period) were made shortly thereafter, in early June. While I know it varies widely from year to year, if they follow last year's timing we're probably getting close to another APH rate drop, and to some more specifics about other applicable perks for the late summer/early fall!


Just in time for me to find out my work is giving us the entire Thanksgiving week this year and wondering if I should shift my dates LOL
Shifting only gets me 2 PTO days back and while I know it seems the rest of this year will be "busy" I still think 11/9-11/17 is less of a risk of long waits than 11/17-11/24 would be.


----------



## Beeble

Just got a great deal for late July at Portofino! $279 a night! I was previously booked at $319.


----------



## ml sumner

Beeble said:


> Just got a great deal for late July at Portofino! $279 a night! I was previously booked at $319.


Is this with the APH rate? We just booked for October (fall break) at Portofino for $360 a night with the ST rate. I was scared to keep waiting because the cheaper rooms were selling out at the other two resorts and this was the only resort left with standard rooms for our dates. Keeping a close eye out hoping for annual passholder discount so that I can buy those and get her better rate.


----------



## starry_solo

ml sumner said:


> Is this with the APH rate? We just booked for October (fall break) at Portofino for $360 a night with the ST rate. I was scared to keep waiting because the cheaper rooms were selling out at the other two resorts and this was the only resort left with standard rooms for our dates. Keeping a close eye out hoping for annual passholder discount so that I can buy those and get her better rate.



I'm booking in November and it's $460/night (3 adults), not including tax, etc.  I'm really hoping for a good AP rate


----------



## Beeble

ml sumner said:


> Is this with the APH rate? We just booked for October (fall break) at Portofino for $360 a night with the ST rate. I was scared to keep waiting because the cheaper rooms were selling out at the other two resorts and this was the only resort left with standard rooms for our dates. Keeping a close eye out hoping for annual passholder discount so that I can buy those and get her better rate.


That's the APH rate.


----------



## macraven

AP room rates for October, have not been released yet - 
When they are released, someone will most likely make a post on it.


----------



## FoxC63

Hmm, when looking for my dates, Oct 27-Nov 2 Portofino Bay is no longer listed,
Did I miss a sale or something?
Direct link


----------



## ladyderks

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, when looking for my dates, Oct 27-Nov 2 Portofino Bay is no longer listed,
> Did I miss a sale or something?
> Direct link



Ive been checking AP rates for the end of September. I haven’t seen any yet


----------



## mamapenguin

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, when looking for my dates, Oct 27-Nov 2 Portofino Bay is no longer listed,
> Did I miss a sale or something?
> Direct link


No. It’s going to be BUSY. Also, it could be a glitch: Portofino disappeared from my July dates this morning and they had a lot of availability yesterday ( I don’t think they booked all of those rooms, so check again later or tomorrow)


----------



## 03GirlsMom

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, when looking for my dates, Oct 27-Nov 2 Portofino Bay is no longer listed,
> Did I miss a sale or something?
> Direct link


No, no sale. Our dates are very similar to yours (Oct 25-Nov 2) and there seems to be very limited availability at most of the premier resorts for those days. I've been checking back daily for the AP rate to drop.


----------



## FoxC63

03GirlsMom said:


> No, no sale. Our dates are very similar to yours (Oct 25-Nov 2) and there seems to be very limited availability at most of the premier resorts for those days. I've been checking back daily for the AP rate to drop.



I'm just surprised it's gone considering there were several options available yesterday.  Perhaps a glitch.  I'm checking daily as well for AP discount maybe something is coming our way


----------



## macraven

A few days back PB came up for my dates with prices lower than RP
$285
Plus tax

When there is a lot of booking activity, prices rise
When bookings slow down, you’ll see drops in room
rates

I never check the rate site during lunch hours as many are checking rates then and it becomes inflated prices.

Try again to see the rates at different times of the day

I find weekends when many are looking to book a room also have inflated prices

If you feel like you don’t want to wait to find a better rate, book when you see a price you can live with and still watch the hotel rates

you can call right away and ask to have the new rate applied

You have at that point already paid the deposit and also have a lower per night room rate.
Easiest way to deal with it is to leave what you prepaid on the books and pay less when you pay the remainder of the bill


----------



## mickeyfan0805

macraven said:


> A few days back PB came up for my dates with prices lower than RP
> $285
> Plus tax



For our August nights (August 8-11), PB has consistently been below the others.  RP is actually the highest of the three EP resorts.  I keep watching, as I'd actually prefer to be at one of the others in order to avoid the longer walk in the August heat, but so far PB has been the best deal.


----------



## dez1978

Planning for next may... When should I book rooms?  And when do I need to start stalking AP rates?


----------



## FinnsMom7

I got way too excited seeing activity on here this morning LOL - now outside of stalking AP rates I am watching the crowds be so steady every day and hoping at least 2 of my 6 Nov days are slower.


----------



## Charade67

I’m watching rates for October 1-4. Hoping to upgrade my hotel if the price is right.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

FinnsMom7 said:


> I got way too excited seeing activity on here this morning LOL


lol same


----------



## weather_lady

FoxC63 said:


> I'm just surprised it's gone considering there were several options available yesterday.  Perhaps a glitch.  I'm checking daily as well for AP discount maybe something is coming our way



Yeah, there was a very weird glitch today. I check every day for our dates (August 17-21) to see if the APH rate is available yet. Early this morning (as in, 4am-5pm EST, when I just happened to be awake and checked out of boredom), suddenly none of the premier hotels were showing any availability when there had been plenty the day before -- not just for my dates, but when I tried random other ones, they were showing as unavailable for _all_ dates! I waited a couple hours and checked again, at which point HRH and RPR were back and showing plenty of availability again. It took a few more hours for PBR's availability to be restored.

I was hoping that all of this glitchy-ness was some sort of harbinger of APH rates getting added into the system today, but no such luck.


----------



## Phatscott25

Well, I've officially given up on APH rates for my dates (8/22 - 8/27) at HRH.  The room types I already have booked are no longer available for my dates for regular bookings.  So obviously they won't have APH rates for them.


----------



## limace

Phatscott25 said:


> Well, I've officially given up on APH rates for my dates (8/22 - 8/27) at HRH.  The room types I already have booked are no longer available for my dates for regular bookings.  So obviously they won't have APH rates for them.


So we were there a week or so ago, at HRH. Had one room booked but asked if they had any upgrades as I was reconsidering the wisdom of five of us in a regular room. The hotel showed as sold out when I looked online-at check in they offered me a second room, connecting, at the AP rate. So you never know.


----------



## FoxC63

limace said:


> So we were there a week or so ago, at HRH. Had one room booked but asked if they had any upgrades as I was reconsidering the wisdom of five of us in a regular room. The hotel showed as sold out when I looked online-at check in they offered me a second room, connecting, at the AP rate. So you never know.



Well done!  That's so wild, don't think I've seen an experience like this before but note, I'm still new to the world of Universal. Anyway, good on you!


----------



## Phatscott25

limace said:


> So we were there a week or so ago, at HRH. Had one room booked but asked if they had any upgrades as I was reconsidering the wisdom of five of us in a regular room. The hotel showed as sold out when I looked online-at check in they offered me a second room, connecting, at the AP rate. So you never know.


Thanks for letting me know I'll definitely look into it anyway then!


----------



## vincentc77

dez1978 said:


> Planning for next may... When should I book rooms?  And when do I need to start stalking AP rates?


With the way the resorts have been filling up.  Now.  I frequently book multiple hotels and adjust as our stay approaches.  The only downside is the required deposit to the CC, which is refunded is a few days once a reservation is canceled - I use the website to book/cancel.  I then typically watch the rates on a daily basis to see if the rates become more attractive (not recently) or APH apply (usually 3 months).  Just came back from an early May trip where we stayed at Royal Pacific - booked the hotel back in December.  Lucky we did, for there were zero on site properties available during our stay.  Already have our HHN property booked for September at rack rates and have been checking on a regular basis for APH to apply.  Also, the parks were insane for a May trip.  If you don't like hour long waits for attractions, I would highly consider a deluxe property for the Express Pass bonus.  This last trip was for my daughters bday.  She's been to the parks a few times before, but with the entire family were we pick and choose attractions.  I knew she would want to ride everything multiple times.  This would not have been possible without Express.  Most waits times were around 60-70 minutes - we never waited more than 15.  Good luck!


----------



## MomOTwins

weather_lady said:


> Yeah, there was a very weird glitch today. I check every day for our dates (August 17-21) to see if the APH rate is available yet. Early this morning (as in, 4am-5pm EST, when I just happened to be awake and checked out of boredom), suddenly none of the premier hotels were showing any availability when there had been plenty the day before -- not just for my dates, but when I tried random other ones, they were showing as unavailable for _all_ dates! I waited a couple hours and checked again, at which point HRH and RPR were back and showing plenty of availability again. It took a few more hours for PBR's availability to be restored.
> 
> I was hoping that all of this glitchy-ness was some sort of harbinger of APH rates getting added into the system today, but no such luck.


I am checking literally the exact same dates!  Getting kind of exhausting constantly checking.   Surely there must be something soon!  I'll PM you if you I find any.


----------



## mamamelody2

Just out of interest I searched AP rates for our week (June 12-19).
All that is available is Sapphire Falls presidential suite at $1280 a night. OUCH.


----------



## keishashadow

vincentc77 said:


> Also, the parks were insane for a May trip. If you don't like hour long waits for attractions, I would highly consider a deluxe property for the Express Pass bonus


Was very busy first week of May. There always seems to be a bump up tho starting the friday pre Mother’s Day


vincentc77 said:


> This would not have been possible without Express. Most waits times were around 60-70 minutes - we never waited more than 15. Good luck!


It worked well for us too, we’ve had longer wait times in the past using the FOTL perc several other times of the year


----------



## patster734

keishashadow said:


> Was very busy first week of May. There always seems to be a bump up tho starting the friday pre Mother’s Day
> 
> It worked well for us too, we’ve had longer wait times in the past using the FOTL perc several other times of the year



It was also very busy this past week as well.  What I’m hearing is with international pleasure travel limited, the domestic US destinations are getting a lot more tourists.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Some late august AP rates up!  Not HRH though


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## weather_lady

allaboutthemouse said:


> Some late august AP rates up!  Not HRH though


Yeah, for my dates (8/17-21) only the most expensive suites are offered at an APH rate for HRH. At RPR, only the multi-room suites as well.

Pretty paltry offerings for passholders considering how much unsold inventory is still available.

I'll keep an eye on it and hope they open up the APH rates to some other categories. Looking at the big picture though, I can't get too whiny. I booked our room (Deluxe 2-Queen at HRH -- now that my son and daughter are teens, we really need that third separate sleeping space!) under a "Savvy Traveler" discount that was already pretty good. Even if APH rates for it are released at 30% off standard rate, I'll only save about an additional $30/night - still, that would be enough to pay for a nice dinner!


----------



## sandam1

I just rebooked my room at Cabana Bay for 9/6-10 with the APH rate. An interior family suite when from $175 per night to $116 per night.


----------



## Phatscott25

Portofino has plenty for my dates (8/22 - 8/27) but otherwise it's similar for the others.  Only suites at RPR and nothing at HRH.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

AP rates have been released through Oct 31. Starting with checkin Nov 1 they only offer the seasonal rate. September AP rates look pretty great for my dates, October....not so much.


----------



## weather_lady

[Deleted]


----------



## elanderson12

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> AP rates have been released through Oct 31. Starting with checkin Nov 1 they only offer the seasonal rate. September AP rates look pretty great for my dates, October....not so much.



Dang, I was hoping the next batch would go through mid-November to cover my dates (11/11-11/14).  Oh well, guess I can relax a bit until the next one comes out


----------



## bobafemme

Whoohoo! APH for the week of Aug 17.  HRH and RPR the APH currently for hospitality level rooms. Much more available at PBH. We do have a club level at PBH without a APH and now APH deluxe queen booked.


----------



## FinnsMom7

elanderson12 said:


> Dang, I was hoping the next batch would go through mid-November to cover my dates (11/11-11/14).  Oh well, guess I can relax a bit until the next one comes out


Same I have 9-17 for Nov - guess we are getting there little by little at least.


----------



## MomOTwins

So annoying.  Aug 18-21 and the only "real" APH rate is for PBH.  Booked a garden room there, but it is only $200 cheaper for the entire stay than the standard room we already had booked at RPR.  We stayed at PBH last year and really didn't love it--was hoping for RPR or HRH.  I guess I'll keep watching in case a rate pops up at one of those other hotels.  $200 is $200 so I'll probably make the switch, but darn this is annoying.


----------



## mamapenguin

October AP rates around Columbus Day are out. Nothing available in my hotel and room category, but I figured this might help someone else.


----------



## Skywalker3

I just found much better rates for our Oct trip, week of Columbus Day, Just booked Royal Pacific (portofino had good rates too, but not HRH,) THanks for the info on this thread!!! Now trying to decide which AP to get.


----------



## Skywalker3

mamapenguin said:


> October AP rates around Columbus Day are out. Nothing available in my hotel and room category, but I figured this might help someone else.


It did! Thanks!


----------



## patster734

Thanks!  I just switched my PBH Deluxe Room reservation for 4 adults from Savvy Traveler to APH for the week of September 18 - 25, and saved $400 on the total price.


----------



## ladyderks

My dates in September (23-25) only have standard rooms at PBH - which I’m not really interested in. Only availability using AP rates at RPR is for suites


----------



## MomOTwins

Well, I just cancelled my Royal Pacific.  Can't justify paying more for a smaller room for our family of 5 to squeeze into, even though I am not wild about Portofino. Hopefully we'll get a better room this time--we were super far from everything on our spring break trip.


----------



## georgina

I was looking for a night or 2 the beginning of Oct. Only had AP rates listed for that weekend at ES, Aventura, SF, and PBH. I booked Sun Oct 3 at PBH for 267+tax (bay view room!), will keep an eye on rates as they can always change availability and price!


----------



## georgina

Charade67 said:


> I’m watching rates for October 1-4. Hoping to upgrade my hotel if the price is right.


Just quoting you in case you hadn't seen the news.


----------



## policycobb

Nothing for my October 3-8th at Hard Rock.  I'd switch but there is nothing for RPR or PB.


----------



## Charade67

georgina said:


> Just quoting you in case you hadn't seen the news.


Thank you. The link I had was not showing AP rates. I tried again and now see them.


----------



## TwentyThingamabobs

When I search for my dates - 2 nights 9/9-9/11- I get only suites at Royal Pacific. But when I search 3 nights 9/8-9/11, I can book a queen room. Does anyone know if I can easily modify this and knock off 9/8 and keep the same room?


----------



## weather_lady

TwentyThingamabobs said:


> When I search for my dates - 2 nights 9/9-9/11- I get only suites at Royal Pacific. But when I search 3 nights 9/8-9/11, I can book a queen room. Does anyone know if I can easily modify this and knock off 9/8 and keep the same room?



You can make the 2nd reservation and modify the first one to a one-night. Then call and have it noted that you'd like to stay in the same room if possible (and ask again at check-in if it hasn't been done). We did this once a few years ago. Assuming none of the relevant procedures have changed, most likely they'll have no trouble accommodating you, but do be prepared to change rooms if worse comes to worst. Even if you don't have to change rooms, you'll still have to go through the motions of "checking out" and checking back in on 9/9.

Note that if the rate under which you originally booked your whole stay is no longer available or was dependent on a length-of-stay (e.g., stay more save more), your rate for that reservation could change when you subtract the other nights. To test it, open up your reservation and start to "modify" by changing the dates, and see if you're able to change the dates without changing the nightly rate.


----------



## georgina

TwentyThingamabobs said:


> When I search for my dates - 2 nights 9/9-9/11- I get only suites at Royal Pacific. But when I search 3 nights 9/8-9/11, I can book a queen room. Does anyone know if I can easily modify this and knock off 9/8 and keep the same room?


My experience has been that when you modify a reservation you only get the available rate for the new dates. So that wouldn't work. i haven't been there in a while, you could always try and call in to modify, but I doubt they would extend the same rate to a shorter stay. It doesn't hurt to try, you could always just cancel.


----------



## TwentyThingamabobs

georgina said:


> My experience has been that when you modify a reservation you only get the available rate for the new dates. So that wouldn't work. i haven't been there in a while, you could always try and call in to modify, but I doubt they would extend the same rate to a shorter stay. It doesn't hurt to try, you could always just cancel.



Thanks! That’s what I was afraid of. I just went ahead and booked Portofino Bay which was available. It’ll be a new resort to check out, so that’s cool. I just love how close RPR is to Islands


----------



## Skippyboo

Yesterday I book PB with Savy Traveler Rate for Sept 18-25 for $2102.63  2 Queen Garden View.  Just now booked AP rate for 2 Queen Deluxe Room for $ 2028.22. Did a separate reservation and just canceled the first one.


----------



## patster734

TwentyThingamabobs said:


> Thanks! That’s what I was afraid of. I just went ahead and booked Portofino Bay which was available. It’ll be a new resort to check out, so that’s cool. I just love how close RPR is to Islands



RPR is our favorite resort.  However, PBR is a nice consolation prize.  It has bigger guest rooms of all the hotels based upon category.  We’ve stayed here a few times, and haven’t been disappointed yet.  (Unfortunately, can’t say the same for HRH.)


----------



## weather_lady

Okay, so next question for the veteran passholders: does Universal typically release additional rooms with an APH rate after the first wave, or is it usually a one-time deal? Do I keep checking daily in case the room I've booked suddenly gets offered at an APH rate, or should I simply say "it is done" and go back to my regular life now?


----------



## patster734

weather_lady said:


> Okay, so next question for the veteran passholders: does Universal typically release additional rooms with an APH rate after the first wave, or is it usually a one-time deal? Do I keep checking daily in case the room I've booked suddenly gets offered at an APH rate, or should I simply say "it is done" and go back to my regular life now?



Continue checking.  Not sure if more rooms get released, but people do cancel, releasing those rooms back into availability.  Also, there is still a question on if hotels still have a current capacity limit from Covid-19.  If they are still currently limiting max occupancy from it, that could also get lifted, resulting in more rooms becoming available.


----------



## weather_lady

patster734 said:


> Continue checking.  Not sure if more rooms get released, but people do cancel, releasing those rooms back into availability.  Also, there is still a question on if hotels still have a current capacity limit from Covid-19.  If they are still currently limiting max occupancy from it, that could also get lifted, resulting in more rooms becoming available.



I know they're nowhere near booked at my hotel for my dates -- if I do a non-APH-rate search, almost every category of room (including the one I booked) still has rooms available at the standard rate. But I shall certainly follow your advice and keep checking. Hope springs eternal!


----------



## peajay18

APH rate for our September dates at Royal Pacific have appeared, but so far only the Presidential Suite is on offer:
https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/i...&nights=3&rooms=1&adults=2&child1=0&promo=APH
But it does have a saving of $600 a night! 

Will keep checking for a King Club room...


----------



## macraven

When the ap rate was released this morning that included September and October, standard and preferred rooms went fast at RP

I noticed before noon the high end suite was bookable.

Many will make room changes and other rooms could be open then.
peajay18,  keep an eye on room openings 
Peeps will cancel and it’s possible you can get a king club suite.


----------



## soniam

policycobb said:


> Nothing for my October 3-8th at Hard Rock.  I'd switch but there is nothing for RPR or PB.



The last part of your trip is the beginning of Columbus Day weekend. That's a very busy weekend for HHN. In fact, Hard Rock tends to book more fully during HHN than the other hotels, since it's closest to the studios. I don't remember getting an AP rate during the 2 trips I have taken in early October for HHN.


----------



## Annchristine65

I missed the AP rate for RP this morning I guess. I just got an AP rate for PB for September 23-28. 2 Q deluxe $248 for 3 of the nights and $280 for the other 2 nights. I took it but prefer RP. I'll keep checking every day though.


----------



## MomOTwins

Annchristine65 said:


> I missed the AP rate for RP this morning I guess. I just got an AP rate for PB for September 23-28. 2 Q deluxe $248 for 3 of the nights and $280 for the other 2 nights. I took it but prefer RP. I'll keep checking every day though.


I don’t think you missed it, I think it just was not offered for many dates. I checked this morning 30 mins apart.  First check: no AP rate, second check: AP rate but at RPR and HRH expensive suites only; AP discount was only at PBH for normal hotel rooms.


----------



## Annchristine65

MomOTwins said:


> I don’t think you missed it, I think it just was not offered for many dates. I checked this morning 30 mins apart.  First check: no AP rate, second check: AP rate but at RPR and HRH expensive suites only; AP discount was only at PBH for normal hotel rooms.


Oh thanks! I've been checking every day for weeks hoping for RP. I'll just keep PB for now and keep checking.


----------



## macraven

There is always the possibility that more rooms
could be released in the next few months 

I did not find what percentage of rooms will be open

Think once they can hire more staff for the hotels, they can  possibly move forward in opening more rooms.

Many were let go when the parks and hotels closed down last year.


----------



## tony67

Yeah - Ive been checking for my dates every day and have seen very spare availability at the high end hotels - not that the APH rates are finally out nothing.
Ill keep checking every morning as rooms do free up.


macraven said:


> Think once they can hire more staff for the hotels, they can possibly move forward in opening more rooms.
> 
> Many were let go when the parks and hotels closed down last year.


Yeah - this should become easier now that they are no longer paying the extra for unemployment.
I know Florida had issues with its system - but if you figured it out it was probably not bad.
I kind of regret making my kids go back to work - they would have made about double on unemployment and now there is a bonus for going back to work being discussed.   That's what you get for doing the right thing I guess.


----------



## bobafemme

@weather_lady.  Keep checking. We usually go the 3rd or 4th week of August and I've always found the APH rate changes slightly. I do check nearly daily (I treat it like reading the weather online).  My normal booking process goes: book best rate, scout for APH, book first APH, scout more, book lower APH.  Mostly it is staying at RPR, but sometimes a new room will open at PBH and we move there.

 It seems there are more Aug folks on here than usual, I'll post in the Aug thread if I find anything.


----------



## starry_solo

elanderson12 said:


> Dang, I was hoping the next batch would go through mid-November to cover my dates (11/11-11/14).  Oh well, guess I can relax a bit until the next one comes out



Me too!


----------



## policycobb

Our trip is 10/3 - 10/9.  I have a pool view at Hard Rock already reserved for $2,177.73.  I can change to Deluxe 2 Queen Room at Portofino from 10/3 - 10/8 for $1,606.84 and then do a 2 Queen Skyline View at Aventura 10/8 - 10/9 for $182.80.  We would still have express passes for 10/3 - 10/8.  Flight leaves early 10/9.  This would save me $388.09.  I have never done a split stay.  It will be me and my 16 yr old daughter.  We've stayed at all resorts except Endless Summers.  I am torn.


----------



## dez1978

vincentc77 said:


> With the way the resorts have been filling up.  Now.  I frequently book multiple hotels and adjust as our stay approaches.  The only downside is the required deposit to the CC, which is refunded is a few days once a reservation is canceled - I use the website to book/cancel.  I then typically watch the rates on a daily basis to see if the rates become more attractive (not recently) or APH apply (usually 3 months).  Just came back from an early May trip where we stayed at Royal Pacific - booked the hotel back in December.  Lucky we did, for there were zero on site properties available during our stay.  Already have our HHN property booked for September at rack rates and have been checking on a regular basis for APH to apply.  Also, the parks were insane for a May trip.  If you don't like hour long waits for attractions, I would highly consider a deluxe property for the Express Pass bonus.  This last trip was for my daughters bday.  She's been to the parks a few times before, but with the entire family were we pick and choose attractions.  I knew she would want to ride everything multiple times.  This would not have been possible without Express.  Most waits times were around 60-70 minutes - we never waited more than 15.  Good luck!


Yeah, I am def looking at one of the 3 that offers express passes.  I'll go ahead and book the rooms I want then keep an eye out for better rates.  The deposit tho...  Geeze, Disney has me spoiled with the $200 deposit lol.  I just looked and it was $504 for each room (booking 2)


----------



## macraven

I find split stays are time consuming so I avoid them 
When you move from a premier hotel to the Adventura, you’ll be responsible to move your luggage


----------



## dez1978

I see a lot of posts saying "I see plenty available at this place"  Is there a way of seeing how many rooms are available or is it just playing around and seeing that all room categories are available on that date?


----------



## macraven

I stick to my usual hotel and if it is bookable I lock in

Have not read if there is a way to know how many vacancies hotels have unless I call them

If there is a system to it, I’m sure someone will post and share


----------



## Elle :)

I saw pass holder rates up for the first week of Sept.


----------



## weather_lady

There's nothing like an APH rate drop to make me fiddle around with our plans! I think on our last trip to Universal (about 2 years ago), our hotel arrangements changed about 5 times as the APH-discounted inventory shifted around.

Our upcoming Universal stay is 4 nights. Initial booking was for all 4 nights in a deluxe 2-queen room at HRH. (Thanks to the fact that my son and daughter are now teens, we really need rooms with 3 proper sleeping spaces, e.g., 2 beds plus a fold-out, which definitely limits our options!)

Yesterday while clicking around, I found an APH rate for nights 3 and 4 (but only for those nights) for a Jurassic World Kids Suite at RPR, offered at a lower nightly rate than the one for our HRH room. With the family's blessing, I booked it and will now have a split stay: 2 nights at HRH, followed by 2 nights at RPR. My kids may consider themselves too old to share a bed with a sibling, but they decided they weren't remotely "too old" to enjoy a lavishly-themed dinosaur bedroom!  Plus, while I know many consider split stays to be a hassle, my family loves them. We pack super-light so the unpacking and repacking never takes more than a few minutes, and we really enjoy having the chance to explore different resorts, pools and restaurants.

The downside is that by changing the HRH booking from 4 nights to 2, we lost the "Savvy Traveler" rate from the original booking, so my efforts to stalk an APH rate for our dates and HRH room category (which is not fully sold out, so it's possible an APH rate could be offered) have been redoubled.

Me, to the APH rate I am now seeking several times daily...


----------



## Gr8t Fan

RP standard room is $214 a night for 8/15 - 8/16 only.  No other date that week came up at the same rate.


----------



## mamamelody2

I had booked a PBR standard room just three days ago.  Changed it to a deluxe two queen room yesterday for an extra $70 for the week.  We will definitely be able to use that extra room with four full-sized humans in there!


----------



## weather_lady

dez1978 said:


> I see a lot of posts saying "I see plenty available at this place"  Is there a way of seeing how many rooms are available or is it just playing around and seeing that all room categories are available on that date?



I think the latter -- at least I know when I posted something like that about HRH for my dates, I meant that the vast majority of room categories were still showing availability.


----------



## keishashadow

FYI - my APH rate I just booked yesterday has already increased approx $40+ a night, this for the 1st weekend in Oct.


TwentyThingamabobs said:


> When I search for my dates - 2 nights 9/9-9/11- I get only suites at Royal Pacific. But when I search 3 nights 9/8-9/11, I can book a queen room. Does anyone know if I can easily modify this and knock off 9/8 and keep the same room?


You’d pay whatever rate is available. Often they impose a three night minimum


patster734 said:


> RPR is our favorite resort.  However, PBR is a nice consolation prize.  It has bigger guest rooms of all the hotels based upon category.  We’ve stayed here a few times, and haven’t been disappointed yet.  (Unfortunately, can’t say the same for HRH.)


I like PBH, the mr is more of a HRH fan.  For nearly $130 difference a night, PBH it is. 


patster734 said:


> Also, there is still a question on if hotels still have a current capacity limit from Covid-19. If they are still currently limiting max occupancy from it, that could also get lifte


TMs I spoke to yesterday confirmed


weather_lady said:


> I know they're nowhere near booked at my hotel for my dates -- if I do a non-APH-rate search, almost every category of room (including the one I booked) still has rooms available at the standard rate. But I shall certainly follow your advice and keep checking. Hope springs eternal!


you could be seeing ‘just’ a room or two there


soniam said:


> Hard Rock tends to book more fully during HHN than the other hotels, since it's closest to the studios. I don't remember getting an AP rate during the 2 trips I have taken in early October for HHN.


Same with us, however, the same dates haven’t been quite so expensive at rack either


macraven said:


> Many were let go when the parks and hotels closed down last year.


Sadly, yes


tony67 said:


> Yeah - this should become easier now that they are no longer paying the extra for unemployment.


FL standard UEC rate is shockingly low to those of us in other states.  As long as people are able to find child care services/openings (a huge issue here for many), I’m sure they will be ready to return. 


policycobb said:


> Our trip is 10/3 - 10/9.  I have a pool view at Hard Rock already reserved for $2,177.73.  This would save me $388.09.  I have never done a split stay.  It will be me and my 16 yr old daughter.  We've stayed at all resorts except Endless Summers.  I am torn.


Are you talking APH rates above?  I have no issue doing split stays in Orlando, especially between WDW & U. 

Since you are ok with considering a split stay, have you priced out various other date combos for that time span to see if any AP rates pop up





dez1978 said:


> Is there a way of seeing how many rooms are available or is it just playing around and seeing that all room categories are available on that date?


The latter


weather_lady said:


> My kids may consider themselves too old to share a bed with a sibling, but they decided they weren't remotely "too old" to enjoy a lavishly-themed dinosaur bedroom!  Plus, while I know many consider split stays to be a hassle, my family loves them. We pack super-light so the unpacking and repacking never takes more than a few minutes, and we really enjoy having the chance to explore different resorts, pools and restaurants.


I’d happily stay in a Dino room too . Love the adventurous spirits of your kids, good job Mom


mamamelody2 said:


> I had booked a PBR standard room just three days ago.  Changed it to a deluxe two queen room yesterday for an extra $70 for the week.  We will definitely be able to use that extra room with four full-sized humans in there!


It’s nice having separate shower & tub & bigger bathroom in the Deluxe rooms but only 40 square feet larger than standard as I recall.  We are booked into one by default for the fall, only room open via the APH rate.


----------



## mamapenguin

dez1978 said:


> Yeah, I am def looking at one of the 3 that offers express passes.  I'll go ahead and book the rooms I want then keep an eye out for better rates.  The deposit tho...  Geeze, Disney has me spoiled with the $200 deposit lol.  I just looked and it was $504 for each room (booking 2)


Don’t feel bad, I have 3 different rooms booked.


----------



## tony67

macraven said:


> I find split stays are time consuming so I avoid them


I tend to agree with you - its burns up too much time IMO.   I find even having to change rooms in the same hotel to be a bit of a pain unless I had planned for it up front.

It makes sense at Disney - stay at a monorail hotel when you are doing MK and one of the Epcot ones when doing Epcot and HS.
I did not find staying at AKL to be much of an advantage when going to AK.

Doing a split stay between RPR\Aventura\SF seems doable since you just have to carry your bag over to the other hotel - its all walkable, but I have not tried it.  I have considered it if arriving late - stay at Aventura and then go to RPR in the AM to check in get EP etc..  same if leaving early in the AM - but all the moving is just a hassle and if you have 2 or 3 people even more so.


----------



## patster734

tony67 said:


> I tend to agree with you - its burns up too much time IMO.   I find even having to change rooms in the same hotel to be a bit of a pain unless I had planned for it up front.
> 
> It makes sense at Disney - stay at a monorail hotel when you are doing MK and one of the Epcot ones when doing Epcot and HS.
> I did not find staying at AKL to be much of an advantage when going to AK.
> 
> Doing a split stay between RPR\Aventura\SF seems doable since you just have to carry your bag over to the other hotel - its all walkable, but I have not tried it.  I have considered it if arriving late - stay at Aventura and then go to RPR in the AM to check in get EP etc..  same if leaving early in the AM - but all the moving is just a hassle and if you have 2 or 3 people even more so.



We switched hotels between RPR and SF last month, and it was a slight pain.  There is no hotel to hotel luggage transfer available.  I asked the front desk if we could use a luggage rack to use between hotels and they said no (expected that).  We had 2 large suitcases, a couple of carry-on sized bags, a couple of personal sized bags, and a styrofoam cooler.  Fortunately, my sister and her husband (who were staying off-property) we’re able to help move the luggage with us.  We were able to stack the cooler and the non-wheel bags on top of the suitcases with wheels which helped immensely.


----------



## Dizney73

We have a split stay booked at Christmas time between RPR and Aventura!  We want to stay at Royal Pacific to get the express passes for a few days during this very busy time. Then, we will move over to Aventura to relax for a few days.  We travel only carryon and love our Osprey backpacks.  They are super convenient!


----------



## weather_lady

Dizney73 said:


> We have a split stay booked at Christmas time between RPR and Aventura!  We want to stay at Royal Pacific to get the express passes for a few days during this very busy time. Then, we will move over to Aventura to relax for a few days.  We travel only carryon and love our Osprey backpacks.  They are super convenient!



We're "carryon only" people, too. I think that factor makes all the difference when it comes to a split stay being "fun" and "easy" instead of time-consuming and inconvenient.
I do hope they're doing luggage transfer between the premiers when we visit, though: even if we each only have one bag, it would be nice to have someone else whisk it from one hotel to the other while we're out enjoying the parks. If not, we'll work with it.


----------



## keishashadow

patster734 said:


> We switched hotels between RPR and SF last month, and it was a slight pain.  There is no hotel to hotel luggage transfer available.  I asked the front desk if we could use a luggage rack to use between hotels and they said no (expected that).  We had 2 large suitcases, a couple of carry-on sized bags, a couple of personal sized bags, and a styrofoam cooler.  Fortunately, my sister and her husband (who were staying off-property) we’re able to help move the luggage with us.  We were able to stack the cooler and the non-wheel bags on top of the suitcases with wheels which helped immensely.


Did u wind up walking past RP convention area & cross the access road?  


Dizney73 said:


> We have a split stay booked at Christmas time between RPR and Aventura!  We want to stay at Royal Pacific to get the express passes for a few days during this very busy time. Then, we will move over to Aventura to relax for a few days.  We travel only carryon and love our Osprey backpacks.  They are super convenient!


Definitely walkable, enjoy!


----------



## patster734

keishashadow said:


> Did u wind up walking past RP convention area & cross the access road?



Yes.  Debated about taking the walkway on the lake edge and going under the access road bridge, but went with the shortest path.  Fortunately, there wasn’t any traffic on on the road when we crossed.


----------



## FinnsMom7

While AP rates for my dates aren't out, I checked this morning and RP has a ST travel for under $300 on a king room if anyone going in Nov wants to check, its $100 less a night than previously listed.


----------



## Gentry2004

We have the Savvy Traveler rate booked for our December trip and its actually lower than the APH rate we paid in April on Spring Break. ST rate averages $272 for our dates and last spring break I think we paid $329 APH, both for Garden View 2 Queen. I'll still check periodically for price drops but I can live with the ST rate.


----------



## Rick195275

Anybody know when mid-late February deals are usually dropped? Have a room booked at Cabana bay but would love to switch to an EP resort if an AP discount was available.


----------



## sandam1

Rick195275 said:


> Anybody know when mid-late February deals are usually dropped? Have a room booked at Cabana bay but would love to switch to an EP resort if an AP discount was available.


 
For February 2020, it was January 5.


----------



## starry_solo

Rick195275 said:


> Anybody know when mid-late February deals are usually dropped? Have a room booked at Cabana bay but would love to switch to an EP resort if an AP discount was available.



Hi! You're here too?!


----------



## Rick195275

starry_solo said:


> Hi! You're here too?!


I am! I actually am 99% sure you’re the one I have to thank for directing me to dpf


----------



## Rick195275

sandam1 said:


> For February 2020, it was January 5.


Do you happen to know when 2019 was released? That seems so late!


----------



## crazycatlady

So I messed up big. I booked our December trip awhile ago and got an awesome ST rate that I was really happy with. I just happened to look at the confirmation the other day and realized that I booked for 2022 instead of 2021.  I have been able to book all but one of the dates of my trip (which is  in the middle, of course) by making 2 different reservations, but am paying rack rate, which is about an extra $100 more a night than my 2022 rate. For 9 nights, that is a considerable difference.  I am hoping that there will be an AP discount that will save me. Any ideas when to expect the AP discount for December to drop?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

I looked back & I booked our Dec 2020 trip in mid Aug 2020 - hope that helps!


----------



## crazycatlady

Thank you!


----------



## Gentry2004

Do we think APH will be lower than ST? Or likely similar?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

APH is usually the better rate.


----------



## Rick195275

Gentry2004 said:


> Do we think APH will be lower than ST? Or likely similar?


Probably a dumb question, but what’s ST?


----------



## Erica Ladd

Rick195275 said:


> Probably a dumb question, but what’s ST?


Savvy Traveler rate, I think!


----------



## Rick195275

Erica Ladd said:


> Savvy Traveler rate, I think!


I’ll have to look into it. Thanks!!


----------



## patster734

Rick195275 said:


> I’ll have to look into it. Thanks!!



With Savvy Traveler, rates decrease for longer stays.  So a 5 night stay should have a lower rate than a 3 night stay.  Theoretically, a ST rate  could become cheaper than the APH rate depending upon the number of nights booked, sometimes around 7 or 8 nights.  I believe there is a max night at which the rates stop dropping.


----------



## Rick195275

patster734 said:


> With Savvy Traveler, rates decrease for longer stays.  So a 5 night stay should have a lower rate than a 3 night stay.  Theoretically, a ST rate  could become cheaper than the APH rate depending upon the number of nights booked, sometimes around 7 or 8 nights.  I believe there is a max night at which the rates stop dropping.


Thank you! We are usually only there a night or 2 so probably not very helpful for us but appreciate the info!


----------



## Gentry2004

Yes, sorry. We have a Savvy Traveler rate booked for 6 nights in December at HRH. I think its $272/night.


----------



## sandam1

If you have something booked for the fall, keep checking your rates! I have an interior suite at Cabana Bay for 9/6-9/10 and the APH rate was $116 per night, which I thought was awesome. I checked tonight and it went down another $5 per night. I know that $20 isn't much savings, but it will pay for a couple of butterbeers.


----------



## houseofduck

sandam1 said:


> If you have something booked for the fall, keep checking your rates! I have an interior suite at Cabana Bay for 9/6-9/10 and the APH rate was $116 per night, which I thought was awesome. I checked tonight and it went down another $5 per night. I know that $20 isn't much savings, but it will pay for a couple of butterbeers.



I checked my rate and it went down, but when I went to modify, even though the price showing was lower than the previous rate, it showed that there were no changes to save.  Did you modify your reservation or rebook and cancel the old reservation?


----------



## sandam1

I booked a new reservation and then cancelled the original. In my experience, I have had to call to modify.


----------



## georgina

houseofduck said:


> I checked my rate and it went down, but when I went to modify, even though the price showing was lower than the previous rate, it showed that there were no changes to save.  Did you modify your reservation or rebook and cancel the old reservation?


You have to change something to modify, which is hard if your dates and room type are the same. I once added a child to my 2 adult reservation because I was feeling lazy And didn’t want to cancel and rebook. That worked to modify.


----------



## houseofduck

georgina said:


> You have to change something to modify, which is hard if your dates and room type are the same. I once added a child to my 2 adult reservation because I was feeling lazy And didn’t want to cancel and rebook. That worked to modify.



Thanks, I got rid of a child and then added them back!  It worked!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

georgina said:


> You have to change something to modify, which is hard if your dates and room type are the same. I once added a child to my 2 adult reservation because I was feeling lazy And didn’t want to cancel and rebook. That worked to modify.


Brilliant!

It does let you modify if you're changing room types.  You can't modify to the same room type you already have.  Sad.  Thankfully cancelling and rebooking is easy enough.  But Georgina's method is much more clever!


----------



## SCSabresfan

I have likewise added children to my reservations and then just deleted them a week later. Seems to work each time.


----------



## MomOTwins

houseofduck said:


> I checked my rate and it went down, but when I went to modify, even though the price showing was lower than the previous rate, it showed that there were no changes to save.  Did you modify your reservation or rebook and cancel the old reservation?





georgina said:


> You have to change something to modify, which is hard if your dates and room type are the same. I once added a child to my 2 adult reservation because I was feeling lazy And didn’t want to cancel and rebook. That worked to modify.


Maybe their website is glitchy lately too because I was trying to change room types (we had standard, but a Despicable Me suite opened with AP for about the same price we paid for a regular room last trip, so we figured might as well), and after editing the room type I got the error that there were no changes to save.  Not sure what the deal was.

I just did a new booking and cancelled the old one, but now I have to wait around for them to return my deposit... so annoying.


----------



## Jimtheboy

FYI:  RPR now has AP rooms in august.  We had PBR 8/14-17 at $262 avg./night.  We now were able to get RPR at $247 Avg/night.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Jimtheboy said:


> FYI:  RPR now has AP rooms in august.  We had PBR 8/14-17 at $262 avg./night.  We now were able to get RPR at $247 Avg/night.



Hmmm... I'll keep watching.  Been checking daily for our 8/8-8/11 stay and so far RPR and HR are still substantially higher than PBH.  They've bounced around some, but neither HR or RPR have dropped below the $339 mark.  We would rather be at one of the hotels with a shorter walk, but not at a cost of $70 extra per night.


----------



## MomOTwins

Jimtheboy said:


> FYI:  RPR now has AP rooms in august.  We had PBR 8/14-17 at $262 avg./night.  We now were able to get RPR at $247 Avg/night.


I think you maybe just got lucking with a one-off rather than any new AP inventory dump.  We're staying right after you (8/18-8/21) and there are no AP rates at all at RPR and only on suites at HRH.  

I did get a kind of weird email from Universal about there being some sort of "passholder appreciation" discounts available starting at August 16, but the link in the email just took me to current discounts. So maybe they are in the process of making some kind of update.


----------



## Jimtheboy

MomOTwins said:


> I think you maybe just got lucking with a one-off rather than any new AP inventory dump.  We're staying right after you (8/18-8/21) and there are no AP rates at all at RPR and only on suites at HRH.
> 
> I did get a kind of weird email from Universal about there being some sort of "passholder appreciation" discounts available starting at August 16, but the link in the email just took me to current discounts. So maybe they are in the process of making some kind of update.



It does look like it’s only my dates, but it seems to be more than one room opened up because it’s still there for those dates.  I’m never lucky. I’ll take it!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

There does appear to be movement in the August AP rooms - don't know if it is new inventory or cancellations.  I've noticed a slow lowering of rates for our 8/8-8/11 dates over the past few weeks, and the past few days saw PB drop to the same AP rate ($279) we booked a few months ago.  Today, I noted that RPR (which I had been hoping for) dropped from the $339 where it had been the past week or so to $274.  I grabbed that and cancelled our PB reservation.  We love PB, but will be glad to have the shorter walk from RPR during the summer heat (it's also the only one of the big three we haven't yet seen).


----------



## MomOTwins

mickeyfan0805 said:


> There does appear to be movement in the August AP rooms - don't know if it is new inventory or cancellations.  I've noticed a slow lowering of rates for our 8/8-8/11 dates over the past few weeks, and the past few days saw PB drop to the same AP rate ($279) we booked a few months ago.  Today, I noted that RPR (which I had been hoping for) dropped from the $339 where it had been the past week or so to $274.  I grabbed that and cancelled our PB reservation.  We love PB, but will be glad to have the shorter walk from RPR during the summer heat (it's also the only one of the big three we haven't yet seen).


Yep!  They are doing something.  Was able to get AP rate on RP today.  Now I have to decide whether to keep that and save a buck or keep the despicable me suite we’d previously booked with an AP rate at PB… decisions decisions.  We are 5 in the room so the extra space in the suite is appealing, but I like the look of RP and would be nice ti do something new (we stayed at PB before and thought it was just okay), and the shorter walk from RP will be nice in August.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

MomOTwins said:


> Yep!  They are doing something.  Was able to get AP rate on RP today.  Now I have to decide whether to keep that and save a buck or keep the despicable me suite we’d previously booked with an AP rate at PB… decisions decisions.  We are 5 in the room so the extra space in the suite is appealing, but I like the look of RP and would be nice ti do something new (we stayed at PB before and thought it was just okay), and the shorter walk from RP will be nice in August.


We are in the same boat…have a reservation currently at all three of the EP hotels for our dates in august….one being the despicable me suite….have to decide which to drop!
We are family of 6, but I’m dumping one kid in the grandparents room..so five of us…do we go with 
A - two deluxe rooms at HR?
B - despicable me suite at PB?
C - two standard rooms at RP?
?????
Need to make a decision so I can drop the other ones for other people to grab…


----------



## weather_lady

MomOTwins said:


> Yep!  They are doing something.  Was able to get AP rate on RP today.  Now I have to decide whether to keep that and save a buck or keep the despicable me suite we’d previously booked with an AP rate at PB… decisions decisions.  We are 5 in the room so the extra space in the suite is appealing, but I like the look of RP and would be nice ti do something new (we stayed at PB before and thought it was just okay), and the shorter walk from RP will be nice in August.



We stayed at RPR in 2018 (we visited with a family member as a party of 5, and got 2 standard connecting rooms, which was perfect). If you go with that choice, I hope you'll enjoy it as much as we did -- it was very conveniently located, the rooms were serene and adequately equipped, and the pool and public spaces are just beautiful. Now, with the lobby renovations, it's an even more attractive choice.

I was so excited to see our dates (8/17-21 for me) open up with some more APH rates this morning!

We'd already split up our stay in response to the first APH release, with 2 nights at HRH (deluxe room with 2 queens and a foldout, standard rate) followed by 2 nights at RPR (Jurassic World family suite, APH rate - those 2 nights were the only ones available). As of this morning I was able to switch the first 2 nights to a standard room at HRH at the APH rate (sorry to lose the foldout and the extra space of the deluxe, but it's only for 2 nights and we saved almost $500 by changing). I'd have put us in RPR for both parts of the split stay, but the rest of the family really loves HRH and wanted to spend at least part of our stay there, and we enjoy the variety of a split stay anyway, so here we are.

Now maybe I can stop stalking the APH rate page every morning and go back to living my life.


----------



## MomOTwins

Well, I can tell you how mine got resolved.  I sat down with my husband and was planning to show him everything about the two resorts, pools, dining rooms etc.  I started with the resort map and when I showed him the walking paths he said definitely RP.  I said well don’t you want to see the rest, the rooms are a lot smaller at RP and it doesn’t have a pool slide, he said nope, doesn’t care, he wants the shorter walk so we don’t have to wait for boats like we did on our last trip. Love that my DH doesn’t overthink every detail like I do—makes things simple.

I am excited to try somewhere new.


----------



## Erica Ladd

After reading about price drops I checked and HRH is now cheaper than PBR fir our dates (mind you not by much) and since HRH is closer I switched. Saved $10 lol. I guess my first visit to PBR will have to wait!!


----------



## MinnieMSue

We had cabana bay booked but not with an AP price. I just booked sapphire falls for much cheaper than we are paying at CB because the AP rate was available. Now when the kid is no longer sedated from having her wisdom teeth out I can ask which she wants.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

We now have 1 night at PBH and 1 night at RP (spaced out for 4 days of EP) so we'll get to try both out.  Not sure if we're actually going to stay overnight in the rooms or not, but we will definitely check them both out.


----------



## Lynne G

Booked August 15 to 21 the other day, with AP discount for about 256 a night plus tax, higher for Friday night at PBH.  Went on today, AP rate of 214 a night plus tax at RPR, almost 400 dollar plus tax difference.  So cancelled my PBH reservation.  I’d rather be at PBH, but with that difference in price, easy to cancel.  I’ve stayed there over RPR when over those 6 nights, was like 40 dollars more.  That I was willing to pay.  I will keep looking.  

Though when I looked at my end of September two reservations, much higher rates than I got, via Stay More and AP.  But I will keep trying.  Now only if I could get the rental car rate down. So far, not any lower, but much higher than I booked months ago.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, for 120 dollars more, cancelled that RPR standard room, to a garden view HRH AP rate for my August dates.  I really liked my stay there last year.  And you can’t beat the short walk to the Studios.  My DD is happy not to be at RPR, and will be her first time at HRH.  Thank goodness for lower AP rates.


----------



## macraven

Your girl will like HRH

I debated when I booked last year which hotel to go with
I flipped a coin between RP and HR for this fall

RP prices are high now compared to what I booked


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac, cheaper than I first booked, but when I saw HRH for just a bit more, decided take it.  Still have August RPR standard rooms at a great price, and I think a good price for HRH too.  Thanks to AP rates.  But my long ago RPR rate booked for September has not been beat by what is now, not even available for AP rate.  My SF rate went down, so rebooked at savings with an even lower AP rate. Was willing to upgrade there too, as not much different price versus standard.


----------



## macraven

My dates were not available for the AP dates 
But did the savvy traveler booking last year and confirmed with them I am set this year
And the bogo still holds 

did get an email confirmation of it recently


----------



## kimma11

MomOTwins said:


> Well, I can tell you how mine got resolved.  I sat down with my husband and was planning to show him everything about the two resorts, pools, dining rooms etc.  I started with the resort map and when I showed him the walking paths he said definitely RP.  I said well don’t you want to see the rest, the rooms are a lot smaller at RP and it doesn’t have a pool slide, he said nope, doesn’t care, he wants the shorter walk so we don’t have to wait for boats like we did on our last trip. Love that my DH doesn’t overthink every detail like I do—makes things simple.
> 
> I am excited to try somewhere new.



WE LOVED Royal Pacific. I think it is my all time favorite hotel ever. We will be trying Portofino Bay this time because we have 4 adults and felt the extra space in the room was important. I would do RP again any day.


----------



## Sara W

My husband and son are going in August and I wish the HRH AP rate would drop! I need to check more often. It pained me to book at over $300/night, especially when I see PB and RP for less, but that's where he wants to stay. And I don't get to go on the boys trip...


----------



## weather_lady

Sara W said:


> My husband and son are going in August and I wish the HRH AP rate would drop! I need to check more often. It pained me to book at over $300/night, especially when I see PB and RP for less, but that's where he wants to stay. And I don't get to go on the boys trip...


Keep checking! There seem to be lots of fluctuations recently.  I've been focusing on HRH, 3rd week in August, and the rooms offered at the APH rate have changed at least 3 times in 2 weeks. I nabbed a standard (garden) room when they became available after weeks of only suites - 2 days later, there were no APH rooms at all,  and then yesterday they were suddenly offering combos (sets of connecting rooms).


----------



## bobafemme

PBH AP Club Queen dropped this morning to $306/nt in mid August


----------



## georgina

As I keep checking daily, I found a garden view room at PBH for my 1 night in October, for $244+tax. I was able to modify my current bay view room which had been $267.80+tax, so saved $25 or so.


----------



## n2mm

Still waiting and watching for early September.  I can get PBH, but husband wants HRH or RPR.  We have to decide by July 29th, to modify our backup disney reservation


----------



## damo

n2mm said:


> Still waiting and watching for early September.  I can get PBH, but husband wants HRH or RPR.  We have to decide by July 29th, to modify our backup disney reservation



APH rates are up for then.  What dates are you looking for?


----------



## n2mm

damo said:


> APH rates are up for then.  What dates are you looking for?



august 30-September 1.  guess I missed it?


----------



## damo

n2mm said:


> august 30-September 1.  guess I missed it?



Looks like you missed the standard rooms at RPR and HRH.  Only suites left.  $270 for a King Suite at RPR is a good price.

$214 for PBH is awesome!  I would take that in a heartbeat!


----------



## Matty B13

Does anyone have a guess then next April AP Rates will be put out for 2022?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Matty B13 said:


> Does anyone have a guess then next April AP Rates will be put out for 2022?


Think spring APH  rates usually come out early January.


----------



## Rick195275

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Think spring APH  rates usually come out early January.


Any clue with later winter? Booking for mid February and hoping it’s before then.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

I've never booked for that time frame, but generally speaking, discounts drop roughly around 3 months in advance in my experience.


----------



## n2mm

damo said:


> Looks like you missed the standard rooms at RPR and HRH.  Only suites left.  $270 for a King Suite at RPR is a good price.
> 
> $214 for PBH is awesome!  I would take that in a heartbeat!



strangely if I put august 30 - September 2 (3 nights) I can get $209 for HRH, but if I drop it back to 2 nights august 30 - September 1 I cant get the same room price.  I guess HRH has a 3 night minimum?


----------



## shh

n2mm said:


> strangely if I put august 30 - September 2 (3 nights) I can get $209 for HRH, but if I drop it back to 2 nights august 30 - September 1 I cant get the same room price.  I guess HRH has a 3 night minimum?


i think there's a "stay longer" type rate that kicks in once you hit 3 nights.


----------



## n2mm

shh said:


> i think there's a "stay longer" type rate that kicks in once you hit 3 nights.



I thought that too, but I can get the $209 for 1 night if I checkin august 31st.  I can also get it if I do 2 nights august 31-September 2, again $209 a night.  But if I try august 30-sept 1 I can’t get $209.  I guess it’s not meant to be.  Husband wants RP or HRH, so will have to book 1 night, but really wanted 2.  Can’t do 3 nights.  Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## starry_solo

n2mm said:


> I thought that too, but I can get the $209 for 1 night if I checkin august 31st.  I can also get it if I do 2 nights august 31-September 2, again $209 a night.  But if I try august 30-sept 1 I can’t get $209.  I guess it’s not meant to be.  Husband wants RP or HRH, so will have to book 1 night, but really wanted 2.  Can’t do 3 nights.  Thanks for all the advice!



Why don't you just book them separately? Then when you check in, ask if you can stay in the same room.


----------



## starry_solo

starry_solo said:


> Why don't you just book them separately? Then when you check in, ask if you can stay in the same room.



oops, I read that wrong. How much is that one night separately?


----------



## n2mm

starry_solo said:


> oops, I read that wrong. How much is that one night separately?



that one day is full price unless I book 3 nights to include it, then it’s $209 like the other days.  Thought about calling?  Do you think that would help?


----------



## PixieT78

Question about timing for AP rates.  We are booked to stay at Sapphire with an APH rate.  We will be purchasing APs but do not want to activate them until the day after we check in, which is the day we check out (so just staying one night).  Does the AP need to be activated in order to be eligible for the rate?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

No, you can activate it on the day you check out, as long as it is active prior to check out.  

Are you going to the parks on the previous day?  If you are upgrading tickets to the AP, it will be "backdated" to the first day of ticket use anyways, so no reason to wait until the 2nd day to activate.


----------



## PixieT78

CAPSLOCK said:


> No, you can activate it on the day you check out, as long as it is active prior to check out.
> 
> Are you going to the parks on the previous day?  If you are upgrading tickets to the AP, it will be "backdated" to the first day of ticket use anyways, so no reason to wait until the 2nd day to activate.



No current plan is to not go until the day we check out. Reason being is we have a trip planned for next September as well (combined with Disney) and our general schedule is that we’d want the APs to be valid on the 21st 2022. So check out day is the 22nd of 2021. Nothing like cutting it close .

Plus we also fly overnight so we’ll be exhausted and having some food (Cowfish res) while we wait for the room to be ready, a nap, and then some appies and drinks in the hotel sounds like an excellent first day.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Up to you, but you may want to call and clarify - our APs activated Nov 3rd are good until Nov 4th this year. You should be good Sept 21 - Sept 21 (or 22).


----------



## n2mm

damo said:


> Looks like you missed the standard rooms at RPR and HRH.  Only suites left.  $270 for a King Suite at RPR is a good price.
> 
> $214 for PBH is awesome!  I would take that in a heartbeat!




good news hard rock up for today my dates 2 nights aug 30-sep 1.  Pool view $223 a night.  $9 a night higher than PB AP price for garden.  View is not important to me.

will continue to watch for king bed, but finally got a room.   Does anyone know if I can re-activate my AP at the resort?  our preferred APs are in pause state until I re-activate them.


----------



## macraven

Might be possible at the hotel attraction desk?

at RP I have used them for picking up tickets in the past

I never did a reactive set up before
Never had my ap left in hold once I activated them 

Hope a reader comes along and guide you for that question


----------



## damo

n2mm said:


> good news hard rock up for today my dates 2 nights aug 30-sep 1.  Pool view $223 a night.  $9 a night higher than PB AP price for garden.  View is not important to me.
> 
> will continue to watch for king bed, but finally got a room.   Does anyone know if I can re-activate my AP at the resort?  our preferred APs are in pause state until I re-activate them.



Great news.  We've picked up APs at the hotel and people have said they have updated APs at the hotel but I'm not sure about reactivation as it is a new thing.  I would imagine that it is worth a try!


----------



## n2mm

damo said:


> Great news.  We've picked up APs at the hotel and people have said they have updated APs at the hotel but I'm not sure about reactivation as it is a new thing.  I would imagine that it is worth a try!



thank you.  I will ask there first. I have a file number with all of my info regarding my offer to be paused During the pandemic… we Are so appreciative that they offered us this solution and this will be our first time back.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Great news.  We've picked up APs at the hotel and people have said they have updated APs at the hotel but I'm not sure about reactivation as it is a new thing.  I would imagine that it is worth a try!


I did not get the option to have my AP go on a hold status
What they did for me when the parks closed was extend my AP for 6 months from its expiration date

Was not aware there was the option of having thr AP put on hold

either way it was done was good for me
No time lost on my ap


----------



## pigletto

When do we think they might open up AP rates for early January ? I’m guessing maybe late August ?


----------



## macraven

A few years I was able to book in September for the next year ( fall trip)
Sometimes it was a great rate offered and a few times I was able to see a special deal come out 3 months in advance 

If bookings are low, there are times you will see lower hotel room rates
It can be a hit or miss thing
Once I decide of a future date, I book it and then wait and watch the sites for prices 
If there is an appealing room discount, I book a new reservation and cancel the original one 

refunds will be done within a week or two on my cc then


----------



## PixieT78

CAPSLOCK said:


> Up to you, but you may want to call and clarify - our APs activated Nov 3rd are good until Nov 4th this year. You should be good Sept 21 - Sept 21 (or 22).



Thanks I've tried to email but haven't heard back yet - I'll keep waiting   Appreciate your help!


----------



## mamapenguin

macraven said:


> A few years I was able to book in September for the next year ( fall trip)
> Sometimes it was a great rate offered and a few times I was able to see a special deal come out 3 months in advance
> 
> If bookings are low, there are times you will see lower hotel room rates
> It can be a hit or miss thing
> Once I decide of a future date, I book it and then wait and watch the sites for prices
> If there is an appealing room discount, I book a new reservation and cancel the original one
> 
> refunds will be done within a week or two on my cc then


I have next September booked. You inspired me to book this October, last August so I did it again for next year. $254 for RPR standard, if the rate never improves it’s ok. I’m sure you saved me money


----------



## FinnsMom7

I am itching for Nov to be released.  I booked at a great rate but now we are considering adding a night overall but shifting the last 2-3 nights to WDW for the xmas event just announced.  of course the SF rate I got is no longer available even if I only shifted 1 night over to WDW.


----------



## MamaKate

FinnsMom7 said:


> I am itching for Nov to be released.  I booked at a great rate but now we are considering adding a night overall but shifting the last 2-3 nights to WDW for the xmas event just announced.  of course the SF rate I got is no longer available even if I only shifted 1 night over to WDW.



I'm also waiting for November.  When I booked for the same time last year, APH rates were released around 7/27/20.


----------



## FinnsMom7

MamaKate said:


> I'm also waiting for November.  When I booked for the same time last year, APH rates were released around 7/27/20.


Oh that makes me happy, I was figuring I would have to wait until mid August possibly.  At this point I may move to Aventura if we split stay to balance the resort cost (WDW resorts are crazy booked and high) but pulling for SF


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I'm also waiting for Nov. to add my last night - right now I have an AP rate booked through 11/1, but we fly out on 11/2...


----------



## mom2rtk

Waiting on early January!


----------



## sandam1

mom2rtk said:


> Waiting on early January!



Prepare for a long wait! For January 2019, the AP rates weren't released until the end of November.


----------



## sparky68

bobafemme said:


> PBH AP Club Queen dropped this morning to $306/nt in mid August


Whoa great rate.  I didn't know you could get club AP rooms


----------



## sparky68

sandam1 said:


> Prepare for a long wait! For January 2019, the AP rates weren't released until the end of November.


I'm waiting on May '22 AP rates.  Already booked a placeholder reservation, just in case I miss the AP rate


----------



## mom2rtk

sandam1 said:


> Prepare for a long wait! For January 2019, the AP rates weren't released until the end of November.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll be watching!


----------



## n2mm

RP opened for our august 30-sept 1 dates this morning, so going to switch from HR to RP.  Rate was $189 garden.  I had HR for $223.  Overall a $70 difference for the 2 nights.


----------



## georgina

n2mm said:


> RP opened for our august 30-sept 1 dates this morning, so going to switch from HR to RP.  Rate was $189 garden.  I had HR for $223.  Overall a $70 difference for the 2 nights.


Congrats and that's why it pays to keep checking. I have 1 night in Oct, found PB for $244, which stayed available for a few weeks. Now I see HR for $244 but PB is gone. I'm still hoping RP shows up for less.


----------



## C&B Young

Still no Premier Resorts available at an AP rate for our October stay, but at least Cabana Bay family suites just popped up!


----------



## asuburbanman

It seems that what is available currently for the Orlando Informer Weekends is completely booked. We wanted to go one of these weekends to see Christmas decor (not to the meetup) but I’m thinking it’s unlikely AP rates will open up for premier resorts. Bummer.


----------



## weather_lady

[DELETED - sorry, wrong thread.]


----------



## Phatscott25

Yay!  APH rate was released at HRH for my Club King room Aug 22-27.  Just saved over $400!  Basically paid for the pass lol


----------



## MinnieMSue

Finally had a deluxe (express pass) hotel open up Labor Day weekend with Passholder rate. We Initially booked RPR but at a rate I wasn’t happy with (seasonal I think). Then got Cabana volcano view room at AP rate but not thrilled with the resort particularly. Then Sapphire Falls had a really good AP rate so switched to that. Today a RPR room opened up with AP rates for our date. Finally. We won’t have a lot of daytime park time but can express a couple rides after the 6 house daytime tour and before stay and scream hopefully. I am done switching now lol (unless a club room opens there).


----------



## CatPenguin

Just modified my reservation for 10/8-10/12 at RPR! Initially had 2 standard queen rooms booked at the seasonal rate for $422/night each. RPR has been consistently sold out for a month, so thought AP rates wouldn’t be a possibility. Luckily, it looks like rooms opened up and they released a wave of AP rates early this morning! I was able to modify to $272/night! I’m shocked considering the holiday weekend and HHN.


----------



## n2mm

n2mm said:


> RP opened for our august 30-sept 1 dates this morning, so going to switch from HR to RP.  Rate was $189 garden.  I had HR for $223.  Overall a $70 difference for the 2 nights.



Today the king bed room opened for my dates.  Same rate as the 2 queen room. I called and they switched my reservation.  No price change.  Still $189 a night Royal Pacific standard.


----------



## FinnsMom7

I now have 3 res booked (2 split/1 full) until I know what I am doing about possible MK Xmas event - I checked today and SF had a ST rate pop up that wasn't there last week.  I am hoping that means it isn't much longer until I actually see AP rates for my dates.
Congrats to all those scoring awesome deals!


----------



## Idontknow3

Just check rates for 9/6 - 9/19. CB dropped a dollar a nigh lol and SF was available for the last part for $156 a night. First I’ve seen it under $800!


----------



## PixieT78

I just got the savvy traveller rate for RPR for Sept 22-27.  I've been scraping by with multiple reservations, all at seasonal rates, to get all the nights covered and now I have a full reservation that is saving me $100 a night and all because I refuse to top looking hahaha.  So thanks for the prompt all!  I'll still be watching to see if something opens up at HRH at a comparable rate but I cannot turn this down (especially since I also factor in CDN exchange so this is saving serious coin!).


----------



## djmeredith

Thanks for the reminder to keep checking. I just scored a great AP rate at HRH for Labor Day weekend. I had PFB booked at a decent AP rate but decided I wanted HRH to be closer to parks. It had not been available for that Sat and Sun. Just now got the HRH rate for even less than PFB.


----------



## asuburbanman

Just got RP for a Friday in October at $275. Is that the lowest you think it would go for that time period?

We are looking to stay Thursday-Sunday but only park days on Friday and Saturday so this works out well for EP purposes. Guess we will be doing three separate hotel reservations for the three nights. Holding off on booking others until flight arrangements are finalized.


----------



## damo

asuburbanman said:


> Just got RP for a Friday in October at $275. Is that the lowest you think it would go for that time period?
> 
> We are looking to stay Thursday-Sunday but only park days on Friday and Saturday so this works out well for EP purposes. Guess we will be doing three separate hotel reservations for the three nights. Holding off on booking others until flight arrangements are finalized.



That is a great rate for a Friday in October.


----------



## macraven

My October Friday was the same as yours 

It’s a good rate !


----------



## mickeyfan0805

asuburbanman said:


> Just got RP for a Friday in October at $275. Is that the lowest you think it would go for that time period?
> 
> We are looking to stay Thursday-Sunday but only park days on Friday and Saturday so this works out well for EP purposes. Guess we will be doing three separate hotel reservations for the three nights. Holding off on booking others until flight arrangements are finalized.



I'm at $274 for August.  With HHN, I would think Fridays would be fairly high demand in October, so that seems like a solid rate to me!


----------



## FinnsMom7

With only a few days left in July I am itching to see that Nov rates are up.  Seeing $275 for Oct on a Friday gives me hope that my Nov dates will be similar!


----------



## asuburbanman

I think they should be outside of Thanksgiving week.


----------



## keishashadow

asuburbanman said:


> It seems that what is available currently for the Orlando Informer Weekends is completely booked. We wanted to go one of these weekends to see Christmas decor (not to the meetup) but I’m thinking it’s unlikely AP rates will open up for premier resorts. Bummer.


For dates I was watching, I didn’t see an APH rate for either weekend after thanksgiving or the next one last year 



asuburbanman said:


> Just got RP for a Friday in October at $275. Is that the lowest you think it would go for that time period?
> 
> We are looking to stay Thursday-Sunday but only park days on Friday and Saturday so this works out well for EP purposes. Guess we will be doing three separate hotel reservations for the three nights. Holding off on booking others until flight arrangements are finalized.


As in moving resorts 3 times in three days?  Keep at it, hopefully can modify

Early on 7/21, multiple AP rates/dates were released for what had been previously sold out. Appears resorts will be running at higher occupancy levels again.  Unfortunately, rates now much higher 

Thursday 9/30 & Friday 10/1
 switched to 
APH
HRH GV
$209+
$299+

cancelled
PBH Deluxe 2 Q
APH
9/30 - $248.33+
10/2 - $345.82+


----------



## Lynne G

So does that mean you’ll be there 30 and 1, Keisha?  Yay, as I’ll be there at SF at a very good AP rate.  $132 and $194 those 2 nights.


----------



## keishashadow

Yes, far too short for my liking this year at U

finding it challenging trying to work it all in as working around jrs abbreviated schedule.   At this point will be lucky to get in a few rides & 2HHN nights before we leave early on Saturday.


----------



## MomOTwins

With daily stalking for several months a Jurassic world family suite opened up at royal pacific for mid-August!  We had finally gotten a regular room there (again with much stalking), but as a family of five, the extra space seemed worth the upgrade, and my kids will flip out for the theme 

This is a pretty good consolation prize, as I was wanting HRH, but despite room availability in every category for our dates, no AP rate has been offered and I've been checking daily.  Our Jurassic world suite is $50 cheaper a night than a basic room at HRH, so I feel like we made a good choice.


----------



## keishashadow

MomOTwins said:


> Our Jurassic world suite is $50 cheaper a night than a basic room at HRH, so I feel like we made a good choice


Congrats, that’s unheard of, even if a couple of weeks out as they are so popular.


----------



## MomOTwins

keishashadow said:


> Congrats, that’s unheard of, even if a couple of weeks out as they are so popular.


Thanks!  Fully aware we got very lucky!  This is probably the only year we will do APs, so I figured I should make the most of the discount and upgrade to the better room.  Going to keep it as a surprise for my kiddos till we get there


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah for mid August I scored HRH but have never seen it as low as I got that AP rate a few weeks ago.  Hehe, keep getting emails from HRH to say welcome and he’s what you can see and do.  I’ve been a passholder for years, and spent 8 days at HRH last October.  Now I will probably never get that HRH rate again,  as they very kindly upgraded me from an AP rate I had at SF when they decided to not open SF when I was going last year.

But also not complaining, as countdown is two weeks and six weeks.  Starting with AP rated HRH first, then Fall travel with savvy  traveler rate (booked last year) RPR, then transferring to AP rate at SF to round out my Fall trip.  Yay, for 3 weeks of travel in the span of six weeks.


----------



## weather_lady

We arrive 8/17, and as of this morning (I check multiple times daily) there's suddenly a huge spike in available APH rate inventory for our dates. I was finally able to upgrade our HRH standard to a deluxe 2-queen, which will be ideal! Yay! Now I can stop stalking APH rates and find a more productive hobby.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

weather_lady said:


> Now I can stop stalking APH rates and find a more productive hobby.


There are more productive hobbies?


----------



## chimoe

Still now AP rates for November?  When do those usually start?


----------



## FinnsMom7

chimoe said:


> Still now AP rates for November?  When do those usually start?


not yet and I check like 4 times a day everyday in hope they are posted.  today marks the 90 days ahead of any available AP rates (they currently end 11/1) so it should be soon.


----------



## keishashadow

FinnsMom7 said:


> not yet and I check like 4 times a day everyday in hope they are posted.  today marks the 90 days ahead of any available AP rates (they currently end 11/1) so it should be soon.


Last round came in really early in AM…I saw at 7 am EST.  DiL said they loaded after 5 AM.  Bit too early for me to check but…


----------



## Rick195275

FinnsMom7 said:


> not yet and I check like 4 times a day everyday in hope they are posted.  today marks the 90 days ahead of any available AP rates (they currently end 11/1) so it should be soon.


Is the only way to know by searching your dates? Or is there somewhere to check dates that have AP discounts available?


----------



## patster734

Rick195275 said:


> Is the only way to know by searching your dates? Or is there somewhere to check dates that have AP discounts available?



Yes to your first question.  AP rates have limited availability, so even if they exist for the month you are traveling, they might not exist for your travel dates or some of your travel dates.  A few people book split stays to take advantage of an AP rate that is only available for part of their trip.


----------



## Nabas

An important point to keep in mind that AP rates often are used to fill up the hotels on their less busy days.

This means that AP rates are going to be easier to find on Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday nights.


----------



## dez1978

weather_lady said:


> We arrive 8/17, and as of this morning (I check multiple times daily) there's suddenly a huge spike in available APH rate inventory for our dates. I was finally able to upgrade our HRH standard to a deluxe 2-queen, which will be ideal! Yay! Now I can stop stalking APH rates and find a more productive hobby.


How much was the deluxe?  Thats what I'm planning to book for our trip and I was just curious what I might expect


----------



## weather_lady

dez1978 said:


> How much was the deluxe?  Thats what I'm planning to book for our trip and I was just curious what I might expect


The deluxe 2-queen was $282.50 per night with the APH discount, pre-tax. Rack rate had been over $460, so the APH discount was about 38%! Apropos of nothing, after 2 nights at HRH, we're hopping over to RPR for 2 nights in a Jurassic World Suite at an APH rate of $366/night (rack rate had been $561, so the APH rate saves 35%). My favorite thing about the APH discounts is that it allows us to try out rooms we otherwise never could have afforded -- and now that our son and daughter are teens and can't realistically be expected to share a bed, we appreciate being able to spring for accommodations with more than 2 sleeping spaces! 

Note that my dates are weeknights in August, during a lower priced season. We're going back over February break,  when the very same room you asked about (deluxe 2-queen at HRH) would be $655 at rack rate!


----------



## Sara W

I was just able to book the AP rate at HRH for Dec 2-4. RP was a bit less less, PBH was a bit more. None of the premiers are available on Saturday night. My son and husband were supposed to leave on Saturday for my son's birthday trip, but we decided to cancel yesterday. (so there might be a HRH AP rate for this weekend out there). He was willing to wait a few months if they got to do the meetup again, so they got tickets last night.


----------



## Nabas

Sara W said:


> I was just able to book the AP rate at HRH for Dec 2-4. RP was a bit less less, PBH was a bit more. None of the premiers are available on Saturday night. My son and husband were supposed to leave on Saturday for my son's birthday trip, but we decided to cancel yesterday. (so there might be a HRH AP rate for this weekend out there). He was willing to wait a few months if they got to do the meetup again, so they got tickets last night.


I see a rate of $396 for the HRH for those dates.  What did you book?


----------



## Erica Ladd

Sara W said:


> I was just able to book the AP rate at HRH for Dec 2-4. RP was a bit less less, PBH was a bit more. None of the premiers are available on Saturday night. My son and husband were supposed to leave on Saturday for my son's birthday trip, but we decided to cancel yesterday. (so there might be a HRH AP rate for this weekend out there). He was willing to wait a few months if they got to do the meetup again, so they got tickets last night.


Are you sure it is an AP rate? I’m searching lots of dates on November and December but they all show ‘Seasonal Rates’


----------



## Sara W

Erica Ladd said:


> Are you sure it is an AP rate? I’m searching lots of dates on November and December but they all show ‘Seasonal Rates’


I assumed it was an AP rate because when I talked to group reservations about the OI meetup rate (that is sold out) I asked when the AP rates might come out for that time. She said they’ve already been released.


----------



## Nabas

Sara W said:


> I assumed it was an AP rate because when I talked to group reservations about the OI meetup rate (that is sold out) I asked when the AP rates might come out for that time. She said they’ve already been released.


How much are you paying per night?


----------



## mamapenguin

Are we thinking March will come out in December or January? Spring break rates are yuck right now.


----------



## soniam

mamapenguin said:


> Are we thinking March will come out in December or January? Spring break rates are yuck right now.



That's usually what I have seen. Sometimes late January.


----------



## Sara W

Nabas said:


> How much are you paying per night?


Around $380/night


----------



## damo

Sara W said:


> Around $380/night



Pretty sure that is just seasonal rate.

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/i...&nights=2&rooms=1&adults=2&child1=0&promo=aph


----------



## elanderson12

I'm seeing AP rates for mid-November (11-14, specifically), but they only have giant suites for Royal Pacific and Portofino for those dates right now.  Going to keep watching to see if regular rooms pop up with that rate for those dates, but everyone check your November and later trip dates now!

Edit: I should add there are AP rates for regular rooms in the cheaper hotels, too, I'm just focused on the deluxe ones for the Express Pass.  No HRH availability at all during my dates.


----------



## FinnsMom7

elanderson12 said:


> I'm seeing AP rates for mid-November (11-14, specifically), but they only have giant suites for Royal Pacific and Portofino for those dates right now.  Going to keep watching to see if regular rooms pop up with that rate for those dates, but everyone check your November and later trip dates now!


I check like 4 times a day, haven't seen anything for my dates yet (9-14) but will add more checks now that you say that!


----------



## BLdisney

I can confirm they're out there for at least some December days as well...  Start refreshing, fellow stalkers.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Woohoo thanks for the update all! AP rates are there for Nov 26-30 as well. Just saved me some money and got a better room to boot!


----------



## BLdisney

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Woohoo thanks for the update all! AP rates are there for Nov 26-30 as well. Just saved me some money and got a better room to boot!


Awesome, congrats!!  I can see them out there up to and including Christmas Day. I couldn't find any for dates after that (but will keep looking!).


----------



## FinnsMom7

It's FINALLY happening... not for me so far my dates only have suites available but still for others this is amazing!


----------



## SCSabresfan

Just got AP rates for our Dockside reservations before and after our RPR stay. Now we stalk the rates hoping for the RPR AP rate. In not, we still save $206 over 4 nights at Dockside!


----------



## starry_solo

For portofino in early November,  all they have are one bedroom suites for APs. I need to see how much I paid for seasonal traveler rates for the regular room


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Woot! Originally booked CBBR 12/22-26/21 for $255.20 average rate B4 tax/night - Just rebooked same dates with APH rate average $139.00 B4 tax/night


----------



## FinnsMom7

There is nothing for SF so far for my dates but I did book a back up res at Aventura with the AP rate for $112 a night in case I decide to try saving some money on the resort side of things.


----------



## crazywig

I want Club but none showing?

For backup I got PBH, 1br suite w/2 queens (garden view) for Dec 16-18 for a great rate!
Dec 16 $465.86
Dec 17 $527.31


----------



## damo

I booked 3 rooms at the PBH for Dec 1-4.  Bay view for $272/night is a good price.  Still watching for RPR for those dates, though.


----------



## wdwrule

Just rebooked a room for a better rate… how do you cancel the original reservation?  Call only or can I somehow online?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Go into your original reservation online and it will give you the option to Modify or Cancel.


----------



## wdwrule

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Go into your original reservation online and it will give you the option to Modify or Cancel.


How do I do that?  I’m sure it’s something simple but I don’t see a cancel option on the confirmation email nor do I see it on the universal website. It says I have no saved trips when I sign into the website.


----------



## crazywig

wdwrule said:


> How do I do that?  I’m sure it’s something simple but I don’t see a cancel option on the confirmation email nor do I see it on the universal website. It says I have no saved trips when I sign into the website.



There's a link in the bottom of the confirmation email to retrieve your reservation. Use that link to pull up your res. and you will see a modify or cancel button.


----------



## wdwrule

wdwrule said:


> How do I do that?  I’m sure it’s something simple but I don’t see a cancel option on the confirmation email nor do I see it on the universal website. It says I have no saved trips when I sign into the website.


Ooops never mind. Finally found it. I was looking in the app then universals website then loews. Just realized it was the same website which I booked it on… the AP link. In Homer’s words: Doh!


----------



## ColoradoMom!!

Royal Pacific AP rate of $224 for 2 queens standard room for Nov. 9-10th

EDIT meant to say THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!! I had been checking a lot....but glad I popped in here  - and hurried to making a reservation


----------



## Sara W

I ended up switching the HRH rate I booked yesterday to PBH for $120 less per night (Dec 2-4).


----------



## Nabas

We ended up getting the Royal Pacific for Sunday & Monday nights in December for $204 per night.


----------



## starry_solo

elanderson12 said:


> I'm seeing AP rates for mid-November (11-14, specifically), but they only have giant suites for Royal Pacific and Portofino for those dates right now.  Going to keep watching to see if regular rooms pop up with that rate for those dates, but everyone check your November and later trip dates now!
> 
> Edit: I should add there are AP rates for regular rooms in the cheaper hotels, too, I'm just focused on the deluxe ones for the Express Pass.  No HRH availability at all during my dates.



I'm checking the first weekend in November but so far, one bedroom suites.  I'm like, is it worth it for the room space to pay an extra $300 for the 2 nights....


----------



## FinnsMom7

Slightly? off topic, for anyone that has booked a reservation that they can't modify online, does calling usually help? I originally booked SF for 9 nights at a great ST rate (King Lagoon View) I may drop 2 nights and do a split stay but of course that room type is no longer available for booking and the ones open are $60 more a night for a standard 2 queen.  I plan to keep stalking the AP rates (only suites available for my dates currently) but thought I may need a back up plan if our plans to split stay become more clear. TIA


----------



## patster734

FinnsMom7 said:


> Slightly? off topic, for anyone that has booked a reservation that they can't modify online, does calling usually help? I originally booked SF for 9 nights at a great ST rate (King Lagoon View) I may drop 2 nights and do a split stay but of course that room type is no longer available for booking and the ones open are $60 more a night for a standard 2 queen.  I plan to keep stalking the AP rates (only suites available for my dates currently) but thought I may need a back up plan if our plans to split stay become more clear. TIA



Sure.  Definitely try calling.  We had an AP rate at PBH for 4 people.  We had to add one additional adult, but the AP rate was no longer available.  I called and they said they would indicate the fifth adult in the reservation.  A few days later, I received a email confirmation that the fifth adult had been added.


----------



## zavandor

APH rates for early December available. Just booked 2 nights at Royal Pacific for $458 tax included ($204 per night + tax).

Just wondering if I'm doing anything wrong: a 2 parks 3 days ticket for my dated is $330 on undercover tourist. An annual Seasonal pass (not blocked for my dates) is $319.49. Is it right or am I missing something?


----------



## starry_solo

zavandor said:


> APH rates for early December available. Just booked 2 nights at Royal Pacific for $458 tax included ($204 per night + tax).
> 
> Just wondering if I'm doing anything wrong: a 2 parks 3 days ticket for my dated is $330 on ******************. An annual Seasonal pass (not blocked for my dates) is $319.49. Is it right or am I missing something?



Are you a Florida resident?


----------



## zavandor

starry_solo said:


> Are you a Florida resident?


No, is seasonal only for Florida residents?


----------



## zavandor

Ah thanks! I didn't notice I clicked on the Florida residents rate. For non residents it's $372.74 
Still a bargain, we save $300 on the room rate. And I'm going to use the pass in September 2022 again, so even better for me.

I imagine an AP holder is required in each room, we need two.


----------



## starry_solo

Now the only thing left is a 2 bedroom suite for my dates...


----------



## georgina

starry_solo said:


> I'm checking the first weekend in November but so far, one bedroom suites.  I'm like, is it worth it for the room space to pay an extra $300 for the 2 nights....


When AP rates for my Oct date first came out, only the high-end rooms were available, but that changed. Keep checking!


----------



## starry_solo

georgina said:


> When AP rates for my Oct date first came out, only the high-end rooms were available, but that changed. Keep checking!



I hope so because all that popped up were the suites!


----------



## barb969

zavandor said:


> Just wondering if I'm doing anything wrong: a 2 parks 3 days ticket for my dated is $330 on ******************. An annual Seasonal pass (not blocked for my dates) is $319.49. Is it right or am I missing something?


That’s right, the seasonal pass is usually close to a 3 or 4 day ticket. If you can make 2 trips within your pass dates you come out way ahead. If you are staying on site you can get the AP rate if 1 person has a AP.  Be careful of blackout dates.


----------



## FinnsMom7

starry_solo said:


> Now the only thing left is a 2 bedroom suite for my dates...


Yea for my dates only president suite at one deluxe or kid suite at SF... I plan to just keep checking


----------



## FinnsMom7

Omg I was able to get RPR AP rate!! 6 nights there is same price 8 nights at SF was but now we have express pass!!


----------



## kimili8

So happy- was able to snag a last minute AP rate for HRH for my trip next week- we will save over $700! I have been relentlessly stalking the Uni site, and it finally paid off! It doesn't seem like the deluxe rooms are often available at the discount rate, so I'm feeling very fortunate. 

That being said, now I have to upgrade my ticket to an AP. How do I go about doing that? Can I do that at the hotel?


----------



## Phatscott25

That's awesome!  We're going the following week and I keep hoping a deluxe two queen APH rate will drop.  It already did for our club king so one down, one to go.


----------



## tony67

kimili8 said:


> So happy- was able to snag a last minute AP rate for HRH for my trip next week- we will save over $700! I have been relentlessly stalking the Uni site, and it finally paid off! It doesn't seem like the deluxe rooms are often available at the discount rate, so I'm feeling very fortunate.
> 
> That being said, now I have to upgrade my ticket to an AP. How do I go about doing that? Can I do that at the hotel?


I think you have to do it at guest services - I also think it is easer inside the park after you enter


----------



## weather_lady

starry_solo said:


> Now the only thing left is a 2 bedroom suite for my dates...



Keep checking! It changes all the time. 

APH rates came out for our dates weeks ago - for every room category at HRH but the one we wanted (deluxe 2-queen). We booked a standard at the APH rate as a back-up and I bookmarked my APH rate search at HRH and started checking it every day. The inventory changed about every other day and in some cases more than once in a single day -- sometimes just suites at the APH rate, sometimes just standard rooms, sometimes nothing. It took about 6 weeks until suddenly, the APH rate popped up for our desired room.


----------



## barb969

kimili8 said:


> So happy- was able to snag a last minute AP rate for HRH for my trip next week- we will save over $700! I have been relentlessly stalking the Uni site, and it finally paid off! It doesn't seem like the deluxe rooms are often available at the discount rate, so I'm feeling very fortunate.
> 
> That being said, now I have to upgrade my ticket to an AP. How do I go about doing that? Can I do that at the hotel?


You can up grade at ticket counter in your hotel. Only 1 person in your room needs an AP


----------



## starry_solo

weather_lady said:


> Keep checking! It changes all the time.
> 
> APH rates came out for our dates weeks ago - for every room category at HRH but the one we wanted (deluxe 2-queen). We booked a standard at the APH rate as a back-up and I bookmarked my APH rate search at HRH and started checking it every day. The inventory changed about every other day and in some cases more than once in a single day -- sometimes just suites at the APH rate, sometimes just standard rooms, sometimes nothing. It took about 6 weeks until suddenly, the APH rate popped up for our desired room.



Yup! Back down to 1 bedroom suites again and a 2 bedroom that is cheaper than it was last night... lol


----------



## ruthies12

I was so sad yesterday when I saw APH rates had released and RPR was still at almost 400 a night for the dates we wanted in November.  Checked again today and scored $234 a night for Nov 13th to 17th for another girls trip with my sis before our passes expire.  Doing the happy dance!!!!


----------



## FinnsMom7

ruthies12 said:


> I was so sad yesterday when I saw APH rates had released and RPR was still at almost 400 a night for the dates we wanted in November.  Checked again today and scored $234 a night for Nov 13th to 17th for another girls trip with my sis before our passes expire.  Doing the happy dance!!!!


I have Nov 9-15 and was able to secure them this am! Congrats!!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

AP rates available for December 2021. HRH $274 from $ 388.


----------



## Phatscott25

Phatscott25 said:


> That's awesome!  We're going the following week and I keep hoping a deluxe two queen APH rate will drop.  It already did for our club king so one down, one to go.


And my wish was granted this morning. Was able to change to APH rate and saved another $400!


----------



## bobafemme

kimili8 said:


> That being said, now I have to upgrade my ticket to an AP. How do I go about doing that? Can I do that at the hotel?



We tried to upgrade our tickets at the hotel (RPR) and they told us they could not update them. I calmly went into the park and they upgraded the tickets for us (near Jurassic Park).  The hotel said they could not because the value of our 4 day tickets was more than the Annual Pass. ??? It worked in the end.


----------



## snowpack

Woohoo. AP rates for our September trip allowed us to switch back to RP. I am sure my niece will like that much better than the Portofino, but Auntie is following the deals.  Can't hope for better than I got. RP under $200 a night. Now need to work on my November trip.


----------



## macraven

What are your dates?


----------



## Matt Morales

Dude, we may be come addicted to APs  We just saved over $1000 staying at Portofino over Christmas!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

bobafemme said:


> We tried to upgrade our tickets at the hotel (RPR) and they told us they could not update them. I calmly went into the park and they upgraded the tickets for us (near Jurassic Park).  The hotel said they could not because the value of our 4 day tickets was more than the Annual Pass. ??? It worked in the end.


I believe this is because the hotel ticket desks can't do a refund / put the extra on a GC like the guest services at the parks can.

They can process upgrading APs to better APs, or ticket upgrades in which you owe Universal money. 

I think you might be able to do an even exchange situation at the hotel where you just waive any refund, but you probably have to specifically request that. I got that impression when I upgraded. I ended up upgrading our tickets in the parks but decided to bump 1 AP up to the Power so I owed $4 or some such. Then back at RPR I upgraded further to a Preferred for discounts.


----------



## snowpack

macraven said:


> What are your dates?



If you were talking to me, we are there from Sept 11- 15. Just a mini trip for my nieces birthday.


----------



## bobafemme

I tried to do the even exchange and declined any money but the hotel said nope. In the park, I could do even exchange, no refund of the value (which is fine, it was all of $8 or so ). The hotel also told me it was not possible to upgrade daily tickets to an AP, but previous year I did and DIS boards experiences showed otherwise or I might not have thought to say, 'okay, thanks' and move to the park for help.


----------



## macraven

snowpack said:


> If you were talking to me, we are there from Sept 11- 15. Just a mini trip for my nieces birthday.



thank you!
I had a few pm me asking if the first few weeks in sept had better deals than the third and fourth week of that month

I could not pull up that time period which is why I asked

You have great room rates !
My stay is not until late September which usually does not have cheap prices as early-mid  sept does


----------



## snowpack

macraven said:


> You have great room rates !



I was ecstatic. I was chilling in the car, so I wouldnt spend money in the store and checked just to kill time and jumped so fast. Our November trip doesnt have bad rates, but wanting a water view since we are there so long. Wish our September days coincided, but some day.


----------



## macraven

One of these years we might be booking same dates of stay!

I always enjoy meeting peeps I see in these threads !


----------



## damo

bobafemme said:


> I tried to do the even exchange and declined any money but the hotel said nope. In the park, I could do even exchange, no refund of the value (which is fine, it was all of $8 or so ). The hotel also told me it was not possible to upgrade daily tickets to an AP, but previous year I did and DIS boards experiences showed otherwise or I might not have thought to say, 'okay, thanks' and move to the park for help.



Gah.  You can upgrade any tickets exception promotional ones.  Universal is happy to take your money and keep you coming back!


----------



## trompettecon

mom2mikel said:


> I booked two rooms with my AP pass last year at Royal Pacific.  It was no problem.  They actually gave me a key to both rooms and everyone else was assigned to a particular room.
> 
> HTH!


So... What's the trick with getting an AP rate? Whenever I check I get an AP rate for certain dates. As soon as I search and come back, the AP rate is gone. Is it better to phone? I'm looking at coming for 4 nights beginning of January during the week and would love to snag a suite at RP. Any thoughts? Ty!


----------



## mamapenguin

trompettecon said:


> So... What's the trick with getting an AP rate? Whenever I check I get an AP rate for certain dates. As soon as I search and come back, the AP rate is gone. Is it better to phone? I'm looking at coming for 4 nights beginning of January during the week and would love to snag a suite at RP. Any thoughts? Ty!


Book as soon as you see one that will work.


----------



## kimili8

damo said:


> Gah.  You can upgrade any tickets exception promotional ones.  Universal is happy to take your money and keep you coming back!


So I wouldn’t be able to upgrade a buy 2 days get 2 days free ticket?


----------



## starry_solo

kimili8 said:


> So I wouldn’t be able to upgrade a buy 2 days get 2 days free ticket?



You can upgrade those. They give you the value of the promotional ticket at the time sold. What it sounds like is that you can't upgrade it online/via phone but have to do it in person. 

At least that's what I read the other threads on the topic (about upgrading tickets) about.


----------



## damo

kimili8 said:


> So I wouldn’t be able to upgrade a buy 2 days get 2 days free ticket?



Yes, sorry.  I meant the complimentary tickets such as tickets given by customer service or by timeshare presentations, employees, etc.  Those cannot be upgraded. They say PROMO on them.


----------



## dez1978

Phatscott25 said:


> And my wish was granted this morning. Was able to change to APH rate and saved another $400!


How much did the deluxe queen end up being?  I just booked those for May and it stung a little lol


----------



## Phatscott25

It's a 5 night stay, $282.75 per night.  Down from the "Be a Savvy Traveler" rate of $348.


----------



## Gentry2004

I guess I missed our dates or they were never there. I can find 2 nights of our 6 night trip at the APH rate, but I'd have to cancel my whole 6 night Savvy Traveler reservation. The 2 nights of savings aren't worth what I'd have to pay for the other 4 nights. Bummer. My ST rate isn't terrible though.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Gentry2004 said:


> I guess I missed our dates or they were never there. I can find 2 nights of our 6 night trip at the APH rate, but I'd have to cancel my whole 6 night Savvy Traveler reservation. The 2 nights of savings aren't worth what I'd have to pay for the other 4 nights. Bummer. My ST rate isn't terrible though.


You could book the 2 nights at the AP rate now and just keep checking to see whether the other nights are added. There doesn’t seem to be any rhyme or reason to the way AP rates are released.


----------



## BLdisney

Gentry2004 said:


> I guess I missed our dates or they were never there. I can find 2 nights of our 6 night trip at the APH rate, but I'd have to cancel my whole 6 night Savvy Traveler reservation. The 2 nights of savings aren't worth what I'd have to pay for the other 4 nights. Bummer. My ST rate isn't terrible though.


What are the dates you’re trying to get?  May be worth grabbing the 2 nights at AP rates and checking back to see if the other nights are released closer to your trip? (would require extra deposit to hold, that’s one thing to consider).


----------



## BLdisney

BLdisney said:


> What are the dates you’re trying to get?  May be worth grabbing the 2 nights at AP rates and checking back to see if the other nights are released closer to your trip? (would require extra deposit to hold, that’s one thing to consider).


Ha, sorry, crossed reply.


----------



## dol

AP rates were available for my 11/7 to 11/9 dates!


----------



## starry_solo

dol said:


> AP rates were available for my 11/7 to 11/9 dates!



Mine too! Finally! Course, when I went to click modify, it wouldn't let me... so I had to cancel the existing reservation and then book a new one...


----------



## DuskKodesh

Finally got a APH rate for my Nov 1-6 RPR stay. Had to switch from a king to two queens but we sleep on a queen at home so no worries there.


----------



## Phatscott25

Keep checking because your King will likely open up before your trip.


----------



## Dizney73

I was able to grab my nights at HRH for Thanksgiving weekend... upgraded to garden view from standard and saved money!
Now I am waiting to see if any come out for the week AFTER Christmas!


----------



## karalecia26

I was able to get RP for $244 a night for December 24-26! Any longer time, the AP wasn't there anymore, but I will take it! We will probably book the rest of the week at CBBR. So excited that we got at least 2 busy days (and weekend even) for that price!


----------



## Dizney73

karalecia26 said:


> I was able to get RP for $244 a night for December 24-26! Any longer time, the AP wasn't there anymore, but I will take it!


I need the end of the week!  I already have a DVC reservation at AKV for Christmas and was hoping to add on two nights at the end of our stay at Universal! Now, I wish I would have booked it the other way around! Oh well.. I just need to wait and see if any come out for the 30th and 31st. If not... I have learned for next time.


----------



## tony67

karalecia26 said:


> I was able to get RP for $244 a night for December 24-26! Any longer time, the AP wasn't there anymore, but I will take it!


Remember to keep checking back - I ended up with three reservations for my upcoming stay - just booked pieces as they became available - ended up with RPR for 189 (+Tax) in September


----------



## damo

tony67 said:


> Remember to keep checking back - I ended up with three reservations for my upcoming stay - just booked pieces as they became available - ended up with RPR for 189 (+Tax) in September



That is an amazing price!  I don't think it has been that low for ages.


----------



## Annchristine65

Just got a great AP rate at RP.


tony67 said:


> Remember to keep checking back - I ended up with three reservations for my upcoming stay - just booked pieces as they became available - ended up with RPR for 189 (+Tax) in September


I just got the same rate! Sept 23-28


----------



## tony67

damo said:


> That is an amazing price!  I don't think it has been that low for ages.


Yeah that is mid week - it it more if you want the Friday and Saturday (+30)


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Thank you so much Tony. 

Just saw my first week stay end of September was even cheaper then the ST rate I had from last year, just checked and switched to the AP rate I had never seen lower than that ST rate I had before. But my follow on SF week no where cheaper then I got with an AP rate last month.

So yeah, keep checking, as with the current times, I think many are cancelling their Fall plans.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Wow SF has an AP rate for a lagoon view only $138!...but having RPR with express pass still seems like the better option... right? we love rides but also would only do some 1 time a day regardless of wait times.. wondering if saving $700 is the better option.  ugh my brain lol


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, I’m 19 to 26 then 26 to 2.  Both now at AP rates.  Yay!


----------



## Lynne G

Finn, I’d be around 600 dollar difference, so I am switching and at 7 nights at RPR, next 6 at SF.  Yep, those SF lagoon rates, awesome.   I like saving money, and since I can still use my express pass the day I switch resorts, then rest of days, I’ll just do single rider and enjoy myself, as will have been in the parks for 8 days before I loose the express pass.  But up to you, as it is very nice to have that hotel express pass.


----------



## ladyderks

Annchristine65 said:


> Just got a great AP rate at RP.
> 
> I just got the same rate! Sept 23-28


Nice!
I’ve been searching daily for an AP rate at RP or PB (for Sep 23 - 25) for weeks now. Haven’t had any luck


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

ladyderks said:


> Nice!
> I’ve been searching daily for an AP rate at RP or PB (for Sep 23 - 25) for weeks now. Haven’t had any luck


Showing now for the RP 1 bed hospitality suite.


----------



## Annchristine65

ladyderks said:


> Nice!
> I’ve been searching daily for an AP rate at RP or PB (for Sep 23 - 25) for weeks now. Haven’t had any luck


Don't give up. I booked PB months ago with the AP rate because it was the only one coming up but RP is our favorite we've only stayed there so I've been checking every day for months and lucked out this morning. It's saving me $600! (we have 2 rooms.)


----------



## tony67

ladyderks said:


> Nice!
> I’ve been searching daily for an AP rate at RP or PB (for Sep 23 - 25) for weeks now. Haven’t had any luck


I hear that - I check multiple times a day 

I suspect as you get to the 30 day window and then the 5 day window thing MAY start to free up


----------



## tony67

Lynne G said:


> Finn, I’d be around 600 dollar difference, so I am switching and at 7 nights at RPR, next 6 at SF.  Yep, those SF lagoon rates, awesome.   I like saving money, and since I can still use my express pass the day I switch resorts, then rest of days, I’ll just do single rider and enjoy myself, as will have been in the parks for 8 days before I loose the express pass.  But up to you, as it is very nice to have that hotel express pass.


Yea that gives you plenty of time with express - I am wondering what the single rider lines will be like this year
Personally I like SF better than RPR - but I think the express pass is key - at least for part of a stay

For others I noticed that the number of days seems to be affecting AP rate availability - so If I select 5 days RPR has availability at the AP rate - but at 2 or 3 days it does not.  Maybe with HHN there are minimum night requirements


----------



## snowpack

Lynne G said:


> I think many are cancelling their Fall plans


Yes, borders are still closed, so I imagine there are a few overseas that cannot make it again this year. Hate that for them.


----------



## famjam

Are they only showing APH rates for 2021? I cannot find anything for 2022. I imagine the APH rates are not available for 2022 yet. Im am new to the APH rate game.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

famjam said:


> Are they only showing APH rates for 2021? I cannot find anything for 2022. I imagine the APH rates are not available for 2022 yet. Im am new to the APH rate game.


I think that they have only released AP rates up to December 2021.


----------



## trompettecon

Black-out dates for early 2022 seem to be out on the US app! Not on their website yet.


----------



## MalkaR

trompettecon said:


> Black-out dates for early 2022 seem to be out on the US app! Not on their website yet.


Is just the beginning of January blacked out or the entire month?


----------



## georgina

MalkaR said:


> Is just the beginning of January blacked out or the entire month?


Seasonal pass on the app blocked out Jan 1, 2, 3, 2022 for US and IOA.

Also March 12-19and April 9-16, and all of July. Calendar doesn't go past August 15, 2022 yet.


----------



## MamaKate

I noticed for Seasonal passes, Saturdays in February are blocked for IOA. Does anyone know why? I don’t recall blackout dates in February besides around President’s Day.


----------



## SCSabresfan

MamaKate said:


> I noticed for Seasonal passes, Saturdays in February are blocked for IOA. Does anyone know why? I don’t recall blackout dates in February besides around President’s Day.


Concerts during Mardi Gras
Edit: Just noticed the IOA part - I retract my answer


----------



## georgina

MamaKate said:


> I noticed for Seasonal passes, Saturdays in February are blocked for IOA. Does anyone know why? I don’t recall blackout dates in February besides around President’s Day.





SCSabresfan said:


> Concerts during Mardi Gras


Oh you're right, and now I see all weekends in March blocked too. That's interesting. Concerts were always at US previously, not IOA. And I don't recall the schedule actually showing the concert blockout dates, so that's an improvement at least.


----------



## MamaKate

SCSabresfan said:


> Concerts during Mardi Gras



Interesting.  So the concerts might be at IOA now?


----------



## SCSabresfan

MamaKate said:


> Interesting.  So the concerts might be at IOA now?


Missed the IOA part... Now I am not sure about the reason for the blocked dates


----------



## MamaKate

SCSabresfan said:


> Missed the IOA part... Now I am not sure about the reason for the blocked dates



Could just be a glitch that might be fixed later???


----------



## Tygerlilly

Question about annual passes in regards to booking.

If I buy an AP and want to do the monthly payments, can I still book the AP rate even though it isn't paid in full before the trip?


----------



## Nabas

Very bumming.  We wanted Endless Summer (for our son) and Hard Rock (for us) for the Sunday to Wednesday of December 5-8, but it looks like Pop Warner is that week at Universal.  We've had to settle for the Royal Pacific and nothing for our son.


----------



## georgina

Tygerlilly said:


> Question about annual passes in regards to booking.
> 
> If I buy an AP and want to do the monthly payments, can I still book the AP rate even though it isn't paid in full before the trip?


You don't need to have an AP at all to book an AP rate. You just need to show it at the front desk sometime during your stay. So buying it over time should be fine!


----------



## trompettecon

Hello. I have not been able to find an answer to the following question: If I book 3 rooms at the AP rate under my name, do I need someone in each room to have the AP? Or is it sufficient that I possess the AP? Ty


----------



## georgina

MamaKate said:


> Could just be a glitch that might be fixed later???


It appears it has already been fixed - I see the weekend seasonal blockout dates for Feb and March switched to US now.


----------



## CatPenguin

trompettecon said:


> Hello. I have not been able to find an answer to the following question: If I book 3 rooms at the AP rate under my name, do I need someone in each room to have the AP? Or is it sufficient that I possess the AP? Ty



Someone in each room needs to have an AP.


----------



## tony67

CatPenguin said:


> Someone in each room needs to have an AP.


I've heard you can book two rooms with one AP, but it might be best to contact AP customer service for a straight answer.
Personally I have never had them ask to see the AP, but YMMV



trompettecon said:


> Hello. I have not been able to find an answer to the following question: If I book 3 rooms at the AP rate under my name, do I need someone in each room to have the AP? Or is it sufficient that I possess the AP? Ty


Depending on when you are going the least expensive AP might not be much more than a multiday ticket anyway.  Just be aware of the blackout dates


----------



## CatPenguin

tony67 said:


> I've heard you can book two rooms with one AP, but it might be best to contact AP customer service for a straight answer.
> Personally I have never had them ask to see the AP, but YMMV
> 
> 
> Depending on when you are going the least expensive AP might not be much more than a multiday ticket anyway.  Just be aware of the blackout dates



I actually had them check my APs in May, which surprised me! Based on your experience, I’d call to confirm the policy. It may be a moot point, given low AP pricing, but there seems to be a lot of discretion regarding checking APs.

YMMV, but I was told by the check in desk that we needed one AP per room.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

CatPenguin said:


> I actually had them check my APs in May, which surprised me! Based on your experience, I’d call to confirm the policy. It may be a moot point, given low AP pricing, but there seems to be a lot of discretion regarding checking APs.
> 
> YMMV, but I was told by the check in desk that we needed one AP per room.



Our experience in May at Cabana Bay was the same as Catpenguin's - ressie was in my name & they asked for my AP at check in.

Same thing last August, too, at Sapphire Falls - I actually can't think of a visit where they haven't asked except for our very first visit 3 years ago.


----------



## Lynne G

I guess it is really a hit or miss, as have stayed in Universal hotels  for years, mostly at RPR, and have never been asked to see my AP.  Checked into HR on Sunday, and while she said I booked at an AP rate, never asked to see my AP.


----------



## cschaaf

Lynne G said:


> I guess it is really a hit or miss, as have stayed in Universal hotels  for years, mostly at RPR, and have never been asked to see my AP.  Checked into HR on Sunday, and while she said I booked at an AP rate, never asked to see my AP.


Definitely hit or miss. My guess is that they are supposed to ask, but most don't bother.

I've noticed a few that looked up and saw my AP in my lanyard - not sure if they were looking for that specifically, but they saw it (and some commented "Oh, you're an an AP holder!")

One time, we did have 2 RPR rooms booked on one AP (mine). When I checked in, the desk agent said I needed to have 2 APs to get the rate on both and at least 1 AP holder had to be in each room. We had to put my wife's name on the second room (which was really for her three daughters) to check in. And one of the daughters went on my room reservation just to properly balance the Express Passes.

They gave us our temporary key cards so we could go to the park. When we got the 'room is ready' notification, we had to go back to the front desk and had them swap my wife and the daughter around so we all had the correct room keys.

We've done the "2 rooms on 1 AP thing" 4 or 5 times and that was the only time we were ran into that.


----------



## trompettecon

FinnsMom7 said:


> Wow SF has an AP rate for a lagoon view only $138!...but having RPR with express pass still seems like the better option... right? we love rides but also would only do some 1 time a day regardless of wait times.. wondering if saving $700 is the better option.  ugh my brain lol


It really depends. SF is also 5 minutes further on the walking path. If you can snag a luxurious room at SF and add the EP for the same price as a regular room, I probably would go with SF just based on the fact that it is a fairly new resort... and Strong Water Tavern!


----------



## trompettecon

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I think that they have only released AP rates up to December 2021.


You are right. I tried today and was able to see AP rates until the week before Christmas...


----------



## trompettecon

trompettecon said:


> You are right. I tried today and was able to see AP rates until the week before Christmas...


Congrats! What did you snag?


----------



## tony67

So question on modifying dates - if I have an AP rate booked for say the 1st to the 5th and want to change it to the 3rd to the 5th it does not let you on line because even though I have it booked its not available.

Will I have the same issue if I dial in or can they reduce the number of days?


----------



## Nabas

tony67 said:


> So question on modifying dates - if I have an AP rate booked for say the 1st to the 5th and want to change it to the 3rd to the 5th it does not let you on line because even though I have it booked its not available.
> 
> Will I have the same issue if I dial in or can they reduce the number of days?


Annual pass rates seem date specific.

For example, I can get a cheap rate if I book Sunday to Thursday, but if I then try for Tuesday to Thursday, the cheap rate is not there.


----------



## tony67

Nabas said:


> Annual pass rates seem date specific.
> 
> For example, I can get a cheap rate if I book Sunday to Thursday, but if I then try for Tuesday to Thursday, the cheap rate is not there.


Yeah - I have seen that oddity as well.

I just hate booking so many reservations and then canceling later - I know many of us do it.


----------



## gisele2

When do the AP rates come out ?


----------



## wdwrule

gisele2 said:


> When do the AP rates come out ?


Varies but I believe on average, 2-3 months out.


----------



## trompettecon

gisele2 said:


> When do the AP rates come out ?


Right now I see AP rates for a few hotels up until the week of December 11. You have to put in your dates and number in your party and the hotels that have AP for those dates will appear. As soon as you see Seasonal etc it means dates are not out or they are sold out of AP rooms.


----------



## Dizney73

I cancelled my original HRH reservation when I rebooked an annual pass rate. The cancellation said that my deposit would be returned in 7-10 business days. It was 10 on Friday and I still haven't received my deposit back on my cc.  How long has everyone been seeing their canceled deposits being returned?
It just makes me nervous.


----------



## trompettecon

Dizney73 said:


> I cancelled my original HRH reservation when I rebooked an annual pass rate. The cancellation said that my deposit would be returned in 7-10 business days. It was 10 on Friday and I still haven't received my deposit back on my cc.  How long has everyone been seeing their canceled deposits being returned?
> It just makes me nervous.


I cancelled two reservations last month and it took 14 days. Hang in there a few more days and then call if you don't receive it.


----------



## keishashadow

Never been longer than a few business days for me to see the refund post on CC, including this year.


----------



## Dizney73

Thank you!  I'll give it a few more business days before I contact them.


----------



## tony67

Dizney73 said:


> Thank you!  I'll give it a few more business days before I contact them.


Yea - I have 5 cancelled reservations I am waiting on currently because of all the adjustment as various AP rates become available - the longest is 9 days so should see it this week - there is a thread specifically about this and in many cases for whatever reason it is taking about two weeks (maybe its 10 business days)

It is really a pain but it always works out in the end.


----------



## macraven

Longest wait I ever had was 21 days
Shortest wait was 4 days 
Think it depends on their cycle and when you made the request 
Was never an issue for me as long as I eventually received the credit posted


----------



## soniam

Dizney73 said:


> I cancelled my original HRH reservation when I rebooked an annual pass rate. The cancellation said that my deposit would be returned in 7-10 business days. It was 10 on Friday and I still haven't received my deposit back on my cc.  How long has everyone been seeing their canceled deposits being returned?
> It just makes me nervous.


It also can be delayed by your credit card company, so it's not always due to Universal.


----------



## wdwrule

I still have almost a year left with my AP, but I was wondering… when it comes time to renew, do you typically get a discounted renewal cost (like 20% off or something) or do you pay the full cost of a new AP?  I’m a non-Florida resident.


----------



## tony67

wdwrule said:


> I still have almost a year left with my AP, but I was wondering… when it comes time to renew, do you typically get a discounted renewal cost (like 20% off or something) or do you pay the full cost of a new AP?  I’m a non-Florida resident.


Yeah its 20% off 

Since you are out of state you will need to decide if its worth renewing - In my case it usually expires at a point where I may not be going back for 5 or so months so its better off just buying a new one before I go or watching for deals with 3 months free and buying it then


----------



## wdwrule

tony67 said:


> Yeah its 20% off
> 
> Since you are out of state you will need to decide if its worth renewing - In my case it usually expires at a point where I may not be going back for 5 or so months so its better off just buying a new one before I go or watching for deals with 3 months free and buying it then


Awesome thanks and good points!


----------



## georgina

wdwrule said:


> Awesome thanks and good points!


Or you could just book more trips! I renewed my AP in May, will be going in Oct, Dec, May, and possibly January 2022

I paid $477 to renew my 3 park Preferred Ap, a new one is $596 on the website. So that 20% discount was worth it to me.


----------



## Magical2017

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Our experience in May at Cabana Bay was the same as Catpenguin's - ressie was in my name & they asked for my AP at check in.
> 
> Same thing last August, too, at Sapphire Falls - I actually can't think of a visit where they haven't asked except for our very first visit 3 years ago.


They should be consistent. We stayed at PB in May. I checked in and then picked up my AP. No one ever asked to see the AP. I texted the front desk prior to checkout, asking if they would like me to come show them my AP and they said not to worry about it.


----------



## starry_solo

13 calendar days since I canceled the Savvy Traveler rate and booked under AP rate.... still waiting for my refund for the Savvy Traveler rate...


----------



## damo

Looks like some Fridays have opened up!  Just got Royal Pacific for December 1-4 (wed-sat) ... $204,$204,$240

The Friday night had not been available before


----------



## snowpack

APs opened up for a water view for the OI meet up weekend in November at Royal Pacific. Saved $170 this morning. Going to be a good day.


----------



## tony67

starry_solo said:


> 13 calendar days since I canceled the Savvy Traveler rate and booked under AP rate.... still waiting for my refund for the Savvy Traveler rate...


Yeah - my refund from Aventura took 10 days exactly.
I have 5 more I am still waiting on - RPR is at 11 days.
It's a pain - but with the AP prices its hard to complain

My biggest issue now is it worth staying at one of the Express Pass hotels if things are so slow - tempted to switch to SF and save $500 for 5 of the nights


----------



## FinnsMom7

tony67 said:


> Yeah - my refund from Aventura took 10 days exactly.
> I have 5 more I am still waiting on - RPR is at 11 days.
> It's a pain - but with the AP prices its hard to complain
> 
> My biggest issue now is it worth staying at one of the Express Pass hotels if things are so slow - tempted to switch to SF and save $500 for 5 of the nights


this is my current consideration but I feel like my Nov dates may end up busier come the weekend (first offerings of xmas stuff)
I have an 8 night ST stay for SF booked as well as 6 night at RPR then switching to WDW for 2 nights. if i just stick to 8 nights at SF i save about $700 (obv the WDW resort plays a piece in that) 
also my ST is a king lagoon view at SF the AP rate at RPR is a reg 2 queen. 

I have been checking daily in case I can snag a king at RPR to help make my decision.


----------



## tony67

FinnsMom7 said:


> this is my current consideration but I feel like my Nov dates may end up busier come the weekend (first offerings of xmas stuff)
> I have an 8 night ST stay for SF booked as well as 6 night at RPR then switching to WDW for 2 nights. if i just stick to 8 nights at SF i save about $700 (obv the WDW resort plays a piece in that)
> also my ST is a king lagoon view at SF the AP rate at RPR is a reg 2 queen.
> 
> I have been checking daily in case I can snag a king at RPR to help make my decision.


Yeah - Kings at RPR (Or any of the Uni hotels) are tough to get


----------



## FinnsMom7

tony67 said:


> Yeah - Kings at RPR (Or any of the Uni hotels) are tough to get


we have a Queen at home its more having the open space while in the room instead of sitting on a bed - but I figure if we do split time with WDW having that express pass is going to be good since 2 of our 5 days are weekends in Nov.


----------



## mamapenguin

tony67 said:


> Yeah - Kings at RPR (Or any of the Uni hotels) are tough to get


Weird. I find the opposite is true. I must be looking at odd dates…I need 2 queen and not at rack rate  ( RPR specifically)


----------



## dez1978

When i try to use the link from the 1st post it says the webpage is down or moved.  Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Nabas

dez1978 said:


> When i try to use the link from the 1st post it says the webpage is down or moved.  Anyone else having issues?


Try this:

Universal Orlando Resort


----------



## cschaaf

dez1978 said:


> When i try to use the link from the 1st post it says the webpage is down or moved.  Anyone else having issues?





Nabas said:


> Try this:
> 
> Universal Orlando Resort


Both of the links (the Windsurfers link in post 1 and the UO link above) work for me. I've had a few tabs open to some Windsurfers searches the past few days while we think about an October trip. I hit refresh on them 2 or 3 times a day just to see what might pop up.


----------



## damo

No problem with the links for me.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Well after swearing I was set with my bookings (I should know better) I changed AGAIN.  This time we decided to change our flight from late Tues to early Wed so I had to drop a night which meant entire booking changed.  But now I get to settle the dilemma I was having between SF or RPR - we are doing a split with both!! Now we will have 4 nights at SF then move to RPR for the last 3.  I figured this way we start without ExPass then get spoiled.  
Now to cancel the existing and wait for more refunds.


----------



## tony67

FinnsMom7 said:


> Well after swearing I was set with my bookings (I should know better) I changed AGAIN.  This time we decided to change our flight from late Tues to early Wed so I had to drop a night which meant entire booking changed.  But now I get to settle the dilemma I was having between SF or RPR - we are doing a split with both!! Now we will have 4 nights at SF then move to RPR for the last 3.  I figured this way we start without ExPass then get spoiled.
> Now to cancel the existing and wait for more refunds.


Yeah - I hear you - Im currently toying with two nights club at HRH then go to SF for a few nights instead of 5 nights at HRH or 5 nights at RPR or 5 nights at SF or some combination of that

I probably wont settle 100% until the cancel window is closed


----------



## FinnsMom7

I just released a 2 QN at RPR for 11/9-11/15 FYI


----------



## starry_solo

My refund came through from savvy traveler.
cancelled on 8/11, refund shows posted 8/20 (even though when I checked a few days ago, nothing was “pending”)

so, even though I posted a few days ago that after 13 days, no refund, apparently it came through in 9 days!!


----------



## ml sumner

I just booked Cabana Bay for Oct 10-15 under AP rate of $109 per night. How far in advance do I need to have our APs actually bought before we check in? I want to wait the week before just to make sure we are all well and healthy in our family. I have up to 5 days before check in to cancel the room if needed. Any advice or past experiences welcome. This will be our 1st visit. We normally do Disney every year.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

ml sumner said:


> I just booked Cabana Bay for Oct 10-15 under AP rate of $109 per night. How far in advance do I need to have our APs actually bought before we check in? I want to wait the week before just to make sure we are all well and healthy in our family. I have up to 5 days before check in to cancel the room if needed. Any advice or past experiences welcome. This will be our 1st visit. We normally do Disney every year.


You just need to present it before you check OUT - no rush needed


----------



## ml sumner

DoryGirl1963 said:


> You just need to present it before you check OUT - no rush needed


Thanks!


----------



## C&B Young

ml sumner said:


> I just booked Cabana Bay for Oct 10-15 under AP rate of $109 per night. How far in advance do I need to have our APs actually bought before we check in? I want to wait the week before just to make sure we are all well and healthy in our family. I have up to 5 days before check in to cancel the room if needed. Any advice or past experiences welcome. This will be our 1st visit. We normally do Disney every year.



We're there that same time too! I'd recommend the family suite, ~$20 more a night is well worth it for the extra space


----------



## trompettecon

When oh when will they release early January AP rates....


----------



## sandam1

trompettecon said:


> When oh when will they release early January AP rates....



When I booked in 2018 for the first week of January 2019, it was November 14th. 

I am waiting for the same week this year and I have to keep telling myself to be very patient. It isn't working....


----------



## trompettecon

sandam1 said:


> When I booked in 2018 for the first week of January 2019, it was November 14th.
> 
> I am waiting for the same week this year and I have to keep telling myself to be very patient. It isn't working....


I hear you. I caught myself whining when I was typing my question... LOL


----------



## tlseege

I can use this discount with a Seasonal Pass, right?  I don't need one of the annual passes?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

tlseege said:


> I can use this discount with a Seasonal Pass, right?  I don't need one of the annual passes?


You sure can! Any AP level/tier will work for the APH rate


----------



## Dizney73

Are there ever AP rates available over New Year's Eve (Dec 29-Jan 3).  I see AP rates end at Christmas right now.


----------



## damo

Dizney73 said:


> Are there ever AP rates available over New Year's Eve (Dec 29-Jan 3).  I see AP rates end at Christmas right now.



Yup, but often they come out at the last minute.


----------



## DCLMP

When can I expect January AP rates to be released?


----------



## damo

DCLMP said:


> When can I expect January AP rates to be released?



Probably not for a few months yet.


----------



## pigletto

We are January 2nd to the 6th. Looks like we’ll all be waiting awhile longer. I don’t really expect anything for the 2nd since it’s still Christmas break but I’m hoping crowds start to drop off after that. Regardless we are booked in the rooms we want at Royal Pacific . We will be happy to have Express Pass.


----------



## Nabas

pigletto said:


> We are January 2nd to the 6th. Looks like we’ll all be waiting awhile longer. I don’t really expect anything for the 2nd since it’s still Christmas break but I’m hoping crowds start to drop off after that. Regardless we are booked in the rooms we want at Royal Pacific . We will be happy to have Express Pass.


The 2nd is a Sunday.  A lot of people will be heading home.  You might be good!


----------



## DCLMP

damo said:


> Probably not for a few months yet.


 A few months? I know it's hard to believe, but January is less than 4 months away!  Disney used to release theirs at the end of September. They seem to not be anti-discount at the moment.  I know January is the slow season, and  I'm not too worried about getting a good rate. Hopefully, next month or November.


----------



## soniam

DCLMP said:


> A few months? I know it's hard to believe, but January is less than 4 months away!  Disney used to release theirs at the end of September. They seem to not be anti-discount at the moment.  I know January is the slow season, and  I'm not too worried about getting a good rate. Hopefully, next month or November.


Universal is not Disney. They release their AP hotel discounts much, much later. Sometimes as late as a couple of weeks. The furthest out for regular rooms, not suites, is probably 3 months. I would book a hotel now, if you are definitely going, and then rebook/cancel or modify when a discount comes out. Just watch this thread, and someone will usually post when new availability shows up. With covid, the releases have been even later or just way different than before.


----------



## DCLMP

soniam said:


> Universal is not Disney. They release their AP hotel discounts much, much later. Sometimes as late as a couple of weeks. The furthest out for regular rooms, not suites, is probably 3 months. I would book a hotel now, if you are definitely going, and then rebook/cancel or modify when a discount comes out. Just watch this thread, and someone will usually post when new availability shows up. With covid, the releases have been even later or just way different than before.


Yeah, but January is the slow season so I'll take my chances. I'm not going to be one of those people that people books at rack rate and then whines about no discounts. There are tons of those people on this forum.  I'll go when I get a good rate. Thank you very much. If not January then some other month.


----------



## damo

DCLMP said:


> Yeah, but January is the slow season so I'll take my chances. I'm not going to be one of those people that people books at rack rate and then whines about no discounts. There are tons of those people on this forum.  I'll go when I get a good rate. Thank you very much. If not January then some other month.



APH rates can be staggered.  For December 1, I initially got a rate at PBH on August 4. But on August 25, I got the lowest price for Royal Pacific ($204) that I've gotten in years.


----------



## ultimatefans

soniam said:


> Universal is not Disney. They release their AP hotel discounts much, much later. Sometimes as late as a couple of weeks. The furthest out for regular rooms, not suites, is probably 3 months. I would book a hotel now, if you are definitely going, and then rebook/cancel or modify when a discount comes out. Just watch this thread, and someone will usually post when new availability shows up. With covid, the releases have been even later or just way different than before.


Do suites tend to be released earlier than regular rooms?  I'm hoping to get an AP discount on a suite in February or April.


----------



## weather_lady

ultimatefans said:


> Do suites tend to be released earlier than regular rooms?  I'm hoping to get an AP discount on a suite in February or April.



In my experience, yes. Suites and other "special" rooms (e.g., deluxe rooms, club level) tend to be released earlier than standard rooms. (It just makes sense: Universal wants to tempt some guests away from standard rooms by dazzling them with discounts on more expensive rooms first, in the hopes that they'll fall in love with the pricier room, book it and never look back.) Standard room discounts will appear a few days or even weeks later, and after that, it changes practically by the day. If I have my heart set on a particular room category (e.g., last time, it was a deluxe 2-queen at HRH, which for some reason seems to be the most sluggish of the Universal hotels to release APH-discounted rooms), I just keep checking back daily. For our August trip, I think it took a solid month after the APH rates first came out for our dates -- with the room we wanted being available only at rack rate, then not available at all, then available at rack rate again, then unavailable -- and then suddenly an APH rate for it appeared. So if at first you don't succeed -- don't give up.


----------



## quiltymom

We’re in the process of planning our first trip, hopefully the first full week in February 2022 - we’re planning on getting APs to get the room discount.  

So, if I’m reading everything correctly - we should book our hotel, check for rate changes, then pray for a AP rate. We’ll plan on getting APs to activate when we arrive.  My question is this: if we don't currently have APs, how can we tell when the AP rates are released?  We’d be flying down so waiting until the last minute to book on hoping for an AP rate really scares me.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Nabas

quiltymom said:


> We’re in the process of planning our first trip, hopefully the first full week in February 2022 - we’re planning on getting APs to get the room discount.
> 
> So, if I’m reading everything correctly - we should book our hotel, check for rate changes, then pray for a AP rate. We’ll plan on getting APs to activate when we arrive.  My question is this: if we don't currently have APs, how can we tell when the AP rates are released?  We’d be flying down so waiting until the last minute to book on hoping for an AP rate really scares me.  Any thoughts?


AP rates have been released through December.  Booking seem to be soft this year so rates are really good.

Here's where you can check and book rates:

Universal Orlando Resort

You don't need an annual pass when you book your rate.  You'll need it before you checkout, although sometimes the front desk doesn't check your annual pass when you check-in.

There is no public rule when they'll release later dates.  It seems to be if and when they think bookings are soft.  For the first full week of February, these might be in November, maybe sooner if bookings remain soft.

I'd book something you want now, and then cancel it if they release the dates you want.  One thing to consider is that annual pass rates tend to be Sunday to Thursday.  You won't always find annual pass rates for the weekend.  If you want to maximize your savings, you might need to consider a split stay, where you book some nights at an annual pass rate and other nights at a standard rate.


----------



## Magical2017

quiltymom said:


> We’re in the process of planning our first trip, hopefully the first full week in February 2022 - we’re planning on getting APs to get the room discount.
> 
> So, if I’m reading everything correctly - we should book our hotel, check for rate changes, then pray for a AP rate. We’ll plan on getting APs to activate when we arrive.  My question is this: if we don't currently have APs, how can we tell when the AP rates are released?  We’d be flying down so waiting until the last minute to book on hoping for an AP rate really scares me.  Any thoughts?


I have used a link to find passholder rates but am not sure if it is allowed to post it here on Disboards. If not, I have Googled "AP rates at Universal Hotels" and been able to access rates that way, as well.

ETA: Oh, good, I see someone posted a link!


----------



## shh

Anyone see King rooms lately at APH rates? In the past, standard room category included both King and Queen choices - and both would be offered at the same discounted AP rate. But this year, I've only seen Queen labeled as a "standard" room. Wondering if Loews now considers King an upgrade?


----------



## ladyderks

shh said:


> Anyone see King rooms lately at APH rates? In the past, standard room category included both King and Queen choices - and both would be offered at the same discounted AP rate. But this year, I've only seen Queen labeled as a "standard" room. Wondering if Loews now considers King an upgrade?


I just saw a king room at both RP and PBR (September dates) with AP rates


----------



## Lynne G

I think kings are the same price as a standard two bed room, but they may be harder to find, as there is not nearly as many of them versus the two bed rooms. But yeah, have gotten standard king room before with an AP discount, and it was the same price as as standard two queen room.


----------



## shh

ladyderks said:


> I just saw a king room at both RP and PBR (September dates) with AP rates


thanks...must just be my Dec dates. Good to know the pricing structure didn't change...I'll just keep checking


----------



## macraven

I saw a price drop at RP for my dates later this month
Called this evening with only a 3 minute wait 

Reduced my present rate by $200 plus


----------



## Lynne G

Yay Mac!  Pays to keep checking and changing to a better rate.


----------



## quiltymom

Magical2017 said:


> I have used a link to find passholder rates but am not sure if it is allowed to post it here on Disboards. If not, I have Googled "AP rates at Universal Hotels" and been able to access rates that way, as well.
> 
> ETA: Oh, good, I see someone posted a link!


Thank you!


----------



## FlipHipster

shh said:


> Anyone see King rooms lately at APH rates? In the past, standard room category included both King and Queen choices - and both would be offered at the same discounted AP rate. But this year, I've only seen Queen labeled as a "standard" room. Wondering if Loews now considers King an upgrade?



We have a garden view king connected to dbl queen at PB for 9/19-9/24 at $214/night/room APH rate. Both rooms were the same rate.  

I juggle reservations like Meadowlark Lemon before our trips usually swapping several times when something better comes up. We did have 2 dbl queens at RP for $189/night before that which is an awesome rate.
However we're dropping PB because we found a sapphire suite/dbl queen at SF and wife/kids want the suite. I want PB and EP's but it's been almost 3 years and really, I just want to go and the suite is prob better for a long week anyway. So... suite it is and sweet it will be I am sure.
We decided to come down 2 days early at the last minute, couldn't find anything for 17th and 18th and ended up booking an exterior family suite at CB for $240/night.  
Then I found a dbl queen at RP for $219 APH so we dropped CB. 
Our RP and PB rooms at APH rates were cheaper than our exterior suite at CB. Granted it's a "suite" and the kids love staying there but I'll take deluxe/EP's/walk or boat to parks every chance I get at the same rate.


----------



## DizznyChick

Am I crazy, or is there no way to buy APs and a room with the ap discount at the same time?  I checked the link posted for the room discount and there was an ap discount. Then I had to go to the regular universal Orlando site to get the APs. I couldn’t figure out how to buy all at once. Im looking to buy 2 park power pass APs for the tix and room discount.  Not sure if this makes sense, idk. Tia


----------



## DoryGirl1963

APs are thru Universal & hotels are thru Loews - Universal doesn't own the onsite hotels - so they're two separate sites.

Also, you don't need an AP to book an AP hotel rate - just present it some time during your stay .


----------



## sandam1

DCLMP said:


> When can I expect January AP rates to be released?





DCLMP said:


> A few months? I know it's hard to believe, but January is less than 4 months away!  Disney used to release theirs at the end of September. They seem to not be anti-discount at the moment.  I know January is the slow season, and  I'm not too worried about getting a good rate. Hopefully, next month or November.



As I mentioned on this thread on Wednesday, when I booked in 2018 for the first week of January 2019, it was November 14th. Universal doesn't play by the same rules as Disney so I wouldn't expect anything to be released in the near future. Get comfy, it's going to be awhile.


----------



## DCLMP

sandam1 said:


> As I mentioned on this thread on Wednesday, when I booked in 2018 for the first week of January 2019, it was November 14th. Universal doesn't play by the same rules as Disney so I wouldn't expect anything to be released in the near future. Get comfy, it's going to be awhile.


Get comfy because November is going to be a while? OMG, you must live in a different time warp than me because in my world Thanksgiving and Christmas will be here in a blink of an eye. I don't book vacations years or months in advance so I'm good. I was just asking so I know when to look.


----------



## DizznyChick

DoryGirl1963 said:


> APs are thru Universal & hotels are thru Loews - Universal doesn't own the onsite hotels - so they're two separate sites.
> 
> Also, you don't need an AP to book an AP hotel rate - just present it some time during your stay .




Thanks for explaining


----------



## Krisshay13

I am so new to this.  My 1st trip is scheduled the days before Thanksgiving.
Unfortunately, I travel when my grandkids can.  Since I'm purchasing AP, I was looking at the week after Christmas.

I don't see any AP discounts........even when I check per day.  Have those been released & I missed them??  I can't plan with prices at $700 night...ouch.  

just wondering.......still looking
TIA


----------



## Lynne G

If any are released for that week, Kris, it would be a bit later, so just keep checking.  I think up thread, was said was seeing AP discounts until the first week of December. Not sure if I’ve seen any discounts that week, but with the travel issues still, maybe this year?


----------



## Krisshay13

Lynne G said:


> If any are released for that week, Kris, it would be a bit later, so just keep checking.  I think up thread, was said was seeing AP discounts until the first week of December. Not sure if I’ve seen any discounts that week, but with the travel issues still, maybe this year?


ok, thanks....i thought I saw a comment that they were out through Dec.  I'll keep checking....was trying to book flights, too.  That's where it gets hard waiting 
can't book flights if I don't get a decent price on premier


----------



## DoryGirl1963

APH rates came out thru 12/25 in early August. Looks like rates for after that didn't come out until October last year but Universal doesn't really have a set "schedule" so it's hard to predict, so like Lynne G said, definitely keep checking


----------



## cschaaf

Even when rates are posted, it's based on room availability. 

We are considering a mid-October trip, but the premier hotels are pricy the weekend we can go. Right now, our best bet looks like moving hotels each of the nights we are there. Start at Endless Summer or Aventura (~$100 with AP discount) our first night, then move the next morning to RPR. 

RPR is $425 that night, no AP discount available. Then we'd jump to Endless Summer the third night (~$130 with AP).

Last night, an AP rate popped up for that middle night and brought it down to $225. I should have jumped on it because it only lasted a few hours.


----------



## Krisshay13

cschaaf said:


> Even when rates are posted, it's based on room availability.
> 
> We are considering a mid-October trip, but the premier hotels are pricy the weekend we can go. Right now, our best bet looks like moving hotels each of the nights we are there. Start at Endless Summer or Aventura (~$100 with AP discount) our first night, then move the next morning to RPR.
> 
> RPR is $425 that night, no AP discount available. Then we'd jump to Endless Summer the third night (~$130 with AP).
> 
> Last night, an AP rate popped up for that middle night and brought it down to $225. I should have jumped on it because it only lasted a few hours.


wow...I'm not used to how this works.  Oh, I understand, due to the hotels being on their own, basically.  Even though I'm liking some of the laid back planning (compared to WDW), the hotel booking part is not fun..LOL   
thanks everyone!!


----------



## damo

Krisshay13 said:


> I am so new to this.  My 1st trip is scheduled the days before Thanksgiving.
> Unfortunately, I travel when my grandkids can.  Since I'm purchasing AP, I was looking at the week after Christmas.
> 
> I don't see any AP discounts........even when I check per day.  Have those been released & I missed them??  I can't plan with prices at $700 night...ouch.
> 
> just wondering.......still looking
> TIA



Can you give your exact dates and preferred hotel so people can help you watch?


----------



## Krisshay13

damo said:


> Can you give your exact dates and preferred hotel so people can help you watch?


dates not set in stone.........was looking at 3 nights between Dec 26-31 (fly home by 31st).....looking for any of the 3 premier hotels since that week will be busy.  
Thanks


----------



## vinotinto

Dizney73 said:


> I cancelled my original HRH reservation when I rebooked an annual pass rate. The cancellation said that my deposit would be returned in 7-10 business days. It was 10 on Friday and I still haven't received my deposit back on my cc.  How long has everyone been seeing their canceled deposits being returned?
> It just makes me nervous.


I posted a similar question last month:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/deposit-refund-taking-a-long-time-to-post.3848794/#post-63300348
I had to cancel and rebook my reservation twice within a week. Same credit card, same hotel, one took about 2-3 days and the other one took 22 days.



macraven said:


> Longest wait I ever had was 21 days
> Shortest wait was 4 days
> Think it depends on their cycle and when you made the request
> Was never an issue for me as long as I eventually received the credit posted


This sounds about right for me!


----------



## cschaaf

Krisshay13 said:


> wow...I'm not used to how this works.  Oh, I understand, due to the hotels being on their own, basically.  Even though I'm liking some of the laid back planning (compared to WDW), the hotel booking part is not fun..LOL
> thanks everyone!!


That and the fact that Universal has a lot fewer rooms than Disney. AP rates are based on occupancy.


----------



## Nabas

I saw an annual pass rate for a Hard Rock concierge room in late September.  Has anyone been to HRH Club Level recently? What's been offered for food recently? What about in the evening? Can we take extra beer back to the room?


----------



## jdrum3

Krisshay13 said:


> dates not set in stone.........was looking at 3 nights between Dec 26-31 (fly home by 31st).....looking for any of the 3 premier hotels since that week will be busy.
> Thanks


The way I have seen premier hotel room AP rates for busy times is they will sometimes discount suites first, then regular rooms.  The days leading up to Thanksgiving have had plenty of AP rates for non-premier hotels. The week between Christmas and New Year's is one of the busiest weeks of the year for theme parks, so I'd be interested to know if anyone has had luck with booking those dates ever with an AP discount offered. Good luck!


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

New to the universal world and new AP holder. What are the chances of getting a good rate for next Frida /Saturday this late in the game?  Would like one of the nicer resorts. Any help would be great.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Wanna be Ariel said:


> New to the universal world and new AP holder. What are the chances of getting a good rate for next Frida /Saturday this late in the game?  Would like one of the nicer resorts. Any help would be great.


How many in your party? By "nicer" do you mean one of the Premiers that offer Express Pass? Took a quick look & I don't see any AP rates at any of the premier hotels for next Fri & Sat (9/24-25), probably because it's HHN & a VERY busy time- I do see a Lagoon View 2 Queen at Sapphire Falls for $163.35/night APH.  SF has boat transportation but no XP. We stayed there last year in August in a 2Q LV room & it's a BEAUTIFUL resort - my favorite so far .


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

DoryGirl1963 said:


> How many in your party? By "nicer" do you mean one of the Premiers that offer Express Pass? Took a quick look & I don't see any AP rates at any of the premier hotels for next Fri & Sat (9/24-25), probably because it's HHN & a VERY busy time- I do see a Lagoon View 2 Queen at Sapphire Falls for $163.35/night APH.  SF has boat transportation but no XP. We stayed there last year in August in a 2Q LV room & it's a BEAUTIFUL resort - my favorite so far .


4- 2 kids 2 adults. Yes I was thinking one of the resorts that offer the express pass would be nice. I kinda figured it would be busy, but did not know if rooms just show up. I am still trying to understand everything Universal. It’s been 16 years since my hubby and I where there last . Lots has changed.


----------



## NicoleLarson

Wanna be Ariel said:


> 4- 2 kids 2 adults. Yes I was thinking one of the resorts that offer the express pass would be nice. I kinda figured it would be busy, but did not know if rooms just show up. I am still trying to understand everything Universal. It’s been 16 years since my hubby and I where there last . Lots has changed.



Look for individual days.  The last day to cancel without penalty is 5 days out.  So you will see some room shuffling until then.  After 5 days out, it becomes less likely that something will turn up.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Wanna be Ariel said:


> 4- 2 kids 2 adults. Yes I was thinking one of the resorts that offer the express pass would be nice. I kinda figured it would be busy, but did not know if rooms just show up. I am still trying to understand everything Universal. It’s been 16 years since my hubby and I where there last . Lots has changed.


There's always the possibility of last minute cancelations if someone's plans change


----------



## bumbershoot

Wanna be Ariel said:


> New to the universal world and new AP holder. What are the chances of getting a good rate for next Frida /Saturday this late in the game?  Would like one of the nicer resorts. Any help would be great.



Really you just have to get onto the website and see. There's a link given in the last few pages, and there are two other links given in the 1st-or-so post of this entire thread.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Thanks everyone.  I will keep checking and hope something good pops up.  Also planning on going the first week of January 2022.  How is this time to go?  Crowds, APH rates?


----------



## Koalayum

Does anyone know, in regards to booking multiple rooms under the APH rate.. if I book a two bedroom suite (say for example it's a "two bedroom suite" which breaks down as a Sapphire suite + connecting queen), does that count as two rooms and would therefore need to present two passes for the discount? Or just one pass for the discount?


----------



## patster734

Koalayum said:


> Does anyone know, in regards to booking multiple rooms under the APH rate.. if I book a two bedroom suite (say for example it's a "two bedroom suite" which breaks down as a Sapphire suite + connecting queen), does that count as two rooms and would therefore need to present two passes for the discount? Or just one pass for the discount?



One AP pass for the 2 bedroom suite.


----------



## Magical2017

As people wait for January AP rates, I just wanted to share that Southwest released dates from the first week of January through mid-April. 

We have had a room held at RP for a few months for MLK weekend in January. We have been on the fence about going to FL but we are all vaccinated so we booked our airfare today. We stayed at PB last time and really loved it. We are happy with the current RP rate but of course if an AP rate comes out we will try to book the lower rate and may switch hotels.


----------



## keishashadow

NicoleLarson said:


> Look for individual days.  The last day to cancel without penalty is 5 days out.  So you will see some room shuffling until then.  After 5 days out, it becomes less likely that something will turn up.


In the past I’ve seen some great rates pop up after the 5 day cancellation is imposed.  Keep checking but, perhaps book something cancellable a day or two prior offsite

not sure of your comfort level with booking opaque sites such as Hotwire or Priceline.  often they have a picture of the actual room if you keep clicking pre actually booking.


----------



## cschaaf

Just had Portofino pop up for one of our dates with a rate of $244. It's been showing as $489 -  a 50% savings! The days on either side of that day are still $489. Unless those drop, we'll plan on resort hopping 3 times. Not ideal, but it will save us a nice chunk of money - as it stands, 3 hops would save us over $700 for those two nights.

The one night at PBR would get us EP for our two park days, so it's perfect.

Still not locked in on this trip, but I grabbed the rate and we'll discuss tonight. The nice discount on that one night helps lean towards "Let's do it"


----------



## keishashadow

cschaaf said:


> Just had Portofino pop up for one of our dates with a rate of $244. It's been showing as $489 -  a 50% savings! The days on either side of that day are still $489. Unless those drop, we'll plan on resort hopping 3 times. Not ideal, but it will save us a nice chunk of money - as it stands, 3 hops would save us over $700 for those two nights.
> 
> The one night at PBR would get us EP for our two park days, so it's perfect.
> 
> Still not locked in on this trip, but I grabbed the rate and we'll discuss tonight. The nice discount on that one night helps lean towards "Let's do it"


Any thot on booking that night first, then a value for the next two?


----------



## cschaaf

keishashadow said:


> Any thot on booking that night first, then a value for the next two?


The PBH night would be our middle night. If we do it, the plan would be:

Arrive late on 10/13 (driving down and would get there ~10:00 or so) and stay at a value. Values are currently around $100
AM on 10/14, check out and move to PBH and hit early park admission
AM on 10/15, check out, move to a value, and hit EPA. Values are currently around $130. Sapphire isn't much more, so we might consider that since we've never stayed there.
AM on 10/16, check out. I'm sure I'll want to rope drop IOA to get in one more ride on Velocicoaster and/or Hagrid's, but we'll see how it goes 
The next question would be if we want to do HHN. We've loved going in the past, but it's exhausting and expensive - you almost have to do 2 nights or get EP or a tour if you want to see everything and not have to be there for 10 hours (from the time you enter a S&S corral to HHN close).


----------



## keishashadow

cschaaf said:


> it's exhausting and expensive - you almost have to do 2 nights or get EP or a tour if you want to see everything and not have to be there for 10 hours (from the time you enter a S&S corral to HHN close).


Unless we have family or friends along we no longer bother doing regular park hours other than heading in around 2or 3pm

i had planned on SF for this whole trip until my youngest DS joined our plans.   Will be happy to stay there last week of month.


----------



## cschaaf

keishashadow said:


> Unless we have family or friends along we no longer bother doing regular park hours other than heading in around 2or 3pm


That's definitely our problem - we want to do both! I wouldn't know what to do with myself between waking up and 2 or 3 if we didn't head to the parks lol. I'm not at all interested in hanging out at a pool - I want to ride some rides!


----------



## cfoxga

cschaaf said:


> The PBH night would be our middle night. If we do it, the plan would be:
> 
> Arrive late on 10/13 (driving down and would get there ~10:00 or so) and stay at a value. Values are currently around $100
> AM on 10/14, check out and move to PBH and hit early park admission
> AM on 10/15, check out, move to a value, and hit EPA. Values are currently around $130. Sapphire isn't much more, so we might consider that since we've never stayed there.
> AM on 10/16, check out. I'm sure I'll want to rope drop IOA to get in one more ride on Velocicoaster and/or Hagrid's, but we'll see how it goes
> The next question would be if we want to do HHN. We've loved going in the past, but it's exhausting and expensive - you almost have to do 2 nights or get EP or a tour if you want to see everything and not have to be there for 10 hours (from the time you enter a S&S corral to HHN close).


While it would cost a little more, you might consider a value resort for all 3 nights and use PBH as a "throw-away" for the EPs...


----------



## DoryGirl1963

cfoxga said:


> While it would cost a little more, you might consider a value resort for all 3 nights and use PBH as a "throw-away" for the EPs...


That's what we did in May - SOOOO worth it to us to not have to "pack-n'move-n-pack-n-move, etc", LOL.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

DoryGirl1963 said:


> That's what we did in May - SOOOO worth it to us to not have to "pack-n'move-n-pack-n-move, etc", LOL.


That’s what we often do. We just pack  an overnight bag.


----------



## trompettecon

Magical2017 said:


> As people wait for January AP rates, I just wanted to share that Southwest released dates from the first week of January through mid-April.
> 
> We have had a room held at RP for a few months for MLK weekend in January. We have been on the fence about going to FL but we are all vaccinated so we booked our airfare today. We stayed at PB last time and really loved it. We are happy with the current RP rate but of course if an AP rate comes out we will try to book the lower rate and may switch hotels.


When are you going Magical?


----------



## LaDonna

So we check in Wednesday for hard rock for three nights I really want to upgrade the club level but it seems like they don’t have anything available for Friday night has anybody ever had luck asking for the upgrade for only two nights with the AP rate
As of right now online it won’t allow me to do it As of right now online it won’t allow me to do it It for AP rate Friday night if I book Wednesday Thursday club level AP rate


----------



## Baldy

LaDonna said:


> So we check in Wednesday for hard rock for three nights I really want to upgrade the club level but it seems like they don’t have anything available for Friday night has anybody ever had luck asking for the upgrade for only two nights with the AP rate
> As of right now online it won’t allow me to do it As of right now online it won’t allow me to do it It for AP rate Friday night if I book Wednesday Thursday club level AP rate


Not sure about Hard Rock but while at RPR we decided we wanted to upgrade partway through our trip. They said it had to be length of stay.


----------



## djmeredith

LaDonna said:


> So we check in Wednesday for hard rock for three nights I really want to upgrade the club level but it seems like they don’t have anything available for Friday night has anybody ever had luck asking for the upgrade for only two nights with the AP rate
> As of right now online it won’t allow me to do it As of right now online it won’t allow me to do it It for AP rate Friday night if I book Wednesday Thursday club level AP rate


If the option is unavailable online it is likely fully booked and will be unavailable when you check in. I was there over Labor Day weekend and asked about upgrading when I checked in, and they said it was unavailable. But it is always possible something could open up.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Looking to book just one night on a AP discount.  Which is better at Endless Summer, Dockside or Surfside to stay at.  What is the difference?


----------



## damo

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Looking to book just one night on a AP discount.  Which is better at Endless Summer, Dockside or Surfside?



You don't need an AP to check rates.  Just use the link at the beginning of this thread.  I think the rates will be pretty similar for those two hotels depending on what is available at each.  For my date of Dec. 1, the rate is $82 for a standard room and $93 for a pool view for both hotels.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

damo said:


> You don't need an AP to check rates.  Just use the link at the beginning of this thread.  I think the rates will be pretty similar for those two hotels depending on what is available at each.  For my date of Dec. 1, the rate is $82 for a standard room and $93 for a pool view for both hotels.


Sorry my question was a bit confusing.  I was wondering which was the better one to pick.


----------



## Magical2017

trompettecon said:


> When are you going Magical?
> 
> MLK Weekend


----------



## vinotinto

Saw this posted in a FB group, and decided to check it out myself. Last-minute, mid-week, AP rates for next week are the lowest rates I’ve ever seen. wow.


----------



## Nabas

vinotinto said:


> Saw this posted in a FB group, and decided to check it out myself. Last-minute, mid-week, AP rates for next week are the lowest rates I’ve ever seen. wow.


Yeah, wow!

We have a club level room at the Hard Rock next week for $276/night before we switch to BWV for the 50th anniversary

Even with the room discount Disney is offering, it would cost $254/night to stay at Caribbean Beach Resort for those same nights.

A Disney Moderate or a Universal Deluxe with concierge service and unlimited Express Pass at the theme parks.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Rick195275

Nabas said:


> Yeah, wow!
> 
> We have a club level room at the Hard Rock next week for $276/night before we switch to BWV for the 50th anniversary
> 
> Even with the room discount Disney is offering, it would cost $254/night to stay at Caribbean Beach Resort for those same nights.
> 
> A Disney Moderate or a Universal Deluxe with concierge service and unlimited Express Pass at the theme parks.
> 
> Unbelievable.


If I could cancel the first half of my dvc stay right now for the same dates without penalty I would be paying cash for hard rock right now!


----------



## cschaaf

cschaaf said:


> The PBH night would be our middle night. If we do it, the plan would be:
> 
> Arrive late on 10/13 (driving down and would get there ~10:00 or so) and stay at a value. Values are currently around $100
> AM on 10/14, check out and move to PBH and hit early park admission
> AM on 10/15, check out, move to a value, and hit EPA. Values are currently around $130. Sapphire isn't much more, so we might consider that since we've never stayed there.
> AM on 10/16, check out. I'm sure I'll want to rope drop IOA to get in one more ride on Velocicoaster and/or Hagrid's, but we'll see how it goes


Here is where we've landed for now (all AP rates):

10/13 Booked Dockside for $89. We'll arrive around 10PM
10/14 - move to Portofino first thing in the morning. Booked at $244
Likely will skip USO EAP and rope drop IOA for Hagrid's and JWV

AM on 10/15, check out of PBH and move to Dockside. Booked at $124
We'll probably check out and store our bags at PBH. Then switch hotels during a mid-day break.
Plan will likely be to rope drop IOA again.

AM on 10/16, check out. I'm sure I'll want to rope drop IOA to get in one more ride on Velocicoaster and/or Hagrid's, but we'll see how it goes
We could book Dockside for that middle night and just remain there (using PBH as a throwaway), but we both agreed - we wouldn't want to have a PBH room and not use it 

With that in mind, for us, it doesn't make sense to have a Dockside room for that middle night so we can leave stuff there - and pay another $89 to do so. We'll just make the 3 moves and save the money.

Still price watching and we'll adjust if something better comes up. I saw, but missed, a $224 rate for RPR on 10/14. I should have grabbed it. Not only do we prefer RPR, but we'd happily take the $20 savings.


----------



## jdrum3

cschaaf said:


> Here is where we've landed for now (all AP rates):
> 
> 10/13 Booked Dockside for $89. We'll arrive around 10PM
> 10/14 - move to Portofino first thing in the morning. Booked at $244
> Likely will skip USO EAP and rope drop IOA for Hagrid's and JWV
> 
> AM on 10/15, check out of PBH and move to Dockside. Booked at $124
> We'll probably check out and store our bags at PBH. Then switch hotels during a mid-day break.
> Plan will likely be to rope drop IOA again.
> 
> AM on 10/16, check out. I'm sure I'll want to rope drop IOA to get in one more ride on Velocicoaster and/or Hagrid's, but we'll see how it goes
> We could book Dockside for that middle night and just remain there (using PBH as a throwaway), but we both agreed - we wouldn't want to have a PBH room and not use it
> 
> With that in mind, for us, it doesn't make sense to have a Dockside room for that middle night so we can leave stuff there - and pay another $89 to do so. We'll just make the 3 moves and save the money.
> 
> Still price watching and we'll adjust if something better comes up. I saw, but missed, a $224 rate for RPR on 10/14. I should have grabbed it. Not only do we prefer RPR, but we'd happily take the $20 savings.



We are staying October 12-15 as well and originally had to break up our stay. I check every few days and was able to do PBH for $244/nt for all 3 nights. So, if you want to splurge, the blocks can be found, just keep checking. We went around the same week last year and I anticipate that it will be busy. We've always stayed with express and have been pretty spoiled. Last year we did Cabana Bay during that week and it just wasn't nearly as comfortable or relaxing. Have fun!


----------



## cschaaf

jdrum3 said:


> We are staying October 12-15 as well and originally had to break up our stay. I check every few days and was able to do PBH for $244/nt for all 3 nights. So, if you want to splurge, the blocks can be found, just keep checking. We went around the same week last year and I anticipate that it will be busy. We've always stayed with express and have been pretty spoiled. Last year we did Cabana Bay during that week and it just wasn't nearly as comfortable or relaxing. Have fun!


For sure, I check individual days as well as 2-night (x2) blocks and the 3-night block.

Overall, we usually go for the money savings (while still trying to get EP), but we do consider convenience in the equation, too.

Interesting about CB - we thought about staying one more night and doing CB on Saturday because we didn't think that time of year would be crazy busy - even though a Saturday might be more busy than a week day. We've only been once and it was a day the park hit capacity, so even if it was 'busy', it might have felt more comfortable than our other visit. lol We ultimately decided against it just due to wanting to get home on Saturday night.


----------



## cschaaf

cschaaf said:


> Here is where we've landed for now (all AP rates):
> 
> 10/13 Booked Dockside for $89. We'll arrive around 10PM
> 10/14 - move to Portofino first thing in the morning. Booked at $244
> Likely will skip USO EAP and rope drop IOA for Hagrid's and JWV
> 
> AM on 10/15, check out of PBH and move to Dockside. Booked at $124
> We'll probably check out and store our bags at PBH. Then switch hotels during a mid-day break.
> Plan will likely be to rope drop IOA again.
> 
> AM on 10/16, check out. I'm sure I'll want to rope drop IOA to get in one more ride on Velocicoaster and/or Hagrid's, but we'll see how it goes



RPR rate popped up today $224 for 10/14 and $244 for 10/15 so we grabbed that and cancelled the other bookings. Worked out pretty well - RPR is our favorite premiere and for the $100 more, we won't have to move a second time.


----------



## Rash

In general, when will APH rates be available for June 2022?


----------



## Ariel620

I think usually just a few months ahead of time (sometimes only a few weeks).  

I'm waiting for Jan 2022 to be released.  I have RPR booked, but may switch to Portofino if the AP rates are low enough.


----------



## SarahandPaul

My family has not stayed on Universal Orlando property before and we'd like to add three nights Feb 2-5.  I have read lots here, but I just want to make sure I understand!  If we purchase 1 annual pass for 1 adult, we can have the discounted rate when it becomes available?  We can book whatever we want now and then just wait for rates to come out later? Also, once passholder rates comes out, we can book without having purchased the annual pass yet and take care of that before arrival?  Sorry if these are repeated questions but just want to confirm I've got the process down!


----------



## MarcIsMe

Yes, book a placeholder now and book an AP rate when they come out.  You do not need a purchased pass to book a rate, just need the pass or voucher at check in.  Only one adult needs a pass per room.  Get the cheapest pass that gets you the dates you need that are not blacked out.


----------



## MamaJessie

Ariel620 said:


> I think usually just a few months ahead of time (sometimes only a few weeks).
> 
> I'm waiting for Jan 2022 to be released.  I have RPR booked, but may switch to Portofino if the AP rates are low enough.


We are also staying in January and I keep checking. It feels so clunky the way I am doing it - is there a way to see which dates it goes up to or do you just plug your dates in to check?


----------



## cschaaf

MamaJessie said:


> We are also staying in January and I keep checking. It feels so clunky the way I am doing it - is there a way to see which dates it goes up to or do you just plug your dates in to check?


Nope, there's no way to see what the rates are without checking your dates.

We're willing to hotel hop, so I usually check for each night separately (say night A, B, and C), then combinations of the dates like: A & B, B & C, and A, B, & C.

I open a Chrome tab for each of those scenarios, then bookmark each of them. Create a bookmark folder and add each of those bookmarks. Then, when you want to check, right click on that bookmark folder and select Open All.


----------



## tony67

cschaaf said:


> Nope, there's no way to see what the rates are without checking your dates.
> 
> We're willing to hotel hop, so I usually check for each night separately (say night A, B, and C), then combinations of the dates like: A & B, B & C, and A, B, & C.
> 
> I open a Chrome tab for each of those scenarios, then bookmark each of them. Create a bookmark folder and add each of those bookmarks. Then, when you want to check, right click on that bookmark folder and select Open All.


Yeah - it does get really annoying doing this - and sometimes with AP rate you can book for 5 days with AP rate - but not 3 or 1 - got to play with a ton of combinations - but it does save a lot so worthwhile


----------



## cschaaf

tony67 said:


> Yeah - it does get really annoying doing this - and sometimes with AP rate you can book for 5 days with AP rate - but not 3 or 1 - got to play with a ton of combinations - but it does save a lot so worthwhile


Totally agree. I wish there was a better way. Based on the way they do their rates (sometimes you can get the 3 day block with AP rates but none of the individual dates show up with AP), there is no way to build out a calendar. 

My method above takes an additional 30 seconds or so on the initial setup, but it makes every additional peek take a few seconds. I reload those tabs a few times a day. 

Latest trip - AP rates saving us ~$500 across 3 nights... well worth the time I spent setting up the bookmarks and checking a few times a day.


----------



## plumsiren

We just booked our flights for 2/4-8. Now me and BFF will both be checking daily to see if AP rates are up yet! With the current promotion, CB interior entrance family suite comes out to $817 w/tax, but I've checked AP rates for Friday-Tuesday blocks in October/November/December and seen it as low as $558. Fingers crossed!


----------



## plumsiren

How easy (or not) is it to cancel one reservation and rebook? We're getting antsy about AP rates still not being up for late January/early February (we might switch dates because of Mardi Gras crowds) and are considering booking the Savvy Traveler rate, but is there a simple way to cancel the original ressie online? BFF was looking and felt like she'd have to call to do so.


----------



## Nabas

plumsiren said:


> How easy (or not) is it to cancel one reservation and rebook? We're getting antsy about AP rates still not being up for late January/early February (we might switch dates because of Mardi Gras crowds) and are considering booking the Savvy Traveler rate, but is there a simple way to cancel the original ressie online? BFF was looking and felt like she'd have to call to do so.


It's very easy to cancel.  We're already done it 4 times this year as our plans changed or as a room that was more appealing became available.  Some were refunded quickly, others took a couple of weeks.


----------



## plumsiren

Nabas said:


> It's very easy to cancel.  We're already done it 4 times this year as our plans changed or as a room that was more appealing became available.  Some were refunded quickly, others took a couple of weeks.



Did it have to be done by phone, or could you do it online?


----------



## Lynne G

plumsiren said:


> Did it have to be done by phone, or could you do it online?



You can do either.  Need your reservation number.  If call, they can usually change your rate without cancelling and new reservation number.


----------



## Nabas

plumsiren said:


> Did it have to be done by phone, or could you do it online?


We received an email confirmation for our reservation, with a link to the reservation.  We clicked on the link in the email and were able to cancel there,


----------



## plumsiren

Thank you both!


----------



## trompettecon

Just read someone's post on UOR Chat lines that they have not seen any AP rates for the first week of January in a few years... Does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## pigletto

trompettecon said:


> Just read someone's post on UOR Chat lines that they have not seen any AP rates for the first week of January in a few years... Does anyone know if that is true?


I don’t know if this is true or not but don’t forget that first week of January usually means heavy Christmas crowds. Not this year as most schools will be going back on the 3rd because of the way Christmas falls. Just my opinion but we should see something.


----------



## sandam1

trompettecon said:


> Just read someone's post on UOR Chat lines that they have not seen any AP rates for the first week of January in a few years... Does anyone know if that is true?



Don't believe everything you read on the internet. This is untrue. I booked rates for 2019 and researched them for 2020. You can search this thread for confirmation. They usually come out mid to late November.


----------



## cschaaf

trompettecon said:


> Just read someone's post on UOR Chat lines that they have not seen any AP rates for the first week of January in a few years... Does anyone know if that is true?






sandam1 said:


> Don't believe everything you read on the internet. This is untrue. I booked rates for 2019 and researched them for 2020. You can search this thread for confirmation. They usually come out mid to late November.


These two things might not be mutually exclusive. I've never seen first week of January AP rates, either. Ever. Because I've never been in a situation where I was going to Universal in January, so I've never looked.


----------



## Uncle Coaster

I have been shocked at how much of a discount was available with a pass.  Just booked my room at Sapphire Falls for next month.

Trying to decide which pass to get now...is the only difference between a 2-park seasonal annual pass and a 2-park power annual pass the blackout dates and the seasonal being blocked from Studios on concert days?  Is a seasonal annual pass still good for park-to-park entry on all non-blocked days?


----------



## Nabas

Uncle Coaster said:


> I have been shocked at how much of a discount was available with a pass.  Just booked my room at Sapphire Falls for next month.
> 
> Trying to decide which pass to get now...is the only difference between a 2-park seasonal annual pass and a 2-park power annual pass the blackout dates and the seasonal being blocked from Studios on concert days?  Is a seasonal annual pass still good for park-to-park entry on all non-blocked days?


Yes, it's good for park hopping on non-blocked days.

Assuming the blockout days work for you, the reason to get the more expensive annual passes is for theme park parking and food & merchandise discounts.  We spilt the difference.  I purchased the Preferred Pass for those, my spouse purchased the Seasonal Pass.


----------



## AJA

Uncle Coaster said:


> I have been shocked at how much of a discount was available with a pass.  Just booked my room at Sapphire Falls for next month.
> 
> Trying to decide which pass to get now...is the only difference between a 2-park seasonal annual pass and a 2-park power annual pass the blackout dates and the seasonal being blocked from Studios on concert days?  Is a seasonal annual pass still good for park-to-park entry on all non-blocked days?



Yes a Seasonal Pass is all you need as long as your dates are not during black out days. We always get a Seasonal Pass (we don’t travel around any holidays or July) and then upgrade to the Power Pass if we are able to squeeze in a Mardi Gras time trip when the concerts are normally blacked out at the Studios.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

I dont have an AP yet but may buy one soon. If I want to book RPR for next September, how and when can I see the rates?


----------



## mamapenguin

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> I dont have an AP yet but may buy one soon. If I want to book RPR for next September, how and when can I see the rates?


You can see them about 3 months in advance. Go to the 3 horizontal lines on the upper right of the universal Orlando homepage. Click, then scroll down to AP then click and scroll down to pass holder rates for hotels and click. I would book savvy traveler now if you can. I did a while back and got a decent rate. Maybe like $247 a night, I will watch and see if I can do better. We are flying home today from our stay at RPR and I never did find an AP rate for our 5 nights RPR club.


----------



## Nabas

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> I dont have an AP yet but may buy one soon. If I want to book RPR for next September, how and when can I see the rates?


Annual pass hotel rates typically are published only a few months in advance.  Currently, they are available through the end of the year.

September 2021 has some outstanding AP rates.  For example, Endless Summer was as low as $69/night, Royal Pacific was $189/night.  These were weekday rates.

Be warned that AP rates are most common for Sunday to Thursday nights.  They typically are much harder to get for weekends, especially at the Deluxe Resorts.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Nabas said:


> Annual pass hotel rates typically are published only a few months in advance.  Currently, they are available through the end of the year.
> 
> September 2021 has some outstanding AP rates.  For example, Endless Summer was as low as $69/night, Royal Pacific was $189/night.  These were weekday rates.
> 
> Be warned that AP rates are most common for Sunday to Thursday nights.  They typically are much harder to get for weekends, especially at the Deluxe Resorts.


 Wow thanks! Just got back from HHN and already excited about next year‘s


----------



## TexasChick123

Do y’all think the mid-January rates should be coming out soon?


----------



## macraven

I don’t have answer for you but use the search button and try to pull up past threads to find any pattern when that reflects past years rate dates for January


----------



## unfreshdiva1

anyone have luck getting AP rates yet for Portofino during Christmas? None of the premium hotels are showing up for me for dates 12/20-12/24/21.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

unfreshdiva1 said:


> anyone have luck getting AP rates yet for Portofino during Christmas? None of the premium hotels are showing up for me for dates 12/20-12/24/21.



AP rates thru 12/25/21 came out in early August & we've been booked at HRH since then for 12/23-12/25/21 - they may be sold out at this point.


----------



## mamapenguin

DoryGirl1963 said:


> AP rates thru 12/25/21 came out in early August & we've been booked at HRH since then for 12/23-12/25/21 - they may be sold out at this point.


That seems early, should I start looking for March in November? Who am I kidding, I look now LOL. But do you think it’s possible in November? I don’t want to miss them.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

mamapenguin said:


> That seems early, should I start looking for March in November? Who am I kidding, I look now LOL. But do you think it’s possible in November? I don’t want to miss them.


LOL, I'm not sure! I haven't looked for that time of year - usually it's only 2-3 months out, but it couldn't hurt to start stalking for your March dates .


----------



## trompettecon

DoryGirl1963 said:


> AP rates thru 12/25/21 came out in early August & we've been booked at HRH since then for 12/23-12/25/21 - they may be sold out at this point.


I check everyday. They never came out.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

trompettecon said:


> I check everyday. They never came out.


I know they were available for 12/23-12/25/21 early on because we considered all three premier resorts before choosing Hard Rock - there haven't been AP rate rooms available for our timeframe for several weeks now - there are only so many AP rate rooms available. & that's also a very popular time.


----------



## Nabas

trompettecon said:


> I check everyday. They never came out.


Just be aware that discounts for your exact dates might never have been there.  However, that doesn't mean that they weren't briefly there for dates that overlap your dates.

For example,  I've see discounts for Sunday-to-Wednesday, and Monday-to-Wednesday, but not for Sunday-to-Tuesday.

When it's months away, Universal seems to be more selective about which dates have discounts.  If those dates sell, then those discounted rates disappear.  But if those dates don't sell, then Universal seems to offer a wider combination of dates.

My son was looking for a cheap Endless Summer for several weeks.  Nothing showed up for his dates.  Then Sunday-to-Tuesday showed up, so we grabbed that, assuming he would switch hotels and stay somewhere else for his last 3 nights.  Several days later, Sunday-to-Friday opened up, so we switched to that.  (These are the dates he wants.)  Now, I even see discounts that include Sunday-to-Saturday.

The point is, Universal seems to be very dynamic how it determines which combinations of dates get discounts.

I can believe that, at some point, there was a specific combination of dates that included Christmas that had discounts.  But if these were all booked, then it's possible that Universal will not offer more until we get very close.  (This assumes that not all rooms are booked.)


----------



## Candycane83

mamapenguin said:


> That seems early, should I start looking for March in November? Who am I kidding, I look now LOL. But do you think it’s possible in November? I don’t want to miss them.


I’m checking everyday for March


----------



## Ariel620

Nabas said:


> Just be aware that discounts for your exact dates might never have been there.  However, that doesn't mean that they weren't briefly there for dates that overlap your dates.
> 
> For example,  I've see discounts for Sunday-to-Wednesday, and Monday-to-Wednesday, but not for Sunday-to-Tuesday.
> 
> When it's months away, Universal seems to be more selective about which dates have discounts.  If those dates sell, then those discounted rates disappear.  But if those dates don't sell, then Universal seems to offer a wider combination of dates.
> 
> My son was looking for a cheap Endless Summer for several weeks.  Nothing showed up for his dates.  Then Sunday-to-Tuesday showed up, so we grabbed that, assuming he would switch hotels and stay somewhere else for his last 3 nights.  Several days later, Sunday-to-Friday opened up, so we switched to that.  (These are the dates he wants.)  Now, I even see discounts that include Sunday-to-Saturday.
> 
> The point is, Universal seems to be very dynamic how it determines which combinations of dates get discounts.
> 
> I can believe that, at some point, there was a specific combination of dates that included Christmas that had discounts.  But if these were all booked, then it's possible that Universal will not offer more until we get very close.  (This assumes that not all rooms are booked.)



In this case... I guess they don't let you modify later right?  IE., I book  1/1-1/4, but I really want 1/2-1/4.  Could I call and cancel the first night, but still keep my AP rate for the last 2?


----------



## patster734

Ariel620 said:


> In this case... I guess they don't let you modify later right?  IE., I book  1/1-1/4, but I really want 1/2-1/4.  Could I call and cancel the first night, but still keep my AP rate for the last 2?



Sure.  No guarantees but it might be possible.  Last trip, I had an AP rate for 4 adults, and had to add a 5th adult.  Unfortunately, the AP rate was unavailable online on the website.  So I called, and they were able to add the extra adult to my AP rate.  A little different scenario than yours but it indicates what the TM could do that I couldn’t.


----------



## keishashadow

Many thanks to sandam1 for compiling the following information!!!

Historical APH Rate Release Dates:


Rates thruReleased on5/1/2018 (not including spring break)1/1/20185/31/2018 & spring break1/25/20188/12/20184/3/20189/29/20184/12/201812/25/20187/26/20183/8/201910/9/20185/24/20191/8/2019July 20193/15/201911/2/20194/15/2019Mid-December 20196/4/20192/14/2020 & Christmas holidays9/18/20194/3/202012/18/201911/2020 (not including summer dates)2/10/2020Some Summer 2020 dates2/25/2020First few weeks of December 20207/20/202012/25/20207/27/20202/12/202111/3/20203/25/202111/12/2020May 20212/3/20218/14/20212/26/202111/1/20215/26/2021


----------



## keishashadow

Nabas said:


> Be warned that AP rates are most common for Sunday to Thursday nights. They typically are much harder to get for weekends, especially at the Deluxe Resorts.


unicorn sightings tend to be brief

was shocked to see such low rates roll out, then even lower ones, for end of September dates @ PBH & HRH.  they were indeed fleeting but, appreciated



macraven said:


> I don’t have answer for you but use the search button and try to pull up past threads to find any pattern when that reflects past years rate dates for January


The other thread as to rate & date was usually worth exploring for people looking for patterns in the past.

Granted, the last few years bit of an anomaly due to pandemic but, still probably worth a peek.


----------



## macraven

Out of the 21 time periods listed above, only one fall date was for my time period 
Which is why not much for discount deals for my usual time I go


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Out of the 21 time periods listed above, only one fall date was for my time period
> Which is why not much for discount deals for my usual time I go


Longer stays seem to often do better with the SMSM (or whatever name it goes by now).


----------



## macraven

Most times discounts don’t fall into my
planned dates 
I’m used to that


----------



## Gentry2004

keishashadow said:


> Longer stays seem to often do better with the SMSM (or whatever name it goes by now).



yes we got a great deal with Savvy Traveller for December 18-24. We are paying an average rate of $278 for HRH. Would have gladly booked ST again for our upcoming spring break but I never saw it offered for our dates. So I’m keeping my fingers crossed for APH because I’m definitely not paying $600+/night. I think we paid $350/night last spring break at HRH.


----------



## pigletto

We currently have two rooms booked with SMSM. We’re at RPR , Jan 2nd-6th. That’s a standard two Queen and a standard King for $262 per night each room. 
I’m hoping for an APH rate but considering the prices I’m seeing now for well over $300, I will be fine with the rate I have if it doesn’t come out.


----------



## sandam1

In case anyone from Universal is watching, today would be a good day for the APH rates to come out for January. Just sayin'


----------



## mamapenguin

Gentry2004 said:


> yes we got a great deal with Savvy Traveller for December 18-24. We are paying an average rate of $278 for HRH. Would have gladly booked ST again for our upcoming spring break but I never saw it offered for our dates. So I’m keeping my fingers crossed for APH because I’m definitely not paying $600+/night. I think we paid $350/night last spring break at HRH.


Probably because SB dates are ridiculous HRH averages $488 per night Garden view Savvy travler…. That’s late March. APH rate would be appreciated.


----------



## trompettecon

sandam1 said:


> In case anyone from Universal is watching, today would be a good day for the APH rates to come out for January. Just sayin'


Agreed. Right now would be great.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

I honestly never tried for an APH rate because I always stayed at least a week, including weekend nights. I never found them available. It seems that they often show up for 1-4 night chunks in the Sun-Thurs. range, which is great for those shorter stays, but not good for me coming from a longer distance and staying longer. To save on airfare, I've changed my days from Sat.-Sat. to Tues.-the following Thurs. which of course makes it tougher with a weekend smack dab in the middle.
There may not be as many AP rooms available going forward. Orlando hotels are still trying to balance filling up rooms with the ongoing hiring shortages, and also borders are opening up which will keep demand for rooms high.


----------



## sandam1

sandam1 said:


> In case anyone from Universal is watching, today would be a good day for the APH rates to come out for January. Just sayin'



Or today


----------



## pigletto

sandam1 said:


> Or today


----------



## trompettecon

Starting to think there won't be any APH rates for January. They are late!


----------



## Ariel620

trompettecon said:


> Starting to think there won't be any APH rates for January. They are late!


Someone a week or so ago posted the release dates the past few years. The latest Jan APH rates were released was Nov 3.  So there is still hope!  Hopefully soon!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

I am currently looking for a February reservation. I noticed that Priceline has a deal on Hard Rock hotel for the dates I need. But I am not sure if I should wait until the APH rates come out. I can get 3 nights for $1512.00 total at HRH in a standard room or club level for $1865.19 Is that good? Or should I wait for the APH rates to come out? Thanks


----------



## patster734

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> I am currently looking for a February reservation. I noticed that Priceline has a deal on Hard Rock hotel for the dates I need. But I am not sure if I should wait until the APH rates come out. I can get 3 nights for $1512.00 total at HRH in a standard room or club level for $1865.19 Is that good? Or should I wait for the APH rates to come out? Thanks



$500 to $600 per night is expensive.  Does that include tickets or just the hotel?  What does Universal’s website show for those three nights?


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

patster734 said:


> $500 to $600 per night is expensive.  Does that include tickets or just the hotel?  What does Universal’s website show for those three nights?


Doesn't include tickets but we are annual passholders so we don't need tickets. It includes the express pass. The rate on the website is $571.33 for the garden room and $711.33 for club level.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> I am currently looking for a February reservation. I noticed that Priceline has a deal on Hard Rock hotel for the dates I need. But I am not sure if I should wait until the APH rates come out. I can get 3 nights for $1512.00 total at HRH in a standard room or club level for $1865.19 Is that good? Or should I wait for the APH rates to come out? Thanks



AP rates aren't out for that time frame yet - if you can hang tight, I'd wait as they are usually quite a significant savings.


----------



## damo

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> I am currently looking for a February reservation. I noticed that Priceline has a deal on Hard Rock hotel for the dates I need. But I am not sure if I should wait until the APH rates come out. I can get 3 nights for $1512.00 total at HRH in a standard room or club level for $1865.19 Is that good? Or should I wait for the APH rates to come out? Thanks



What are your dates in February? Those rates seem awfully high for a standard room.


----------



## Nabas

damo said:


> What are your dates in February? Those rates seem awfully high for a standard room.


Yeah, those rates seem really high.  If a holiday, there might be no annual pass discount rate for those dates even after February discounts are released.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

damo said:


> What are your dates in February? Those rates seem awfully high for a standard room.





damo said:


> What are your dates in February? Those rates seem awfully high for a standard room.


President's week which is winter break for alot of states including mine


----------



## soniam

damo said:


> What are your dates in February? Those rates seem awfully high for a standard room.





Nabas said:


> Yeah, those rates seem really high.  If a holiday, there might be no annual pass discount rate for those dates even after February discounts are released.



Maybe it's President's Day weekend. I can't imagine why else. I could see March, but February


----------



## patster734

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> President's week which is winter break for alot of states including mine



My next questions would be 1) what is the refund policy for Priceline?  And 2) do you pay all upfront or just a one night deposit?  If you book directly on the Universal website, you can cancel up to 5 days before your trip and receive a full refund.  Would Priceline have a similar refund policy?

Also, have you checked the prices for Portofino Bay Hotel and Royal Pacific Hotel?  Those two hotels also have the Unlimited Express Pass for length of stay, and are worth considering, especially if their rates are lower.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

patster734 said:


> My next questions would be 1) what is the refund policy for Priceline?  And 2) do you pay all upfront or just a one night deposit?  If you book directly on the Universal website, you can cancel up to 5 days before your trip and receive a full refund.  Would Priceline have a similar refund policy?
> 
> Also, have you checked the prices for Portofino Bay Hotel and Royal Pacific Hotel?  Those two hotels also have the Unlimited Express Pass for length of stay, and are worth considering, especially if their rates are lower.




That is why I am hesitant to book because it's a no refund policy and you pay at once. We have stayed at PBH and RPH but my husband did not like them. He will only stay at HRH.


----------



## patster734

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> That is why I am hesitant to book because it's a no refund policy and you pay at once. We have stayed at PBH and RPH but my husband did not like them. He will only stay at HRH.



For me personally, I’d wait as I’d balk at spending $500 on a room that was non-refundable, especially if it is just you and your husband.  If you have more than 2 in your party than it becomes a little more cost efficient when you factor the cost of the Express Pass per person.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

patster734 said:


> For me personally, I’d wait as I’d balk at spending $500 on a room that was non-refundable, especially if it is just you and your husband.  If you have more than 2 in your party than it becomes a little more cost efficient when you factor the cost of the Express Pass per person.



We are a family of 5 lol


----------



## damo

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> President's week which is winter break for alot of states including mine



Yikes!!!


----------



## patster734

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We are a family of 5 lol



For 5 people, that rate becomes a lot more possible when you realize that the Express Pass will cost between $120 to $170 per day depending upon the day of the week and if you get unlimited or single visit per ride per day.  

I checked and it appears that all room categories are still available, so I’d expect that AP rates would become available in time to help sellout the hotel, but that’s still a guess on my part.

Still that non-refundable is probably my biggest concern with getting the Priceline room.  Have you checked Expedia or Hotels.com to see if their prices are refundable.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Thank you so much for your help! I greatly appreciate it. Expedia and Hotels.com are the same price as Universal website. Priceline is giving the discount under express deals. I think I am going to wait until the first week of November and hope for APH rates to be out.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Can you book the current rate directly through Universal (Loews)? If so, no harm in booking now if you don't mind the deposit being held (1 night deposit). You can then hold that as a backup while awaiting AP rates, and it is easy fully refundable as noted above.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

CAPSLOCK said:


> Can you book the current rate directly through Universal (Loews)? If so, no harm in booking now if you don't mind the deposit being held (1 night deposit). You can then hold that as a backup while awaiting AP rates, and it is easy fully refundable as noted above.


My husband told me to book the club level room through Priceline. So I did. I will probably kick myself when the AP rates come out. But we don't like not having a hotel room when our airfare has been booked for months. So it gives us piece of mind.


----------



## LaDonna

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> My husband told me to book the club level room through Priceline. So I did. I will probably kick myself when the AP rates come out. But we don't like not having a hotel room when our airfare has been booked for months. So it gives us piece of mind.


Family of five here we just started going to Universal last year,  presidents week and the last week in September, the rates for five people at places like hard rock get extremely expensive even with the AP rates I found, we ended up staying at cabana bay suite in February it was only like 130 a night for the AP rate and we loved it! In September they did have much better ap rates at hard rock so we stayed there for a few nights.  February We found we really didn’t need express passes since we were staying there for almost the entire week we were still able to do everything and didn’t wait in line to much. We are doing president week again so I’ve been keeping my eye out for the AP rates to be dropped


----------



## patster734

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> My husband told me to book the club level room through Priceline. So I did. I will probably kick myself when the AP rates come out. But we don't like not having a hotel room when our airfare has been booked for months. So it gives us piece of mind.



Nothing wrong with that.  With 5 people, I believe your cost comes to about $120 per person per night.  For Unlimited Express and Club Level, that’s still a decent rate.


----------



## Nabas

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> My husband told me to book the club level room through Priceline. So I did. I will probably kick myself when the AP rates come out. But we don't like not having a hotel room when our airfare has been booked for months. So it gives us piece of mind.


Universal does not offer Discounts on club level rooms as standard rooms.

Universal doesn’t need to offer annual pass busy time of year or on many weekends to fill the deluxe resort rooms.

Sounds like you did the right thing.


----------



## Toy Story Fan

January 2022 APH rates out now!


----------



## sandam1

Toy Story Fan said:


> January 2022 APH rates out now!



Hallelujah!


----------



## Charade67

Seriously thinking of a solo January trip.


----------



## sandam1

I just booked a VERY sweet rate ($234 per night) for Hard Rock for 1/5-1/7. I wasn't as thrilled with my Cabana Bay rate for 1/7-1/11 ($134 for interior suite - only $30 less per night than the Savvy Traveler rate), but I guess I'll take it. I'm going for Disney's marathon weekend and just can't justify going with an EP hotel for the whole trip.


----------



## trompettecon

Toy Story Fan said:


> January 2022 APH rates out now!


Just saved $1000! Happy savings everyone!


----------



## TexasChick123

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Nabas

It also looks like discounts are available for many February 2022 dates.

For those who might be unfamiliar with rates this far out, this is not necessarily the only discounts Universal will offer for January and February, just the first batch.

As we get closer to these dates, Universal almost certainly will offer more discounts if bookings are below corporate expectations.  So just keep checking every day.


----------



## pigletto

Ok some GREAT news and some not so great news. RPR had an APH rate for 3 of my nights but did not have any rooms for our first night that weren’t suites.

So the great news is that we saved a lot on those three nights, but we have to stay somewhere else our first night. We are moving to Disney after Universal so three hotels in one trip isn’t ideal,  but it’s not the end of the world.

We booked Endless Summer our first night since there are five of us, then we move to 2 rooms at RPR. Doing this saved us just shy of $1000 so it’s definitely worth it. But I will keep watching for that one night at RPR


----------



## Rick195275

Did anyone see anything come up for the end of February? Maybe none available because of Presidents’ Day? I was looking for mid week after the holiday and didn’t see anything.


----------



## trompettecon

Rick195275 said:


> Did anyone see anything come up for the end of February? Maybe none available because of Presidents’ Day? I was looking for mid week after the holiday and didn’t see anything.


They just released the APH rates for the beginning of January. Gonna be a few weeks/1 month before they release Feb.


----------



## Rick195275

trompettecon said:


> They just released the APH rates for the beginning of January. Gonna be a few weeks/1 month before they release Feb.


About 3 posts up someone said they were released for most of February  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I didn’t see them either though.


----------



## weather_lady

Rick195275 said:


> About 3 posts up someone said they were released for most of February  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I didn’t see them either though.



I just looked, and APH rates are up through the night of February 17th (in other words, checking out on 2/18). Naturally, we don't get there until 2/20, LOL!

@*keishashadow *


----------



## trompettecon

Actually they are up! Just saw some for Mid-Feb. Good luck!


----------



## LaDonna

I think maybe the first two weeks were showing up but after that no because I was looking for Presidents week too and I checked a couple of weeks before that because I was just curious


----------



## Chaitali

Just booked RPR for January 17th to 19th with the AP rate!  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## plumsiren

Was delighted to wake up to a text from BFF saying the AP rates were up! The price of our interior suite at Cabana Bay dropped from $817 (4 nights, incl tax) with Savvy Traveler, to $605!


----------



## Ariel620

You guys are awesome!  Thanks for sharing.  It was a busy day for me and I might have missed the Jan AP rates if it wasn’t for this thread.  You guys saved me some $. Thank you!


----------



## georgina

Yay! Can't beat $99 midweek at CBBR in January. I'm not even sure I am going but I locked in the price!


----------



## MamaJessie

I am staying Saturday - Monday so wasn't even sure we would get a discount. Saved a little over $100, I am happy with that 

Thanks for the tip to keep checking though, I didn't know that about Uni.


----------



## Lindsay Smith

I just booked AP rate for Royal Pacific, Jan 8-12. Rates are $259 for Sat, $204 for the other days.


----------



## cbonebt

Is aph still the code?


----------



## damo

cbonebt said:


> Is aph still the code?



Use this link ....

*https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=*


----------



## PoohNFriends

Am I likely to find some AP rates for the end of the week that President's day falls on? I thought the day was earlier in the month so I got that week approved for vacay.

I went end of March this year w/girlfriends and stayed PBR & express passes were amazing (along w/the resort & location). This Feb trip would be a family trip w/probably 5 people so need 2 rooms and not sure I want to spend the $$ on 2 deluxe rooms. Are crowds tolerable Pres day week to not have express pass?


----------



## hmcater

Thanks for posting! Snagged AP rate for SF suite for $380/night for 7 people, Feb 13-18th.  So excited!


----------



## weather_lady

PoohNFriends said:


> Am I likely to find some AP rates for the end of the week that President's day falls on? I thought the day was earlier in the month so I got that week approved for vacay.
> 
> I went end of March this year w/girlfriends and stayed PBR & express passes were amazing (along w/the resort & location). This Feb trip would be a family trip w/probably 5 people so need 2 rooms and not sure I want to spend the $$ on 2 deluxe rooms. Are crowds tolerable Pres day week to not have express pass?



In my experience, there should be some APH rates for that week, and you won't want to be there without express pass if you can help it.

We last visited on President's Day week in 2019, arriving on Monday (President's Day) and staying through Friday. We needed 2 rooms as well. When the APH rates came out, we'd been booked at HRH. However, HRH (and PBR, as I recall) only released APH rates for some of the pricier rooms (e.g., club level) and suites. We really just wanted two connecting standard rooms as we were traveling with a family member who wanted their own bathroom, so we dropped HRH and switched to 2 standard rooms at RPR (with a request for connecting rooms noted on the reservation), which _were _available at the passholder rate. They were able to accommodate the connecting room request, and we had a great stay. Crowds that week were 9 or 10 out of 10 (by the touringplans crowd calendar) every day. Lines were long, and the parks were elbow-to-elbow people, so we got a lot of use out of our unlimited express passes. In fact, we had such a good time, we're doing it again this year, with a planned visit from 2/20-25. Once again, we're booked at HRH (stay more, save more rate), but will switch as needed if we can find a better APH rate when they come out.

The only issue I foresee is that if you're arriving on a weekend, you might have a tougher time: no matter the time of year, APH rates seem to be more plentiful for weekday stays.


----------



## trishadono

Can't beat these AP rates. I added a night before my December wdw trip and 2 nights prior to my January wdw trip.


----------



## mom2rtk

Just got rates for my dates in early January that weren't there even yesterday. Keep looking!


----------



## Ariel620

Now that I have my AP rate booked for the hotel, I'm thinking about when I should buy my AP.  I am not a FL resident.  We will be traveling during a blackout period, but the last day is not part of the blackout.  We will be there Jan 2-4, booked at the AP rate for Portofino.  

Do I have to get the AP before Jan 2?  I think that answer is no.

Can I wait all the way until Jan 4? That is my check out day, but it is also the first day not in the blackout period (Jan 2 & 3 are blockout for seasonal pass).  So I would hopefully be able to upgrade to a seasonal pass, then go show pass before I checkout. Might this work or no?


----------



## PixieT78

Cant wait to hear May starting to show up so I can play the cancel and rebook game


----------



## PoohNFriends

weather_lady said:


> In my experience, there should be some APH rates for that week, and you won't want to be there without express pass if you can help it.
> 
> We last visited on President's Day week in 2019, arriving on Monday (President's Day) and staying through Friday. We needed 2 rooms as well. When the APH rates came out, we'd been booked at HRH. However, HRH (and PBR, as I recall) only released APH rates for some of the pricier rooms (e.g., club level) and suites. We really just wanted two connecting standard rooms as we were traveling with a family member who wanted their own bathroom, so we dropped HRH and switched to 2 standard rooms at RPR (with a request for connecting rooms noted on the reservation), which _were _available at the passholder rate. They were able to accommodate the connecting room request, and we had a great stay. Crowds that week were 9 or 10 out of 10 (by the touringplans crowd calendar) every day. Lines were long, and the parks were elbow-to-elbow people, so we got a lot of use out of our unlimited express passes. In fact, we had such a good time, we're doing it again this year, with a planned visit from 2/20-25. Once again, we're booked at HRH (stay more, save more rate), but will switch as needed if we can find a better APH rate when they come out.
> 
> The only issue I foresee is that if you're arriving on a weekend, you might have a tougher time: no matter the time of year, APH rates seem to be more plentiful for weekday stays.


Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm going to try to keep the trip for during the week that week. The exact plans are all still very open. I'll keep checking each night separately and piece it together.
The trip is mostly for my nephew who graduated HS last year and we'll let him bring a friend. Then it will be me, my husband, & our 3 year old. She won't be able to do as much so the 3 of us might not do much park time and will likely head to Sea World w/her one of the days.


----------



## jdrum3

Ariel620 said:


> Now that I have my AP rate booked for the hotel, I'm thinking about when I should buy my AP.  I am not a FL resident.  We will be traveling during a blackout period, but the last day is not part of the blackout.  We will be there Jan 2-4, booked at the AP rate for Portofino.
> 
> Do I have to get the AP before Jan 2?  I think that answer is no.
> 
> Can I wait all the way until Jan 4? That is my check out day, but it is also the first day not in the blackout period (Jan 2 & 3 are blockout for seasonal pass).  So I would hopefully be able to upgrade to a seasonal pass, then go show pass before I checkout. Might this work or no?


I’ve never even had to show my AP. Do you have normal tickets for blackout dates? You could be better off just getting a Preferred pass for discounts and no blackouts?


----------



## bumbershoot

Ariel620 said:


> Now that I have my AP rate booked for the hotel, I'm thinking about when I should buy my AP.  I am not a FL resident.  We will be traveling during a blackout period, but the last day is not part of the blackout.  We will be there Jan 2-4, booked at the AP rate for Portofino.
> 
> Do I have to get the AP before Jan 2?  I think that answer is no.
> 
> Can I wait all the way until Jan 4? That is my check out day, but it is also the first day not in the blackout period (Jan 2 & 3 are blockout for seasonal pass).  So I would hopefully be able to upgrade to a seasonal pass, then go show pass before I checkout. Might this work or no?



Ask at checkin. If they want to see it, even the last day you're there is fine. Just tell them your plans.


----------



## trompettecon

Ariel620 said:


> Now that I have my AP rate booked for the hotel, I'm thinking about when I should buy my AP.  I am not a FL resident.  We will be traveling during a blackout period, but the last day is not part of the blackout.  We will be there Jan 2-4, booked at the AP rate for Portofino.
> 
> Do I have to get the AP before Jan 2?  I think that answer is no.
> 
> Can I wait all the way until Jan 4? That is my check out day, but it is also the first day not in the blackout period (Jan 2 & 3 are blockout for seasonal pass).  So I would hopefully be able to upgrade to a seasonal pass, then go show pass before I checkout. Might this work or no?


Honestly  I would not mention anything at all when you check in. If you ask questions then they will check. If they ask you to see it on check out and you have not gotten it, just say ¨be right back¨ and then go convert your ticket. I have NEVER been asked to show it. It happens to others but rarely.


----------



## bumbershoot

trompettecon said:


> If you ask questions then they will check.



I've asked and they've said they don't need to see it. 
The poster isn't trying to cheat anything. They'll have an AP.


----------



## cschaaf

bumbershoot said:


> I've asked and they've said they don't need to see it.
> The poster isn't trying to cheat anything. They'll have an AP.


I think it's like dealing with any other customer service personnel - I think they are supposed to ask. Some will ask to see your AP, some will say they need to see it if you ask them, others will say they don't need to see it if they ask them.


----------



## reneenh

I booked Portofino Feb 14-17, 2022 for $258, Bay view 2 Queens.


----------



## macraven

That’s a good price!


----------



## reneenh

macraven said:


> That’s a good price!


I was really happy to get it! It helps because we have a 3rd adult in the room.


----------



## dez1978

Random question.  I am used to how Disney does it where you can make payments.  Does Universal do that, or is it just the deposit then you pay when you get there?  Also, how hard is it to modify a room when the discounts come out?  I have a TA I really like so if it's a pain, I'd rather just book thru them and let them deal with it and she can make the $ off it and it doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

dez1978 said:


> Random question.  I am used to how Disney does it where you can make payments.  Does Universal do that, or is it just the deposit then you pay when you get there?  Also, how hard is it to modify a room when the discounts come out?  I have a TA I really like so if it's a pain, I'd rather just book thru them and let them deal with it and she can make the $ off it and it doesn't cost me anything.


You pay on arrival at the hotel. With AP discounts I find that I have to rebook and then cancel, because the modify option doesn’t work for me. But I am in the U.K. so it may be different for you.


----------



## sandam1

dez1978 said:


> Random question.  I am used to how Disney does it where you can make payments.  Does Universal do that, or is it just the deposit then you pay when you get there?  Also, how hard is it to modify a room when the discounts come out?  I have a TA I really like so if it's a pain, I'd rather just book thru them and let them deal with it and she can make the $ off it and it doesn't cost me anything.



It's pretty easy to modify. You can call (and usually get a live person relatively quickly) and modify. Or you can cancel online and rebook. I've done in many, many, many times and it's always been painless. (knock wood!)

Honestly, I got burned years ago by a travel agent who wasn't familiar at all with the way passholder discounts worked (she insisted that my pass needed to be active to book which we all know here is 100% wrong) so now I just do it myself.


----------



## Nabas

dez1978 said:


> Random question.  I am used to how Disney does it where you can make payments.  Does Universal do that, or is it just the deposit then you pay when you get there?  Also, how hard is it to modify a room when the discounts come out?  I have a TA I really like so if it's a pain, I'd rather just book thru them and let them deal with it and she can make the $ off it and it doesn't cost me anything.


You pay a one-night’s deposit when you make the reservation.  Has to be canceled more than 5 days before if you decide not to go.  Otherwise, you lose you one-night’s deposit.

The rest is paid when you arrive.


----------



## tano

I'm booked at HRH on AP rate during a seasonal pass blackout date. I will be using a day ticket to enter the park. Wondering if I'm eligible to use AP rate at the hotel even though technically the pass isn't valid for park entry on that specific date? Thanks.


----------



## macraven

It’s two different things
Universal owns the parks not the hotels

Loews deals with the hotels


----------



## tano

macraven said:


> It’s two different things
> Universal owns the parks not the hotels
> 
> Loews deals with the hotels


OK great! So I'm good to go!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

dez1978 said:


> Random question.  I am used to how Disney does it where you can make payments.  Does Universal do that, or is it just the deposit then you pay when you get there?  Also, how hard is it to modify a room when the discounts come out?





sandam1 said:


> It's pretty easy to modify. You can call (and usually get a live person relatively quickly) and modify. Or you can cancel online and rebook. I've done in many, many, many times and it's always been painless. (knock wood!)


You can modify online by adding / removing a child from the room. Tip I picked up on here somewhere. You can also cancel / rebook but modifying is easier (no deposit refunds to keep track of).


----------



## jg789

We got our APs in September - 6 of them! Now to really learn how to use them, ha! So when I see folks say the AP rates "drop", is it just that you are hitting the site every day to check? It's a bit exhausting, lol.

We're going mid January, mid March, April, and maybe June and Aug. I'm trying to figure out how does one find the best AP rates? Are there tricks I am unaware of?

Thanks!


----------



## Nabas

jg789 said:


> We got our APs in September - 6 of them! Now to really learn how to use them, ha! So when I see folks say the AP rates "drop", is it just that you are hitting the site every day to check? It's a bit exhausting, lol.
> 
> We're going mid January, mid March, April, and maybe June and Aug. I'm trying to figure out how does one find the best AP rates? Are their tricks I am unaware of?
> 
> Thanks!


Discounts are easiest to get for Sunday to Thursday nights, although weekends tend to be available for some weekend nights, especially at the Moderate resorts such as Cabana Bay.

Search for various combination of dates (e.g. Sunday-Wednesday, Monday-Thursday, etc.).  Often changing your search by just a single day can result in tremendous savings.

Don't be afraid to do a split stay to get the best rates.  Going from Sunday to Saturday?  Try booking (for example) Sunday to Thursday at a Deluxe, and Thursday to Saturday at a Value or Moderate.

Just because you booked something, don't stop looking.  Good rates come and go every day, sometimes a few times each day.

Did you book something and then found something better?  Book the new offer first and then use the link included in the email confirming your first booking to cancel it.  As long as you have that email, it's easy to use the link to cancel.  The refund for your one-night's deposit for that cancellation typically appears 7 to 14 days after you cancel.


----------



## tano

Is it me or are room prices (even with APH) significantly more during Presidents day week and Christmas week? It's a pity because those are the two weeks the kids get off from school and we want to run away to Orlando to escape freezing weather at home!

Also, does APH rate ever get released for Christmas week? I saw reports for the week prior ..like until 24th Dec but not for 25th onwards till new year (yeah I know it's peak travel but just wondering!).

Thanks


----------



## cschaaf

jg789 said:


> We got our APs in September - 6 of them! Now to really learn how to use them, ha! So when I see folks say the AP rates "drop", is it just that you are hitting the site every day to check? It's a bit exhausting, lol.
> 
> We're going mid January, mid March, April, and maybe June and Aug. I'm trying to figure out how does one find the best AP rates? Are there tricks I am unaware of?
> 
> Thanks!


As PP said, try combinations of your dates.

What I do is come up with several searches, then bookmark each. For a Thurs - Sun trip, I'd search for and bookmark:

Thurs-Sun
Thurs-Fri
Sat-Sun
Thurs
Fri-Sun
Put those bookmarks together in a folder, then, each day (or several times a day), just right-click that folder and select to open all. It only takes a few extra seconds of setup the first time, but will save minutes each time you check.


----------



## cschaaf

tano said:


> Is it me or are room prices (even with APH) significantly more during Presidents day week and Christmas week? It's a pity because those are the two weeks the kids get off from school and we want to run away to Orlando to escape freezing weather at home!


I think you answered your own question


----------



## tano

cschaaf said:


> I think you answered your own question


 Yeah just wishing we could go the week before .. the aph rates are so much more affordable..


----------



## cschaaf

tano said:


> Yeah just wishing we could go the week before .. the aph rates are so much more affordable..


Totally get it. My wife is a teacher, so we're limited to the busy weeks, too. Look on the bright side - one day, your kids will be out of school.


----------



## hmcater

tano said:


> Is it me or are room prices (even with APH) significantly more during Presidents day week and Christmas week? It's a pity because those are the two weeks the kids get off from school and we want to run away to Orlando to escape freezing weather at home!
> 
> Also, does APH rate ever get released for Christmas week? I saw reports for the week prior ..like until 24th Dec but not for 25th onwards till new year (yeah I know it's peak travel but just wondering!).
> 
> Thanks


Are you seeing APH rates for Presidents Week?  I've been searching and I do not see any APH rates past 2/18.


----------



## LaDonna

hmcater said:


> Are you seeing APH rates for Presidents Week?  I've been searching and I do not see any APH rates past 2/18.


I’ve been searching every day for Presidents week, nothings come up yet for me


----------



## bumbershoot

tano said:


> Yeah just wishing we could go the week before .. the aph rates are so much more affordable..



Are you talking about the week before or after President's Day? The week after hasn't been released yet for APH prices. If you click in to see one of the rates, you'll see that it's just showing Seasonal, not APH.


----------



## HMcH

I'm searching nearly every day for the weekend of 3/5-3/6


----------



## soniam

HMcH said:


> I'm searching nearly every day for the weekend of 3/5-3/6


Probably won't come until December or January. That's what I remember from out mid-March trips.


----------



## Uncle Coaster

Just checked in to Sapphire Falls. Processed my first ever annual pass at the guest services desk at the resort. The woman tried to upsell me to a higher level pass by telling me that it gets you better discounts on room rates. Is that true?  I don’t remember even entering what type of pass I had when I booked my room.


----------



## sandam1

Uncle Coaster said:


> Just checked in to Sapphire Falls. Processed my first ever annual pass at the guest services desk at the resort. The woman tried to upsell me to a higher level pass by telling me that it gets you better discounts on room rates. Is that true?  I don’t remember even entering what type of pass I had when I booked my room.



No, she's wrong. You get more off food and merchandise the higher you go.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Uncle Coaster said:


> Just checked in to Sapphire Falls. Processed my first ever annual pass at the guest services desk at the resort. The woman tried to upsell me to a higher level pass by telling me that it gets you better discounts on room rates. Is that true?  I don’t remember even entering what type of pass I had when I booked my room.


The same AP discounts apply to resort reservations no matter which AP one has. I think there may be some difference in the discount given by restaurants. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## asuburbanman

Just booked club level at PF Bay for a Sat and Sun in early January for $715 total before taxes. Club level was only $100 more than a regular room. Woo!


----------



## tano

asuburbanman said:


> Just booked club level at PF Bay for a Sat and Sun in early January for $715 total before taxes. Club level was only $100 more than a regular room. Woo!


Isn't club always 80-100 more than a reg room? Don't forget to add the 25% hotel tax (correction it's 12.5%). Personally I'm on the wire if it's worth it.


----------



## mamapenguin

tano said:


> Isn't club always 80-100 more than a reg room? Don't forget to add the 25% hotel tax. Personally I'm on the wire if it's worth it.


Tax is 12.5% there’s one for 6% and one for 6.5%. I think club is worth it for 3 or more people and we don’t drink alcohol and with Portofino you are also getting the deluxe room with the club.


----------



## tano

mamapenguin said:


> Tax is 12.5% there’s one for 6% and one for 6.5%. I think club is worth it for 3 or more people and we don’t drink alcohol and with Portofino you are also getting the deluxe room with the club.


Ops.. thanks for the correction.


----------



## asuburbanman

For 3 breakfasts alone for two people you are looking at $60-70 alone. We don’t plan to renew our AP so it’s a splurge. Just for laughs I looked at Yacht Club rates for the same dates at club level and it was $1,700 before tax for two nights.


----------



## mar2c1

I just booked annual passholder rate for the beginning of February 2022 what is the best time for me to purchase my annual pass. I am planning on purchasing the seasonal pass. Will the price go up in January 2022 or should I purchase it in 2021.


----------



## Rick195275

mar2c1 said:


> I just booked annual passholder rate for the beginning of February 2022 what is the best time for me to purchase my annual pass. I am planning on purchasing the seasonal pass. Will the price go up in January 2022 or should I purchase it in 2021.


I would be on the lookout for a Black Friday deal, not sure there will be one but that’s likely your best chance of better price on an annual pass.


----------



## Gentry2004

mar2c1 said:


> I just booked annual passholder rate for the beginning of February 2022 what is the best time for me to purchase my annual pass. I am planning on purchasing the seasonal pass. Will the price go up in January 2022 or should I purchase it in 2021.



Early 2021 they did the 15 month promo - not sure if that interests you or how regularly its offered.


----------



## johnnyr

Looking for standard or garden view AP rate at RPR Feb 6 to Feb 11. Only thing left are the Hospitality Suites. Are they all gone already?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

They may not have offered them yet - keep checking, lots of rooms become available later depending upon how booked they are.  I got a single night at club level about 3 weeks out from my last trip - had been checking daily and it finally became available.


----------



## AJA

johnnyr said:


> Looking for standard or garden view AP rate at RPR Feb 6 to Feb 11. Only thing left are the Hospitality Suites. Are they all gone already?



RPR is hosting a Large convention during those dates. What has been released is already gone. Check back daily as the dates get closer.


----------



## johnnyr

AJA said:


> RPR is hosting a Large convention during those dates. What has been released is already gone. Check back daily as the dates get closer.



Argh. Do you know what convention they are hosting?


----------



## tano

AJA said:


> RPR is hosting a Large convention during those dates. What has been released is already gone. Check back daily as the dates get closer.


Is there a website that lists all Orlando conventions? I found a couple showing events at occc but those wouldn't impact RPR right?


----------



## LaDonna

Still not very patiently waiting for presidents week


----------



## mamapenguin

LaDonna said:


> Still not very patiently waiting for presidents week


Try waiting for Spring Break….I really don’t want to pay $488 for HRH garden view , but have it reserved just in case…


----------



## Rick195275

mamapenguin said:


> Try waiting for Spring Break….I really don’t want to pay $488 for HRH garden view , but have it reserved just in case…


Looking at $475 for week day rates at RPR the week of Presidents’ Day. Patiently waiting too @LaDonna


----------



## LaDonna

I should’ve put an lol at the end of that I don’t want anybody thinking I’m being a Karen lol


----------



## LaDonna

Our first trip there we stayed at cabana Bay with the family the second trip was just me and my husband for like two days we stayed at Portofino and then last September we went with the family again spur the moment and stayed at dockside and hard rock we really loved both of them but it was so nice staying at hard rock right next to the parks with kids….. i’m really hoping there’s going to be a good rate maybe on club level for a few nights we would love to give that a try…. Probably Couldn’t afford it for the whole week but a few days would be nice


----------



## CourtH

johnnyr said:


> Looking for standard or garden view AP rate at RPR Feb 6 to Feb 11. Only thing left are the Hospitality Suites. Are they all gone already?


I booked a water view AP rate for Feb 4-9.  It was available, along with a standard view, about a week ago.


----------



## shh

Gentry2004 said:


> Early 2021 they did the 15 month promo - not sure if that interests you or how regularly its offered.


that's what I'm waiting for....I have never seen a AP black friday special, but usually after the holidays, they throw in the 3 free month deal, which is a nice little extra


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Unfortunately my passes are up at the end of November and we are going this December.  I am waiting on a Black Friday but I’m pretty sure that 3 month deal will not be available until next year.  Either way I feel APs are reasonably priced


----------



## pigletto

We are going from January 2-6th and staying at RPR. When AP rates first came out I was only able to get them for the 3rd-6th. But tonight I scored our first night at an AP rate too!

The only problem is I had to book the first night separately in order to get AP rates for all nights. Do you think we are stuck  moving rooms since it’s two separate reservations? It’s better than moving hotels, which is what we were doing previously, but  it would be nice not to.


----------



## CatPenguin

pigletto said:


> We are going from January 2-6th and staying at RPR. When AP rates first came out I was only able to get them for the 3rd-6th. But tonight I scored our first night at an AP rate too!
> 
> The only problem is I had to book the first night separately in order to get AP rates for all nights. Do you think we are stuck  moving rooms since it’s two separate reservations? It’s better than moving hotels, which is what we were doing previously, but  it would be nice not to.



Give them a call, I’ve always been able to have them merge reservations when I’ve been in this situation.


----------



## Gentry2004

Dawn Peterson said:


> Unfortunately my passes are up at the end of November and we are going this December.  I am waiting on a Black Friday but I’m pretty sure that 3 month deal will not be available until next year.  Either way I feel APs are reasonably priced



I completely agree. I got the 15 month promo by happenstance but would have bought the AP's either way. We did the second highest out of state AP and it was $399 I think.


----------



## Gentry2004

pigletto said:


> We are going from January 2-6th and staying at RPR. When AP rates first came out I was only able to get them for the 3rd-6th. But tonight I scored our first night at an AP rate too!
> 
> The only problem is I had to book the first night separately in order to get AP rates for all nights. Do you think we are stuck  moving rooms since it’s two separate reservations? It’s better than moving hotels, which is what we were doing previously, but  it would be nice not to.



When we went for spring break 2021 I seriously had like 4-5 reservations for a 7 night stay at HRH. As long as your rooms are all the same category as each other (ie: garden view queen or whatever) it was no issue staying in our same room the entire trip. I didn't know we could "merge" our reservation like a PP mentioned. The only annoying part we had to go to the front desk and have new room keys/express passes printed each time the reservation turned over. So if you ARE able to "merge" the reservation even better! But we did not ever need to switch rooms.


----------



## pigletto

Gentry2004 said:


> When we went for spring break 2021 I seriously had like 4-5 reservations for a 7 night stay at HRH. As long as your rooms are all the same category as each other (ie: garden view queen or whatever) it was no issue staying in our same room the entire trip. I didn't know we could "merge" our reservation like a PP mentioned. The only annoying part we had to go to the front desk and have new room keys/express passes printed each time the reservation turned over. So if you ARE able to "merge" the reservation even better! But we did not ever need to switch rooms.


Great ! Thank you for your answers. I’ll give them a call


----------



## Lynne G

Piglet, I booked back to back and when I checked into Royal, I said so, and after waiting a bit, not only were they able to keep me in the same room, but other than having to checkout enough to get my new key, all the payment and info was already done for my second stay, so I just went on my way with my new key, nothing else to fill out or give payment into.


----------



## SCSabresfan

So excited!! Just checked the APH rates on RPR club level for next week and it finally showed up! I have been checking multiple times a day for weeks (probably months). Dropped my price from $314.25 (Savvy traveler) to $272.22 (APH) Saved me over $200 total for our stay!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Gentry2004

I know no one actually knows, but we are looking to spend 2 nights in a Deluxe sometime during our trip 4/9-4/19. Easter is 4/17. The rest of the trip we are doing Discovery cove/sea world and also the beach. Will APH rates be more likely for any part of our trip vs any other part? We were able to get APH rates the entire week (same week) last year but I don’t know if that typical or because of lower travel due to Covid.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

I know this has probably been asked a million times, but where can you check for APH rates if you don't have an AP yet? We had to cancel our Xmas trip and now I'm looking at the two weeks before Easter, which is one of the most crowded times of course. I'll likely book my room with points again, but if a good AP rate pops up before our trip I would switch to cash. And following up on Gentry2004's question, would the week of 4/9 likely be better for scoring a good rate? It's currently cheaper with the Be a Savvy Traveler rate, so I'm guessing Universal is projecting lower occupancy for that week.


----------



## wdwrule

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> I know this has probably been asked a million times, but where can you check for APH rates if you don't have an AP yet? We had to cancel our Xmas trip and now I'm looking at the two weeks before Easter, which is one of the most crowded times of course. I'll likely book my room with points again, but if a good AP rate pops up before our trip I would switch to cash. And following up on Gentry2004's question, would the week of 4/9 likely be better for scoring a good rate? It's currently cheaper with the Be a Savvy Traveler rate, so I'm guessing Universal is projecting lower occupancy for that week.


Here’s the site… https://reservations.universalorlan...8.1805750477.1635371917-1360720562.1635371917 

AP rates are currently showing until mid February 2022. I’m not sure when the next round of rates will be released.


----------



## MLB1974

Hello, Everyone. I have January 20-26 booked at Royal Pacific Resort. When we booked our flight, we added one extra night. For some reason, that last night (January 26-27) is very expensive. My options are 1. Keep waiting it out. 2. Book Hard Rock for about $235 for the one night. 3. Book Sapphire Falls for the one night (about $145 for a standard room or $235 for a Kids' Suite). My question is how difficult is it to get from RPR to one of the others with all of our stuff? Is one a better choice over the other?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## FinnsMom7

MLB1974 said:


> Hello, Everyone. I have January 20-26 booked at Royal Pacific Resort. When we booked our flight, we added one extra night. For some reason, that last night (January 26-27) is very expensive. My options are 1. Keep waiting it out. 2. Book Hard Rock for about $235 for the one night. 3. Book Sapphire Falls for the one night (about $145 for a standard room or $235 for a Kids' Suite). My question is how difficult is it to get from RPR to one of the others with all of our stuff? Is one a better choice over the other?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


I can't speak to HRH but I recently moved from SF to RPR and it was easy, there is an interior walkway connecting the two thru the meeting/convention spaces.


----------



## wdwrule

If the 27th is a full park day, I would be tempted to stay at Hard Rock for EP.  Otherwise you’re covered on the 26th no matter where you go with  EP from RP.

Sapphire Falls is near RP but you’d have to Uber/Mears to get from one place to another. Technically you could walk over depending on how much stuff you have to lug around. Length of walk is just a few minutes. This resort is beautiful and offers boat launch. Up to you if you need the kids suite for just one night. SF doesn’t offer EP but for that one day (27th) I’d think you’d be fine being that it’s a weekday.

ETA:  didn’t know there was an interior walkway that FinnsMom7 mentioned. Even better!


----------



## JJ2017

I'm getting a little confused reading through all of this.  We are planning November 2022 during the NJ Teacher's Convention (first week of November). Right now, the Express Pass hotels are very pricey - higher than I have ever noticed.  Is it just too far out?  Or is it likely that Hard Rock would be $430 a night (without the discount)?  Thanks!


----------



## Nabas

JJ2017 said:


> I'm getting a little confused reading through all of this.  We are planning November 2022 during the NJ Teacher's Convention (first week of November). Right now, the Express Pass hotels are very pricey - higher than I have ever noticed.  Is it just too far out?  Or is it likely that Hard Rock would be $430 a night (without the discount)?  Thanks!


The basics of getting a really good annual pass room rate are:

Discounts tend to be released 2 to 3 months in advance.
Discounts, especially at the deluxe hotels, usually are not offered when the parks are crowded.  This often means no discounts on Friday or Saturday nights, and no discounts during most holidays.  There are always exceptions, depending on how strong or weak hotel bookings are.
Check multiple combinations of dates.  There might be no discounts for (for example) Sunday to Thursday but a great discount for Sunday to Wednesday.
Keep checking. Once you are within the 2-3 month window, discounts change daily.  In fact, they sometimes change more than once each day.
As long as you are more than 5 days out, it's easy to cancel.  (The email confirmation you receive will have a link to your reservation, and you can use this to cancel.)  This means that you can book one rate you like early, but if something better shows up later, you can cancel that and book a new reservation.  It typically takes Universal 10-15 days to refund your one-night deposit for your first reservation.
There are other considerations but these are the basics.


----------



## JJ2017

Nabas said:


> The basics of getting a really good annual pass room rate are:
> 
> Discounts tend to be released 2 to 3 months in advance.
> Discounts, especially at the deluxe hotels, usually are not offered when the parks are crowded.  This often means no discounts on Friday or Saturday nights, and no discounts during most holidays.  There are always exceptions, depending on how strong or weak hotel bookings are.
> Keep checking. Once you are within the 2-3 month window, discounts change daily.  In fact, they sometimes change more than once each day.
> There are other considerations but these are the basics.


Thanks so much for the info.  So it is possible for the Wednesday and Thursday nights to be discounted but not the Friday and Saturday?  I have no idea if that time period is considered a "holiday."  It certainly is in NJ!


----------



## Gentry2004

JJ2017 said:


> Thanks so much for the info.  So it is possible for the Wednesday and Thursday nights to be discounted but not the Friday and Saturday?  I have no idea if that time period is considered a "holiday."  It certainly is in NJ!



its possible. It’s really just supply and demand. They will look at what % of rooms are already reserved when deciding whether or not to offer an AP rate. We got it for Easter this year but obviously we live in strange times these days. But if they don’t think they need to discount the rooms, they won’t. You may also need to book some nights seperate from others if you can only get the discount some nights.


----------



## JJ2017

Gentry2004 said:


> its possible. It’s really just supply and demand. They will look at what % of rooms are already reserved when deciding whether or not to offer an AP rate. We got it for Easter this year but obviously we live in strange times these days. But if they don’t think they need to discount the rooms, they won’t. You may also need to book some nights seperate from others if you can only get the discount some nights.


Can you clarify about booking some nights separate from others?  Should I have two reservations?


----------



## AJA

JJ2017 said:


> Thanks so much for the info.  So it is possible for the Wednesday and Thursday nights to be discounted but not the Friday and Saturday?  I have no idea if that time period is considered a "holiday."  It certainly is in NJ!


Yes it is possible to only get the APH rate for certain nights of your stay. This happened to us in Oct 2019 our Sunday-Thursday nights were discounted at a great APH rate, but Friday and Saturday had no discount, they were full rack rate.


----------



## Nabas

JJ2017 said:


> Can you clarify about booking some nights separate from others?  Should I have two reservations?


As @AJA said, you sometimes can get discounts for only some of your nights.  We've done two reservations (one for the discounted nights and one for the non-discounted nights) but I have read others who have:

Called to get the reservations combined.
Told the front desk when they checked-in that they had 2 reservations and didn't want to switch rooms.
We have not tried either so cannot say how successful you might be with either approach.


----------



## Gentry2004

JJ2017 said:


> Can you clarify about booking some nights separate from others?  Should I have two reservations?



Lets say you want to go the nights of the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th. When searching for discounts you should try all 4 nights together, each night alone, as well as the 1st &2nd together, 3rd and 4th together, etc. I can't explain it but sometimes a discount will pop up one way but not the other. If you can get all 4 nights together discounted, great! But if not, book just what is discounted and keep looking for other discounts to pop up because they very well could. I've posted this before but last spring break we stayed at HRH for  6 or 7 nights and I believe I had to book most of the nights either individually or 2 nights together. We were able to stay in the same room.


----------



## JJ2017

Gr


Gentry2004 said:


> Lets say you want to go the nights of the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th. When searching for discounts you should try all 4 nights together, each night alone, as well as the 1st &2nd together, 3rd and 4th together, etc. I can't explain it but sometimes a discount will pop up one way but not the other. If you can get all 4 nights together discounted, great! But if not, book just what is discounted and keep looking for other discounts to pop up because they very well could. I've posted this before but last spring break we stayed at HRH for  6 or 7 nights and I believe I had to book most of the nights either individually or 2 nights together. We were able to stay in the same room.


great explanation! I’ll certainly hunt, it’s worth it!


----------



## AJA

I know this is the APH thread but as more people start staying longer at Universal (making it a full vacation as opposed to 1-2 nights) always check the Savvy Traveler rate, if some of your nights aren’t available at the APH rate, like the above poster stated it might be better to split the stay. 

In October 2019 the difference between a week stay at the APH rate as opposed to Savvy Traveler was only $20 dollars (but that is 3 Butter Beers so we switched to the APH rate!)


----------



## mamapenguin

Gentry2004 said:


> Lets say you want to go the nights of the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th. When searching for discounts you should try all 4 nights together, each night alone, as well as the 1st &2nd together, 3rd and 4th together, etc. I can't explain it but sometimes a discount will pop up one way but not the other. If you can get all 4 nights together discounted, great! But if not, book just what is discounted and keep looking for other discounts to pop up because they very well could. I've posted this before but last spring break we stayed at HRH for  6 or 7 nights and I believe I had to book most of the nights either individually or 2 nights together. We were able to stay in the same room.


Do you recall when the APH rates appeared?


----------



## Gentry2004

mamapenguin said:


> Do you recall when the APH rates appeared?



It was our first universal trip and I didn’t even start looking until right before I booked, which was 2/21/21 according to my email. The trip was early April. With Covid though I don’t know if that is indicative of anything.


----------



## MLB1974

FinnsMom7 said:


> I can't speak to HRH but I recently moved from SF to RPR and it was easy, there is an interior walkway connecting the two thru the meeting/convention spaces.



Thank you so much for this! Knowing that there is an indoor path definitely makes it seem less daunting. I don't suppose I could push a luggage cart between the two...


----------



## MLB1974

wdwrule said:


> If the 27th is a full park day, I would be tempted to stay at Hard Rock for EP.  Otherwise you’re covered on the 26th no matter where you go with  EP from RP.
> 
> Sapphire Falls is near RP but you’d have to Uber/Mears to get from one place to another. Technically you could walk over depending on how much stuff you have to lug around. Length of walk is just a few minutes. This resort is beautiful and offers boat launch. Up to you if you need the kids suite for just one night. SF doesn’t offer EP but for that one day (27th) I’d think you’d be fine being that it’s a weekday.
> 
> ETA:  didn’t know there was an interior walkway that FinnsMom7 mentioned. Even better!



Thanks for the feedback. We will be flying home that evening and will need to leave for the airport by about 4pm. I'm also envisioning that as a sleep in day, breakfast at the hotel, and if the weather is nice, a pool day. We may or may not hit the parks that day. With all this considered, I booked a lagoon view king room at Sapphire Falls for $142. I will still keep an eye on getting that last night at Royal Pacific just to keep it easy.


----------



## shh

AJA said:


> In October 2019 the difference between a week stay at the APH rate as opposed to Savvy Traveler was only $20 dollars (but that is 3 Butter Beers so we switched to the APH rate!)


I like the way you think! I convert every dollar of savings into goodies - "that's a couple more butterbeers....a pizza fries platter...2 Fat Tuesdays frozen cocktails". Sure makes those small savings feel a lot more valuable.


----------



## patster734

MLB1974 said:


> Thank you so much for this! Knowing that there is an indoor path definitely makes it seem less daunting. I don't suppose I could push a luggage cart between the two...



I don’t believe so.  They said no when we asked in May going from RP to SF.


----------



## FinnsMom7

MLB1974 said:


> Thank you so much for this! Knowing that there is an indoor path definitely makes it seem less daunting. I don't suppose I could push a luggage cart between the two...


We had two large suitcases and two small carry ons so we just split them between us.  A staff member that saw us offered to help but we were fine.  Once we got to RPR it was like another world, where SF lobby was quiet and empty every day RPR had luggage and carts filled waiting to be taken to rooms.  I am sure it all depends when you are going too because they used to provide a luggage service pre covid but they haven't decided to bring that back at this time (response I got when I called star services the morning of our switch)


----------



## tano

I don't see any availability at the Deluxes Sun-Thursday during the Presidents day week. Is it reasonable to assume full hotels = no AP rates for that week? I might plan less days at Universal if it's going to be crowded and we will not have passes.

Thanks.


----------



## Rick195275

tano said:


> I don't see any availability at the Deluxes Sun-Thursday during the Presidents day week. Is it reasonable to assume full hotels = no AP rates for that week? I might plan less days at Universal if it's going to be crowded and we will not have passes.
> 
> Thanks.


Rates stopped before Presidents’ Day on the last drop of AP rates. There are a few of us here anxiously waiting/hoping for them.


----------



## LaDonna

Been checking every day twice a day for presidents week lol


----------



## hmcater

LaDonna said:


> Been checking every day twice a day for presidents week lol


At this point, I'm checking every hour LOL


----------



## LaDonna

hmcater said:


> At this point, I'm checking every hour LOL



I’m thinking I do remember once on A past trip checking it in the morning and then later that day someone posting on here that there were rates available for X day and I was like what I just checked this morning so yeah I’ve been checking at least twice a day


on another note Ive been thinking about it lately,  I usually use a travel agent just because she’s family and I used to book all my trips on my own in the past and I’ve noticed since she’s been booking my trips it seems as though I’m getting less of my requests fulfilled….. do you think there’s anything to that?


----------



## sandam1

mamapenguin said:


> Do you recall when the APH rates appeared?



The first post of this thread has a chart with historical release dates.


----------



## WHEELBURNS

There appear to be AP rates through Feb 17th.  Unfortunately I also need the 18th, so that is screwing everything up.  I need to check-in on Feb 12th and out on Feb 19th.  That one day on it's own is crazy expensive.


----------



## hmcater

LaDonna said:


> I’m thinking I do remember once on A past trip checking it in the morning and then later that day someone posting on here that there were rates available for X day and I was like what I just checked this morning so yeah I’ve been checking at least twice a day
> 
> 
> on another note Ive been thinking about it lately,  I usually use a travel agent just because she’s family and I used to book all my trips on my own in the past and I’ve noticed since she’s been booking my trips it seems as though I’m getting less of my requests fulfilled….. do you think there’s anything to that?


I'm not sure. I've only used a travel agent once myself and that was for Disney World.  I prefer booking things myself because I feel like I have more time to be vigilant LOL


----------



## weather_lady

tano said:


> I don't see any availability at the Deluxes Sun-Thursday during the Presidents day week. Is it reasonable to assume full hotels = no AP rates for that week? I might plan less days at Universal if it's going to be crowded and we will not have passes.
> 
> Thanks.



That is what it shows now, but don't lose hope. If and when APH rates _do_ come out for that week, some people will shift around their current reservations (e.g., from a premium with no APH rooms, to a value one that does have them, etc.), which may open up some rooms in the deluxes, which may then get offered at APH rates at some point. It's always a moving target.

Last time we went to Universal (in August), we wanted one of the very limited handful of deluxe 2-queen rooms at HRH. We booked one 6 months ahead and APH rates came out 2-3 months later, by which time all of the rooms in that category were booked, so no APH rate was offered. Then suddenly a couple of them opened up, but not at an APH rate. Then they were gone again. Then they were back, but still no APH rate. This repeated half a dozen times, until finally, a few weeks out from our trip, one popped up at the APH rate. It's a "try, try again" exercise, but it can pay off! I keep an APH rate search for my dates bookmarked on my web browser, so I can check a couple of times a day with just a click.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

I originally could only get 2 nights of my December trip with PB Club but this morning I grabbed the other 2 nights. We are 10 days out.


----------



## jg789

I've been checking for rates for several upcoming trips and the site seems glitchy as of late, but maybe it's often like that and I am just now seeing it?

What happens is I go to the AP search link, put in my dates, and a list of hotels "starting at prices" show up. So say I put in dates of 1/3 - 1/4 - a list of hotels is returned and you can select say, HRH "starting from" $362 (with a blue select button).

But then when I select that, there are no rooms at that price. Only $1300-1600+ plus are available.


Last summer I did this when booking our Labor Day trip and did not have this issue - meaning, if you the main list returned with "starting from" then that rate was indeed available. That's how I knew when searching to adjust dates until I found a return list with decent rate - then would click on through to secure the reservation.


Was I just lucky summer and it's always been this way? Makes searching difficult because what I initially returned is not what is actually available, which is a time suck with unnecessary click throughs.... I mean, just show me the actual "starting from" rate for those dates?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

The "starting at prices" showing are all prices for all rooms available including non-AP rate rooms. Then when you get to the second page it's showing only the AP rate rooms available. 

In your example, the $362 is a Seasonal Rate (you can check that on the Universal Website) but the only rooms left for that time with the AP rate available are the $1300-1600 rooms. 

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## jg789

DoryGirl1963 said:


> The "starting at prices" showing are all prices for all rooms available including non-AP rate rooms. Then when you get to the second page it's showing only the AP rate rooms available.
> 
> In your example, the $362 is a Seasonal Rate (you can check that on the Universal Website) but the only rooms left for that time with the AP rate available are the $1300-1600 rooms.
> 
> Hope that makes sense!


It does, thanks! I understand what you are saying is happening. Although I do think that if I am using "APH" in the url link for initial search, it should only return the APH rooms/prices (or at least show both - seasonal and APH when clicking through). But now at least I understand what's happening! ;-)


----------



## DoryGirl1963

jg789 said:


> It does, thanks! I understand what you are saying is happening. Although I do think that if I am using "APH" in the url link for initial search, it should only return the APH rooms/prices (or at least show both - seasonal and APH when clicking through). But now at least I understand what's happening! ;-)


Agreed!  Super annoying...


----------



## Lynne G

Yes!  Went from these AP rates to this AP price.  All standard room, per night (without tax added) though PBH was garden.  

Cancelled:
SF at $114 for 
PBH at $239 just now cancelled as 

yay, the 5 day out, and saw for a second,

RPR at $204.

Checked my time again, and now the top 3 are even higher.  SF still remains at that $114.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

sandam1 said:


> The first post of this thread has a chart with historical release dates.


 Unfortunately, it is not helping this year.  It says rates through 3/25 were released on 11/12.  Still waiting for those on 12/8.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## Gentry2004

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Unfortunately, it is not helping this year.  It says rates through 3/25 were released on 11/12.  Still waiting for those on 12/8.  Hopefully soon!



last year was a strange year. I booked 3/27-4/3 in mid February because we didn’t decide to do the trip until then. I had to piece my nights together but was still able to get it all. I expect this year will have fewer APH rooms and they will go more quickly.


----------



## sandam1

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Unfortunately, it is not helping this year.  It says rates through 3/25 were released on 11/12.  Still waiting for those on 12/8.  Hopefully soon!



While it doesn't guarantee that Universal will stay with the same pattern - and in fact if you look at the release schedule carefully, it is all over the place, it is there to give people an idea of what has been seen in the recent past. For instance, the dates from mid-February to early April were released anywhere from early October (2018) to December 18 (2019).


----------



## mamapenguin

sandam1 said:


> While it doesn't guarantee that Universal will stay with the same pattern - and in fact if you look at the release schedule carefully, it is all over the place, it is there to give people an idea of what has been seen in the recent past. For instance, the dates from mid-February to early April were released anywhere from early October (2018) to December 18 (2019).


It just means check EVERY DAY…Some of the Savvy traveler room rates are gone during that end of March timeframe already, which doesn’t leave a lot of hope for APH rates. I’m hoping to find something anyway, but have backup reservations just in case.


----------



## starry_solo

WHEELBURNS said:


> There appear to be AP rates through Feb 17th.  Unfortunately I also need the 18th, so that is screwing everything up.  I need to check-in on Feb 12th and out on Feb 19th.  That one day on it's own is crazy expensive.



Book the AP rates through the 17th for now.  Because you never know if those AP rates will still be there when the AP rate for the 18th comes around


----------



## WHEELBURNS

starry_solo said:


> Book the AP rates through the 17th for now.  Because you never know if those AP rates will still be there when the AP rate for the 18th comes around



I decided to book with the Savvy Traveler rate and then see what happens as we get closer.


----------



## barb969

There a club king suite available next week for APH rate of $437.


----------



## emmabelle

I just booked 2/4 to 2/7 AP garden view PBR for $304/$304/$239.  I also have a reservation for Gran Destino std club level for $400 more.  I have to think about this one. .


----------



## dez1978

Good grief...  I booked rooms at Hard Rock back in Aug for a stay in May, bc well, I hate not having a plan.  Thank godness I did, becasue those same rooms are 100 more per night now for the same dates and the same room types.  Still crossing fingers for APH rates tho as the dates get closer.


----------



## georgina

dez1978 said:


> Good grief...  I booked rooms at Hard Rock back in Aug for a stay in May, bc well, I hate not having a plan.  Thank godness I did, becasue those same rooms are 100 more per night now for the same dates and the same room types.  Still crossing fingers for APH rates tho as the dates get closer.


I am confident you will see AP rates. I had to cancel my Jan trip, so am going one more time in May before my AP expires. Booked 4 nights at CBBR now at Savvy traveler rates, which would be acceptable but I am hoping for less!


----------



## PoohNFriends

When I had to bid for vacay week a couple months ago, I had picked President's day week just bc we were looking to go late Feb. I didn't know prices would high and we'd still be waiting on APH rates. So a week+ ago I started looking around for better rates in earlier Feb. Found a queen club level at HRH for ~$300 and a 2nd queen regular room in $230's. I booked them then requested a change to my vacay which came thru . When I went this past March w/girlfriends we stayed club level at Portofino so excited to try HRH too!


----------



## weather_lady

I guess the days of "APH rates 3-6 months ahead" are gone. We're down to 2 months out, and still no APH rates for President's Day week. I'm currently stuck with a faux split stay (same room, same resort, contiguous dates, but 2 reservations, as we had to tack on an extra one a few weeks after we booked and the Stay More Save More rate for my first booking was no longer available). If I could get an APH rate for one or both, that would be huge.... and if not, we may at least downgrade to a cheaper room, or even stay offsite, for that first, 1-night reservation.

The waiting game is making me nuts... well, more nuts than I already am.


----------



## FoxC63

I'm book for Tues, Oct 24 – Wed, Nov 1, *2023 -* I know, it's way out there.
Unfortunately I had to split my dates at Loews Royal Pacific Resort because they didn't have queen club for the entire trip.  

Question, will we have to move into another room? Both are queen club, same resort.  
*Tues, Oct 24 – Fri Oct 27, 2023
Fri Oct 27 - Wed, Nov 1, 2023*

Thank you!


----------



## macraven

Two years from now, rooms could be available 

Peeps cancel all the time and make adjustments to their reservations


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> Two years from now, rooms could be available
> 
> Peeps cancel all the time and make adjustments to their reservations



Agreed, but can Universal keep us in the same room, do they do that?


----------



## macraven

Keep in touch with reservations so if an opening appears for your requested room for a two night stay

I reread your first post question and not sure if I am reading it correctly

You check in Tuesday Oct 24 2023 and check out Wednesday Nov 2 2023?
Last night is November 1?

Many peeps book rooms but change dates when closer to original bookings

Did I read it correctly that you made an 9 night reservation with no breaks in between?


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> Keep in touch with reservations so if an opening appears for your requested room for a two night stay
> 
> I reread your first post question and not sure if I am reading it correctly
> 
> You check in Tuesday Oct 24 2023 and check out Wednesday Nov 2 2023?
> Last night is November 1?
> 
> Many peeps book rooms but change dates when closer to original bookings
> 
> Did I read it correctly that you made an 9 night reservation with no breaks in between?



I wanted to book without a break but it wasn't available, so I booked two separate rooms, same hotel and queen club.   
*Tues, Oct 24 – Fri Oct 27, 2023

Fri Oct 27 - Wed, Nov 1, 2023* 
I know peeps change their minds and availability might come at anytime.  Without having to stalk, will they just say "keep the same room for your entire trip" have they ever done that?


----------



## soniam

FoxC63 said:


> I wanted to book without a break but it wasn't available, so I booked two separate rooms, same hotel and queen club.
> *Tues, Oct 24 – Fri Oct 27, 2023
> 
> Fri Oct 27 - Wed, Nov 1, 2023*
> I know peeps change their minds and availability might come at anytime.  Without having to stalk, will they just say "keep the same room for your entire trip" have they ever done that?


If it's still 2 reservations when you show up, nothing came up before, then just ask at the desk when you checkin. I haven't done it at Universal, but I have done it at Disney. Usually, it's easier for them, because they don't have to clean your room as thoroughly.


----------



## macraven

Many change their dates and add on or remove a portion of their trip when they book far out like you have

Keep checking the hotel bookings and very possible you can make a change on your reservation so all your dates are on one reservation 

You have time where you can have your bookings modified


----------



## sonnylax

Universal/Loews Hotel newbie here.  I'm a little confused by the very first post in this thread.  Have APH rates been released for April 2022 yet? Specifically April 2-9.

Also I don't see an Advanced option to input code "APH" on Loews web site.


----------



## LaDonna

sonnylax said:


> Universal/Loews Hotel newbie here.  I'm a little confused by the very first post in this thread.  Have APH rates been released for April 2022 yet? Specifically April 2-9.
> 
> Also I don't see an Advanced option to input code "APH" on Loews web site.


Nope
lots still waiting on Presidents weeks rate, rates seemed to go up only up to February 17th


----------



## wdwrule

sonnylax said:


> Universal/Loews Hotel newbie here.  I'm a little confused by the very first post in this thread.  Have APH rates been released for April 2022 yet? Specifically April 2-9.
> 
> Also I don't see an Advanced option to input code "APH" on Loews web site.


And also…here’s the site to check AP hotel rates. Just edit dates and how many adults/children. https://reservations.universalorlan...2.1805750477.1635371917-1360720562.1635371917


----------



## sonnylax

How do you know if your tickets are promotional?

Bought a Cabana Bay package deal through Costco, but stalking APH rates at the 3  Premier Hotels and now thinking about upgrading to Annual Passes as well?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

sonnylax said:


> How do you know if your tickets are promotional?
> 
> Bought a Cabana Bay package deal through Costco, but stalking APH rates at the 3  Premier Hotels and now thinking about upgrading to Annual Passes as well?


Generally the Universal promo tickets are Buy 2 days get 1/2/3 days free. They tend to have specific expiration dates. The actual ticket will say "promo."

I suspect package tickets aren't promo tickets. Even if they are, you can still upgrade promo tickets. You just receive the promo value (ie, for buy 2 days get 2 days free, you would get only the value of a 2 day ticket, not the 4 day value).


----------



## weather_lady

FoxC63 said:


> I wanted to book without a break but it wasn't available, so I booked two separate rooms, same hotel and queen club.
> *Tues, Oct 24 – Fri Oct 27, 2023
> 
> Fri Oct 27 - Wed, Nov 1, 2023*
> I know peeps change their minds and availability might come at anytime.  Without having to stalk, will they just say "keep the same room for your entire trip" have they ever done that?



We've done it before -- a few years ago, at HRH, I believe. I called when the split reservations were made (like you, same hotel, same room category) and there's a way they can note on your reservations that the two are linked together, in hopes you'll get assigned the same room for both. 

When we checked in, they told me that we had, as requested, been assigned the same room for both parts of our stay. The only annoying thing was that I had to come back to the front desk and go through the fiction of checking out, and checking back in to the same room, on the day one stay ended and the other began.

It's never guaranteed, but they will certainly try and keep you in the same room if they can. Do call ahead and have it noted on both reservations, though.


----------



## hmcater

Boy they are really making us sweat out Presidents week! Come on US, give me some stress relief!


----------



## LaDonna

hmcater said:


> Boy they are really making us sweat out Presidents week! Come on US, give me some stress relief!



For real!


----------



## plumsiren

Well, here we go again! We're booked at Cabana Bay for the last week of January, but with Covid exploding again, we're looking at bumping the trip back a month at least. Can't wait for another round of checking daily for AP rates to be posted


----------



## trompettecon

plumsiren said:


> Well, here we go again! We're booked at Cabana Bay for the last week of January, with with Covid exploding again, we're looking at bumping the trip back a month at least. Can't wait for another round of checking daily for AP rates to be posted


Me too. At least the planning is fun. Whatcha gonna do!


----------



## LaDonna

I’m going a little bonkers waiting on these president week rates


----------



## CvilleDiane

LaDonna said:


> I’m going a little bonkers waiting on these president week rates


They have to be out soon, right?? Right?


----------



## macraven

That would be nice!!


----------



## Redart59

Just got portafino bay for an average of $333 a night including taxes & parking fees for Thursday & Friday February 3-5  for a total $667.
I will keep checking but I’m pretty happy with that price.


----------



## Nabas

Redart59 said:


> Just got portafino bay for an average of $333 a night including taxes & parking fees for Thursday & Friday February 3-5 for a total $667.
> I will keep checking but I’m pretty happy with that price.


That's a very good price for a weekend.  With that including taxes and parking, I doubt anything better will be available for a weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

WHEELBURNS said:


> There appear to be AP rates through Feb 17th.  Unfortunately I also need the 18th, so that is screwing everything up.  I need to check-in on Feb 12th and out on Feb 19th.  That one day on it's own is crazy expensive.


Before I dive & start checking dummy dates to keep the thread current…

Any idea of how far out the dates are currently appearing

for the trips I’ve taken around President’s day weekend, personally, cannot remember snagging AP rates starting Friday prior

with the current surge situation, could be seeing some fire sale pricing in play for mid-Jan up until spring break.   I wouldn’t rule out checking hotwire as potential dates near.  Often will see the hotel room pic when clicking thru to book.


----------



## Rick195275

keishashadow said:


> Before I dive & start checking dummy dates to keep the thread current…
> 
> Any idea of how far out the dates are currently appearing
> 
> for the trips I’ve taken around President’s day weekend, personally, cannot remember snagging AP rates starting Friday prior
> 
> with the current surge situation, could be seeing some fire sale pricing in play for mid-Jan up until spring break.   I wouldn’t rule out checking hotwire as potential dates near.  Often will see the hotel room pic when clicking thru to book.


I believe the 16th or 17th is still as far out as we have gotten. I keep expecting to see more rooms become available with the surging numbers but people aren’t canceling their president’s day rooms even with no discount. There are a few days with little to no availability that week in the premier resorts. If rooms don’t get canceled soon I’m worrying I might not catch a discount for the deluxe resorts that week.


----------



## trompettecon

I saw a rate of $1200 at RP!!! I'm waiting for rates for the first week of March. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

I keep checking back but they're still only showing until Feb of course. Does anyone have an idea, from previous years, what APH discounts we might expect for one of the deluxe hotels in the second week of April? We're going for a whole week so getting at least one AP makes sense anyway, but it would be fantastic if we could also score even 20% off the room. I know the weeks near Easter are a super popular time to visit, so I'm wondering it there's a chance that no APH rates will be offered during that time.


----------



## HMcH

Like everyone else, checking every day.  They are really dragging this out.


----------



## sp'smom

Has anyone seen any dates past President's week? How soon should I book for May?


----------



## AJA

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> I keep checking back but they're still only showing until Feb of course. Does anyone have an idea, from previous years, what APH discounts we might expect for one of the deluxe hotels in the second week of April? We're going for a whole week so getting at least one AP makes sense anyway, but it would be fantastic if we could also score even 20% off the room. I know the weeks near Easter are a super popular time to visit, so I'm wondering it there's a chance that no APH rates will be offered during that time.



You should check the “Date and Rate” threads. There is one for each year, the Covid times might be combined to some extent. You will find all the info you need in them, as in rate (AP, general discount, etc) and dates that the person is staying and  hotel.

For anyone checking the old threads, the “savvy traveler” rate used to be called “stay More Save More or abbreviated as SMSM in the threads.
If you are staying 7 plus nights the Savvy Traveler rate will be in the same ball pack as the AP rate. My difference in 2019 was about $30 total for a 7 night stay.


----------



## trompettecon

AJA said:


> You should check the “Date and Rate” threads. There is one for each year, the Covid times might be combined to some extent. You will find all the info you need in them, as in rate (AP, general discount, etc) and dates that the person is staying and  hotel.
> 
> For anyone checking the old threads, the “savvy traveler” rate used to be called “stay More Save More or abbreviated as SMSM in the threads.
> If you are staying 7 plus nights the Savvy Traveler rate will be in the same ball pack as the AP rate. My difference in 2019 was about $30 total for a 7 night stay.


I've never seen those threads... Are they a sub-group? Where? TY!


----------



## trompettecon

I'm starting to think there won't be any APs end of Feb and first week of March. The lack of current inventory is very low and the prices are just too high... Still crossing my fingers...


----------



## georgina

sp'smom said:


> Has anyone seen any dates past President's week? How soon should I book for May?


i already booked for May and will modify when AP rates come out.


trompettecon said:


> I've never seen those threads... Are they a sub-group? Where? TY!


It's right here in the stickied threads! Look down about 10 threads.


----------



## LaDonna

trompettecon said:


> I'm starting to think there won't be any APs end of Feb and first week of March. The lack of current inventory is very low and the prices are just too high... Still crossing my fingers...


Yeah I’m trying to decide when I really want to start looking for offsite didn’t really want to waste my time doing that if i didn’t have to


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Anyone stalking for Spring Break, some Savvy Traveler rates for Deluxe 2 Queen rooms just popped up at Portofino for the second-third week of April. I was able to save 1K for our week, and we're traveling with 5 so the room pretty much pays for itself with what the free Express Passes. (Is this the Universal version of Disney math?  )  If AP rates drop later I'll try to rebook, but for now I feel really lucky to at least have this rate for such a popular time of year.


----------



## keishashadow

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> what APH discounts we might expect for one of the deluxe hotels in the second week of April?


general suggestion to check the date & rate thread of past years.  Make sure to adjust for two weeks prior to whenever Easter did fall that year tho.

thinking that’s going to be a difficult one for any discounts as many people do book the week prior to Easter since many kids have multiple days off school that week.

good luck


----------



## LaDonna

well we went ahead and booked a refundable rate for the Clarion suites….. i’m hoping AP rates come out for the middle of February soon but if not at least I have something in a very good price range


----------



## lundve

Following because I’m looking to book early April…


----------



## macraven

Retiring this thread for the new 2022 version for AP rates.


----------



## weather_lady

macraven said:


> Retiring this thread for the new 2022 version for AP rates.


Could you post a link to the new one, please?


----------



## keishashadow

My bad, this thread has been Reopened for business

*2020 & 2021 rate sticky retired, replaced by 2022. As in the past, previous year linked in post 2 of newest one*


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

macraven said:


> Retiring this thread for the new 2022 version for AP rates.


Wait I've been following this thread for a long time.  Where will the new thread be?


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> My bad, this thread has been Reopened for business
> 
> 2020 & 2021 rate sticky retired, replaced by 2022. As in the past, previous year linked in post 2 of newest one



Keishashadow
Please feel free to make your post above mine in a bold print so it will catch readers eyes of your request of what to list in the new 2022 date rate thread 

i like you have a new date and rate thread and also have
your chat thread for hhn 2022


----------



## AllyElly

I’ve been looking for mid-March dates.  I held off booking until an AP discount came out, but now it looks like they increased the rates for all of the hotels for the week I need.  Hoping that doesn’t mean they won’t offer an AP discount.


----------



## NicoleLarson

AllyElly said:


> I’ve been looking for mid-March dates.  I held off booking until an AP discount came out, but now it looks like they increased the rates for all of the hotels for the week I need.  Hoping that doesn’t mean they won’t offer an AP discount.


Yes, same here.  Rack rate suddenly jumped yesterday for the end of February.   I cant even believe that we are considering paying $675 for a regular room at RPR, thats a really tough pill to swallow


----------



## CvilleDiane

NicoleLarson said:


> Yes, same here.  Rack rate suddenly jumped yesterday for the end of February.   I cant even believe that we are considering paying $675 for a regular room at RPR, thats a really tough pill to swallow


Mine went up $90/night. We already have Gold Passes and enough dvc points, so I decided to extend our time at wdw instead. I just booked Beach Club Villas, and we are going to add Wild Africa Trek with the time/$ we’d planned at USO. We were in the fence about getting USO APs again, and the new pricing is no longer a reasonable back-up option for me if APH rates don’t come out. I’ll be back stalking this thread next year though!!


----------



## keishashadow

AllyElly said:


> I’ve been looking for mid-March dates.  I held off booking until an AP discount came out, but now it looks like they increased the rates for all of the hotels for the week I need.  Hoping that doesn’t mean they won’t offer an AP discount.


Believe the AP hotel discount perk is a powerful
Incentive for those on the fence to upgrade their park tix

Cynic in me thinking it might be the old inflate the base price, then offer a promo/sale

when the dust does settle, likely will
see a small discount

 That said, mid March is prime spring break. Sounds as tho advance bookings reached their metric wherein they are comfortable taking the brakes off pricing.


----------



## cfoxga

keishashadow said:


> Cynic in me thinking it might be the old inflate the base price, then offer a promo/sale


I don't think that is a cynical view at all, but just where things are headed.  A couple years ago, I swear the regular rates were much lower and the APH rates maxed out around 35%.  Now they look to be much more expensive but the APH rate gets close to 50%.

That would be fine, except it is getting harder to get APH rates for busy periods.  We've been to UO for Thanksgiving 4 of the last 5 years.  We've never had any issue getting APH rates for our stays, until 2021.  Very few room available and I was checking multiple times per day.  Eventually I got lucky and was able to book in two blocks.

I've been stalking President's Day weekend and not only have there been no APH rates yet, the very expensive rooms just got more expensive.  I've never paid more than $325 for a room at UO, so the thought of $500-600 per night doesn't sit well with me.  That feels too much like Disney pricing...


----------



## weather_lady

cfoxga said:


> I've been stalking President's Day weekend and not only have there been no APH rates yet, the very expensive rooms just got more expensive.  I've never paid more than $325 for a room at UO, so the thought of $500-600 per night doesn't sit well with me.  That feels too much like Disney pricing...



Me, too. It feels like they're waiting until all the most expensive resorts are fully booked before releasing any APH rates. The hotel discounts at premium resorts are the #1 reason my family are passholders, so watching the inventory disappear while we await long-overdue APH rates is really starting to leave a bad taste in my mouth... if we'd known there'd be no APH rates for our February trip, we wouldn't have booked those rooms at all, but now between flights and other pre-paid arrangements and lack of inventory at alternative hotels, we're relatively stuck.


----------



## trompettecon

weather_lady said:


> Me, too. It feels like they're waiting until all the most expensive resorts are fully booked before releasing any APH rates. The hotel discounts at premium resorts are the #1 reason my family are passholders, so watching the inventory disappear while we await long-overdue APH rates is really starting to leave a bad taste in my mouth... if we'd known there'd be no APH rates for our February trip, we wouldn't have booked those rooms at all, but now between flights and other pre-paid arrangements, we're relatively stuck.


My travelling sources say inventory is very scarce. You are right there probably won't be any APH rates on the premier resorts... Maybe at the very last minute...


----------



## dez1978

trompettecon said:


> My travelling sources say inventory is very scarce. You are right there probably won't be any APH rates on the premier resorts... Maybe at the very last minute...


Well this makes me happy I booked almost a year in advance.  The HRH rooms I booked for may (back in July) are over $100 more per night than when I booked.  I'm guessing any discount they offer will not beat the price I already have.


----------



## trompettecon

dez1978 said:


> Well this makes me happy I booked almost a year in advance.  The HRH rooms I booked for may (back in July) are over $100 more per night than when I booked.  I'm guessing any discount they offer will not beat the price I already have.


It might. An AP rate is typically 33% off. So on a premier at $550 per day you would save around $180. But there probably won't be so good on you!!! That's good planning.


----------



## dez1978

trompettecon said:


> It might. An AP rate is typically 33% off. So on a premier at $550 per day you would save around $180. But there probably won't be so good on you!!! That's good planning.


My Disney Type A planning occasionally pays off somewhere besides Disney lol.  DH laughs at me for this, but he always admits later that it was a good thing


----------



## Gentry2004

WHEELBURNS said:


> I decided to book with the Savvy Traveler rate and then see what happens as we get closer.



Smart move. I booked the week before Christmas with Savvy Traveler and even when APH rates were released, all of my nights were not available and the ones that were were not as low as my ST rate!


----------



## NicoleLarson

I just feel like something weird is going on with UO right now.  Theres not 1, not 1 single suite available at PBR for Feb. 25-27.  I just have a very hard time believing that.  Really?!  Not 1, it seems like those are always available with an AP discount but they're suddenly all booked at rack rate?


----------



## hmcater

NicoleLarson said:


> I just feel like something weird is going on with UO right now.  Theres not 1, not 1 single suite available at PBR for Feb. 25-27.  I just have a very hard time believing that.  Really?!  Not 1, it seems like those are always available with an AP discount but they're suddenly all booked at rack rate?


Someone mentioned on the date and rate thread (but it was deleted) that they called reservations and they told her that they are very behind with releasing AP rates due to a lack of staff to handle that and all the changes and cancellations going on right now.


----------



## weather_lady

hmcater said:


> Someone mentioned on the date and rate thread (but it was deleted) that they called reservations and they told her that they are very behind with releasing AP rates due to a lack of staff to handle that and all the changes and cancellations going on right now.


Yes - that was me. And I confess, I'm not totally buying what they told me. I can understand a little bit of delay, but how can they be this far behind? I see no excuse for the tardy APH rates, except as a money grab to ensure that a greater number of rooms get booked for full price -- and simultaneously cheating passholders out of one of the best benefits of their membership. I realize that APH rates are never guaranteed, but the total failure to release APH rates even as inventory disappears -- for dates just 6 weeks away -- is a sea change from our prior experiences as passholders. If this is the new normal, we'll never renew again.


----------



## LaDonna

NicoleLarson said:


> I just feel like something weird is going on with UO right now.  Theres not 1, not 1 single suite available at PBR for Feb. 25-27.  I just have a very hard time believing that.  Really?!  Not 1, it seems like those are always available with an AP discount but they're suddenly all booked at rack rate?



My exact thoughts

I’ve also heard a couple of people say they called and theyve said to keep checking every day……a small ray of hope


----------



## mamapenguin

AllyElly said:


> I’ve been looking for mid-March dates.  I held off booking until an AP discount came out, but now it looks like they increased the rates for all of the hotels for the week I need.  Hoping that doesn’t mean they won’t offer an AP discount.


I agree, that was quite a jump yesterday for the Premiere hotels. I will likely stay at Sapphire for SB and just use our after 4 express. I had HRH at $488 a night for 5 nights and I decided that was too much. Now rack rate at RPR jumped from $486 for 6 nights, to $601…. My dates are end of March.


----------



## keishashadow

NicoleLarson said:


> I just feel like something weird is going on with UO right now.  Theres not 1, not 1 single suite available at PBR for Feb. 25-27.  I just have a very hard time believing that.  Really?!  Not 1, it seems like those are always available with an AP discount but they're suddenly all booked at rack rate?


No mystery. Quick google shows a large conference there. 

Unsold room blocks/inventory typically  released 6-4 weeks out


----------



## hmcater

weather_lady said:


> Yes - that was me. And I confess, I'm not totally buying what they told me. I can understand a little bit of delay, but how can they be this far behind? I see no excuse for the tardy APH rates, except as a money grab to ensure that a greater number of rooms get booked for full price.


I can see how they may be behind. I think them changing the mask policy affected them more than they expected. I’ve seen a ton of people say they are canceling their vacations due to it. Just a thought….I say more room for me! LOL


----------



## weather_lady

hmcater said:


> I can see how they may be behind. I think them changing the mask policy affected them more than they expected. I’ve seen a ton of people say they are canceling their vacations due to it. Just a thought….I say more room for me! LOL



I see your point, but I'm not personally convinced that there really have been that many cancellations. To the contrary, there are currently _no_ premier hotel rooms available for a stay from 2/21-25, and haven't been for some time.


----------



## keishashadow

Honestly, don’t find it unusual at all that rack rates took a bump.  

they’ve obviously garnered enough reservations to feel confident as to ‘challenging the market’.  If people don’t bite, they’ll revert or offer promos

JMHO, the rates for the deluxe properties are now veering in line with the less expensive WDW deluxe resorts, if not the mods.  Just looked at the WDW APH rates thru July & SMH at prices & availability.  We are talking $200 night for standard values & WL courtyard room over $600 a night for dates I checked

if there is no need to discount the rooms, they won’t; period


----------



## hmcater

weather_lady said:


> I see your point, but I'm not personally convinced that there really have been that many cancellations. To the contrary, there are currently _no_ premier hotel rooms available for a stay from 2/21-25, and haven't been for some time.


I have been checking 100 times a day and have seen 2 mornings this past week that showed rooms available at HR and RP during presidents week, not suites just regular rooms.


----------



## weather_lady

hmcater said:


> I have been checking 100 times a day and have seen 2 mornings this past week that showed rooms available at HR and RP during presidents week, not suites just regular rooms.



I think my post was unclear -- I was referring to consecutive nights. There are some scattered rooms available for a night here and there -- I've mainly been searching for 2/20-21, and 2/21-25, as those are the dates for which we have reservations.  For 2/20-21, there are some standard or even king rooms available at the premium resorts, although none at any kind of discount rate, and as others have observed, the "seasonal" rates for those rooms were abruptly jacked up within the past week. For 2/21-25 (consecutive) however, there's been no rooms available at any premium resort -- meaning Universal has dithered so long (purposely or otherwise) that there are no longer any premium hotel rooms to offer at an APH rate for our dates.


----------



## hmcater

weather_lady said:


> I think my post was unclear -- I was referring to consecutive nights. There are some scattered rooms available for a night here and there -- I've mainly been searching for 2/20-21, and 2/21-25, as those are the dates for which we have reservations.  For 2/20-21, there are some standard or even king rooms available at the premium resorts, although none at any kind of discount rate, and as others have observed, the "seasonal" rates for those rooms were abruptly jacked up within the past week. For 2/21-25 (consecutive) however, there's been no rooms available at any premium resort -- meaning Universal has dithered so long (purposely or otherwise) that there are no longer any premium hotel rooms to offer at an APH rate for our dates.


No I do check for consecutive, my dates are 2/20-2/26. So these were consecutive but showing early in the morning around 6 am eastern time.  There is actually a room showing right now for that week, at RP for a seasonal rate.


----------



## weather_lady

hmcater said:


> No I do check for consecutive, my dates are 2/20-2/26. So these were consecutive but showing early in the morning around 6 am eastern time.  There is actually a room showing right now for that week, at RP for a seasonal rate.



It's gone now. But even if when a standard room at a premium resort is fleetingly available, I don't think that kind of "inventory" is enough that Universal will start offering such rooms with an APH discount.

My overarching point is that Universal has waited so long to release APH rates that there's not enough rooms to be offered at the premium hotels -- at the APH rate -- to amount to anything. Even if an offer for a single room pops up once or twice a day, that's a drop in the bucket compared to all the passholders who will be searching for a discounted room. The problem is particularly compounded for families like mine who can't stay in a single standard room, and either need a suite or two connecting standard rooms. Despite that, we've been visiting Universal for years and have never had any problem getting a suite or 2-room accommodation with a passholder discount, even when traveling during past vacation weeks like President's Day Week. Sometimes we had to switch hotels or do a split stay, but that was okay. This time around, it looks like the pickings will be slim-to-none. Given that our past hotel booking experiences as passholders were so positive, this is a bitter pill to swallow, particularly given that Universal doubled rates for that week to start with, and continues to jack them up. Hopefully I'll be proved totally wrong and it will turn out that Universal has kept back some inventory so it would have a few figurative crumbs to toss to passholders when it finally gets around to it, but I'm afraid my optimism is waning.


----------



## trompettecon

hmcater said:


> I can see how they may be behind. I think them changing the mask policy affected them more than they expected. I’ve seen a ton of people say they are canceling their vacations due to it. Just a thought….I say more room for me! LOL


Based on my FB groups I think the cancellations are more about having Covid than having to wear masks...


----------



## NicoleLarson

keishashadow said:


> No mystery. Quick google shows a large conference there.
> 
> Unsold room blocks/inventory typically  released 6-4 weeks out



Ah ha!  Thank you, that does solve a bit of the mystery. Do you know what the conference is?  I'm not finding anything.  I did also notice that the double tree is sold out, which is also shocking.   But I found the Hyatt place on priceline express deals for $90/night including tax.  So its just weird whats available


----------



## dez1978

Idk, but I hadn't checked rates for my rooms in May for a couple of weeks.  Its up a bit more now than last time.  for a 4 night stay was 1610.  Same room now is almost 2400.  That seems crazy to me.  Maybe in line with everywhere else, Idk.  But dang... I can stay at the Hilton for around $500 lol.  (yes I know Apples to oranges but still)


----------



## LaDonna

I ended up booking with Clarion suites to be on safe side if Ap rates don’t show up…….but then my husband found a great rate for Rosen inn closest to Universal so we got 7 nights for $550! canceled Clarion, but will definitely book on-site if rates come out


----------



## keishashadow

weather_lady said:


> Even if an offer for a single room pops up once or twice a day, that's a drop in the bucket compared to all the passholders who will be searching for a discounted room.


Hate to say it, if AP rate rooms being released in limited number; perhaps they should pull that perk from the lower tier APs to lessen the pool of potential seekers 


NicoleLarson said:


> Ah ha! Thank you, that does solve a bit of the mystery. Do you know what the conference is?


Forget the name, didn’t ring any bells.  Did cover nearly a week span if not longer


----------



## n2mm

I was looking to do a few days at US.  Was shocked not to find any AP rates.  Glad to see I’m not crazy.  Was thinking any time in March or late April.  Other than the website being slow I couldn’t find anything.  Normally this isn’t the case.  I’ll keep watching. I havent been in 2 years and everytime I try to put a trip together, life gets in the way.


----------



## weather_lady

keishashadow said:


> Hate to say it, if AP rate rooms being released in limited number; perhaps they should pull that perk from the lower tier APs to lessen the pool of potential seekers



There's never been a problem with lack of APH inventory before -- at least, not that I've experienced, even when traveling during exactly the same holiday week 2 years ago. Universal _created _the scarcity this time around by failing to release APH rates within the usual 3-6 month timeframe, thus allowing resorts that would otherwise have been offering rooms at APH rates to become fully booked before a single APH rate was offered. In my [concededly limited, just 3-4 years] experience as a passholder, this is new. I just hope it's a one-time mistake, and not reflective of a change in policy/diminution of APH benefits.


----------



## trompettecon

weather_lady said:


> There's never been a problem with lack of APH inventory before -- at least, not that I've experienced, even when traveling during exactly the same holiday week 2 years ago. Universal _created _the scarcity this time around by failing to release APH rates within the usual 3-6 month timeframe, thus allowing resorts that would otherwise have been offering rooms at APH rates to become fully booked before a single APH rate was offered. In my [concededly limited, just 3-4 years] experience as a passholder, this is new. I just hope it's a one-time mistake, and not reflective of a change in policy/diminution of APH benefits.


Yours is the best analysis I've seen so far. I fear that you are right that it is only the beginning. With Disney malcontents growing and travelling fever reaching a peak, prices can only go up and inventory down... I bit the bullet and paid $460 for RP. Crossing my fingers I'll snag something cheaper at the least minute before having to cancel. One of the main reasons I got an AP was for that discount. Oh well...


----------



## cfoxga

It certainly seems like the days of APH rates for peak dates at deluxe resorts may be coming to an end (or at least getting more challenging to obtain).  As long as they can fill all the rooms, there really isn't any need for them to give them, and they are clearly testing the market with even higher standard rates.

It doesn't mean it is the end of APH rates, as non-peak dates will likely have plenty of open room.  But it be rough on families with kids in school (like ours), as that leaves only holidays, the occasional 4 day weekend, and summer to visit.  We've been to UO enough that we're not willing to take the kids out of school to visit...


----------



## Nabas

weather_lady said:


> There's never been a problem with lack of APH inventory before -- at least, not that I've experienced, even when traveling during exactly the same holiday week 2 years ago. Universal _created _the scarcity this time around by failing to release APH rates within the usual 3-6 month timeframe, thus allowing resorts that would otherwise have been offering rooms at APH rates to become fully booked before a single APH rate was offered. In my [concededly limited, just 3-4 years] experience as a passholder, this is new. I just hope it's a one-time mistake, and not reflective of a change in policy/diminution of APH benefits.


Universal does not owe annual pass holders hotel discounts.  It’s a special deal that Universal has worked out through Loews.

Understandably, Loews does not want to fill a bunch of rooms with deeply discounted annual pass rates if they can fill them with rates that are discounted less.

Universal did not create this scarcity.  Other Universal vacationers who are willing to pay a higher rate did.

Annual pass rates are a way to help fill the hotels when rooms might otherwise go unsold.  In my view, these discounted rates primarily are targeted to those with some flexibility in their schedules who can travel to Universal on relatively short notice to take advantage of these rates.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

cfoxga said:


> It certainly seems like the days of APH rates for peak dates at deluxe resorts may be coming to an end (or at least getting more challenging to obtain).  As long as they can fill all the rooms, there really isn't any need for them to give them, and they are clearly testing the market with even higher standard rates.
> 
> It doesn't mean it is the end of APH rates, as non-peak dates will likely have plenty of open room.  But it be rough on families with kids in school (like ours), as that leaves only holidays, the occasional 4 day weekend, and summer to visit.  We've been to UO enough that we're not willing to take the kids out of school to visit...


I get this, but they haven't released any at all and they should have at least released some non-peak weekday rates by now.  It's so frustrating!


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

I see that Disney just released some discounted AP rates for Spring today, so maybe Universal will follow!


----------



## weather_lady

Nabas said:


> Universal did not create this scarcity.  Other Universal vacationers who are willing to pay a higher rate did.



Of course Universal created the scarcity of APH-discounted rooms (by not releasing any). The overall booking pattern isn't new: President's Day week is _always _booked up a few weeks ahead of time for the premium hotels, and of course non-passholders have always been willing to pay more for hotels than passholders, because they have to. But back when Universal released APH rates 3-6 months out, passholders had a chance to book those rooms at a discount before they were fully sold out. Yes, not all hotels or room types were included, and a passholder might have to switch to a different resort or to a different room category, or even split a stay to take advantage of APH discounts, but at least they had the option. This year, to date, 6 weeks out from President's Day week, there haven't been APH rates offered for _any _those rooms for those dates at _any _time.

The inventory of rooms hasn't changed, and the premium hotels haven't booked up faster than in prior years, at least not for the popular vacation week upon which I've been laser-focused since we booked our trip six months ago -- Universal just hasn't given passholders a chance to get a discount on any of them before they were gone. This is _not _consistent with past practice, and it's troubling for those of us who purchase annual passes so we can afford the opportunity to stay in the premium hotels.

P.S. ...and to respond to your comment that Universal doesn't "owe" passholders discounts... you're right, in the sense that it's not obligated to offer them every day, or at every resort, or for every room category. However, by the same token, Universal's passholder advertising is replete with references to "savings year-round with up to 30% off room rates at the Premier and Preferred hotels..." (that's a direct quote from the official website). Universal can't say that hotel discounts are available to passholders (even if in limited quantity, or for a limited time) "year-round," and then deny them any meaningful opportunity to access those savings. At the very least, from the standpoint of good faith customer service (albeit not in a strict legal sense), Universal "owes" passholders what it promises.


----------



## Nabas

weather_lady said:


> Of course Universal created the scarcity of APH-discounted rooms (by not releasing any). The overall booking pattern isn't new: President's Day week is _always _booked up a few weeks ahead of time for the premium hotels, and of course non-passholders have always been willing to pay more for hotels than passholders, because they have to. But back when Universal released APH rates 3-6 months out, passholders had a chance to book those rooms at a discount before they were fully sold out. Yes, not all hotels or room types were included, and a passholder might have to switch to a different resort or to a different room category, or even split a stay to take advantage of APH discounts, but at least they had the option. This year, to date, 6 weeks out from President's Day week, there haven't been APH rates offered for _any _those rooms for those dates at _any _time.
> 
> The inventory of rooms hasn't changed, and the premium hotels haven't booked up faster than in prior years, at least not for the popular vacation week upon which I've been laser-focused since we booked our trip six months ago -- Universal just hasn't given passholders a chance to get a discount on any of them before they were gone. This is _not _consistent with past practice, and it's troubling for those of us who purchase annual passes so we can afford the opportunity to stay in the premium hotels.


It will be interesting to see if Universal releases more annual pass rates because of increased cancellations due to COVID.


----------



## keishashadow

weather_lady said:


> There's never been a problem with lack of APH inventory before -- at least, not that I've experienced, even when traveling during exactly the same holiday week 2 years ago. Universal _created _the scarcity this time around


YMMV Visiting multiple times per year for decades, can state that often AP rates often weren’t released for dates I watched ( like a hawk)

especially, if looking at long weekends over HhN, Mardi gras & major holidays


Nabas said:


> Universal did not create this scarcity. Other Universal vacationers who are willing to pay a higher rate did.


Absolutely. I am hoping occupancy will indicate need to offer them closer to date.  It could be they may show more love to FL residents 


pinkgirlmommy said:


> see that Disney just released some discounted AP rates for Spring today, so maybe Universal will follow


Well, here’s hoping they release more availability that WDW did


Nabas said:


> It will be interesting to see if Universal releases more annual pass rates because of increased cancellations due to COVID.


Talk about a double edged sword.


----------



## DCLMP

Did prices go up last night or am I imagining things.?


----------



## DCLMP

weather_lady said:


> There's never been a problem with lack of APH inventory before -- at least, not that I've experienced, even when traveling during exactly the same holiday week 2 years ago. Universal _created _the scarcity this time around by failing to release APH rates within the usual 3-6 month timeframe, thus allowing resorts that would otherwise have been offering rooms at APH rates to become fully booked before a single APH rate was offered. In my [concededly limited, just 3-4 years] experience as a passholder, this is new. I just hope it's a one-time mistake, and not reflective of a change in policy/diminution of APH benefits.


In case you haven't noticed this isn't normal times. Prices are up on everything, sales and discounts are non-existent. 2022 might make 2021 and 2020 look like good years.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

DCLMP said:


> Did prices go up last night or am I imagining things.?


Yes! dates that I have been watching for the end of September just took a huge jump and availability decreased too.  HRH isn't a possibility for that trip anymore with those prices.


----------



## weather_lady

DCLMP said:


> In case you haven't noticed this isn't normal times. Prices are up on everything, sales and discounts are non-existent. 2022 might make 2021 and 2020 look like good years.



Your sarcasm is misplaced. I'm well aware that times aren't normal, having buried a relative yesterday who died from COVID -- the fifth such memorial I've had to attend in a 10-month period. Not normal? B@$#% please, you're preaching to the choir.

That doesn't excuse companies from their obligation to follow through on providing advertised amenities to customers. "COVID hardship" was a legitimate and understandable explanation when parks were empty and mass layoffs were occurring. It rings somewhat hollow months later, when the company's hotels and parks are filled (sometimes to capacity) with [over]paying guests. (I'm not an economic expert, but "billions in profit" doesn't sound like hardship to me - see link below). For our upcoming February trip, we're already paying over 150% of what the same room cost during the same week 2 years ago (comparing rack rates). It wouldn't kill Universal's bottom line to offer a 30% discount to passholders on a few of those rooms, in line with past practice and present advertising.

https://www.wftv.com/news/local/uni...able-quarter-ever/AGANWYT2YVBLXDN6YMAMUKVGMI/


----------



## keishashadow

weather_lady said:


> For our upcoming February trip, we're already paying over 150% of what the same room cost during the same week 2 years ago (comparing rack rates). It wouldn't kill Universal's bottom line to offer a 30% discount to passholders on a few of those rooms.


Sorry for your loss, far too many of us here have gone thru this horrid experience    

I quit keeping track during the last few years, as to the general % of the price increases for WDW hotels. Going from memory, believe it was at least 10% annually.  The few years I ran the numbers for U, it was approximately half that with the exception of a big bump when HP first came to town, which was absolutely acceptable imo.  It does appear to be a rather delayed bump in attempting to attribute the jump in rates the new coaster

Overall inflation is creeping higher.  Loews has an obligation to churn an annual profit. If they can make up deficiencies via room revenue, of course they will In order to keep the doors open. Hopeful they use some of it to pay a premium salary to retain their top notch staff!

People are starved for normalcy & travel. There are many pockets stuffed full of $$$. people will pay the new rates at least for their their first covid era trip. Only way things will normalize ( if that is indeed still a thing) is if people do stop booking going forward

One benefit - Perhaps the concept of disney guests booking ‘throwaway rooms’ will slowly fade & increase some inventory for those who find frustrating gaps/missing dates when trying to book their onsite plans

I am not a lawyer.   the stated AP perc of  discounted rooms is carefully hedged with terms such as ‘discounted rates up to x% May be offered…subject to availability…’.  No mention of how many rooms, nights or what category.  Shady but, ultimately likely legal via disclaimers 

We surely don’t have to like it some of us will accept the new rates. Believe a large contingent will continue to visit U but, eventually change their travel patterns…via booking shorter trips, staying offsite for a portion of or all of their trips or just do a lot of grumbling.


----------



## weather_lady

keishashadow said:


> I am not a lawyer.   the stated AP perc of  discounted rooms is carefully hedged with terms such as ‘discounted rates up to x% May be offered…subject to availability…’.  No mention of how many rooms, nights or what category.  Shady but, ultimately likely legal via disclaimers



I _am_ a lawyer, and you are correct. Universal's disclaimers do mean that as much as passholders may be frustrated that an annual pass suddenly doesn't seem to offer the same benefits it used to, and may see it as grossly unfair that Universal continues to advertise discounts it no longer seems willing to offer (at least, not nearly to the extent to which we'd become accustomed), there's nothing to be done from a legal standpoint.

All we can do is vote with our wallets next time, or not. In the grand scheme of things, I still see the UOAP as one of the most affordable and beneficial ticket options available at any of the Orlando theme parks, if you plan on a multi-day visit. I'm just having my own personal pity party to complain about the fact that what used to be an "incredible bargain" for my family that saved us hundreds and allowed us to afford premium hotel stays (with unlimited express pass), is now just an "okay deal" that may or may not save us any money at the end of the day. Obviously, the value for those who don't tend to stay onsite, or who visit more frequently than we can, will still be much higher.


----------



## keishashadow

weather_lady said:


> I _am_ a lawyer


 I thot so by your writing style! 

So, I guess a class action suit is out of the question  

(jk mods)


----------



## FinnsMom7

I have to wonder how much influence WDW now charging for Genie has to do with keeping the premier resorts on the upper pricing? I mean staying in them gets free EP - staying at the top tier in WDW gets you 2 free hrs in a park with 1/2 the attractions not running and their prices are way higher and the discounts (although announced and timed similarly each year) for APs have dramatically dropped - majority of the AP discounts on deluxe are only on the special view rooms and maybe 10% off.


----------



## DCLMP

weather_lady said:


> Your sarcasm is misplaced. I'm well aware that times aren't normal, having buried a relative yesterday who died from COVID -- the fifth such memorial I've had to attend in a 10-month period. Not normal? B@$#% please, you're preaching to the choir.
> 
> That doesn't excuse companies from their obligation to follow through on providing advertised amenities to customers. "COVID hardship" was a legitimate and understandable explanation when parks were empty and mass layoffs were occurring. It rings somewhat hollow months later, when the company's hotels and parks are filled (sometimes to capacity) with [over]paying guests. (I'm not an economic expert, but "billions in profit" doesn't sound like hardship to me - see link below). For our upcoming February trip, we're already paying over 150% of what the same room cost during the same week 2 years ago (comparing rack rates). It wouldn't kill Universal's bottom line to offer a 30% discount to passholders on a few of those rooms, in line with past practice and present advertising.
> 
> https://www.wftv.com/news/local/uni...able-quarter-ever/AGANWYT2YVBLXDN6YMAMUKVGMI/


I wasn't being sarcastic, but I'm confused. Are you saying Universal is obligated to provide a discount? If they can sell the rooms at full price that is exactly what they are going to do.


----------



## DCLMP

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> Yes! dates that I have been watching for the end of September just took a huge jump and availability decreased too.  HRH isn't a possibility for that trip anymore with those prices.


I was looking at May rates at PBH on Wednesday night and I swear they were 40.00 a night higher last night. It shouldn't be surprising Florida is a hotspot right now for travel. Travel options are so limited. I'd rather be traveling internationally myself, but it's just too much of a hassle.


----------



## weather_lady

DCLMP said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic, but I'm confused. Are you saying Universal is obligated to provide a discount? If they can sell the rooms at full price that is exactly what they are going to do.



This is all contained in prior posts, but to summarize: APH hotel discounts are advertised as one of the perks of being a passholder, and for some of us, they've been the primary enticement to buy and renew annual passes. In the past, Universal has offered APH hotel discounts for various resorts, rooms and date ranges -- so consistently in fact, that my family has never stayed at a Universal hotel without one, although sometimes we had to change to a different room category or resort to do so. Those rates were released 3-6 months ahead of time, long before the rooms at the premium resorts were fully booked at full price.

Universal -- despite Universal Orlando just having enjoyed its most profitable quarter ever -- has suddenly stopped doing this, with no notice to passholders and no explanation. Hence the complaint. If Universal wants to book all its rooms at full price with no passholder discounts, that's fine -- but if that's the case, it ought to own up to the fact that "year-round" APH hotel discounts are no longer a passholder benefit that it's willing to deliver.


----------



## georgina

I'm getting lost in the discussion, is this just about no AP rates over President's Day? There have been busy times before that did not offer AP rates, especially during holidays. I took my family over Thanksgiving in 2018, and despite booking over 6 months early and checking regularly, AP rates for RPR never showed up. I have never felt it was guaranteed they would be there whenever I wanted them.


----------



## georgina

dez1978 said:


> Idk, but I hadn't checked rates for my rooms in May for a couple of weeks.  Its up a bit more now than last time.  for a 4 night stay was 1610.  Same room now is almost 2400.  That seems crazy to me.  Maybe in line with everywhere else, Idk.  But dang... I can stay at the Hilton for around $500 lol.  (yes I know Apples to oranges but still)


Wow. My 4 night stay at CBBR in May decreased by $1 a day, I reserved at $684, it is now only $680. Didn't bother rebooking for that. Guess it is just the EP resorts that are going up?


----------



## Gentry2004

We were at HRH the week before Christmas (on a good ST rate, I was never able to get APH for consecutive nights of our stay.) We were disappointed to learn that the hotel got rid of our APH food discount since our stay in April 2021. When I asked about this at the Beach Club, I was told by the bartender (who knows if true) that HRH is the only Universal hotel that has been profitable since Covid and they are actively trying to increase revenue by raising prices and reducing discounts.


----------



## trompettecon

georgina said:


> I'm getting lost in the discussion, is this just about no AP rates over President's Day? There have been busy times before that did not offer AP rates, especially during holidays. I took my family over Thanksgiving in 2018, and despite booking over 6 months early and checking regularly, AP rates for RPR never showed up. I have never felt it was guaranteed they would be there whenever I wanted them.


It's also about the weeks after.


----------



## weather_lady

georgina said:


> I'm getting lost in the discussion, is this just about no AP rates over President's Day?



Yes, and it's been long belabored. The fault is mine, for continually responding to others' questions about the basis for my opinion, in a way that got repetitive. It's done now: I'm tapping out.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

georgina said:


> I'm getting lost in the discussion, is this just about no AP rates over President's Day? There have been busy times before that did not offer AP rates, especially during holidays. I took my family over Thanksgiving in 2018, and despite booking over 6 months early and checking regularly, AP rates for RPR never showed up. I have never felt it was guaranteed they would be there whenever I wanted them.


No, it's not just about AP rates over President's Day.  There are NO AP rates released after 2/17, and it is 1/7.  They have not released any at all for this year after 2/17 from what I have seen, and by now they have released plenty in the past, even if limited.


----------



## hmcater

This is the exact response I just received by messaging US on their website chat:  "I am very sorry that our Annual Passholder rates have not been extended quite yet. It may be due to the new year starting as contracts are updated with the hotels. Normally, they are available about 90 days out. I expect them to be extended fairly soon, but I am not certain exactly when that will be."


----------



## MamaKate

Yikes! I was going to plan a "last minute" trip for my kids' spring break beginning March 20th and even the Be Savvy rate is high.  Fingers crossed the APH rates get released, but I'm holding off booking airfare for now.


----------



## DCLMP

weather_lady said:


> This is all contained in prior posts, but to summarize: APH hotel discounts are advertised as one of the perks of being a passholder, and for some of us, they've been the primary enticement to buy and renew annual passes. In the past, Universal has offered APH hotel discounts for various resorts, rooms and date ranges -- so consistently in fact, that my family has never stayed at a Universal hotel without one, although sometimes we had to change to a different room category or resort to do so. Those rates were released 3-6 months ahead of time, long before the rooms at the premium resorts were fully booked at full price.
> 
> Universal -- despite Universal Orlando just having enjoyed its most profitable quarter ever -- has suddenly stopped doing this, with no notice to passholders and no explanation. Hence the complaint. If Universal wants to book all its rooms at full price with no passholder discounts, that's fine -- but if that's the case, it ought to own up to the fact that "year-round" APH hotel discounts are no longer a passholder benefit that it's willing to deliver.


I think it's a little premature to say that passholder discounts are gone.


----------



## lundve

When I called to check something on my spring reservation a couple of weeks ago, I was told to check for those rates to be released by mid January.  Now just like Disney this was a random employee on the phone so who knows…I’m not traveling during a holiday week so


----------



## georgina

pinkgirlmommy said:


> No, it's not just about AP rates over President's Day.  There are NO AP rates released after 2/17, and it is 1/7.  They have not released any at all for this year after 2/17 from what I have seen, and by now they have released plenty in the past, even if limited.


Ah, delayed rates. From experience, even when they are released, not all resorts or room categories are available immediately, they seem to trickle out over the course of weeks or months. I put the daily check on AP rates on my schedule, along with SW rates and rental car rates.


----------



## keishashadow

georgina said:


> Wow. My 4 night stay at CBBR in May decreased by $1 a day


It’s bad when we get excited about a $1 drop lol.  do appreciate the input tho, perhaps a portent of future things.


Gentry2004 said:


> I was told by the bartender (who knows if true)


maybe, if you got that info from a bus driver or boat cabin I’d be more inclined to believe it


hmcater said:


> I expect them to be extended fairly soon, but I am not certain exactly when that will be."


Hmmm, unusual for a TM to give even that small degree of hope out.  It’s always been, check back soon, potentially encouraging


MamaKate said:


> even the Be Savvy rate is high.


for dates I’m checking only the pricey suites have been included in SMSM until yesterday for SF category & below.  I do wonder if they are attempting to channel people to the ‘offsite’ properties.  Seeing them hover around $100 for many popular time frames.


----------



## weather_lady

DCLMP said:


> I think it's a little premature to say that passholder discounts are gone.



I didn't say that. I said they've stopped releasing APH rates 3-6 months out, with the result that the premium rooms will all be (and in fact, have already been, for a number of dates) booked up, by the time APH rates are released for 2/18 and after.


----------



## DCLMP

weather_lady said:


> I didn't say that. I said they've stopped releasing APH rates 3-6 months out, with the result that the premium rooms will all be (and in fact, have already been, for a number of dates) booked up, by the time APH rates are released for 2/18 and after.


I think a lot of people book and then hope to add the discount when they are released which decreases the rooms discounted. I know they do it on the WDW boards and then complain about lack of discounts. That’s always been strange to me. I won’t pay rack rate at either place. No discount is a no go for me.


----------



## mamapenguin

DCLMP said:


> I think a lot of people book and then hope to add the discount when they are released which decreases the rooms discounted. I know they do it on the WDW boards and then complain about lack of discounts. That’s always been strange to me. I won’t pay rack rate at either place. No discount is a no go for me.


Unfortunately rack rates can go up and Savvy Traveler rates disappear. If we don’t book something, rates can and do get worse. APH is not guaranteed. I’m always going to book as far ahead as I decide to go. That’s just me, and so far it works.


----------



## DCLMP

mamapenguin said:


> Unfortunately rack rates can go up and Savvy Traveler rates disappear. If we don’t book something, rates can and do get worse. APH is not guaranteed. I’m always going to book as far ahead as I decide to go. That’s just me, and so far it works.


Yes, that's true, unlike WDW Universal hotels raise their rates. They're not owned by Universal so maybe that's why. I see the same thing at the Swan and Dolphin rates can go up and down.


----------



## keishashadow

DCLMP said:


> I think a lot of people book and then hope to add the discount when they are released which decreases the rooms discounted. I know they do it on the WDW boards and then complain about lack of discounts. That’s always been strange to me. I won’t pay rack rate at either place. No discount is a no go for me.


Thing is both “the travel sages” & the TMs & CMs @ U & WDW readily advise people to book a placeholder reservation at rack rate in order to have a room at the inn

then modify when/if discounted rates are released. 

Smart marketing indeed, as I’m willing to guess many book at rates above their original comfort zone, slowly wrap their heads around it & keep the reservation even as is.

there used to be a flurry of last minute low-priced room rates for many dates I’ve booked.  Especially, after the cancellation period has kicked in; can’t say I’ve seen that happen in last few years for my dates. 

Have those with rapidly approaching trips checked out hotwire for any deals?   I haven’t checked for months.  They often were same price/slightly higher than whatever prevalent AP rate for many properties.


----------



## DCLMP

keishashadow said:


> Thing is both “the travel sages” & the TMs & CMs @ U & WDW readily advise people to book a placeholder reservation at rack rate in order to have a room at the inn
> 
> then modify when/if discounted rates are released.
> 
> Smart marketing indeed, as I’m will to guess many book at rates above their original comfort zone, slowly wrap their heads around it & keep the reservation even as is.
> 
> there used to be a flurry of last minute low-priced room rates for many dates I’ve booked.  Especially, after the cancellation period has kicked in; can’t say I’ve seen that happen in last few years for my dates.
> 
> Have those with rapidly approaching trips checked out hotwire for any deals?   I haven’t checked for months.  They often were same price/slightly higher than whatever prevalent AP rate for many properties.


That is a smart marketing. I would never pay the rack rate prices so I don't even bother. I've been to many times to shell out that kind of money.


----------



## georgina

Everyone needs to do what they are comfortable with. Most people can't wait for the discounts to be released to plan their trip. If you have a trip planned and know where you want to stay, room rates will likely go up and discounts are not guaranteed. I book what I am comfortable paying and watch rates, frequently do a split stay. Last trip I used up a few of my Marriott free nights offsite and spent 1 AP discounted night at PBR.


----------



## Squirlz

I would never pay rack either.  We booked our December trip before we left last December.  2 weeks RPR Club for an average of 359/night with all taxes.  I've checked since and it has already gone up $250.  I've never seen an AP rate that did us any good.


----------



## trompettecon

Squirlz said:


> I would never pay rack either.  We booked our December trip before we left last December.  2 weeks RPR Club for an average of 359/night with all taxes.  I've checked since and it has already gone up $250.  I've never seen an AP rate that did us any good.


Really? I've gotten an early December 2020 AP rate  for $220 at RP...


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

keishashadow said:


> Thing is both “the travel sages” & the TMs & CMs @ U & WDW readily advise people to book a placeholder reservation at rack rate in order to have a room at the inn
> 
> then modify when/if discounted rates are released.
> 
> Smart marketing indeed, as I’m willing to guess many book at rates above their original comfort zone, slowly wrap their heads around it & keep the reservation even as is.
> 
> there used to be a flurry of last minute low-priced room rates for many dates I’ve booked.  Especially, after the cancellation period has kicked in; can’t say I’ve seen that happen in last few years for my dates.
> 
> Have those with rapidly approaching trips checked out hotwire for any deals?   I haven’t checked for months.  They often were same price/slightly higher than whatever prevalent AP rate for many properties.


I have and there are definitely no deals on property at Universal for March when we are going on Hotwire or Priceline at any Universal or Disney resorts.  I actually can't even get a room at any All Star resort for our Disney portion the middle of March because they are full, and Pop Century is overpriced in my opinion.  I think there it is really booked up and they don't need to book discounts to fill rooms unfortunately.


----------



## DCLMP

trompettecon said:


> Really? I've gotten an early December 2020 AP rate  for $220 at RP...


He's staying Club Level. I think 359.00 with taxes included is pretty good for CL. Of course, it's a 2 week stay and Universal lowers the price the lounger you stay. There's not many people that would want to spend two weeks there. We stayed at HRH club level in August three nights for a about that price or a little less.


----------



## Squirlz

trompettecon said:


> Really? I've gotten an early December 2020 AP rate  for $220 at RP...


For Club?  One time I could have saved a total of $37 for 10 nights if I switched from a King to a two Queen.  The SMSM rate has always been better.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Just checked and my week in April for the Portofino 2 Queen room went up $40 a night for the Savvy Traveller rate, an extra $100 the first night. They raised the "rack" rate accordingly so it looks like a good deal. The rack rates for that week are on par with Disney deluxes now, in fact I've never spent that much to stay at a WDW deluxe room apart from the time I booked a 1 bedroom suite for 2 nights. I think the most we've ever spent for a regular-sized room was at the Poly in 2017, about $600 a night for a studio suite, and these Portofino rooms are $615 with the discount. I'm glad I reserved my rate when I did. I suspect inventory is tight and they might not need to release competitive APH rates, or if they do it will only be for the really expensive suites.


----------



## DCLMP

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Just checked and my week in April for the Portofino 2 Queen room went up $40 a night for the Savvy Traveller rate, an extra $100 the first night. They raised the "rack" rate accordingly so it looks like a good deal. The rack rates for that week are on par with Disney deluxes now, in fact I've never spent that much to stay at a WDW deluxe room apart from the time I booked a 1 bedroom suite for 2 nights. I think the most we've ever spent for a regular-sized room was at the Poly in 2017, about $600 a night for a studio suite, and these Portofino rooms are $615 with the discount. I'm glad I reserved my rate when I did. I suspect inventory is tight and they might not need to release competitive APH rates, or if they do it will only be for the really expensive suites.


Is this Easter week?


----------



## Nabas

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Just checked and my week in April for the Portofino 2 Queen room went up $40 a night for the Savvy Traveller rate, an extra $100 the first night. They raised the "rack" rate accordingly so it looks like a good deal. The rack rates for that week are on par with Disney deluxes now, in fact I've never spent that much to stay at a WDW deluxe room apart from the time I booked a 1 bedroom suite for 2 nights. I think the most we've ever spent for a regular-sized room was at the Poly in 2017, about $600 a night for a studio suite, and these Portofino rooms are $615 with the discount. I'm glad I reserved my rate when I did. I suspect inventory is tight and they might not need to release competitive APH rates, or if they do it will only be for the really expensive suites.


I wonder if we’re going to see high demand in late spring as vacationers shift their plans from now to April due to COVID.

Does not give me a warm feeling that there will be any discounts this spring.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

DCLMP said:


> Is this Easter week?


Yes, the week before Easter.


----------



## DCLMP

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Yes, the week before Easter.


I'm looking at May. The rack rate is nowhere near that. It's closer to 400.00. Inflation is rampant so I'm not expecting any great discount.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

Well, I guess we have our answer.  I just saw this posted on FB:

Please note this is only a rumor that I saw on a FB group and I really hope it's not true!






OFFICIAL UNIVERSAL JUNKIES SPONSOR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hate to post this information but we just got word from our Universal rep with this notification direct from Universal.
FL Resident & AP Hotel Rates
The onsite hotels will NOT be offering these rates beyond 2/17 for the foreseeable future.
FL Resident ticket pricing will still be available.
AP Acquisition packages will be available using the lowest available hotel rate.

i hope it's okay to share this here!


----------



## dez1978

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Well, I guess we have our answer.  I just saw this posted on FB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL UNIVERSAL JUNKIES SPONSOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to post this information but we just got word from our Universal rep with this notification direct from Universal.
> FL Resident & AP Hotel Rates
> The onsite hotels will NOT be offering these rates beyond 2/17 for the foreseeable future.
> FL Resident ticket pricing will still be available.
> AP Acquisition packages will be available using the lowest available hotel rate.
> 
> i hope it's okay to share this here!


insert all the curse words here.


----------



## FinnsMom7

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Well, I guess we have our answer.  I just saw this posted on FB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL UNIVERSAL JUNKIES SPONSOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to post this information but we just got word from our Universal rep with this notification direct from Universal.
> FL Resident & AP Hotel Rates
> The onsite hotels will NOT be offering these rates beyond 2/17 for the foreseeable future.
> FL Resident ticket pricing will still be available.
> AP Acquisition packages will be available using the lowest available hotel rate.
> 
> i hope it's okay to share this here!


If this is the case I am really glad we booked the SF king suite at the ST rate when I did for our May trip... only prob is if i want to add 2 addl nights i have to switch to a 2 Q lagoon view... but until we pull trigger on a quick Feb weekend I can't adjust yet.... at least I have something booked for now.


----------



## HMcH

dez1978 said:


> insert all the curse words here.



Repeat them for me


----------



## trompettecon

It's official! No more APH rates for the foreseeable future after Feb 17th!!! So disappointed!


----------



## reddog21

What makes it official?


----------



## trompettecon

reddog21 said:


> What makes it official?


Universal just announced it to TAs. That's pretty official.


----------



## trompettecon




----------



## DoryGirl1963

Welp, that stinks...& puts a big wrinkle into whether or not we renew our APs that expire next month...hmmmm....


----------



## DCLMP

It cost me very little maybe 20.00 a ticket to upgrade to seasonal passes. If we don’t go back no biggie.


----------



## Skywalker3

Boo, hiss.....
I guess I better just book something for at least 1 night in Oct, and at least have it. This is a big bummer though. Maybe they'll bring it back before then, but doubtful, if they're getting the demand.


----------



## kkendle

UGH.  I just purchased annual pass to get discount for my late April 2 night trip.  Really stinks.  It literally advertises on the annual pass perks that you get a room discount.  I realize they don't offer a discount every single day but still says room discounts.


----------



## Nabas

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Welp, that stinks...& puts a big wrinkle into whether or not we renew our APs that expire next month...hmmmm....


That stops us from renewing our AP, or even going to Universal again until the third park is open.

Looks like we'll be focusing on using our WDW annual passes "for the foreseeable future."


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

This is a shame, and I'm guessing it means an AP promo like they offered last year with the extra 3 months is unlikely. APs might make sense for our trip anyway since we're going for a full week, but I think I might be inclined to wait to upgrade after I see how much my kids like UO/IOA once we're there.


----------



## princessebird

Nabas said:


> That stops us from renewing our AP, or even going to Universal again until the third park is open.


Same here. We went last April and are going again (with APH rate) in a few weeks. We've had such fun, we were considering renewing, but that's not going to happen with no APH rate. Seems like one last trip before the pass expires is likely out of the question as well. Tom Bricker postulated a few days ago that Loews premier would eventually up their rates to match WDW deluxes, but he had the timeframe at several years out.


----------



## Nabas

princessebird said:


> Same here. We went last April and are going again (with APH rate) in a few weeks. We've had such fun, we were considering renewing, but that's not going to happen with no APH rate. Seems like one last trip before the pass expires is likely out of the question as well. Tom Bricker postulated a few days ago that Loews premier would eventually up their rates to match WDW deluxes, but he had the timeframe at several years out.


Since September, we've had 3 onsite stays with our Universal AP.  We are happy with the value it provided.  The Universal theme parks are fun but the big draw for us was the deeply discounted hotels.

With lots of DVC points and WDW annual passes, we just don't see any reason to return to Universal until they bring back hotel discounts.


----------



## lundve

princessebird said:


> Same here. We went last April and are going again (with APH rate) in a few weeks. We've had such fun, we were considering renewing, but that's not going to happen with no APH rate. Seems like one last trip before the pass expires is likely out of the question as well. Tom Bricker postulated a few days ago that Loews premier would eventually up their rates to match WDW deluxes, but he had the timeframe at several years out.



As soon as I saw the news I also thought of Tom’s article.  Thankfully we booked a placeholder room for our possible early April trip in December before the rates increased.  It’s still up in the air that we will use it though as we have Disney reservations that week too.


----------



## crazywig

This on the UOAP fb group, question about said rumor. Thinking they're just not offering in spring?


----------



## kkendle

I just don't know how they can't offer discounts when it clearly states under passholder perks that it is offered. I just called and of course was told that of course they will continue to offer passholder hotel discounts but of course they would say that. I will be calling in to ask what they will offer instead when I clearly purchased an annual pass and hotel discounts are listed as a perk.


----------



## weather_lady

trompettecon said:


> View attachment 637678



Curious: What does VAX and AP Acquisition refer to?

UPDATE: I did just call Universal customer service to inquire. The TM with whom I spoke, and his supervisor with whom he consulted -- who claimed that supervisors are the first to know about such policy changes -- said they've heard absolutely nothing about this and that it is false. I have no familiarity with the original sources of the information about APH discounts ending, so at present, I'm going to pour a glass of wine and withhold my judgment, unless or until there's a more authoritative source that can confirm or deny.


----------



## FinnsMom7

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> This is a shame, and I'm guessing it means an AP promo like they offered last year with the extra 3 months is unlikely. APs might make sense for our trip anyway since we're going for a full week, but I think I might be inclined to wait to upgrade after I see how much my kids like UO/IOA once we're there.


I bought the seasonal AP for our Nov trip bc it was cheaper than thr 5 day park to park, the resort discount was an added bonus.  We are returning in May as the rate I got at SF in a king suite is what I would pay for a night at pop in wdw so figure get another 5 days out of the passes.


----------



## kkendle

weather_lady said:


> Curious: What does VAX and AP Acquisition refer to?
> 
> UPDATE: I did just call Universal customer service to inquire. The TM with whom I spoke, and his supervisor with whom he consulted -- who claimed that supervisors are the first to know about such policy changes -- said they've heard absolutely nothing about this and that it is false. I have no familiarity with the original sources of the information about APH discounts ending, so at present, I'm going to pour a glass of wine and withhold my judgment until there's a more authoritative source that can confirm or deny.



I called as well and they said not true and everyone would be calling to complain if it happened.  Who knows. I went ahead and booked my stay even though the rate was the regular rate and if AP rates come out can call and have it applied.


----------



## weather_lady

kkendle said:


> I called as well and they said not true and everyone would be calling to complain if it happened.  Who knows. I went ahead and booked my stay even though the rate was the regular rate and if AP rates come out can call and have it applied.



Me too. We're booked for 2/21-25 (I booked a Future Rock Star Suite at HRH back in August 2021 when there was a Stay More Save More rate, for a very modest discount) but after 6 months of looking forward to this trip and the kids being all excited to go back to the Hard Rock, we're not about to cancel it in a fit of pique over APH rates if they never come out (although we _did _shift to a cheaper hotel -- over $550/night cheaper! -- for our arrival day, 2/20, since we'll be getting there in the evening, around the time the parks close)... but I'll still keep checking for APH rates100 times a day. ☺ If the worst happens and the rumor proves true, we just won't renew, I'll stop recommending the UOAP, and will follow the appropriate channels with guest relations to express my concerns.


----------



## keishashadow

pinkgirlmommy said:


> i hope it's okay to share this here!


that’s from a private FB group, can’t see details. 


trompettecon said:


> View attachment 637678


quick google didn’t see any mention on the “VAX” site that covers this TA booking system.  

Not going to run with hair on fire until I see an official U public announcement


----------



## trompettecon

keishashadow said:


> that’s from a private FB group, can’t see details.
> 
> quick google didn’t see any mention on the “VAX” site that covers this TA booking system.
> 
> Not going to run with hair on fire until I see an official U public announcement





keishashadow said:


> that’s from a private FB group, can’t see details.
> 
> quick google didn’t see any mention on the “VAX” site that covers this TA booking system.
> 
> Not going to run with hair on fire until I see an official U public announcement


Nobody believes anything anymore until they see it announced on Rix Flix


----------



## georgina

What is Rix Flix? 

I can live with my current rate at CBBR in May. I had already decided I won't be going to Orlando as much in the next couple of years, so I won't be renewing my AP after my May trip. Will probably try to go to the OI meetup in December; they had great resort rates and I wouldn't need a day ticket.


----------



## reddog21

Just because TA's are not going to be able to give APH room discounts doesn't mean anything.  There are plenty of promotions out there that are direct to consumer discounts that are not available to TA's. Would it surprise anyone that Universal/Loews doesn't want to pay commission on discounted rooms?


----------



## trompettecon

reddog21 said:


> Just because TA's are not going to be able to give APH room discounts doesn't mean anything.  There are plenty of promotions out there that are direct to consumer discounts that are not available to TA's. Would it surprise anyone that Universal/Loews doesn't want to pay commission on discounted rooms?


Actually, it seems that yes, TAs will get the best rates. APH rates will not be offered in the foreseeable future period. TAs, through the Vax system will have access to special packages. This is being confirmed by experienced TAs and bloggers here, on FB and in lines. Try out the APHs rates site after Feb 17th and you will see where all of this is going. $$$ UP up up


----------



## weather_lady

After reading a post by a self-identified TA on Facebook who was claiming that, "APH rates will still be offered after 2/17, but in the future, you'll have to call the hotels directly, instead of being able to book them through the website," I called HRH this morning to ask if this was true. The TM with whom I spoke said she'd "heard that rumor" too that Universal was considering dropping discount rates from its website, such that they'd have to be booked directly through hotels instead, but she said that they hadn't been informed of any actual change in policy.

She did say that they were recently told in an e-mail that Florida Rates were delayed and would be issued very soon -- but that the e-mail did _not _mention any future offering/release of APH rates. Whether this means anything is anyone's guess.


----------



## weather_lady

trompettecon said:


> Actually, it seems that yes, TAs will get the best rates. APH rates will not be offered in the foreseeable future period. TAs, through the Vax system will have access to special packages. This is being confirmed by experienced TAs and bloggers here, on FB and in lines. Try out the APHs rates site after Feb 17th and you will see where all of this is going. $$$ UP up up



So if TAs will have access to "special packages" going forward -- I assume you mean room-and-ticket packages -- they won't be of any practical use to passholders [who don't need tickets], right? So if it pans out this way, passholders would actually be at a disadvantage, in terms of the number of options available to them for saving money on onsite rooms?


----------



## georgina

weather_lady said:


> So if TAs will have access to "special packages" going forward -- I assume you mean room-and-ticket packages -- they won't be of any practical use to passholders [who don't need tickets], right? So if it pans out this way, passholders would actually be at a disadvantage, in terms of the number of options available to them for saving money on onsite rooms?


Yeah, that does sound ridiculous.

Regarding the other idea that AP rates will only be available by phone, not the website, do they really want us obsessive types calling everyday to check for AP rates?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

georgina said:


> Yeah, that does sound ridiculous.
> 
> Regarding the other idea that AP rates will only be available by phone, not the website, do they really want us obsessive types calling everyday to check for AP rates?


That seems horribly inefficient from a company standpoint too.  You're trying to direct *more* people to eCommerce due to staffing woes that won't go away.  Doesn't make sense that they would try to do this.


----------



## reddog21

trompettecon said:


> Actually, it seems that yes, TAs will get the best rates. APH rates will not be offered in the foreseeable future period. TAs, through the Vax system will have access to special packages. This is being confirmed by experienced TAs and bloggers here, on FB and in lines. Try out the APHs rates site after Feb 17th and you will see where all of this is going. $$$ UP up up



My only point was just because TA's are not longer offering the rate that doesn't mean it won't exists for anyone.  Prices for hotels around Orlando are ridiculous not just Universal


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

weather_lady said:


> Curious: What does VAX and AP Acquisition refer to?
> 
> UPDATE: I did just call Universal customer service to inquire. The TM with whom I spoke, and his supervisor with whom he consulted -- who claimed that supervisors are the first to know about such policy changes -- said they've heard absolutely nothing about this and that it is false. I have no familiarity with the original sources of the information about APH discounts ending, so at present, I'm going to pour a glass of wine and withhold my judgment, unless or until there's a more authoritative source that can confirm or deny.


This is good news and there is still hope!  I really hope it's all just rumors!


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

reddog21 said:


> Just because TA's are not going to be able to give APH room discounts doesn't mean anything.  There are plenty of promotions out there that are direct to consumer discounts that are not available to TA's. Would it surprise anyone that Universal/Loews doesn't want to pay commission on discounted rooms?


But the promotions and discounts out there are no where near what the AP discount could get us as passholders.  Maybe for a package, or FL residents, but if we have AP's, we don't need a package, and many of us are not FL residents, so this would be a HUGE gamechanger.  I book the AP rate direct all the time so they don't pay commission for that.


----------



## trompettecon

weather_lady said:


> So if TAs will have access to "special packages" going forward -- I assume you mean room-and-ticket packages -- they won't be of any practical use to passholders [who don't need tickets], right? So if it pans out this way, passholders would actually be at a disadvantage, in terms of the number of options available to them for saving money on onsite rooms?


Exactly.


----------



## reddog21

pinkgirlmommy said:


> But the promotions and discounts out there are no where near what the AP discount could get us as passholders.  Maybe for a package, or FL residents, but if we have AP's, we don't need a package, and many of us are not FL residents, so this would be a HUGE gamechanger.  I book the AP rate direct all the time so they don't pay commission for that.



I don't see how this is a game changer *"IF"* the AP rates are still going to be available direct consumers just not TA's.  If there doing away with them for everyone, then I'll cry along with all the other AP holders looking for a good discounted room.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

reddog21 said:


> I don't see how this is a game changer *"IF"* the AP rates are still going to be available direct consumers just not TA's.  If there doing away with them for everyone, then I'll cry along with all the other AP holders looking for a good discounted room.


Sorry, I meant it is a gamechanger if they aren't available at all.  I'll cry too, lol!


----------



## keishashadow

trompettecon said:


> Nobody believes anything anymore until they see it announced on Rix Flix


no idea what/who that is.  Don’t follow bloggers or non HHN FB groups for that matter. 

Been around long enough to wait for official word on this sort of thing before getting all fired up about it. 


weather_lady said:


> So if TAs will have access to "special packages" going forward -- I assume you mean room-and-ticket packages -- they won't be of any practical use to passholders [who don't need tickets], right? So if it pans out this way, passholders would actually be at a disadvantage, in terms of the number of options available to them for saving money on onsite rooms?


TAs always push packages, it’s where they make their money.  

They can also offer special incentives to book with them to sweeten any deal, of course that effects their bottom line/commission   

Interesting if we are talking an all inclusive sort of package to combine a dining plan (ala WDW’s previous version) as rumored in the past...the one where WDW crows how much people are ‘saving’ using it when, in fact, so many would leave credits behind or go home with a bag of Rice Krispie treats in attempt to use all entitlements.

I’ve never priced out a U trip and had it come out ‘cheaper’ than the individual components.  It’s surely more flexible as to modifications & cancellation policies to not lock into a package. However, there are people who just want to make a call to a TA and been done with it.  Individual choice but, options should be equal to all guests.


----------



## macraven

What was a decent thread has turned into a rumors chat

How a thread that was set up for information to help all for APH rates is now speculation.

It stops now …

Use the pm system if you want to discuss it privately.


----------



## Gentry2004

To clarify, APH discounts are still frozen at 2/18/21 or whatever it was?


----------



## weather_lady

Gentry2004 said:


> To clarify, APH discounts are still frozen at 2/18/21 or whatever it was?


Yes. Nothing after the night of 2/17.


----------



## Tege

A bunch of rooms showed up available for Portifino today and they have been showing completely booked for weeks. Maybe some AP rates might show up now.


----------



## Idontknow3

I just got an email from Allegiant. It says I can add CBBR 1/30-2/6 for $874 to my reservation. The AP rate for the those nights is $892. I booked the first 3 nights of my stay at SF and 4 nights at CBBR. I would be canceling my AP rates if I wasn’t splitting my stay.


----------



## plumsiren

This morning I woke up to BFF texting me, 'AP RATES!!!' I shot up straight up in bed, grabbed my laptop, frantically waited for it to fire up...and got another text saying 'oops, must have been a glitch.'


----------



## DCLMP

So.....I'm considering using my AMEX platinum benefit at PBH in May. It's 371.00 + tax for a garden view room. It's the same price as ST.  On a  four-night stay, I get 200.00 dollars off plus the breakfast buffet for two every day which is about 60 dollar value per day, and 100 dollars off a dinner at the resort. I also get an upgrade if available. A month ago I was thinking I might get a better AP discount that would negate all those perks, but now I'm pretty much convinced this might be the best deal.

I plan on cancelling my Amex platinum card in June when the annual fee resets. Like everything else these days the annual fee has reached the price where it's not worth it.  FYI...... any military people out there Amex waives the annual fee for you and if you are a frequent Universal visitor that likes PBH it would be worth getting the card.


----------

